# Picture thread for 2014 Main secret reaper



## Terra

Hee! Thought I'd tease my Reapee here too. Been busy with your gift:


----------



## fanboy

That's quite the work room!


----------



## Saki.Girl

one of my favorite threads can not wait to start seeing the goodies people get


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Woohoo hooking myself up to this thread!!!


----------



## scareme

Wow! I'm so jealous of your workroom. Mine looks just like what it is. A spare bedroom where I stuff my things, and have no room to work. And my hubby keeps talking about downsizing. You know which room will go first.


----------



## kfinley

Now that is a work room!


Terra said:


> Hee! Thought I'd tease my Reapee here too. Been busy with your gift:


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh yay! My victim can post her teaser gift when she/he gets it in a few days!


----------



## im the goddess

Oh Hallowrenescream, come show us what in the box.

Terra, I love your work room too.


----------



## katshead42

Can't wait to see everyone's gifts and teasers.


----------



## Bethany

Terra said:


> Hee! Thought I'd tease my Reapee here too. Been busy with your gift:


Oh How I would LOVE to be your victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Didn't someone say they got a teaser today?! Where are the pics?? So exciting!


----------



## a_granger

What a great work space.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I think it was Hallorenescene, she posted a picture of the box in the sign up and discussion thread.


----------



## hallorenescene

yep, it was me. I posted it just before I had to go to work. I'm off work now, so here goes.
  
I got this adorable mini tombstone and a very sweet note.....your reaper is watching and waiting in the shadows.... 
thank you very much. I went to the post office today and had a package card. the post master said you have a package. I said...yeah, it's that time of year again. she said she thought so because of how my package was addressed. lol. so I opened it there so she could see my gift. she said, oh... that is cute. 
I think I'm going to put this in my flower bed. I think mhooch gave me some mini tombstones for reaper too. I have an area that needs something. now that I got this one, it made me think this would be perfect in my flower bed along with the others. again, thank you very much.


----------



## Saki.Girl

What a great teaser


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks saki. I think I have a pretty thoughtful reaper. I went back and checked my past reaper gifts, and I guess mhooch gave me just one. i'll have to look, maybe I have more.


----------



## im the goddess

Cute tombstone. I need to get some of those too.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Cute mini tombstone! So excited to see others be teased and slowly reaped! That sounded dirty. Lol


----------



## hallorenescene

beautiful nightmare, it was cause for a chuckle. lol.


----------



## Kenneth

Eeeeek! This is so exciting. 

LOVE the tombstone.


----------



## Terra

Thanks all. Love that workshop too. When we told my friends that I was making one of the bedrooms a workshop they were like, "Whaaaa?"

Hey, Reapee - did a lot of productive work on your stone so far. Here's a hint for you - your theme for the stone is something I never would have come up with on my own without your 'likes' list  Exotic...


----------



## bethene

Oh, I so cannot wait to see what it is, Terra!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, that could be me. mine is different. I don't know if it's exotic though.


----------



## Always Wicked

whoo hoo........ i sent out a teaser gift ..


----------



## doto

Exotic...hmm


*Adjective *

1. 
of foreign origin or character; not native; introduced from abroad, but not fully naturalized or acclimatized: 
"exotic foods; exotic plants."

2. 
strikingly unusual or strange in effect or appearance: 
"an exotic hairstyle."

3. 
of a uniquely new or experimental nature: 
"exotic weapons."

4. 
of, pertaining to, or involving stripteasing: 
"the exotic clubs where dancers are featured."

* Noun* 

5. 
something that is exotic: 
"The flower show included several tropical exotics with showy blooms."

6. 
an exotic dancer


----------



## printersdevil

Fortune tellers can be exotic. A Conjurerer's Consortium is not the norm---right???? Maybe it is for me?????????


----------



## witchymom

ooooooooooooooh I GOT REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never EVER get reaped so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you LIGHTS I HAVE LIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYY AND ANOTHER BOX COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

was i the FIRST to get reaped?????????? I just looked through the thread and saw a teaser but no reapings!


----------



## Paint It Black

What a great box of lighting gifts, witchymom! That_ was _soon. Did you guess your SR yet? I am pretty sure I have.


----------



## Kelloween

witchymom said:


> ooooooooooooooh I GOT REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never EVER get reaped so soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you LIGHTS I HAVE LIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYY AND ANOTHER BOX COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 210388
> 
> 
> View attachment 210389
> 
> 
> View attachment 210390
> 
> 
> View attachment 210391


WOW, Great job whoever...thats something we all could use!!


----------



## witchymom

Paint It Black said:


> What a great box of lighting gifts, witchymom! That_ was _soon. Did you guess your SR yet? I am pretty sure I have.


im 99.9% sure! i feel bad i was first, ive been so absent just with life and work and stuff (no worries dear victim..... i havent forgotten you..... lololol) maybe thats the trick to being reaped soon..... dont be active LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom

AND i have another box coming! too spoiled!  (not complaining!) LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Great reaping witchymom!!! I love the bloody candles!!


----------



## witchymom

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Great reaping witchymom!!! I love the bloody candles!!


theyll be great with the candleholder she sent and my black, white and red theme!!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

You are lucky, I can never find candle holders, candleabras, or chandeliers to redo for halloween


----------



## Ghouliet

Terra said:


> Hee! Thought I'd tease my Reapee here too. Been busy with your gift:



Oh, Foam board...I have a cemetery!


----------



## bethene

Great reap, witchymom, a little something made me laugh....... 
Brilliant!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reap of lights very cool


----------



## Ghouliet

Nice reap witchymom, your reaper was really on the ball.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am so excited. I really enjoy watching all the boxes getting opened.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchymom, nice reap, and yes, you were the first to be reaped. I'm pretty sure I know who your reaper is too. who will be next?


----------



## Flollycom

Halloween is coming


----------



## creeperguardian

Wow that is an awesome gift.. love the candelabra. i think i know who reaped you.


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> Thanks all. Love that workshop too. When we told my friends that I was making one of the bedrooms a workshop they were like, "Whaaaa?"
> 
> Hey, Reapee - did a lot of productive work on your stone so far. Here's a hint for you - your theme for the stone is something I never would have come up with on my own without your 'likes' list  Exotic...



hmm wonder who it is.. hehe


----------



## dawnski

Got a teaser reaper package yesterday from someone clued in to my haunted hotel party theme. A mysterious letter from the caretaker of the hotel describing the sounds of a filled ballroom party that stop when the door is opened. The CD box contained old big band music that reminded me of: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-FEFGcsSTs

Very creative! Sorry ahead of time to my victim because I'm just sending out the package without a teaser.


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom, great reap!! ...and there's more to come? Awesome! I am almost certain I know who your reaper is, lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome reap! Love all the lights-how exciting! And another to come.?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Yay! And the pictures begin! This is my second favorite part of Secret Reaper.


----------



## Bethany

Great reap Witchymom!! Lots of lightbulbs WOO HOO!! 

Thinking about it, I hope that Terra gets me for a victim in 2016 That is the year of our 25th Wedding Anniversary (Nov. 2nd) & we'll be using our Halloween party to celebrate it. Gonna be wedding themed & lots of silver involved


----------



## Saki.Girl

looking forward to more teasser and reaper pics


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome reap! We can all use lights! and such a cute teaser! I love watching everyone get reaped!


----------



## im the goddess

Holy lights batman. Great reaping Witchymom. And box one too. I like the skull. It looks like it lights up too.

Dawnski, what a great and creative teaser. Love the music choice. 

Good job reapers!


----------



## nhh

I love this Thread!!! All the gifts, it's great to see them! And, holy crap!!! I've been teased, not once but twice already. I promise to get some pics posted. Can I say I have the very best reaper! 

I have a key chain, a book, book marker (of course) and lots of cemetery pictures. It's absolutely perfect! Thank you Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski and nhh, great you guys got reaped/teasded


----------



## ferguc

kfinley said:


> Now that is a work room!


luv the little guy in the corner with wings!!!!!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

Wow is all I can say !!! I love the mini tombstone ..
. I've been looking for some for tablescapes ( my DT has yet to put out halloween stuff) .... And that box of lights is to die for .... Along with everything in the box .... Your reaper is awesome .... The clue is pretty cute !!! Good luck to everyone this week .....


----------



## Jules17

Great reap witchymom!


----------



## printersdevil

update on Barbara my sister, she got a package delivery notice Friday. It asked her to either come pick it up or they will redeliver. she said she wasn't expectinhg anything. lol
'

She had her youngest grandson visiting all weekend and I have not seen her. He starts high school tomorrow so they spent some time together. she was sad to see him go home today. 

she got an envelope yesterday with a Halloween magnet and a sign from someone. I will see her in the morn after PT and get photo and info. She was so excited and asked if I sent it/ I told her no but a friend did.

Will have photo tonmorrow


----------



## LadySherry

Dear Reaper, I have received your card. It was waiting for me when I arrived home from vacation. Thank you very much. It will be hard to stay calm as I await your package.


----------



## Terra

Reapee - your tombstone build scared the hell out of me today. Tried a completely new technique and needed a damn drink afterwards to calm the nerves but thinking it's gonna be great. You are worth it


----------



## im the goddess

Terra, I'm sorry my tombstone scared you.


----------



## hallorenescene

hmmm, terra, I still think it's me. no matter what, I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Love the typewriter with the Shining reference! DebBDeb does that look familiar? I didn't send you a typewriter though!


----------



## sikntwizted

Is Terra using live frogs for a stone?


----------



## im the goddess

sikntwizted said:


> Is Terra using live frogs for a stone?


 I hope not, yuck.


----------



## hallorenescene

now don't be putting no ideas into her head sik, i'll be more than happy with whatever she sends. my gasp and rasp and lumps and bumps and afterlife might just have jumped away.


----------



## Ghouliet

Terra, whoever your victim is I know they will appreciate your diligence and perseverance, not to mention the phenomenal tombstone they will get.


----------



## spookyone

loving the pics already just wish could've join in the fun!!!( things been bad really bad....) keep pics coming they are making my day brighter.


----------



## WitchyKitty

spookyone said:


> loving the pics already just wish could've join in the fun!!!( things been bad really bad....) keep pics coming they are making my day brighter.


{{Hugs!!}} Hope things get better for you!


----------



## spookyone

WitchyKitty said:


> {{Hugs!!}} Hope things get better for you!


I can only hope so... but thanks I needed hugs lol


----------



## dawnski

Darn, I attached the wrong pic. My secret reaper has me thinking all about The Shining. Today I received a second letter recounting the life and death of the singer in room 237 along with a photograph of the victim's killer (ghost figure) in a chair at the top of the hotel staircase. Not attaching a pic of that, but here is the original pic I meant to include.


----------



## Jules17

Got a teaser in the mail today postmarked from Reaperville, USA. Got this awesome black bandana with vivid red roses on it! Love it!! Will look great on my shelf with some skulls! Thanks reaper!!


----------



## printersdevil

terra, I just know that the tombstone is for me! I see it in the cards and in my crystal ball and Madame know it all sees that it will be fabulous!


----------



## printersdevil

I had so much fun today with my sister Barbara. Here is a photo of the package that she received on Saturday and thought I had sent it to her. It is two magnets and a hanging from Witchy Kitty. They are so cute!









She had also received a notice from the post office on Friday and so we traipsed off to see what was there this morning. I sat in the car and she went inside. now, our post office is an old building with there very steep concrete steps in both sets of doors. They do have a handicap ramp on one side. I was sitting in the car patiently waiting on her to pick up the package and buy some stamps. I heard a bump on the back door and looked up and there she was with this HUGE box. She manhandled the door open and excitedly asked what could be in the box. We went on back to her house and she was talking 90 miles an hour about why would strangers send her something and a second something at that. LOL

She is used to my Halloween craziness, but I think she really didn't believe all that we do for each other! That has changed now!!!

Here is a picture of her opening the big box from x-pired.








Next are pictures of all the wonderful gifts! Wow, I am overwhelmed, too!









As she opened she kept asking who all sent these. I kept telling her that these were from one person on the forum. She first opened the box with the beautiful pumpkin that is either a slate color or a dark purple. It lights up and I forgot to take a picture of it with the lights on--trust me it is beautiful.







She was estactic about this!

She kept saying wow, wow, wow, wow! She had fits over the small pumpkin glass container with the scented votive and laughed at the snake that holds a taper. she is not much into snakes but said her grandson would love it in "his room". It is just too bad that he was here over the weekend, but had to leave yesterday to start school. He would have had a ball with this, too. She laughed and laughed at the severed hand with the small mouse that was sealed up in a butcher type container.





















She also has several of the white flicker wax type candles that run on the tea lights with batteries and was intrigued by the large black on in the box.







But the highlight of the box and day was the Bonez Dog from Graindin Road! I don't know if I mentioned it here or not, but when she moved into this apartment at the first of the summer she had to have her little Doxie Sir Oliver---Ollie put down. The new place would not accept pets. She had to move from where she was and this was a huge problem. I suggested finding Ollie a new home, but he was old and had health issues. She had lost her other dog just not too long ago, too. She was so sad to lose him, too.

She kept Ollie's bed and put a ceramic or plaster black Dauschund in the bed along with a tin holding Ollie's ashes. It sits in her living room. She tells him goodbye everytime she leaves and is comforted by having his presence with her. So, when she opened the box with the skellie dog, she almost screemed. He was sure a hit. This is the first I have actually seen him and he is awesome!

Barbara meets Bonez:
















And finally---Bonez meets Ollie!








You can't imagine how wonderful it was to witness this today. So from the depths of my heart, I thank you and so does Barbara.

She said it best, "Wow, these people are awesome!"


----------



## printersdevil

It is 6 p.m. and Barbara just called me all excited again or maybe still...

I have ANOTHER package!!!! she yelled into the phone. She went out to check the mail and the mailman had wedged it into her rural type box that is out front. She was so excited and didn't have her glasses on so couldn't read the return address, but she has received some towels. 

It was then that I fessed up that this might not be the end of this craziness. She probably won't sleep at all tonight and I may have to get dress and go over there to see them tonight! LOL

So, to the unknown Secret Secret Reaper---we thank you and I will get photos hopefully not until tomorrow. I have hours to go on the shoulder machine since I spent the day with her today. LOL

You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha...this is making me laugh and even tear up a little, Printersdevil! I am happy she liked what we sent, and I am so happy that she is happy...I cannot wait to see if she gets anything else. 
Wow, X-pired!! You sent her lots of awesome gifts!


----------



## witchymom

that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO freaking awesome! I LOVE IT! what an awesome group of haunters we have!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





printersdevil said:


> I had so much fun today with my sister Barbara. Here is a photo of the package that she received on Saturday and thought I had sent it to her. It is two magnets and a hanging from Witchy Kitty. They are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 210816
> 
> 
> She had also received a notice from the post office on Friday and so we traipsed off to see what was there this morning. I sat in the car and she went inside. now, our post office is an old building with there very steep concrete steps in both sets of doors. They do have a handicap ramp on one side. I was sitting in the car patiently waiting on her to pick up the package and buy some stamps. I heard a bump on the back door and looked up and there she was with this HUGE box. She manhandled the door open and excitedly asked what could be in the box. We went on back to her house and she was talking 90 miles an hour about why would strangers send her something and a second something at that. LOL
> 
> She is used to my Halloween craziness, but I think she really didn't believe all that we do for each other! That has changed now!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of her opening the big box from x-pired.
> View attachment 210819
> 
> 
> Next are pictures of all the wonderful gifts! Wow, I am overwhelmed, too!
> 
> View attachment 210821
> 
> 
> As she opened she kept asking who all sent these. I kept telling her that these were from one person on the forum. She first opened the box with the beautiful pumpkin that is either a slate color or a dark purple. It lights up and I forgot to take a picture of it with the lights on--trust me it is beautiful.
> View attachment 210822
> 
> She was estactic about this!
> 
> She kept saying wow, wow, wow, wow! She had fits over the small pumpkin glass container with the scented votive and laughed at the snake that holds a taper. she is not much into snakes but said her grandson would love it in "his room". It is just too bad that he was here over the weekend, but had to leave yesterday to start school. He would have had a ball with this, too. She laughed and laughed at the severed hand with the small mouse that was sealed up in a butcher type container.
> View attachment 210825
> 
> View attachment 210824
> 
> View attachment 210826
> 
> She also has several of the white flicker wax type candles that run on the tea lights with batteries and was intrigued by the large black on in the box.
> View attachment 210827
> 
> But the highlight of the box and day was the Bonez Dog from Graindin Road! I don't know if I mentioned it here or not, but when she moved into this apartment at the first of the summer she had to have her little Doxie Sir Oliver---Ollie put down. The new place would not accept pets. She had to move from where she was and this was a huge problem. I suggested finding Ollie a new home, but he was old and had health issues. She had lost her other dog just not too long ago, too. She was so sad to lose him, too.
> 
> She kept Ollie's bed and put a ceramic or plaster black Dauschund in the bed along with a tin holding Ollie's ashes. It sits in her living room. She tells him goodbye everytime she leaves and is comforted by having his presence with her. So, when she opened the box with the skellie dog, she almost screemed. He was sure a hit. This is the first I have actually seen him and he is awesome!
> 
> Barbara meets Bonez:
> 
> View attachment 210824
> 
> View attachment 210829
> 
> 
> And finally---Bonez meets Ollie!
> View attachment 210830
> 
> 
> You can't imagine how wonderful it was to witness this today. So from the depths of my heart, I thank you and so does Barbara.
> 
> She said it best, "Wow, these people are awesome!"


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i got a teaser in the mail!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 210835
> i got a teaser in the mail!!!!


Those will be fun in drinks!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Those are cute Moonwitchkitty!!! at first I thought it was an ice cube mold


----------



## printersdevil

Those eyeballs are very cool. Love 'em!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WitchyKitty said:


> Those will be fun in drinks!!


Absolutly  may have some with my Zombie Zin latter!


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 210835
> i got a teaser in the mail!!!!


I have 2 sets of those. They'll be going in the ice tube in my drink dispensers


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*There s aready a pic thread??? WOW! Fear not my sweet victim your treat will be arriving soon*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh my gosh I have been so busy with work and teaching, (some days I get to school at 6:30am and don't leave until 8p.m.) and well its grueling I am so tired I forget to get on here but It looks like all of you are busy sending out gifts or making gifts and well I hope one of those is mine *


----------



## bethene

Printer, what wonderful and touching pictures, you reapers rock, you are such kind and generous people, I am proud to belong to such a fantastic forum!!


----------



## im the goddess

dawnski said:


> Darn, I attached the wrong pic. My secret reaper has me thinking all about The Shining. Today I received a second letter recounting the life and death of the singer in room 237 along with a photograph of the victim's killer (ghost figure) in a chair at the top of the hotel staircase. Not attaching a pic of that, but here is the original pic I meant to include.


How cool is this. Your reaper is sure teasing you.


Jules17 said:


> Got a teaser in the mail today postmarked from Reaperville, USA. Got this awesome black bandana with vivid red roses on it! Love it!! Will look great on my shelf with some skulls! Thanks reaper!!


 I like the bandana Jules17.

Wow x-pired and Printer. That sure was an awesome box Barbara received.

Moonwitchkitty, I've never seen those eyeballs before.

Bethany, I bet they will rock your drink dispenser.


----------



## creeperguardian

dear victim i should have your gifts all finished this week.  i need to make a stop at the store.


----------



## MummyOf5

Terra said:


> Reapee - your tombstone build scared the hell out of me today. Tried a completely new technique and needed a damn drink afterwards to calm the nerves but thinking it's gonna be great. You are worth it


I SO can't wait to see it!


----------



## printersdevil

more boxes about to be shipped. This is so much fun! I am working on things for you my dear victim. Never fear, I am plotting and working for you!


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky one, hugs from me too.
okay dawnski, I thought the shining was a made up show. so I guess I never saw the show. so what is the story here?
jules, that is a very pretty bandana. I love the big roses.
printer, I'm so glad for your sister. it made me tear up about her dauschund. what a cutie she is.
moonwitch kitty, those are cute ice cubes. wow! the pics are coming in now. 
I even got busy today and sent a teaser.


----------



## Always Wicked

Wow !!! Great gifts everyone !!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

So many things in the mail. Sorry Victim, you are just going to have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## clowns_eat_people

I'm not use to getting hints in the mail!!! I came home from class to find an envelope waiting for me. I didn't think much of it till I saw the paper inside. I ran outside jumping up and down like a crazy person. It was the coolest thing ever! I'm so going to use it for the party! Thank you reaper. Going to attempt to add pictures in this post.


----------



## Kenneth

Wow, that's a nice teaser! Love it. 

And printer, what awesome gifts your sister received! This is truly a wonderful community.


----------



## hallorenescene

clowns eat people, great, you got a teaser.


----------



## im the goddess

Another creative teaser. I'm not that creative folks, just so you know.


----------



## Schuyler Abrams

Aww man! I wish I had browsed this message board more thoroughly before. This looks like so much fun! Is it too late to hop on board??


----------



## Bethany

Schuyler Abrams said:


> Aww man! I wish I had browsed this message board more thoroughly before. This looks like so much fun! Is it too late to hop on board??


Schuyler, it is too late for this one, but follow along & there will be another one after this one you can join.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

awesome light up eyeball thingys! Those would just tickle me I'd use them everyday.
xpire's reap of Barbara made me cry! awesome job!
And that asylum letter made me laugh!

I love it here, I laugh, I cry, all in the same day but for good reasons!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

spookyone, HUGGY! Miss you!


----------



## MummyOf5

Big hugs spookyone!


----------



## Bethany

for all those needing a pick me up. Consider yourself hugged.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome teasers so far!


----------



## Ghouliet

There are some really creative reapers this year. Fantastic teasers.


----------



## creeperguardian

does it sound like a bad idea to give a gift where my reaper can make something with it. Like for example if i give my victim a pair of prop hands that they could use for a prop or something????


----------



## Terra

*--IMPORTANT--*

Before posting any pictures please be sure that any addresses are *NOT* visible. Either your Reaper's or yours. Blur, block or place a bloody hand over any address before taking a picture and posting it here.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

WOW! I love the certification of insanity! I need that for a couple of my co-workers! Very cool.


----------



## bethene

No, I don't think it is a bad thing at all!!


----------



## Bethany

creeperguardian said:


> does it sound like a bad idea to give a gift where my reaper can make something with it. Like for example if i give my victim a pair of prop hands that they could use for a prop or something????


I would not be disappointed with prop hands. Are they Bloody?! 
But alas you cannot be my reaper as I have Body Parts listed on my list.


----------



## Bethany

Just an idea for teasers, you can always use your victim's address for the return address too


----------



## Araniella

I know I would love a pair of hands for prop building. Just sayin'.




creeperguardian said:


> does it sound like a bad idea to give a gift where my reaper can make something with it. Like for example if i give my victim a pair of prop hands that they could use for a prop or something????


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Wow - everyone is so creative and thoughtful! 

Printersdevil - I am just beaming looking at the pictures you've shared of Barbara.


----------



## printersdevil

I think it would be awesome. some even listed things like supplies on their list


----------



## Lady Dy

If I am your victim, I'll gladly take a hand..or a foot, or an eye, or any other thing that could be made into something.



creeperguardian said:


> does it sound like a bad idea to give a gift where my reaper can make something with it. Like for example if i give my victim a pair of prop hands that they could use for a prop or something????


----------



## Ghouliet

Creepergaurdian, No I do not think it is a bad idea at all. I even put on my likes list things from goodwill that would look good on a headstone, If I ever got a Reaper from somewhere where it is cold, I would love the 1 1/2 inch to 2 inch foamular. The pink or blue stuff, I'm not picky. Every trip back to Michigan to visit with family and friends I send myself some home via the mail. In fact, if I ever get a reaper who does not know what to get me and lives somewhere it is available, foam would be awesome. I would be doing a happy dance.

Just a tip, the foam can be cut into headstone sized pieces and as it turns out it is cheapest to send it in two boxes versus one. You can tell I have done this more than once.


----------



## amyml

I got a teaser card! And on National Dog Day!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the card


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Creeperguardian- I think that's a great idea! It's always nice to have things to build with, hands, eyeballs, feet, anything really, since we are all pretty creative that should be no issue  I love teasers!!


----------



## hallorenescene

amyml, cute card. what a nice teaser.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ready to see more pics


----------



## bethene

Oh, I love that card!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

That card is cute. 

I would like to see more pictures too. I guess we all have to be a bit more patient. Speaking for myself, sometimes I find that very hard to do.


----------



## WitchyKitty

This needs to be on the first page!! People might have pictures...


----------



## eeyore_laments

So after a hard day of slaving away in the lab working on my projects I decided to hike down to the mailbox and see if anything interesting had arrived. To my surprise I had a letter.... its either a teaser or a warning from the neighbors. Hrmmmmm ponderous.....


----------



## amyml

The return address on my card was Reaperville, USA. I think we should all take a road trip! Does anyone have directions?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

eeyore_laments said:


> So after a hard day of slaving away in the lab working on my projects I decided to hike down to the mailbox and see if anything interesting had arrived. To my surprise I had a letter.... its either a teaser or a warning from the neighbors. Hrmmmmm ponderous.....
> 
> View attachment 211141


Bwahhhahhahhhaaa--what an awesome teaser!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Cute card, and I love that letter! Never thought of it that way! lol


----------



## im the goddess

Very cool teasers everyone. Have I sent one? Maybe, maybe not. Only time will tell.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Terra said:


> *--IMPORTANT--*
> 
> Before posting any pictures please be sure that any addresses are *NOT* visible. Either your Reaper's or yours. Blur, block or place a bloody hand over any address before taking a picture and posting it here.


*
Shouldn't you be working on my tombstone?? 
*


----------



## Bethany

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Shouldn't you be working on my tombstone??
> *


No No NO!! She should be workng on My Tombstone!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Where's all the pictures?? I know there's teasers floating around!


----------



## matrixmom

Ok my reaper has me stumped! He/She sent a great package today, and all kinds of GLITTER too. (luckily, I have a great sense of humor 
But I LOVED MY PIRATE BOTTLE>>>>follow along below for my swashbucklin adventure.

ooohh...what does it say? Frageelay....must be exotic.









Whats this? Whats this? Tinkerbell is that you??? You peed all over me...









Alas matey! The treasure and note:









closer pic of note!









I love the bottle! Did I already say that??? This is sure alot of fun..... Did I also say I love Iphones and how they turn the pic? I know I have to turn the phone but who remembers.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

[/QUOTE]
Whats this? Whats this? Tinkerbell is that you??? You peed all over me...
[/QUOTE]

This made me LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha...awesome, Matrixmom. I love when people get fun notes! Your reaper is very into your theme!

(Every time I write or read the word "Fragile" my brain always makes me say it like "Frageelay", lol!)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the bottle


----------



## hallorenescene

eeyore, that is a cute teaser. makes me think of goosebumps...be careful what you wish for.

matrixmon, cool note, and awesome bottle.


----------



## guttercat33




----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...awesome, Matrixmom. I love when people get fun notes! Your reaper is very into your theme!
> 
> (Every time I write or read the word "Fragile" my brain always makes me say it like "Frageelay", lol!)


 I do the same thing LOL!!! "Frageelay, ooh must be from italy, no I think that says fragile"


----------



## hallorenescene

guttercat, that is an awesome teaser. I love the hand, and what a cute note.


----------



## im the goddess

nice reaper notes and teasers. The notes are very creative.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I love seeing all these awesome teasers--makes this so much fun!!! Some super creative and talented folks in here


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I am loving everyone's teasers! Keep the pics coming


----------



## a_granger

Ok, I know actually getting reaped will be great, but I'm having soooo much fun just watching what everyone is giving to others!
Very clever creative teasers everyone. Love it!!


----------



## Ghouliet

This is the first thread I check when I get online here at the Halloween Forum. So much fun.


----------



## Bethany

Great teasers!! I do believe that each secret reaper exchange ups the creative factor!!


----------



## printersdevil

I love the teasers. What great fun. The pirate bottle and the mummy one made me laugh out loud. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bethene

Oh,loving all the teasers, we have fabulous reapers! So very creative!!


----------



## printersdevil

Here are the cute Halloween/fall towels that Ghouliette sent to my sister Barbara/Babo. I am so sorry that it took me so long to post. I came in from PT yesterday and went to a doc appt. with Barb. When I got home at 3:30, I went to be at 4 p.m. and just got up this morning at 7. I have been so exhausted and hurting through this round of PT.

thank you so much for the towels. She already has them out!!!


Sorry for double post of picture. Don't know what happened. I wish they would fix the HF app so I could post straight from my phone again. Grr. This is so inconvenient to have to download to computer and then post.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love all the teasers getting teasers is the best


----------



## bethene

Those are adorable!!! I probably would use them all year round!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

So much fun seeing all the teasers!!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, such cute towels. so very nice for barb.


----------



## Araniella

I love the teasers! Somehow, I ~almost~ like them more than the Reap...almost. The fun thing about the teasers is that you don't know if they're going to happen or not.


----------



## MummyOf5

Since I can't get my silly phone to cooperate with posting pictures I'm using my camera and laptop and here are the pictures of my teaser!

Front side of the envelope







Back side of the envelope (on the back it has my address)







This is the cool Walking Dead dogtag that was inside 







And the envelope said 1 of 6! I'll be keeping my eye on the mailbox!


----------



## bethene

Awesome mummy!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha, I will always love the "Reaper Waiting Room" image.

Need more pics!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Mummy do you know who is on the dog tags?


----------



## creeperguardian

Thank you everyone for the help and advice.. I will only say they are hands but not human. i got them from an old ghost prop from spirit.. hehe. i will also say i plan to want to ship this weekend. would have been earlier but school has me busy. i do pray my victim love everything


----------



## CornStalkers

I went to Michaels today and picked up a teaser and a few items for my SR! This is so exciting!


----------



## im the goddess

creeperguardian said:


> Thank you everyone for the help and advice.. I will only say they are hands but not human. i got them from an old ghost prop from spirit.. hehe. i will also say i plan to want to ship this weekend. would have been earlier but school has me busy. i do pray my victim love everything


 I'm sure your victim will love it.


----------



## terri73

Teaser came today  so cute. It's just my style too.


Grrrr.... I cannot get it to let me post a pic!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Love the teaser of the pumpkin card.


----------



## MummyOf5

Ghouliet, the dog tag has Merle Dixon on it 

I am so spoiled, I got another teaser in the mail today!

The outside of the envelope







Inside the envelope







I got a spider and three pictures, Werewolf Drool, Zombie Phrenology & How To Tell If Your A Zombie


----------



## matrixmom

Im sure they will!!



creeperguardian said:


> Thank you everyone for the help and advice.. I will only say they are hands but not human. i got them from an old ghost prop from spirit.. hehe. i will also say i plan to want to ship this weekend. would have been earlier but school has me busy. i do pray my victim love everything


----------



## bethene

Another fabulous teaser gift mummy!!!


----------



## Lady Dy

I may or may not have squealed when I realized that the envelope in the mailbox wasn't another package of prop building supplies.

To my reaper...thank you.


----------



## Lady Dy

The back of the note didn't post, but apparently my reaper has been spying on my house and bushes.


----------



## frogkid11

OH!! OH!!! I've been reaped!!!! Was so excited to open the mailbox and find this large priority mail envelope with the message "don't fear the reaper" inscribed on the side. Once inside, there was a FANTASTIC letter from my reaper laying out a well planned backstory and the actual artifacts explained in the story. 

I appreciate the time and thought that was obviously put into my gift. My reaper combined my love of all things Sleepy Hollow with a need I called out earlier to help with my party theme for this year, objects for my carnival fortune teller...so here goes the reveal:

The artifacts are an aged letter written by fortune teller Talana De Violencia which tells of her encounter, at an autumn fair, of one Ichabod Crane!! Her letter explains the setting for his visit and the tarot card reading that ensued on that very evening. Ichabod was angered by the reading and most of her cards were destroyed except for the ones that resulted in his specifc reading. She goes on to include the actual cards that were uncovered during his reading on that eventful night as proof of his visit and as a link to his infamous end. I am so grateful that my reaper included the letter because Madam De Violencia does have a bit of a struggle with the Queen's English  

And now...here are the pictures of this wonderful surprise:

The aged letter from Talana De Violencia








The tarot cards which revealed the fate of Ichabod Crane:








I am so impressed with the melding of my two biggest "wants" for this year as executed (yeah, I said it) by my Secret Reaper....dariusobells!! What a SUPERB way to kick off the official start of the Halloween season and the long Labor Day weekend. I hope you all receive such wonderful and well planned gifts as I was lucky enough to receive this year. Thanks for making the Secret Reaper 2014 such a phenomenal experience for me dariusobells.


----------



## im the goddess

Great teasers everyone. Excitement is in the air. I just read on the discussion thread that someone was reaped and would be posting pictures soon. I rushed right over, but I guess I'm too early. Can't wait to see.

I guess I didn't miss this after all, what a wonderful background letter and the creativity of those cards are fantastic. I love them dariousobells. Enjoy frogkid11.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got a teaser today! Thank you reaper!


----------



## im the goddess

I love song number 3!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

frogkid11, that is awesome. Such a well thought out gift, I love it! Great work dariusobells.


----------



## dariusobells

frogkid11 said:


> I am so impressed with the melding of my two biggest "wants" for this year as executed (yeah, I said it) by my Secret Reaper....dariusobells!! What a SUPERB way to kick off the official start of the Halloween season and the long Labor Day weekend. I hope you all receive such wonderful and well planned gifts as I was lucky enough to receive this year. Thanks for making the Secret Reaper 2014 such a phenomenal experience for me dariusobells.



I am thrilled that you like it frog kid, I love being allowed to be a part of my victims plans!


----------



## frogkid11

dariusobells said:


> I am thrilled that you like it frog kid, I love being allowed to be a part of my victims plans!


You definitely rocked this one out of the park !! I can't get over how quickly you were able to devise this entire project and execute it so that it was here before Labor Day.


----------



## Jules17

terri73 said:


> Teaser came today  so cute. It's just my style too.
> 
> 
> Grrrr.... I cannot get it to let me post a pic!!!!


Great card Terri!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So many awesome teasers and gifts have been coming in all of the sudden! Great job, everyone!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love everything! This is so much fun and I look forward to browsing every night to see what has arrived.


----------



## bethene

Wow frogkid, what a amazing reap, love the tarot cards, darious did amazing job, especially at such short notice!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I got a teaser today! Thank you reaper!
> 
> View attachment 211340
> 
> 
> View attachment 211341


that is so cute....


----------



## hallorenescene

mummy of 5, that is a cool dog tag. love the walking dead. haha, you wouldn't be a true walking dead fan if you didn't know who that was.
terra73, that is an adorable card.
mummy of 5, you are indeed spoiled. what nice teasers you have gotten.
ladydy, yummy. I have never tried those. bet they are delicious. 
frogkid, your reap is so you. good job reaper.
nightmare, that is delightful. love the hit list.


----------



## NOWHINING

hey guys! I thought I would check out your goodies and drool over them as well. They are wonderful thought out and fun to check out the pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## hallorenescene

seems the teasers are coming in fast right now. this is exciting.
 

so I went to the post office, and sure enough, I had a package. it was another teaser. I opened up the envelope, and there was a card. it is an adorable card. I love cards. I have a witch napkin holder I use as a card holder. it got so full, I found at goodwill the other day a pumpkin napkin holder. slipping this in the napkin holder. there was a note in the card, commenting on my love of bats. and a pair of green socks with bats on them. they are sooo cute. and there were 5 pictures of bats. Susie boo gave me a similar bat picture one year. I loved it and wished I had more. these are a lot in looks like it. I love these pictures very much. thank you reaper.


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, a lot happened yesterday. Darious, you did a great job molding up the tarot cards, they look great.
Absolutely love the song list card too. It made me laugh. I have no clue where you find things like that but that was priceless.
Hallorenescene, Lil Ghouliette would be jealous of the socks. She loves Halloween socks, especially if they are toe socks. Those look nice.

Did I miss anything? again, Wow, Reapers have been busy.


----------



## im the goddess

Cool teasers everyone. I love halloween socks.


----------



## hallorenescene

my daughter loves socks. she will drool when she sees these. I must hide them. lol.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Cool cards, Frogkid!


----------



## Ghouliet

I wonder if more things will come in today.


----------



## MummyOf5

I haven't gotten my mail yet but I know that he stopped a little bit ago.


----------



## bethene

Fabulous teaser, Hallo, I adore Halloween socks!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Loving all the wonderful teasers. I got one last year from my wonderful Reaper and am thinking of doing one myself this year and having someone else send it to throw my victim off the trail. I am SO amazed people are also already being reaped!! Thats quick planning and execution. Spookerstar and I are excited to be spending the weekend together working on our victim projects. Can't wait to see more pictures and to get our gifts out the door!


----------



## sikntwizted

Got me a little card!







Hmmm. Mobile. Been there before. Bet it's a Southerner!


----------



## Ophelia

*So many wonderful things, already! What an awesome group we have!*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I went out to the mailbox today, hoping for a teaser, but nothing


----------



## dariusobells

bethene said:


> Wow frogkid, what a amazing reap, love the tarot cards, darious did amazing job, especially at such short notice!


It was a binge project, once the Idea fully formed and I bounced some of the back story off Spats for feedback I just kept going! the DW recognized the signs and walked away from my drawing board saying.. "artist frenzy.. you will be useless till you get done" there are pics of several stages of production here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mriney/sets/72157646810628296/


----------



## WitchyKitty

dariusobells said:


> It was a binge project, once the Idea fully formed and I bounced some of the back story off Spats for feedback I just kept going! the DW recognized the signs and walked away from my drawing board saying.. "artist frenzy.. you will be useless till you get done" there are pics of several stages of production here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mriney/sets/72157646810628296/


I am a lover of The Legend Sleepy Hollow...and I also love Tarot cards, so These are really cool to me. Great job!!


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, I wonder if you should be concerned about them being a southerner, or a reaper. either way, they are both passionate about getting the job done, and they know where you live. if sik goes missing, look for a tall guy in a kilt slung over the shoulder of a mysterious figure in a black hooded robe. my frogs that never got to me will be jumping out of siks pockets.


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> I am a lover of The Legend Sleepy Hollow...and I also love Tarot cards, so These are really cool to me. Great job!!


I love Sleepy Hollow too, I think most haunters do, Jack here is the first prop up every year and he was inspired by the Disney Sleepy Hollow

Olde Oaks Set up by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## hallorenescene

dari, jack is really cool.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i gotta teaser yesterday that scared the S H * T outta me! LOLOL.

I will post a pic tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## dawnski

Another great story from my secret reaper about our haunted hotel. This one involving Violet, a hotel clerk who always wore the scent of lavender. After a terrible train crash, staff at the hotel report noticing the lavender scent when a train whistle blows. Included in the letter are some wonderful smelling lavender milk soap. I'll need to put this in a bowl in one of our rooms and incorporate that into the party.

The letter hints that the next story will take a terrifying turn. My son is excited and says he feels like we're being haunted by this mysterious S.R. 

P.S. My husband says, "Don't you feel lazy about your secret reaper victim?" Yes! I've sent out no teasers, but I swear the package is going in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I have not even started a package..and I never do teasers...ugh! now I am LAZY!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> lol, I have not even started a package..and I never do teasers...ugh! now I am LAZY!


and is usually the last one to get reaped LOL


----------



## Kelloween

lol, yep except for last year!


----------



## MummyOf5

I still need to make a trip to the mailbox. It's been rainy here today and I haven't wanted to go out but the kids will be home from school soon and I'm sure one of them would just LOVE to go get the mail for me


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I got a card from my reaper today! Yay! I LOVE being teased!!


----------



## printersdevil

Cool socks and I love the bat photos. they would be awesome framed in black frames and you could enjoy them for years!
Wow, there are a lot of teasers. Guess I better get it in gear and come up with something to send. Hmm.....

Not a part of the SR, but I got a great wand yesterday that I bought from a HF member. Check out the thread for what I bought today or what ever it is called. I love it.


----------



## dariusobells

hallorenescene said:


> sik, I wonder if you should be concerned about them being a southerner, or a reaper. either way, they are both passionate about getting the job done, and they know where you live. if sik goes missing, look for a tall guy in a kilt slung over the shoulder of a mysterious figure in a black hooded robe. my frogs that never got to me will be jumping out of siks pockets.



is it a bubble wrap kilt?


----------



## WitchyKitty

dariusobells said:


> is it a bubble wrap kilt?


Hahahaha...that would make it even easier to find you should a mysterious hooded reaper kidnap you...the constant pop pop pop of the bubble wrap as you are carried away down the street...


----------



## printersdevil

Kelloween, your vic would love any one of your custom signs. They are awesome! (even a smaller and cheaper to ship one)


----------



## Paint It Black

dawnski, the haunted hotel teasers are great! Good job dawnski's SR.


----------



## LairMistress

I'm pretty much in the same boat. I have a few purchased items in a box, but nothing hand made yet. 

I was waiting on two items from Amazon, have had them in my cart for a week now, and they both increased in price. Ugh! (waiting for my first paycheck to come, but kinda hoping they go back to their original prices, too) I also have to find the third item that will make up the rest of that set. I haven't had much luck yet, looking online.

Little one starts preschool a week from today, so I'll have a little more freedom to roam, but only on Fridays since my office closes at 11:30 every Friday. So it will be right down to the wire for me, too. I think that I can find it all in two Fridays, though. I'll have the rest of it by then.



Kelloween said:


> lol, I have not even started a package..and I never do teasers...ugh! now I am LAZY!


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys are cracking me up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

well dear victim just 3 more things that need to dry and one thing waiting for in mail and your box is ready  your reaper hopes you like everything


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a cute box. love the little reaper guy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bump to the tip


----------



## Ghouliet

My victim gift is sitting in the living room awaiting mailing, just saying it could go out at any time...


----------



## LairMistress

I still have my little reaper guy! He's awesome!



hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is a cute box. love the little reaper guy.


----------



## Jules17

Saki.Girl said:


> well dear victim just 3 more things that need to dry and one thing waiting for in mail and your box is ready  your reaper hopes you like everything


Love the reaper silhouette!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok Victim, I don't think you get on here very much, but I'm posting a picture of what's to come. You will be getting 2 boxes. This is one of them, but it's not quite finished. There's glass involved and I haven't had too much luck in the past shipping it without it breaking, so I wrapped it in lots of bubble wrap. Hopefully it gets there in one piece!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Uuuuuuooooooooo, thank you to my SR!!! I got a teaser today. And they nailed it! I had to throw together my table fast to show off her awesome gift, thank you darling whoever u are! I'll know soon. Xoxo's


----------



## Ghouliet

Just a teaser


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Ok dear victim. I wasn't able to get everything I wanted to, but it is now all packed up and ready to ship.


----------



## im the goddess

I had a nice surprise today from my reaper. I received a witch/hag mask with attached scarf, and a Halloween Jello Mold. I said "Cool, we can make Halloween Jello Shots!' then I asked my husband if he knew how to make Jello Shots. LOL Thank you reaper! I love the mask and the mold. Here's a photo. And, I added this photo of the mask on a wig form with a dollar tree ping pong eye behind the googlie eye. Tigre' is checking out his new friend.














OOOOOOO, and they're are watching me too.


----------



## im the goddess

I just did a coat of black spray pain on something. I wonder what it could be?? Victim, I hope you like black.


----------



## Ghouliet

Scream Queen what a great tablescape. 
Im the goddess, If you do a witch theme that is a great mask. May I have a jello shot if I find you a recipe?


----------



## Paint It Black

im the goddess said:


> I just did a coat of black spray pain on something. I wonder what it could be?? Victim, I hope you like black.


Fine by me!


----------



## bethene

Oh, jello shots, yummy!!
Love the mask, looks great with the eyes in it! 

I am loving all the teasers this year, everyone is doing a great job!


----------



## im the goddess

Ghouliet said:


> Scream Queen what a great tablescape.
> Im the goddess, If you do a witch theme that is a great mask. May I have a jello shot if I find you a recipe?


Jello Shots all around on me!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff everyone is getting love it


----------



## Ghouliet

Bumping to get this back on top.


----------



## Hearts1003

SHRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!! I GOT A TEASER TODAY!!!! Will post pic tomorrow!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Ok Victim, I don't think you get on here very much, but I'm posting a picture of what's to come. You will be getting 2 boxes. This is one of them, but it's not quite finished. There's glass involved and I haven't had too much luck in the past shipping it without it breaking, so I wrapped it in lots of bubble wrap. Hopefully it gets there in one piece!
> View attachment 211540
> 
> View attachment 211543



*This is mine I JUST KNOW IT!!! Mine Mine Mine I can't wait to get it WHoo whooo*


----------



## screamqueen2012

im the goddess said:


> I had a nice surprise today from my reaper. I received a witch/hag mask with attached scarf, and a Halloween Jello Mold. I said "Cool, we can make Halloween Jello Shots!' then I asked my husband if he knew how to make Jello Shots. LOL Thank you reaper! I love the mask and the mold. Here's a photo. And, I added this photo of the mask on a wig form with a dollar tree ping pong eye behind the googlie eye. Tigre' is checking out his new friend.
> View attachment 211565
> View attachment 211568
> 
> 
> OOOOOOO, and they're are watching me too.


ahh ahh ahh, i got me eye on you....eh he he....love that mask and the one eye...lol


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, im the goddess, I LOVE that mask! How fantastic!!!!!

Cool find, Mr or Ms Reaper!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

So many teasers. So cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

nightmare, I like how you decorated your box. and what delightful packages.
screamqueen, is just the shadow box the teaser, or is all that stuff? really cool stuff. the shadow box is very adorable.
ghouliet, that is a nice dod painting. but what is it on?
I'm the goddess, that is a very cool witches mask. man, your ping pong eyeball looks really good. love those jello molds.


----------



## printersdevil

I'll take a Jello shot, but am still drooling over the old woman mask. Im the goddess you better watch out, I may be hiding in your bushes to snag that!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I bet you do like that mask, it could double for a gypsy mask.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Great reaps and teasers everyone! I know I haven't posted a lot, but I am on here everyday looking at your pictures, this is so much fun!

We make jello shots for our party every year, just replace half the water on the jello recipe with the alcohol of your choice!  We've done rum, vodka, and tequila all of them were pretty good! We always make orange and grape flavor for Halloween, but we always throw in some lime flavored ones because they taste awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet

Hallorenescene, I am not telling. It's a teaser!


----------



## kloey74

Well today I was covered in modge podge and cotton so someone will be getting one of my creepy pumpkins soon.


----------



## Zombiesmash

So I went out shopping earlier today and I thiiiiiiink I'm just about done with my gift. Had to find a bigger box, but it should be going out sometime this week. 

Also going to mail a lil something for a certain someone's sister .


----------



## witchy poo

There is a box on my table that will be going out on Tuesday.


----------



## Bethany

Oh Jell-O shots. I made them for our partyone year. Used the 2oz portion cups & lidded them so they were easier to store in the fridge & take up less room. 
Used 100 proof Vodka & did many flavors. Favorite was the Extreme Watermelon, but also did black cherry, rasp., strawberry, orange. Also used them to make "Science Experiments" Scraped some jell-o shots in a champange glass and filled with champange. Think orig. name was a Lava lamp & only reg. jello was used.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> I'm the goddess, that is a very cool witches mask. man, your ping pong eyeball looks really good. love those jello molds.


 yes, the mask is great, and I already have an idea of what to do with it. It really pops with the eyeball.



printersdevil said:


> I'll take a Jello shot, but am still drooling over the old woman mask. Im the goddess you better watch out, I may be hiding in your bushes to snag that!!!


 LOL I'll have to alert the cats and the dog to be extra vigil.

Oh, and the note has bats, could that be a clue? Who's a bit batty here? Other than all of us that is.

Wow Bethany, 100 proof. I bet they packed a little punch.


----------



## Ghouliet

I think there may be more than one package going out on Tuesday.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhhh I was TEASED!!!! Such a BEAUTIFUL card too!. I loooooooovvvveeeee it! I am so looking forward to this!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The card looks awesome!!


----------



## bethene

Love the vintage look of that card!!


----------



## printersdevil

Hilda, gorgeous card!

Wow, lots of packages going out soon. I will be watching for the delivery guys be they mailmen or the others!!! So exciting.

I am still working away on my Victims stuff. Texaslucky came for a short visit yesterday and we collaborated on her victim's gifts since I was helping her round up some things. She and her girls will be busy this week for sure. The girls are having a lot of fun with this one!!!

Cloe, someone will be very pleased with your pumpkin!

Zombiesmash, she will be so excited! We went to our favorite thrift store yesterday morning and Barb bought two scarecrows about 2 foot tall to put outside with a couple of metal JOLs. I would say that she is super hyped about Halloween this year. Her kids and grandkids are getting a kick out of her. She told me that she might not be at our place on the 31st. She may stay home to great her own TOTers. I hope she comes to the house though. We have hundreds and I need her to be Madam Babo for my display, plus she will have so much fun. I know that three of her immediate neighbors will be a the church Trunk or Treat so they may not have much activity. Either way she will have fun. I think the youngest grandson is coming in that afternoon to spend the weekend. He is a freshman this year, but so loves Halloween.

Bethany, the lava lamps sound very interesting!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww...it's a holiday weekend meaning probably no deliveries, and no pics, tomorrow. Hope that means we get to see lots of them on Tuesday!!


----------



## Bethany

Well, well, well I cannot believe it, but I should be shipping this week also!  just a couple finishing touches & pick up something else, box it up & ship it out.  I really surprised myself considering I took so long to get started.


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is a little teaser for my dear victim


----------



## Kelloween

still not started...dejavu from every other year..lol


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> still not started...dejavu from every other year..lol


As long as you have it to me by the 20th of September, I'm good.


----------



## Ghouliet

kloey74 said:


> Well today I was covered in modge podge and cotton so someone will be getting one of my creepy pumpkins soon.


I could use a creepy pumpkin at my front door.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*I got some more goodies in the mail last week  Absolutely wonderful thank you my reaper!!*


----------



## Lady Dy

Nice looking goodies!

I was about to post a photo of my messy craft, I mean dining room table so we would have a new photo to look at.


----------



## bethene

Those are great, MWK!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! Even though it's Sunday, and there's no mail, we are still getting pictures posted!  Awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love all the pretty wrapping some Reapers do with their gifts, lol. Pretty with ribbons and bows...but Halloween colors and style! 

MWK, great reap!


----------



## Ghouliet

MWK, Those are cute. Are you getting married?


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, nice teaser. I cracked up when I saw that solemnly swear framed post. that is cute.
I got a teaser all wrapped up and hurried to the post office. it's sunday, what was I thinking. so I said to my grandson, I will take it tomorrow. he said, post office is closed, it's a holiday. I looked so sad he laughed and said, and Tuesday they won't take your package because they just don't like you. lol. he's just joking. well, kinda. he's bummed because I get to work tomorrow and he doesn't. time and a half.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

moonwitchkitty those are cute little teasers. And Hilda, that's a really cute card, worthy of a frame.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am bumping this so it does not get lost in the shuffle of threads.


----------



## Bethany

Dear Victim,
Do you know what it is? Is this something you asked for?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hmmmmm.... is it a food item or a plant?


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I know what it is. a present for your victim. lol. did I guess right?


----------



## trentsketch

No picture yet, but I'm gathering watercolors, picture frames, air dry clay, foam carving tools, guerilla glue, and wire for the build this week.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Saki.Girl said:


> here is a little teaser for my dear victim


*Its for me I just know it!!! WHooo hook Yay look at my fabulous gift coming my way can't wait can't wait can't wait!!*


----------



## im the goddess

moonwitchkitty, those framed pictures are great.


----------



## Ghouliet

Saki.Girl said:


> here is a little teaser for my dear victim


Could it be statuary for my cemetery? Whatever it is it looks awesome!


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitchkitty, nice teaser. I cracked up when I saw that solemnly swear framed post. that is cute.
> I got a teaser all wrapped up and hurried to the post office. it's sunday, what was I thinking. so I said to my grandson, I will take it tomorrow. he said, post office is closed, it's a holiday. I looked so sad he laughed and said, and Tuesday they won't take your package because they just don't like you. lol. he's just joking. well, kinda. he's bummed because I get to work tomorrow and he doesn't. time and a half.


Our closest post office has this automated kiosk that will weigh your package and dispense postage. Then they have a large drop box that accepts packages that are up to about 17 inches. I use it all the time now. It is great and convenient. I need to take some stuff there today if I can get my act together and pack a few things up.


----------



## printersdevil

I like the auto kiosk postage idea. Wish we had that!


----------



## DieselFreak

I'm making a mess in my studio just for you my dear victim...


----------



## kloey74

Hmmmmm I wonder where this is going to????


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I absolutely love love LOVE the I solemnly swear that i am up to no good picture moonwitchkitty!!


----------



## terri73

"Dark spirits from the grave come forth. Lift us from the black. And show us, show us the way back."


----------



## im the goddess

DieselFreak said:


> I'm making a mess in my studio just for you my dear victim...
> View attachment 211991


 Love the smell of foamboard being dremeled in the morning, or afternoon, or night.



kloey74 said:


> Hmmmmm I wonder where this is going to????
> View attachment 212003


 My house??



terri73 said:


> "Dark spirits from the grave come forth. Lift us from the black. And show us, show us the way back."


Now this has me intrigued.


----------



## JustWhisper

I haven't posted much on this thread but I am enjoying all the teaser photos and the reaper packages. 

On the sign up thread I mentioned about a week ago that I received a teaser card. I finally took a photo. Thank you reaper for the fun teaser. I apologize for the jumbo photos. Well, you know what they say...go big or go home. LOL.

*The card:*















*The enclosed poem:* I should preface this by saying I asked for advice on making life-like intestines. 






















*And, just to make you smile:*


----------



## bethene

The kitty made me smile, JW!! As did the card, great teasers!!


----------



## Hilda

"Like making intestines by shoving pasta into casings made for meat."  I don't know what that means... but it made me ROFL! hahahaha


----------



## JustWhisper

Bethene, I knew you would love the pic of my kitty. I was specifically thinking of you and a couple other cat lovers when I posted it. I just couldn't resist taking that picture. BTW, my reaper did NOT send me the kitty. LOL.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Your kitty is adorable!!!! Kitties rock!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I feel a teaser for my darling Victim is in order...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oooooohh, I love the bat wrapping paper!!! Do you want to know what I used as wrapping paper....bubble wrap


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I have been totally focused on a wedding cake and grooms cake I have for this coming Friday/Saturday. BUT fear not victim because once it is completed I will be completely focused on your reaping


----------



## Terra

These teaser pictures are killing me. I cannot wait to get my cool gift


----------



## printersdevil

I was afraid that the weekend would be quiet since it is a holiday one. It has been fun to see all the photos!


----------



## Squeek

Ive been teased!!!! So excited....I don't have a picture for you yet but will get one posted! I Got a box of eyeballs hehehe......Thank you reaper!!!


----------



## S_Toast

Just got caught up on this thread after a long weekend. What great teasers and reaps! Love being part of the HF community.


----------



## kfinley

I am loving all the teasers! Don't fear victim. I am working on yours right now!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Great pictures everyone! I love the ones of gifts about to go out. Iv'e been so focused on my victims gifts, I almost forgot that I will get one soon too. ALMOST forgot. Not quit.


----------



## JustWhisper

I always feel the same as you, Lady A. I get so wrapped up in getting my victims package ready it is not until it is mailed out I remember I am receiving one too. Once I even got mine before I mailed theirs. Even after it is mailed though my mind is still turned toward the outgoing package as I anxiously await its arrival, wanting to know it has been received and if they love it.

Witch Kitty, thanks for liking my kitty. You were one of the kitty lovers I mentioned above. LOL. He is my precious little boy. Best Christmas gift I have ever gotten. In my entire life. And I hate to play favorites but of the three he is the one who tugs my heart strings the hardest.

I can't wait till tomorrow evening. I am sure there will be many posts of reapings and teasers. It will be so much fun. I want to see your eyeballs, Squeek! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

ahh diesel, a cool tombstone.
kloey, you always craft the cutest pumpkins.
terri, is it snake skin?
nice card just whisper. ohh, and sweet kitty.
witchykitty, that is a pretty package.


----------



## Kenneth

LOVING the teasers!!

Also witchykitty, I have to know where you got that wrapping paper, i'm dying over it.


----------



## X-Pired

WitchyKitty, adorable cat! 
Everyone has received such amazing teasers and gifts. I love everything! And I'm impressed, as always, with the ingenuity and generosity of the people on this forum. There's certainly an impressive group of people that make up this forum, and I think that's an understatement.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looking forward to seeing teasers and reaps this week  remember peeps post pics


----------



## X-Pired

I want to say thank you to my dear victim for such a lovely weekend. I was so engrossed in one of your projects that time slipped away and several hours had passed without my realizing it. I hope I'm reading your list correctly as some of it is ambiguous ... I hope you enjoy your gifts as much as I have enjoyed putting them together for you. I'm still waiting on a couple of things I ordered for you in case you are curious as to when I will ship. We shall see victim, we shall see. Muahhaaahaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot the item I ordered should be here today so I can get your goodies shipped out this week dear victim


----------



## im the goddess

JustWhisper said:


> *And, just to make you smile:*
> View attachment 212096


He has beautiful eyes. I love kitties.


X-Pired said:


> I want to say thank you to my dear victim for such a lovely weekend. I was so engrossed in one of your projects that time slipped away and several hours had passed without my realizing it. I hope I'm reading your list correctly as some of it is ambiguous ... I hope you enjoy your gifts as much as I have enjoyed putting them together for you. I'm still waiting on a couple of things I ordered for you in case you are curious as to when I will ship. We shall see victim, we shall see. Muahhaaahaaaaaa!!!!


 You're welcome. Don't worry, I'm patient.


Ooops, long weekend's over. Time to begin the week


----------



## Ghouliet

Love the kitty, he/she is beautiful.

Maybe I should get it in gear today and find a box.


----------



## sikntwizted

Got off of a 12hr night shift. Waited an hour for the place to open. Went to the Ford dealer to buy a door handle that broke on my 3 year old car. Drove home. Ripped door apart and replaced broken part (stupid chrome covered plastic!). See the mailman. Decide "I'm up past my bedtime anyway." Walk over to the mailbox. Boom. Second teaser! 







Cute cat right! 



Oh! Friggin awesome! The kids are gonna love it!


----------



## screamqueen2012

dear victim, 
hmmmm i want to send you a teaser but, i have your goodies ready now .....should i make you wait or go on and send them? should i look into the future to see if you would be disappointed or not? hmmmmmmmmmmm, maybe one of your departed loved ones could whisper in my ear and guide me to do the right thing....what to do what to do.........anyway, your gifts have raised my spirits making them for you......
lovingly, your secret reaper


----------



## Lady Dy

That killer kitten notebook is friggin awesome!!


----------



## NOWHINING

great, great gifts and teasers. Everyone seems to outdoor their selves every year. I am missing the fun of doing the reaper, but this planned family weekend is either falling apart, changed of plans, or cancelled. At this point, I do not know which. Things kept happening that aren't good and we cannot seems to get any luck at all. I am almost starting to feel overwhelm at this point.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Saki.Girl said:


> here is a little teaser for my dear victim


Ooooooh the gorgeous Haserot Angel!! It's even more stunning in person than in the pictures, maybe I'm your victim?!?!?  



moonwitchkitty said:


> *I got some more goodies in the mail last week  Absolutely wonderful thank you my reaper!!*
> 
> View attachment 211796
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211798


I LOVE these!!! I just might have to make some for myself! 

Awesome teasers and reaps by everyone so far!! This is always so exciting  I have a few things purchased for my victim but will start conjuring and crafting some things up this week. I have so many ideas and such a little amount of time!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am loving all of the reapings and teasers! I can't wait to log back in later tonight and see what everyone got today! I've done some more shopping for my victim and even ordered them something online! so fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha! I saw the first picture of the kitten notebook and I was like, "Why would they send a cute kitten notebook?" (Though I do love kitties, so I'd be okay with it, lol.) 
...then I saw the next pic of the "Killer Kitten" morph and started to laugh...so THAT'S why they sent it, lol.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

haha Witchykitty I thought the same thing! I was like aw that's cute, then saw it transformed and couldn't stop laughing haha


----------



## Ghouliet

Great teasers. The morphed kitty got me too. It is awesome.


----------



## badgirl

Don't worry my victim, preparations are underway and I should be shipping out the end of the week!


----------



## Saki.Girl

badgirl said:


> Don't worry my victim, preparations are underway and I should be shipping out the end of the week!
> View attachment 212228


oh love this


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Nice ornament badgirl!!! My mailman will be going around soon, maybe I'll get a teaser, fingers crossed


----------



## hallorenescene

xpired, you could be my reaper. I'm patiently waiting.
sik, nice reap. especially the morphing notebook. pretty kitty. lol.
badgirl, that is a cute jack ornament


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

badgirl said:


> Don't worry my victim, preparations are underway and I should be shipping out the end of the week!
> View attachment 212228


Awesome ornament!


----------



## sumrtym

Every year I swear I'm going to find time to make my reaper gifts, and every year I'm soooo busy trying to arrange an all day event in September for over 50 people (prizes, food, etc) that once again, I don't have the time. Dear victim, I hope you're ok with my purchased items for you instead.


----------



## Paint It Black

sumrtym said:


> Every year I swear I'm going to find time to make my reaper gifts, and every year I'm soooo busy trying to arrange an all day event in September for over 50 people (prizes, food, etc) that once again, I don't have the time. Dear victim, I hope you're ok with my purchased items for you instead.


Well, we know you have great taste, so no worries!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Paint It Black said:


> Well, we know you have great taste, so no worries!


I agree! I have been reaped by sumrtym before...loved my gifts!


----------



## dawnski

Well bravo, bravo, secret reaper. You have outdone yourself. Squealed with delight at the big Twilight Zone package that came in the mail today. Had to force myself to wait for my son to come home from school so we could enjoy this package together. We opened the top. He wanted to read the letter first. A wonderful dispatch telling the story Miss Opal Brooks, a young socialite who disappeared at the hotel on her engagement night, choked by her pearl necklace. Now simply another ghost story told at the hotel. Then the big reveal--Miss Opal in all her flapper glory! And the bigger reveal of my secret reaper, PumpkinPrincess. This was super fun. I can't wait to tell our guests Opal's story.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bravo indeed!! So well done, PumpkinPrincess. The teasers and gift were so perfect for dawnski this year. The back-stories were a thoughtful addition to each package.


----------



## Ghouliet

Paint It Black said:


> Well, we know you have great taste, so no worries!


Well if you have me, there is plenty on my list that is store bought that I can use at my annual Halloween Party.


----------



## Ghouliet

Pumpkin Princess you did an amazing job reaping this year!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Thanks! It was so much fun to create the story with my daughters! Glad you like Opal! None of Opal's finery is permanent, so she can always be in the latest fashion for next year's theme.

Happy Halloween, Dawnski!


----------



## hallorenescene

I like purchased gifts. so you're good.
dawnski, what a great gift. opal is lovely in all her finery.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Wooo I have been teased! 

I would start by showing you the envelope, but you all don't need to see my address here! It was beautifully done with a raven and great font. on the back was this great Poe quote;


It was a fantastic raven ornament and the perfect secret reaper card. The inside to which read;

...but the cat just got my tongue! (Read the front and it will make sense!)





It is so my style, thank you so much!

(It is also my style to reverse stalk and try to figure it out! )


----------



## kittyvibe

While going through the mail just now I saw a hand addressed envelope to me. Freshly delivered pizza in one hand I was thinking to myself, " who do I know would send me something? Grandma? " Then I noticed no return address and go suspicious, perhaps a solicitor or sales gimmick? 

Still with pizza in hand, I open the envelope and little orange things fall out and they look bloody. Now Im surprised, scarf down the last bite of pizza and finish opening the letter. I laughed out loud and couldnt believe it, I got a teaser. I am still surprised I got it, this is my first secret reaper, so it looks like my Reaper Knows me well. I love the teaser! thank you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow those are some great teassers everyone is getting


----------



## terri73

I am beyond excited about my reaping!! I wish I had taken pics of every little wrapped package in the box. It was amazing!! Everything was so thoughtfully done. And oh my goodness the awesome things inside!! I think there was something for everything I mentioned in my likes. It was amazing. I opened it at my parents house and they kept saying how everything just looked like I would have picked it out myself. 

I will post pics tomorrow. I have company over now with a small kiddo and I don't want little paws all over my stuff. Lol. 

Thank you secret reaper!! WITCHYKITTY you are the best!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Got another gift from my reaper....whats this? my return envelope says california!!! last time it was pennysylvania (or was it TRANSYLVANIA>>>muahahaha) Ok now Im super confused...But love my gift and note:thanks to my crafty reaper...you are so sneaky, thanks for the glitterless envelope too...


----------



## CornStalkers

So many cool things!!!! I'm excited


----------



## WitchyKitty

terri73 said:


> I am beyond excited about my reaping!! I wish I had taken pics of every little wrapped package in the box. It was amazing!! Everything was so thoughtfully done. And oh my goodness the awesome things inside!! I think there was something for everything I mentioned in my likes. It was amazing. I opened it at my parents house and they kept saying how everything just looked like I would have picked it out myself.
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow. I have company over now with a small kiddo and I don't want little paws all over my stuff. Lol.
> 
> Thank you secret reaper!! WITCHYKITTY you are the best!!!


I am soooo glad you liked everything!!!! I hope it all got to you in one piece! Goodness knows I used enough bubble wrap!  You are so very welcome!


----------



## bethene

So many great teasers!! 
Terri, I can't wait to see what you received!!


----------



## JustWhisper

OMG...where to begin? 

Sikntwizted...love the note and that kitty book made me laugh so hard. I have never seen such a thing. Too cool.
Dawnski, I love your reapings. That flapper is so amazing. The box is all that. And the back story is the bag of chips.
Br1m, the envelope sounds cool. I love the Poe-etry. LOL. And the ornament is way awesome. Great tease. 
Kittyvibe, you have a reaper with good imagination. I love the teaser.
Matrix, a crafty reaper indeed. What a beautifully done letter. And the sword is gorgeous. 

I believe this is the most teasers I have ever seen. I recall about 4 yrs ago when teaser letters just started getting more common. Now it seems teaser gifts are the norm.


----------



## hallorenescene

brim, that is your style. what a nice gift.
kittyvibe, my advise is, admit one so I can live. lol. cool teaser.
matrix mom, I'd say your reaper has you right on.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Kittyvibe your teaser made me laugh out loud, love the last part!
PumpkinPrincess that was a great gift. I have really enjoyed reading about the backstories you have included with your items for dawnski.
badgirl that is a very cute Jack ornament!
Matrixmom I love the letter enclosed with your teasers, very creative.
Terri73 I can't wait to see pictures of your reap!


----------



## printersdevil

Great, great teasers and Reaps. I love Opal. She is wonderful!!!

I got a teaser card today. I will have to post a photo in the morning. I also received a wonder PIF gift (check out that thread for photos of it!!!!)

I thought I took a photo of the card, but either didn't or deleted as I was adding the other photos and deleting them after posting.

Also I will have photos from my sister Barbara (Babo) to post tomorrow. I will probably be late afternoon though. I have PT early in the morning for several hours and then will go with DH to the doctor.

Barbara came over to eat with us this evening. She was leaving her place right about 5 p.m. which is when her mailman always comes. She said he hollered at her as she was walking to the car and said he had two boxes. He carried them up to the house and so she came on over here and opened when she got home. I told her that she should have brought them with her, but she said one was big.

She called me when she got home and was bubbling with excitement. She has been looking for some pumpkins/JOLs and I kept telling her to wait. Well, today, she received several in the big box, a tablecloth and all kinds of things. She was rattling so fast that I could not take it all in. Suffice it to say she was excited! Photos to come tomorrow. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## EdgarRavenscroft

Oh BR1MSTON3---It's me your Reaper. So glad you liked your teaser gift. Go ahead and reverse stalk. You'll never find out until the bitter end. And then it will be too late! Muhahahaha


----------



## Halloween Scream

For the past two years I've come back from our annual Labor Day trip to the mountains to find a teaser waiting for me! I hope my Reaper wasn't worried that I hadn't received it. It's a beautiful handmade card, I will post pictures tomorrow! I had a blast reading through this thread tonight. Wonderful gifts so far! I can't wait to keep seeing pictures. Now to get to work on my Victim...


----------



## StacyN

I am finally getting my projects finished up for my victim. I felt like I was so far behind. Going to send a little teaser tomorrow...then the big box next week. This is my first SR and it has been so much fun.


----------



## Kelloween

Me...still not started anything...sigh..


----------



## Ghouliet

Kelloween. Don't be hard on yourself, there is still plenty of time to get it together.


----------



## im the goddess

NOWHINING said:


> great, great gifts and teasers. Everyone seems to outdoor their selves every year. I am missing the fun of doing the reaper, but this planned family weekend is either falling apart, changed of plans, or cancelled. At this point, I do not know which. Things kept happening that aren't good and we cannot seems to get any luck at all. I am almost starting to feel overwhelm at this point.


Hang in there nowhining!



sumrtym said:


> Every year I swear I'm going to find time to make my reaper gifts, and every year I'm soooo busy trying to arrange an all day event in September for over 50 people (prizes, food, etc) that once again, I don't have the time. Dear victim, I hope you're ok with my purchased items for you instead.


 store bought is good.



dawnski said:


> Well bravo, bravo, secret reaper. You have outdone yourself. Squealed with delight at the big Twilight Zone package that came in the mail today. Had to force myself to wait for my son to come home from school so we could enjoy this package together. We opened the top. He wanted to read the letter first. A wonderful dispatch telling the story Miss Opal Brooks, a young socialite who disappeared at the hotel on her engagement night, choked by her pearl necklace. Now simply another ghost story told at the hotel. Then the big reveal--Miss Opal in all her flapper glory! And the bigger reveal of my secret reaper, PumpkinPrincess. This was super fun. I can't wait to tell our guests Opal's story.


 Wow, what a great gift. Love the clothes and the story. Well done reaper.



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Wooo I have been teased!
> 
> I would start by showing you the envelope, but you all don't need to see my address here! It was beautifully done with a raven and great font. on the back was this great Poe quote;
> 
> 
> It was a fantastic raven ornament and the perfect secret reaper card. The inside to which read;
> 
> ...but the cat just got my tongue! (Read the front and it will make sense!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so my style, thank you so much!
> 
> (It is also my style to reverse stalk and try to figure it out! )


 Very nice indeed.



kittyvibe said:


> While going through the mail just now I saw a hand addressed envelope to me. Freshly delivered pizza in one hand I was thinking to myself, " who do I know would send me something? Grandma? " Then I noticed no return address and go suspicious, perhaps a solicitor or sales gimmick?
> 
> Still with pizza in hand, I open the envelope and little orange things fall out and they look bloody. Now Im surprised, scarf down the last bite of pizza and finish opening the letter. I laughed out loud and couldnt believe it, I got a teaser. I am still surprised I got it, this is my first secret reaper, so it looks like my Reaper Knows me well. I love the teaser! thank you!
> 
> View attachment 212304


 Cool teaser.



matrixmom said:


> Got another gift from my reaper....whats this? my return envelope says california!!! last time it was pennysylvania (or was it TRANSYLVANIA>>>muahahaha) Ok now Im super confused...But love my gift and note:thanks to my crafty reaper...you are so sneaky, thanks for the glitterless envelope too...
> 
> View attachment 212326


 Your reaper is a travelin' man. Love the creative letters you have received. Nice dagger too.

It sure is fun seeing everyone's gifts and teasers. I still haven't finished the last few things on my list, but perhaps next week my patient little victim. Time will tell.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm digging for what I need to build my gift right now. wish me luck, or I will have to change my plans. I like my plans dang it


----------



## bethene

good luck Hallo, hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## JustWhisper

I can't wait to see all the new pictures. Great new teasers. this is so much fun.


----------



## printersdevil

Here are the pictures of the wonderful Reap from Just Whisper to my sister Barbara. Wow, what a fantastic box of goodies.






































She sent so many wonderful things and Barb is absolutely giddy about it all. There was a beautiful lace tablecloth that can be used for décor and throughout the year for so many things. The glitter JOL is adorable with the lights all around the inside. The other JOL matches several that I just gave her. She is so excited and already has them on the porch. The wooden owl is adorable. Our mom loved owls and she named it Modell after mom!

She received a LONG strand of orange lights, a red chalice to drink from and some labels for potions. My favorite is the wooden chest that Just Whisper painted and decorated complete with an adorable ghost popping out of a drawer! So cute.

I also love the tea light lantern. There was so much in this box. I hope I didn't forget to mention something. Thank you Just Whisper. This was awesome. A huge thank you from me and another from my sister. You rock!

I had to come back and edit again. There was also a white drip candle!


----------



## printersdevil

Okay now on to the second box for Barbara yesterday. This one was from Frogkid11 and it was also filled to the brim with wonderful things. Here are the photos:











































The two black pillows with Spooky in sparkly letters are wonderful. There are also two wonderful pumpkins that are so elegant looking. One is black and the other orange and black.

In addition there are two tall stands one with a crow or raven and the other a black cat. So wonderful. The these are on the shelf around her big screen tv already. The pillows and stuffed pumpkins are so elegant looking. I have never seen these before. Love them.

Thank you so much frogkid for the wonderful box of goodies. Barbara said that she has to get moving to rearrange things to have room for all the new goodies. A huge thank you from me and my sister for a wonderful and thoughtful box of items!

I tried to upload these earlier today and they did not load. I am not sure what happened. So trying again.


----------



## Paint It Black

Printer, the photos of the gifts from frogkid aren't showing up. They also sound amazing, so I really want to see.


----------



## JustWhisper

Printers devil, I am sad to see that it looks like the big ghost came loose from the drawer. I had it glued on to the PVC pipe with the heavy duty industrial glue but if the box was dropped it may have popped off. You can probably glue it right back on. I'm so glad that Barbara was excited with the box and likes everything in it. I had so much fun packing it up for her.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Any new photos???


----------



## Lady Dy

Come on folks, if you got it, flaunt it! Show us some photos!


----------



## printersdevil

I just added the photos from frogkid to Barbara that did not post earlier. So back up a page and enjoy the pretties!


----------



## PMTT

These are all so awesome! You guys are all so creative!! Love it!


----------



## Lady Dy

I saw those, and they are wonderful....but my computer shows that was at like noon, and it's nearly 7 hours later!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Comming soon to a Victim near you


----------



## Lady Dy

HA! That's a great photo!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the Reaper photo. 

Lady Dy, I went back to the original post and edited it to add the photos from frogkid. For some reason it only had the links. I was in a hurry trying to get to a doctor's appt. The ones in the post from Just Whisper posted. I think when you edit a post it shows the original time.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, those are nice gifts from jw. I like the ghost in a chest best too.
and the spooky, spooky pillows and pumpkins are very elaborate looking. frog kid, you have great taste
moonwitchkitty, I love that reaper post. a good one


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> printer, those are nice gifts from jw. I like the ghost in a chest best too.
> and the spooky, spooky pillows and pumpkins are very elaborate looking. frog kid, you have great taste


Thanks hallo. I thought I would go for a black and orange theme for Barbara and tie everything together. I wasn't sure if she would like those items but thought the elegance would just enhance her new decor for Halloween. I'm glad she likes them.


----------



## IshWitch

We've been gone to the drum corps championships and got home yesterday evening. Barely able to drag ourselves and luggage in to the house. I probably would've slept until noon if I didn't have to babysit! My butt is still kicked now that the little "monsurs" have gone home. LoL! Around 3 hubby wandered out to the mailbox and came in all excited holding the most amazing tease of a gift! I couldn't get a good pic of it today with the toddlers here so am going to have to tomorrow. Can't wait to show it off! It was so cute when our 3y/o grandson saw how excited we were that he wanted to hold it and said "I so 'cited!" I instantly wanted the pic with him, heehee, but kids and animals! They steal the show as they say, and I could only get a good pic of him or of The Thing LoL! And not of them both. Rats!!!


----------



## bethene

love what your sister got from JW and frogkid11 !! a wonderful array of goodies from JW!!!! I love the lacy pumpkins from FrogKid,,, right up my alley!! 

some more gifts floating around the country!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

We're loving all these gifts. 


Dear victim, I am sending a teaser your way tomorrow....muahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, your grandson I bet was adorable when he said he was so cited. I love kids.


----------



## printersdevil

Aww, what a cute story, IshWitch. Can't wait to see the photos, just wish you would have gotten one of him!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

The deadline is fast approaching! I can't wait to see more. I just need a few last minute things, & I'll be ready to ship. I'm really enjoying all the creativity so far!


----------



## im the goddess

Frogkidd, I love the spooky pillows too.


----------



## IshWitch

*IshWitch's pix*

Can you imagine the looks on all the postal workers faces as this came through their areas?!? Priceless! 
I love it my SR! Everyone here has gotten a big kick out of this spaceship! Can't wait to use it in our haunt. Hubby thinks it should go on the food table at our party. I agree! 
Thank you thank you thank you SR!


----------



## IshWitch

OK, hope third time is the charm, never sent pix from my tab before but is same program as my cell, don't know why it's giving me so much grief


----------



## Ophelia

*That's great! It was actually shipped like that?*


----------



## Paint It Black

Ishwish, that spaceship is so creative and cool. And it shipped just like that? Very fun and 'citing!!!


----------



## Hilda

That spaceship is fantastic! This really is 'citing'!!!!


----------



## LairMistress

So, in light of my not working next week (or only working 8 hours or less that week)...I may not get a teaser sent out, since I'll be rationing a little more than expected.

I am sending a box to Babo too, Printer's Devil--but it will go out later than the SR box. If I get to work next week, I'll get paid that Friday. If not, then I'll be waiting another two weeks. She will definitely get something from me though. I have at least four things so far, and they don't suit my victim's likes.


----------



## JustWhisper

Wow, I cannot believe they did not crash the spaceship (or steal it). That is way cool looking.


----------



## im the goddess

Cool spaceship.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

the little aliens are so cute!!! I can't believe it was shipped like that!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The spaceship being sent through the mail like that is hilarious! I can only imagine what the postal workers thought...I'm sure it made their days, lol.


----------



## JustWhisper

In regard to that spaceship...Is the cover glass? Weren't you worried about them breaking any of it? Didn't it ruin the cover having postal stickers all over it? And out of curiosity, why didn't you put it in a box? Just so many questions.


----------



## Saki.Girl

JustWhisper said:


> In regard to that spaceship...Is the cover glass? Weren't you worried about them breaking any of it? Didn't it ruin the cover having postal stickers all over it? And out of curiosity, why didn't you put it in a box? Just so many questions.


I was wondering those same things LOL , I send glass all the time in reaper gifts but man do I bubble wrap and box them good I would be afraid it would brake LOL


----------



## Bethany

I think that is the most awesome teaser EVER!! LOL


----------



## IshWitch

Do you see 3 pics? I'm only getting 2 on my laptop, missing the top with the aliens, this is the bottom.
:/


IshWitch said:


> OK, hope third time is the charm, never sent pix from my tab before but is same program as my cell, don't know why it's giving me so much grief


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I came home to this awesome teaser card  Thanks for making my day, Reaper--I can't wait to see the fun you are creating just for ME! Hmmm...postmarked from NY...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oooh love the card  cant wait to get to see the pictures


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm giggling with delight because I received a teaser from my Secret Reaper today! The first time I've ever been teased! 

My package included a letter describing reports of missing people who had encounters with a mysterious plant. My theme is MONSTERS this year and I my character is a mad scientist who has found a portal to the monster world and is collecting and studying monsters with unfortunate results. 











Also included was a bag of carnivorous plant food. My SR has captured a specimen and has forwarded some seeds that will hopeful curb some of it's cravings!










Two packets of red hot candies were included in the pouch! (I love these! It will be difficult to not sneak a couple)











THANK YOU, SECRET REAPER! You perfectly tied this teaser to my theme! I can't wait to show my kids and husband when they get home!


----------



## im the goddess

Very cool letter and redhots. I like those too. Some of you are so creative.


----------



## IshWitch

Wow, can I relate! I work for Hospice, so I work when called. That means 5 days a week to no days a week. Luckily I get paid every week but being gone for 7 days leaves me with no paycheck this Friday and a 2 day paycheck next week. Keeping my fingers crossed that I grab a 5 day next week (have 3 days sched already) because that would be such a fantastic help!



JustWhisper said:


> Wow, I cannot believe they did not crash the spaceship (or steal it). That is way cool looking.


----------



## IshWitch

Hmmm...who can it be that can answer these questions??? 
The bowl that made the cover is Lucite. One of the postal stickers covers part of a word, but it is on the bottom so I'm not going to worry about it, it will just be a reminder of my SR. 



JustWhisper said:


> In regard to that spaceship...Is the cover glass? Weren't you worried about them breaking any of it? Didn't it ruin the cover having postal stickers all over it? And out of curiosity, why didn't you put it in a box? Just so many questions.


----------



## printersdevil

Pumpkinprincess, that is an awesome teaser. Your SR is very good! Please watch out for that creature/plant. We don't want you to go missing!


----------



## Combatdre

Awesome gifts!! As far as my victim... Here's a preview muahaha...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Combatdre said:


> Awesome gifts!! As far as my victim... Here's a preview muahaha...
> View attachment 212814


Love him!!!


----------



## texaslucky

You guys are so awesome. More work tonight on Vics things.


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, I don't know who your reaper is, but that is an extraordinary gift. 
and they shipped it that way because it saved money, and because you can.
absyn, cute card. I love Halloween cards.
pumpkin princess, that is a clever reap. and red hots, I havem't had those for years. yummy
combat, whoever gets that is very lucky. unless I get it, and then it is I who is lucky.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

What great teasers, You are all so creative! 
And speaking of creative, combatdre I love your sculptures, and I'm sure your victim will love it too.


----------



## printersdevil

Combatdre, those are wonderful!


----------



## Kelloween

I got a teaser today! Thank you Indiana reaper!!


----------



## sumrtym

Combatdre said:


> Awesome gifts!! As far as my victim... Here's a preview muahaha...
> View attachment 212814


<crosses fingers>

I LOVE that!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, I love those socks.


----------



## a_granger

Great work Combat


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Combatdre, did you make that? Its so original! Very cool!


----------



## bethene

Wow, the creativity this year is off the charts, every year you guys get better and better!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Ok my little victim ...your final box is on its way......


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Where do you get the patterned burlap combatdre?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Combatdre said:


> Awesome gifts!! As far as my victim... Here's a preview muahaha...
> View attachment 212814


Fantastic work as always LOVE IT and very lucky victim


----------



## im the goddess

Wow, I love the newest teasers.


----------



## Ghouliet

wow.
A spaceship. I would never have thought of something that clever.

These teasers have been so creative. Combatdre, there is such detail on that pumpkin head it is amazing.

Nice cards and notes too. A lot of thought went into these teases. 

Kelloween, very cute socks.

Like I said earlier WOW on everything.


----------



## DieselFreak

Here a tease, there a tease, everywhere a tease tease....







Almost done Dear Victim!


----------



## Araniella

I was teased by my Reaper! Came home from a few 'extra' days at the beach to find a really cute card, with a little something from my list! Thank you Reaper! I love teasers! (And sadly---as a side note to my vicitm. I cannot send your teaser. It's ready to go, but I fear that doing so would reveal waaaay too much right now... I will just include it with the rest.)


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

(banging hands on table) More pics, More pics, more pics, more pics!!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

I was reaped!!!! 

I was so excited!! This is perfect for my theme!! 
I received a letter with the backstory of Anna a poor little girl who was sent to my Asylum for care after her Mother and Brother were murdered. The nurses gave her a ]doll that was dressed as a nurse to help her. And the only known photo of her and mom & brother.... 
AWESOMENESS!!!! 
I love, love this. Thank you secret reaper!!!


----------



## bethene

What a wonderful doll and story! Your reaper did fabulous!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The doll looks great!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Wow, ofmymeds, that is awesome!


----------



## offmymeds

I love it!


----------



## Hilda

Offmymeds ~ That is WONDERFUL!


----------



## killerhaunts

Dear Victim,

I have not sent out your reaping yet. I hope you don't mind. The current piece I am working on is sticky and messy will take a while to dry 

No teaser pics as i know you are stalking me 

Have patience .... just a little longer.....


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, Your reaper is so imaginative and aligned with your theme. So cool.


----------



## nhh

Finally - I've got teaser pictures to post. So far, completely LOVE it!!! 

I received this card, key chain and bunches of cemetery photos.

















Then I received this awesome note, book, book mark and more cemetery photos.

















Thank you so much SR!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Kelloween, I also love the socks. So witchy looking!


----------



## printersdevil

Great teasers and Reap. That doll and story for your Asylum is fantastic. I love it!!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Hey, I've got that book!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

nhh said:


> Finally - I've got teaser pictures to post. So far, completely LOVE it!!!
> 
> I received this card, key chain and bunches of cemetery photos.
> 
> View attachment 212907
> 
> 
> View attachment 212908
> 
> 
> Then I received this awesome note, book, book mark and more cemetery photos.
> 
> View attachment 212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 212910
> 
> 
> Thank you so much SR!!!


I have that book love it


----------



## 2014 Secret Reaper

offmymeds said:


> I was reaped!!!!
> 
> I was so excited!! This is perfect for my theme!!
> I received a letter with the backstory of Anna a poor little girl who was sent to my Asylum for care after her Mother and Brother were murdered. The nurses gave her a ]doll that was dressed as a nurse to help her. And the only known photo of her and mom & brother....
> AWESOMENESS!!!!
> I love, love this. Thank you secret reaper!!!


Dear OMM, I am so glad you loved the little box; however, that is not your official reaping - that is just your teaser of more delightfully horrific things to come! MWWWUUUUAAAHHHHAAAAA


----------



## Ghouliet

Off my Meds, What a great reap for you, it fits right in your insane asylum theme. Very well done on the part of your reaper.

That carved tree is really amazing. I really like it. That would make a great headstone design.

Nhh, Love the cemetery theme. I have often thought a neat present would be to go around to old cemeteries and take pictures of interesting headstones that could me copied. It would be like an idea book for those of us who make headstones.


----------



## offmymeds

2014 Secret Reaper said:


> Dear OMM, I am so glad you loved the little box; however, that is not your official reaping - that is just your teaser of more delightfully horrific things to come! MWWWUUUUAAAHHHHAAAAA


Holy [email protected]!!!! You're killing me!! hahaa..........I was so excited about the doll, now I'm really EXCITED!!! 

Thank you secret reaper


----------



## Halloween Scream

I said I was going to post these earlier this week, but you know, life got in the way. Anyways, here is my AMAZING card teaser from my reaper. It's so creative how the inside pulls out!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Why are my pictures huge and one of them sideways?! That's a new one.


----------



## printersdevil

Ooops, I just realized that I also forgot to post my card! Sorry Reaper. It was such a boost to me this week. I was busy trying to post photos of the wonderful things my sister has received and never got back to posting my card. Here it is















Thank you so much!


----------



## amyml

I got another teaser from my reaper! This time it was a "warning" with a pretty little raven adorned tray. 









Thank you reaper! I'm so excited!


----------



## Kyriotes

I got a teaser!


----------



## Spookerstar

There have been some great teasers this year. I love this new trend! Now to mail mine tormorrow


----------



## im the goddess

Great cards everyone.


----------



## im the goddess

offmymeds said:


> I was reaped!!!!
> 
> I was so excited!! This is perfect for my theme!!
> I received a letter with the backstory of Anna a poor little girl who was sent to my Asylum for care after her Mother and Brother were murdered. The nurses gave her a ]doll that was dressed as a nurse to help her. And the only known photo of her and mom & brother....
> AWESOMENESS!!!!
> I love, love this. Thank you secret reaper!!!
> 
> View attachment 212899
> 
> View attachment 212898
> View attachment 212900
> View attachment 212901


 This is fantastic, and you still have more to come.


----------



## JustWhisper

All the reaps and teasers are impressive. the cards and accompanying letters so cute. too many gifts to be specific at this point but how exciting to see so much talent and thoughtfulness. All you reapers have done well and I foresee many more great gifts to follow.

I myself will be sitting by my mailbox tomorrow at mail time anxiously awaiting my package. I have a feeling it will be my lucky day. I mean, tomorrow should be good for something, right? otherwise I will just be sitting and waiting for junk mail and bills. And it's not like my mailman is good looking. So I can't even look forward to that. 

I know someone who will be getting a scary box tomorrow. Everyone in the lower half of the US go sit by the mailbox tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awwww...I'm in the upper half...


----------



## bethene

Me too!! Witchykitty!


----------



## LadySherry

Yeppers my reaper is thinking of me.
I so needed this today. Perfect time reaper. Thank you.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool teasers everyone


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Holy BatMan Kriotes! I think your signature is the BIGGEST I've ever seen. I thought it was a reaper picture.  *


----------



## Kyriotes

That should be a bit more modest. >_>


----------



## sikntwizted

JustWhisper said:


> Everyone in the lower half of the US go sit by the mailbox tomorrow.


I'm in the lower half!


----------



## Kelloween

JustWhisper said:


> All the reaps and teasers are impressive. the cards and accompanying letters so cute. too many gifts to be specific at this point but how exciting to see so much talent and thoughtfulness. All you reapers have done well and I foresee many more great gifts to follow.
> 
> I myself will be sitting by my mailbox tomorrow at mail time anxiously awaiting my package. I have a feeling it will be my lucky day. I mean, tomorrow should be good for something, right? otherwise I will just be sitting and waiting for junk mail and bills. And it's not like my mailman is good looking. So I can't even look forward to that.
> 
> I know someone who will be getting a scary box tomorrow. Everyone in the lower half of the US go sit by the mailbox tomorrow.


me! me!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I've been a very naughty victim. I've received two teaser cards from my wonderful Reaper and haven't posted the pics yet. I'll have them up in the next couple of days... promise!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Shipping mine off today finally


----------



## Kelloween

omg, I have 11 days and have not started a thing!


----------



## Ghouliet

Ohhh...Just Whisper, I live in the lower half of the United States is your reaper gift coming to be????


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> omg, I have 11 days and have not started a thing!


No problem. Send a doll to me today and all is forgiven.


----------



## Kelloween

Hilda said:


> No problem. Send a doll to me today and all is forgiven.


where have YOU been?


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween said:


> omg, I have 11 days and have not started a thing!


OK, Kelloween, I am beginning to think you are just trying to throw us all off track of what you have really been doing...


----------



## Kelloween

Paint It Black said:


> OK, Kelloween, I am beginning to think you are just trying to throw us all off track of what you have really been doing...


no seriously..not a thing , I have no wood to paint on (thats why nothing on etsy but 2 dolls!), been sick, to hot here and not even into Halloween because of my stuff being ruined..guess I need to go to town soon...


----------



## Terra

I'm back to tease my victim. What a delicious and devious theme you picked. You've forced me to try a completely new tombstone technique and LOVE it. Wanna see???











Annnd I got my first ever tease. What a mystery to solve because there was a clue on the back -just initials. I won't share them here because I want to see if I can figure it out myself. But, here's a picture of the awesome homemade card:


----------



## JustWhisper

sikntwizted said:


> I'm in the lower half!


Then you are an eligible victim



Kelloween said:


> me! me!


If you live in the lower half then you are also an eligible victim



Ghouliet said:


> Ohhh...Just Whisper, I live in the lower half of the United States is your reaper gift coming to be????


It could be a possiblity 

Since I know not where any of you 3 live it is hard to say for sure. But just to be on the safe side check for a box today. I told the postal carrier to leave it if you are not home. So no worries if you are out for the day. Unless you live in "THAT neighborhood" (no offense meant) and then you may want to leave a note for the mailman. LOL So let's narrow this a bit. It is between New Mexico and the east coast, and south of and including OK, AR, TN, and NC. But you will probably receive the pkg before you read this. haha


OMG Terra that is sooooo cute. I love homemade cards. They are so original. 

That tombstone technique looks like it is going to be an awesome tombstone. GEESH what am I thinking? If you made it you KNOW it will be amazing. The one you made for me (Blackbeard) is still my favorite. Even if I don't have a pirate scene it still gets put in there somewhere.


----------



## JustWhisper

WOW, that was fast. If you do not have a package on your doorstep right now you are not my victim.


----------



## creeperguardian

victim you package should be shipped today. as i had my parents do it while i was busy with school. all ill say is you live south of me


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> I'm back to tease my victim. What a delicious and devious theme you picked. You've forced me to try a completely new tombstone technique and LOVE it. Wanna see???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd I got my first ever tease. What a mystery to solve because there was a clue on the back -just initials. I won't share them here because I want to see if I can figure it out myself. But, here's a picture of the awesome homemade card:


i wonder what the theme is. hehe


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!! 
A Huge Thank you to Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet 




























More to come *


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Cool wreath!!! the skull on the container is cute!!! the salt and pepper shakers are adorable


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you again so much I just loved EVERYTHING !!!


----------



## The Walking Dead

Great reap! The pictures are cool.


----------



## im the goddess

that's okay Kelloween, I'm patiently waiting, and will take any of your beautiful paintings.


Kelloween said:


> omg, I have 11 days and have not started a thing!





JustWhisper said:


> WOW, that was fast. If you do not have a package on your doorstep right now you are not my victim.


 runs to door to check. Darn, not me.



moonwitchkitty said:


> *I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!
> A Huge Thank you to Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet
> View attachment 213119
> 
> View attachment 213120
> 
> View attachment 213121
> 
> View attachment 213122
> 
> More to come *


I love the day of the dead bucket and the wreath. I can't wait to see more. OMG! that quilt is to die for. Great job ghouliet and little ghouliet!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

YAY! It came!  Will have to call Ghouliet so she can share in the excitement!


----------



## im the goddess

Oh VICTIM, come out and play,
I haven't seen you post at all today!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*


Lil Ghouliette said:



YAY! It came!  Will have to call Ghouliet so she can share in the excitement!

Click to expand...

Thank you guys so much this is just awesome.. A lot of time and effort was put into my goodies and i'm just speechless.. Thank you*


----------



## kloey74

I've been teased!















I love that picture and now must make a frame for it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WOW moon that is a fantstic reap wow love it and the blanket is so cool great job Lil Ghouliette & Ghouliet


----------



## im the goddess

Kloey, I love that killhouettes. Kloey's reaper, I think I can.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am so glad you like everything Moonwithchkitty. I know it looks like a lot but I do a lot of goodwill shopping, I also use my American Express points to buy stuff and some stuff like the Mr. & Mrs and I am up to no good I found on the Internet and tweaked to add the Mr. and Mrs part. 

http://www.persialou.com/p/halloween-projects.html

Williams and Sonoma is selling a similar wreath this year and I just copied it using a goodwill wreath I painted black and added the moss and a dollar store crow. I made one for Lil Ghouliette too so she could hang it at her office this year. 

We had so much fun being your reaper, had I also known you were a quilter I would have been nervous sending you a quilt. I am glad I did not know. lol


----------



## Ghouliet

Cool silhouette Kloey!


----------



## Ghouliet

Terra said:


> I'm back to tease my victim. What a delicious and devious theme you picked. You've forced me to try a completely new tombstone technique and LOVE it. Wanna see???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd I got my first ever tease. What a mystery to solve because there was a clue on the back -just initials. I won't share them here because I want to see if I can figure it out myself. But, here's a picture of the awesome homemade card:


Can't wait to see the headstone you are making and discovering what this new technique is. Still hoping some year I am lucky enough to get you as our reaper.


----------



## printersdevil

Just Whisper, I live between New Mexico and the east coast, and south of and including OK, AR, TN, and NC. I also am not home at the moment, so maybe it is on my porch waiting for me!!!!!

CreeperGuardian, I live south of you---well sort of but not directly! Maybe it is for me!!!

I need to get myself home and will the mail man to visit me today!!!! My crystal ball does not seem to be working!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Moonwitchkitty, that is a fantastic Reap!!!! Love all the bride and groom things and the quilt is awesome!

Great job Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette.


----------



## kloey74

Since I was going to a store right next to Michael's, I had noooooo choice but to find something to put together for my cool picture. LOL!!! I wish the little jeweled spider showed up better in the picture. I can't wait to hang it up with the rest of my Halloween art. 

Thank you again Reaper!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Perusing pictures and trying to remember where I put that darn cut-off wheel for my dremel


----------



## a_granger

kloey74 said:


> Since I was going to a store right next to Michael's, I had noooooo choice but to find something to put together for my cool picture. LOL!!! I wish the little jeweled spider showed up better in the picture. I can't wait to hang it up with the rest of my Halloween art.
> 
> Thank you again Reaper!!!
> View attachment 213156


. Kloey, that frame is perfect for your killouette! What a great reaper gift.


----------



## a_granger

Moon...Wow gouhliet and little gouliet were super reapers great gifts!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Reaped! I've been reaped... Pics up shortly... just need to resize them. Thank you Lady Sherry! I love it all!


----------



## bethene

Oh wow, I love the quilt!! And the bride and groom skellys are too cool! What a wonderful reaping!!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Great reap mwk, I like the quilt!
Kloey that frame is perfect.


----------



## Bethany

WOW I take a day off to work on decorate some more & look what I miss!!!

Great teasers everyone!! 

MoonWitchKitty what awsome stuff you got. The bride & groom salt & pepper shakers are adorable!! Everything you got it terrific! Great Job reapers.

Alas, I have not gotten a teaser or a box. But then again I haven't sent my victim's box either. But did I send a teaser? Maybe....


----------



## JustWhisper

Moon, how lucky you are to have received such wonderful gifts. All so adorable or beautiful. That quilt.......what can I say? I am not a quilter but I can just imagine the work that went into making it. Too cool. 

Kloey, What a very beautiful teaser. The frame is perfect.

I can't wait for my victim to come on and tell me they got the package. I hate waiting. Like now I am also waiting for the UPS guy to get here. The mail man already came, as did the FedEx guy. I have to rely on UPS to make my day. I just know in my heart I am getting reaped today. If I wish it hard enough it will come true. Right?


----------



## doto

Terra said:


> I'm back to tease my victim. What a delicious and devious theme you picked. You've forced me to try a completely new tombstone technique and LOVE it. Wanna see???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnd I got my first ever tease. What a mystery to solve because there was a clue on the back -just initials. I won't share them here because I want to see if I can figure it out myself. But, here's a picture of the awesome homemade card:





adjective: devious
1. showing a skillful use of underhanded tactics to achieve goals.

"he's as devious as a politician needs to be"

synonyms:

underhanded, deceitful, dishonest, dishonorable, unethical, unprincipled, immoral, unscrupulous, fraudulent, dubious, unfair, treacherous, duplicitous; More

crafty, cunning, calculating, artful, conniving, scheming, sly, wily; 

sneaky, furtive, secret, clandestine, surreptitious, covert, snide; 

informalcrooked, shady, dirty, lowdown 

"the devious ways in which they bent the rules" 


2. (of a route or journey) longer and less direct than the most straightforward way.

"they arrived at the town by a devious route"


synonyms:

circuitous, roundabout, indirect, meandering, winding, tortuous 


"a devious route around the coast" 

Hmmm focusing on exotic and devious...if Terra is going International this year I have a Demons Underworld and Cemetery. This would be beneficial since I have to replace three tombstones that were wind damaged last year.


----------



## sikntwizted

JustWhisper said:


> WOW, that was fast. If you do not have a package on your doorstep right now you are not my victim.


Yes I do! I've been reaped and it feels so good! Unfortunately I have to work tonight, but pics will follow in the morning! I also like the teaser that I had in the mail right before. You rock JustWhisper!


----------



## Windborn

Got a teaser today! So exciting!!









And I am almost ready to send my box out to my victim. Since I won't be able to do the second reap due to an upcoming surgery I am stuffing this one full!


----------



## JustWhisper

Great to know you got it Sik. Too bad you figured out who I was. I will have to do better next year. I knew I should have mailed that teaser package from somewhere else. But I was running short on time. I just missed sending it to GA with my daughter to mail. LOL. I was also afraid at the rate the mail was running you would get the package before the MN teaser. It had a lot farther to go than your reaper package. Darn holiday weekend. Looking forward to seeing if you can use everything.

windborn, that is a really cute teaser.

I are sad.  I thought today would be my lucky day. Darn stupid horoscopes. LOL Since I am pretty sure the UPS truck already came I will go back in the house and wait. And wait. Who knows when my precious package will arrive? Maybe the flying monkeys took it. OMG then what will I do? Is it possible the UPS driver is a closet hauntaholic and secretly stole away with my box of goodies? What if my neighbors are jealous because my yard is better decorated than theirs and took the box? Oh my. So many possibilities. I shall not be able to sleep tonight worrying about the fate of my treasures.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I come back from out of town visiting my mother in law today and find many reaps/teases have happened! Everyone is getting such cool stuff! I love all the little fun cards, the picture/silhouette and MWK, your reap was fantastic! Love the quilt, the skull pan, the salt and pepper shakers...Great job everyone! I cannot wait to see more!


----------



## im the goddess

Secret hauntaholic........too funny.


----------



## printersdevil

I sat patiently---well not so patiently at home HOPING for a Reaper gift. Finally just before 5 I went over to my sisters. Not long after getting there the doorbell rang and she received a package from imthegoddess! The above is a photo of her with the beautiful centerpiece of a witches hat! You can tell that she loves it. She is getting such a kick out of this!!








Here she is modeling it since she said it was pretty enough to wear! LOL








Finally, here is a close-up of the beautiful craft.

Thank you so much from both me and my sister Barbara. imthegoddess, this is so unique and beautiful!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I really do love that hat!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Such good reaps and teasers! Awesome job everyone! And such creativity!


----------



## im the goddess

I laughed out loud when I saw the photo of her trying it on. I'm glad she likes it.


----------



## bethene

oh, what a beautiful hat!! it is gorgeous, imthegoddess!! I am happy Barb is getting so many wonderful gifts! you reapers rock!!!!

I have a package to mail her, but I have a local store I want to get to first to see if there is anything else I want to add to it!! It is small,, but I hope she likes it!


----------



## screamqueen2012

what a wonderful centerpiece, your sister is so cute and you are a doll!!



printersdevil said:


> View attachment 213249
> 
> I sat patiently---well not so patiently at home HOPING for a Reaper gift. Finally just before 5 I went over to my sisters. Not long after getting there the doorbell rang and she received a package from imthegoddess! The above is a photo of her with the beautiful centerpiece of a witches hat! You can tell that she loves it. She is getting such a kick out of this!!
> 
> View attachment 213250
> 
> Here she is modeling it since she said it was pretty enough to wear! LOL
> 
> View attachment 213251
> 
> Finally, here is a close-up of the beautiful craft.
> 
> Thank you so much from both me and my sister Barbara. imthegoddess, this is so unique and beautiful!


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloween scream, that is a cute card. I think it's very clever too how the tab pulls out.
printer, that is a pretty card. hey, a clue, you're getting crafts. crafts are great. 
amyml, so that's what you get for a tell tale heart. pretty darn nice.
kyriotes, that address looks suspicious to me. lol. cute card that came with it
lady sherry, that is a cute card. are you doing an alice in wonderland them? 
kelloween, sorry to hear you are sick. hope you feel better soon. and what stuff got ruined?
um, terra, that tombstone is quite interesting. I can't imagine what it can look like totally. and cute tease you got there.
moonwitchkitty, nice reap. I love those skull pans, and the kissing couple. and you have an adorable cat. but seriously, you got a quilt! wow! that is a nice quilt.


----------



## printersdevil

Kelloween lost a lot of her props due to some rain damage recently. I think it was a lot of her paper mache.????? She has been really down over losing so much of her bigger stuff! What a bummer. We need to help her out. I wish I knew what she needs to replace. Of course not many of us can do the wonderful type of work that she has but we can help with some things.


----------



## hallorenescene

kloey, that is a cute card. I love they changed the silhouettes to kilhouettes 
oh my gosh kloey, that frame you found for that picture is amazing. the picture and frame go real well together. I so do love them both
windborn, that is a very pretty card
printer, that is a gorgeous hat. I'm the goddess did a wonderful job. your sister looks so cute in that hat. sports it well.


----------



## The Walking Dead

*Oh My G O S H !!!!!!!!!!*

I GOT A TEASER!!!!!! Sorry on the delay I have been doing homework all day because of honors and advance classes at my junior high. This totally made my day better. And the card is AMAZING......






 And inside.....






It is awesome that they added that quote. And the AWESOME picture.....






Thank you reaper, you have made my day. I CAN NOT wait till the package comes.


----------



## The Walking Dead

Oh and I forgot to add.... LET THE REVERSE STALK BEGIN


----------



## LadySherry

hallorenescene said:


> lady sherry, that is a cute card. are you doing an alice in wonderland them?
> 
> My theme is twisted tales which includes 2 scenes from Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## JustWhisper

I love the pictures of Barbara with the centerpiece. That hat is gorgeous. Such great craftsmanship. I am so excited to see so many of us pitching in to help Barbara feel better and have a fun Halloween.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

imthegoddess did an amazing job on the hat!


----------



## hallorenescene

the walking dead, [my favorite show ever] a very cute card you got there.
lady sherry, that sounds like a fun haunt.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 213130
> 
> View attachment 213131
> 
> View attachment 213132
> 
> View attachment 213133
> 
> View attachment 213134
> 
> View attachment 213135


That quilt is SOOOOO Awesome!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Iamthegoddess, lovely hat you made. 

nice teasers & gifts everyone. I've been debating on the 3D Skull pan (small ones), but think I should sell of some of my character cake pans before I buy more. I have some vintage ones & most have the instructions & pictures that go with them. The one I need to list on Ebay immediately is the 1984 ish TMNT one. But doubt that I'll get it listed. Too busy with Halloween stuff..


----------



## sikntwizted

From my little reaper that lives in paradise! 








Yes. She wrapped a cat.


This one!

Here's most of the haul! There's a strobe that makes sounds, The cat, Beakers (awesome), a monkey mask (it's an upgrade to what I look like on a daily basis!), test tubes, changing pic in a real frame, and a few gifts for the kids.



Why didn't I open the rest? Well, they weren't for me!













They're super happy! She also got a cool bear that's dressed as a mummy trick or treater. Not sure what happened to the pic. 



This was awesome! As you can see of course...

Just Whisper, you are awesome!


----------



## sikntwizted

JustWhisper said:


> Great to know you got it Sik. Too bad you figured out who I was.


I'm a good investigator! Had it narrowed down to a few. It's mostly because it went through a big hub (Mobile). You did great! Oh, and as a side note, I'm gonna send all of that packaging and bubblewrap to my victim! Recycling at it's finest!


----------



## bethene

Great reap, Sik, Your kids are adorable!! Love the wrapped cat, ''oh yes I did '' made me laugh! 
Good job, JW!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Sikntwizted, I am *so very happy* you and the kids enjoyed your package. I thought I had sent more items for your witch table. I am sad you can't find the bear pic. It was my favorite thing I sent. That was so much fun to make. As was the little bears for your son. Man are those kids cute. I was tickled he was wearing a monster shirt. 
Great pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JustWhisper

sikntwizted said:


> I'm a good investigator! Had it narrowed down to a few. It's mostly because it went through a big hub (Mobile). You did great! Oh, and as a side note, I'm gonna send all of that packaging and bubblewrap to my victim! Recycling at it's finest![/QUOTE
> 
> The first card was actually mailed in AL. The pkg from here, and the second card from MN. Glad to see you will recycle the packaging.


----------



## Ghouliet

Sik nice job on your reap. The box even looked amazing. I really like the design on the gold frame. And all those things you got would fit beautifully into a lab scene. Believe it or not I used that same cat for years, only to be replaced now with a zombie cat. Nice reap.


----------



## texaslucky

Great photos Sikntwisted. Your kids are so stinking cute! Love the monster shirt. Are those paintings at the start? Love it all. Just whisper this was a great package.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

sikntwizted that is a awesome reap love the box


----------



## Bethany

Great reap!! So many cool things in that box. And the box, a work of art all by itself!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great reap Sikntwizted you did a great job just whisper


----------



## im the goddess

Just Whisper, I love the poisonous swamp moss. Everything is great. Love the cat too. Sikntwizted enjoy your goodies. 

Now I'm off to pick up something else for my victim. I can't stop!!!


----------



## DvlsToy

Oh my oh my.... We were going to box up our victim's box and ship tomorrow... THANKFULLY we did not... We now need a larger box after heading to the flea market today! Fear not however, we shall ship in the next few days or so. Today's find just fills the bill in my opinion of our victims desires, I almost wanna keep it myself!


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, you got a very nice package. I love how it was decked out. and I love the cat too. nice strobe. and your kids are adorable. the little monster looks just like you. good looking family there.


----------



## Saki.Girl

someones monday is going to be great the Reaper is coming


----------



## printersdevil

He is coming! The Secret Reaper is coming! Is he coming to Texas, saki? To see me???????


----------



## kmeyer1313

yes...finally got all my reaping done....now to wrap and pack....

and then I finally get to start on my cards for the card exchange too....

I love it when things finally come together, yknow?


----------



## S_Toast

Dear victim, you are not forgotten. I've sent you a teaser so you know you will be reaped. I will be mailing very close to the deadline so i apologize you have to wait so long. 

Loved getting caught up on this thread. So many great teasers and reaps!


----------



## hallorenescene

so I thought I would post pictures of the teaser my reaper sent my grandchildren. it was the youngest's birthday, so she got to pick first. she chose the Frankie. she hasn't put hers together yet. but the oldest put hers together, and she wouldn't let me help. it is really cute. I will post pictures of the other when it is completed.


----------



## Ghouliet

That is such a cute puzzle. What a good idea to send a teaser to the children.


----------



## im the goddess

That puzzle is adorable.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I, too, LOVE the puzzle! I hope to find one for my grandbrats.  that was pretty nifty.


----------



## sikntwizted

The mummy bear!


----------



## Saki.Girl

OUT FOR DELIVERY whoot dear victim I hope you like everything


----------



## nhh

That puzzle is great. Everything on here is great!!!
I'm working from home today. I'm keeping an eye on my porch. 

It's raining here. Crazy bad for us. We had 5 inches in 4 hours. up to 6 inches now. To put it in perspective, we get 6 to 7 inches annually. It stopped for a bit so the roads will be able to clear and my backyard flooding will recede a bit.

I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I promise I will---even if I don't get yours!


----------



## Saki.Girl

nhh said:


> That puzzle is great. Everything on here is great!!!
> I'm working from home today. I'm keeping an eye on my porch.
> 
> It's raining here. Crazy bad for us. We had 5 inches in 4 hours. up to 6 inches now. To put it in perspective, we get 6 to 7 inches annually. It stopped for a bit so the roads will be able to clear and my backyard flooding will recede a bit.
> 
> I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!


Keep a very close eye on porch


----------



## texaslucky

Send the rain our way. We need it.


----------



## LadyGoats

nhh said:


> That puzzle is great. Everything on here is great!!!
> I'm working from home today. I'm keeping an eye on my porch.
> 
> It's raining here. Crazy bad for us. We had 5 inches in 4 hours. up to 6 inches now. To put it in perspective, we get 6 to 7 inches annually. It stopped for a bit so the roads will be able to clear and my backyard flooding will recede a bit.
> 
> I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!


Here in the valley, huh? We had the kids on pool toys at the park here in chandler.


----------



## witchymom

oooooooooooh my second box came today!!!!!!!!!! Thank you matrixmom! These are fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella

I feel so disconnected this year....I'm almost ready to ship. Just one more thing to go...hang in there Victim o Mine! I want to show teasers..my laptop is dead and when I try from my phone I get some weird connection error....anyone have a clue?


----------



## witchymom

my victims is all packed up and sitting on the family room floor. it will find its way to UPS..... eventually muahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## matrixmom

Did hubby forget my last message in the box? It had something about a blue pill/red pill etc (THE MATRIX MOVIE). I cant remember now, took me a long time to find the box for those there. But he packaged it and mailed it.  



witchymom said:


> oooooooooooh my second box came today!!!!!!!!!! Thank you matrixmom! These are fantastic!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 213720
> 
> 
> View attachment 213721


----------



## nhh

Yay!!! I've been reaped!!!

It arrived safe and sound and when the porch had dried so it didn't get wet!! Thank you so much Saki.Girl!!! Definitely made my day! Since the note mentions my family, I was convinced to wait till my little one is home from school. I will take lots of pictures!!! But wanted you to know it made it safe and dry.

LadyGoats. Looks like we are probably neighbors  I did take my kid to school 'cause they were open. Later they said they could stay home. I was supposed to teach an art class for them today and wasn't sure how it would all play out. He was just so excited to use an umbrella. 

We rarely get rain but, when we do, it's all in one day! 

I'm so excited to dig into my box! I keep glancing over at it with lustful eyes.. Just a couple more hours and I can tear into it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

nhh said:


> Yay!!! I've been reaped!!!
> 
> It arrived safe and sound and when the porch had dried so it didn't get wet!! Thank you so much Saki.Girl!!! Definitely made my day! Since the note mentions my family, I was convinced to wait till my little one is home from school. I will take lots of pictures!!! But wanted you to know it made it safe and dry.
> 
> LadyGoats. Looks like we are probably neighbors  I did take my kid to school 'cause they were open. Later they said they could stay home. I was supposed to teach an art class for them today and wasn't sure how it would all play out. He was just so excited to use an umbrella.
> 
> We rarely get rain but, when we do, it's all in one day!
> 
> I'm so excited to dig into my box! I keep glancing over at it with lustful eyes.. Just a couple more hours and I can tear into it!


Yaaaaa so glad you got it . yep there is a little something in there for everyone  hope it all made it and nothing broke


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Reaper photos! My reaper - Lady Sherry!

We start with (photo 1) a DIY spider web kit, (photo 2) a holiday greeting, (photo 3) 2 glitter skull flame candles, a pine-scented pirate head (my hubby is a Bucs fan, so this is going in his car when he isn't looking), jello molds (there's always room for jello), a coffin with three adorable bobblehead figures (my daughter absconded with those), food stencils, pony beads, a carving kit... (photo 4) 3 glow in the dark door coverings (the ghosts look Scooby Doo evil - love them), assorted bar labels (always in need of those since I've relabeled my whole bar - excellent stalking on that one, Lady S), (photo 5) this little guy, who is adorable but I'm having trouble describing him... he's kind of an enslaved cowboy reaper... hmm, I guess he wasn't that hard to describe... when we took him out of the box, his arms were behind his back, which makes his robe poof out so that he looks about 9 months pregnant... so initially I thought it was a pregnant skull-headed enslaved western cowgirl reaper... hmm, I may have just hit on my costume for this year... this guy will find a home on my Halloween tree

Thank you Lady Sherry!

And if you notice the basket of bloody delights on the side of photo 4,that's a teaser for my victim... those (among other items) will be on the way to you shortly... muahahahahhahaaa


----------



## Kelloween

well, I did get started..so I still live..lol, I can't see photos on here for some reason..some I can and others not  what I can see has been AWESOME!


----------



## Always Wicked

my dear victim.......... i hope you enjoy what i am packing up and sending out this week...


----------



## printersdevil

I got this card and teaser today from my Secret Reaper. You know me---I love witches!!!
















And this adorable Grow a Witch! I have never seen this before!!!










Thank you so much! I love both!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I got my first teaser today! So excited! 

I opened my box to find ... a coffin box!








And a bloody note, of course.

Then, I opened my coffin, and there's an adorable conjoined twin skeleton cameo! I can't wait to wear this. Not only am I going to wear it with my costume on Halloween, but I'm going to wear it before then, because it's just my style. 








Oh, that clever reaper of mine.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Yeesh! Sorry about the gigant-o pictures.


----------



## Kelloween

omg, I actually forgot who my victim is..had to go back and look...my o my..


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> omg, I actually forgot who my victim is..had to go back and look...my o my..


Was it me??  If it was, let me know so I can remind you off and on that I am your victim...


----------



## matrixmom

Im still confused. First time doing this and I get a very CLEVER reaper! Pennysylvania, then California. Hmmmmmm


----------



## moonwitchkitty

my goodness my goodness biting my nails.. the package should be at my Victims door today!!I hope she likes it!!


----------



## Bethany

No package on my porch, no reaping for me today.


----------



## terri73

My fantastic reap from witchy kitty. Everything is wonderful. Take special notice of my hand painted witch sign by WITCHYKITTY herself


----------



## terri73

Pics continued


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Awesome reap Terri73!!! well done witchykitty I love the metal witch hat!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow some great reaps loving seeing all the pics great job reapers


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that is a awesome reap terri73!!!! witchykitty you did a great job..


----------



## Jules17

terri73 said:


> My fantastic reap from witchy kitty. Everything is wonderful. Take special notice of my hand painted witch sign by WITCHYKITTY herself


You really got some great gifts Terri!!


----------



## im the goddess

sikntwizted said:


> The mummy bear!


 That's adorable



witchymom said:


> oooooooooooh my second box came today!!!!!!!!!! Thank you matrixmom! These are fantastic!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 213720
> 
> 
> View attachment 213721


 Great tombstones.



witchymom said:


> my victims is all packed up and sitting on the family room floor. it will find its way to UPS..... eventually muahahahaaaaaaaaa


 can your victim breathe all packaged up? 



Always Wicked said:


> my dear victim.......... i hope you enjoy what i am packing up and sending out this week...


 I will, I know I will.



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I got my first teaser today! So excited!
> 
> I opened my box to find ... a coffin box!
> View attachment 213757
> 
> 
> And a bloody note, of course.
> 
> Then, I opened my coffin, and there's an adorable conjoined twin skeleton cameo! I can't wait to wear this. Not only am I going to wear it with my costume on Halloween, but I'm going to wear it before then, because it's just my style.
> View attachment 213758
> 
> 
> Oh, that clever reaper of mine.


 I love that necklace.



Kelloween said:


> omg, I actually forgot who my victim is..had to go back and look...my o my..


 Don't look any longer it's me.. Trust me.



terri73 said:


> Pics continued


 Great Reaping Terri.

I missed one, better go back and look.


----------



## im the goddess

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Reaper photos! My reaper - Lady Sherry!
> 
> We start with (photo 1) a DIY spider web kit, (photo 2) a holiday greeting, (photo 3) 2 glitter skull flame candles, a pine-scented pirate head (my hubby is a Bucs fan, so this is going in his car when he isn't looking), jello molds (there's always room for jello), a coffin with three adorable bobblehead figures (my daughter absconded with those), food stencils, pony beads, a carving kit... (photo 4) 3 glow in the dark door coverings (the ghosts look Scooby Doo evil - love them), assorted bar labels (always in need of those since I've relabeled my whole bar - excellent stalking on that one, Lady S), (photo 5) this little guy, who is adorable but I'm having trouble describing him... he's kind of an enslaved cowboy reaper... hmm, I guess he wasn't that hard to describe... when we took him out of the box, his arms were behind his back, which makes his robe poof out so that he looks about 9 months pregnant... so initially I thought it was a pregnant skull-headed enslaved western cowgirl reaper... hmm, I may have just hit on my costume for this year... this guy will find a home on my Halloween tree
> 
> Thank you Lady Sherry!
> 
> And if you notice the basket of bloody delights on the side of photo 4,that's a teaser for my victim... those (among other items) will be on the way to you shortly... muahahahahhahaaa


You're who I missed. Great stuff I love the ghoul.


----------



## Bethany

Great reap. That ghost tealight holder is cute. 

Did I miss the witch sign?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I didn't see it either sounds cool though


----------



## Terra

Ooooh - MWK (my teaser clue) I wonder.... Gonna have to go out to the mailbox and check to see if something is waiting for me, hee!!


My victim: Just so you know - pulled out a pastel paint color for your gift. PASTEL! You know how hard that was for me????


----------



## printersdevil

Love the Reaps! Nice stuff received by everyone. No reap for me today!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am super glad you liked your reap, Terri!! I'm also glad the glass pumpkin didn't break during shipping! I really tried to get some items that had the primitive look that you asked for, hence the metal witch hat, lantern, ghost tea light holder and metal cat luminary. I loved the witch hat, I didn't want to send it to you, lol, but I thought you would really like it, so I did! I hope they fit your theme indoors!! Did you see that the Reaper lights up? I couldn't remember if I wrote that in the note to you or not that it did. I think you missed some photos...there should have been several more items...


----------



## NOWHINING

I know I am not part of the S.R. this year, but I'mtheGoddness sent me a gift just to make my day. You are the sweetest ever and you totally made my day! Thank you!!!


----------



## bethene

love the witches hat, very cool reap, Terri!!!




well I was glitter bombed today, ( a glittery pumpkin and skull) , my reaper is under the mistaken impression that I have control over the ninja gerbils...I think you better talk to Dariuso'bells, he is the gerbil ninja master,, NOW,, you said my monkeys were polite,,, Of COURSE they were,,,, they were trained by me, sorry about the assassination attempt, dear reaper, but I did not order it,,, (how would I get my gift if I did you in???)  ( thank you ,, so much for the teaser, it made me smile! was nice coming home from work to have it there)


----------



## Terra

Gah! No package. We had a flashlight and kept telling hubby, "Shine the light over there! Okay, how 'bout over there! No, did you check over there? You sure???" heheh - this is so fun


----------



## WitchyKitty

There was more to Terri73's reap from me...she didn't post the pics of the things I actually made for her, lol. I sent her a message, though she is already offline tonight. Hopefully she will get my message and post tomorrow? Lol...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> There was more to Terri73's reap from me...she didn't post the pics of the things I actually made for her, lol. I sent her a message, though she is already offline tonight. Hopefully she will get my message and post tomorrow? Lol...


That stinks witchykitty I guess she wants to keep them all for herself. lol


----------



## Ghouliet

LadyGoats said:


> Here in the valley, huh? We had the kids on pool toys at the park here in chandler.



It has been crazy hasn't it? I was lucky here in Mesa, AZ my house did not flood. My neighbor across the street was not so lucky her basement is soaked.


----------



## Ghouliet

matrixmom said:


> Did hubby forget my last message in the box? It had something about a blue pill/red pill etc (THE MATRIX MOVIE). I cant remember now, took me a long time to find the box for those there. But he packaged it and mailed it.



Oh my, they both light up!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

UPS sent me an email that I'm not getting just one package tomorrow BUT I'M GETTING TWO!!! Soooooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ghouliet, I'm the goddess, wickedwillingwench, and nhh, okay, which one of you are my reaper? lol. the Frankie is just as cute, but the little one wasn't up to putting it together yet. 
sik, that bear is adorable
witchymom, those tombs are cool. love the light up one.
czarina, nice reap. the bobble heads are so cute. and I love that character you are holding up.
printersdevil, that is a cute card. it made me smile. and I have that witch. I think she is a cutie.
loveandeyeballs, I love those little mini coffins. yours is painted up real nice. cute cameo necklace too.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome job reaping and teasing victims this week! I am hoping to go shopping for my victim either tomorrow or the next day. Still waiting for something to come in the mail for my victim too. You are not forgotten dear victim!


----------



## MummyOf5

Terra said:


> Ooooh - MWK (my teaser clue) I wonder.... Gonna have to go out to the mailbox and check to see if something is waiting for me, hee!!
> 
> 
> My victim: Just so you know - pulled out a pastel paint color for your gift. PASTEL! You know how hard that was for me????


Must not be me?


----------



## LadySherry

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Reaper photos! My reaper - Lady Sherry!
> 
> We start with (photo 1) a DIY spider web kit, (photo 2) a holiday greeting, (photo 3) 2 glitter skull flame candles, a pine-scented pirate head (my hubby is a Bucs fan, so this is going in his car when he isn't looking), jello molds (there's always room for jello), a coffin with three adorable bobblehead figures (my daughter absconded with those), food stencils, pony beads, a carving kit... (photo 4) 3 glow in the dark door coverings (the ghosts look Scooby Doo evil - love them), assorted bar labels (always in need of those since I've relabeled my whole bar - excellent stalking on that one, Lady S), (photo 5) this little guy, who is adorable but I'm having trouble describing him... he's kind of an enslaved cowboy reaper... hmm, I guess he wasn't that hard to describe... when we took him out of the box, his arms were behind his back, which makes his robe poof out so that he looks about 9 months pregnant... so initially I thought it was a pregnant skull-headed enslaved western cowgirl reaper... hmm, I may have just hit on my costume for this year... this guy will find a home on my Halloween tree
> 
> Thank you Lady Sherry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so welcome. I did stalk you did you feel me looking over your shoulder. muahahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

terri73, cute sign. I love the pumpkin and reaper guy. their colors go well together. cute little mini lantern
you may not have signed up, but you are a part of here no whining. cute gifts you got.
bethene, cute pumpkin and skull.
ghouliet, sorry to hear about your neighbors house. glad yours didn't too. 
witchykitty, maybe she's saving the best to be posted last.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> terri73, cute sign. I love the pumpkin and reaper guy. their colors go well together. cute little mini lantern
> you may not have signed up, but you are a part of here no whining. cute gifts you got.
> bethene, cute pumpkin and skull.
> ghouliet, sorry to hear about your neighbors house. glad yours didn't too.
> witchykitty, maybe she's saving the best to be posted last.


Lol...you said cute sign...but she didn't post the sign...unless you can see it and we can't?? Can you see the sign on your computer??


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol...you said cute sign...but she didn't post the sign...unless you can see it and we can't?? Can you see the sign on your computer??


I don't, that's for sure


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

LoveandEyeballs- I looooove your conjoined twin necklace, it's awesome!
Terri- Nice reap, I esp like the witch hat and the ghost's in a line. Good job WitchyKitty.
Sik- That mummy bear is too funny, very cute.


----------



## Candy Creature

Excitement! I received a teaser note today from my Secret Reaper. A quote from Edgar Allen Poe "A million candles have burned themselves out. Still I read on." In the envelope was also a note, "Soon, Dear Victim.....Soon" and four quarter sized pictures. Two are of Poe, one is a raven, and one is a candle sticking out of a skull with a cat casting a shadow.

I just figured out how to take a picture with my phone and open an account to save it to the "cloud". Now I must figure out how to post it. Once I figure that out I'll edit this post and add the picture.

Did not get home until very late tonight, but ran right out to the gas station to post about my teaser. My roommate wanted to know how my Secret Reaper knew that I was a big reader. I would like to know too since I have given my Reaper little to go on. The answer must be that just like Santa knowing if you have been bad or good, the Reaper knows all. Always loved Poe and am wondering if this is a foreshadowing of my gift, or even a clue to my Reaper's identity.


Note: the picture is not blurry, the font for the quote has a shadow of the letters behind it.


----------



## JustWhisper

printersdevil said:


> I got this card and teaser today from my Secret Reaper. You know me---I love witches!!!
> 
> View attachment 213754
> 
> View attachment 213755
> 
> 
> And this adorable Grow a Witch! I have never seen this before!!!
> 
> View attachment 213756
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love both!


I am pretty sure I recognize the handwriting in that card.


----------



## Halloween Scream

What great reaps and teasers! Last year I was able to figure out who my reaper was BEFORE they shipped due to the clues/comments they left - there's no way that would happen this year as I've only had enough time to scan the beautiful pictures. So motivated to finish up for my Victim...


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Haven't been posting much but have definately been keeping on eye on the thread and want to say how impressed, and a little intimidated, I am! Such amazing work and creative ideas this year!! (Terra...dying to see the final work of art - your posts have been so intriguing.) I am so excited to say I am shipping out my package tomorrow....hoping against hope my victim likes what I came up with or at least knows my heart was in the right place!!


----------



## terri73

*WITCHYKITTY here it is.*

I'm not sure where my other pics went lol. The sign was the very first one I posted but it seems to have disappeared. I'll try it again lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

terri73 said:


> I'm not sure where my other pics went lol. The sign was the very first one I posted but it seems to have disappeared. I'll try it again lol


Lol, this happened with pics of the gifts I sent for Winter Reaper, too! Some just disappeared from the original post. I think my gifts just don't want to be posted, lol.  "The curse of the disappearing photos"...


----------



## Palladino

Terra said:


> Hee! Thought I'd tease my Reapee here too. Been busy with your gift:


OMG, I love your workshop! Is that in your house or a garage?


----------



## Hilda

Terra said:


> My victim: Just so you know - pulled out a pastel paint color for your gift. PASTEL! You know how hard that was for me????


Ohhhhh I must be out too. LOL hahahaha


----------



## Bethany

Palladino said:


> OMG, I love your workshop! Is that in your house or a garage?


Think I remember her saying it was an extra bedroom. I would love the creature in corner. Oh who am I kidding. I'd love anything Terra made.


----------



## Terra

Palladino said:


> OMG, I love your workshop! Is that in your house or a garage?


It's in a spare bedroom. My parents thought I was nuts, lol!


----------



## Saki.Girl

all my victims stuff made it with out getting broke 
yaaa she will be posting pics today


----------



## im the goddess

NOWHINING said:


> I know I am not part of the S.R. this year, but I'mtheGoddness sent me a gift just to make my day. You are the sweetest ever and you totally made my day! Thank you!!!


 You are welcome, I hope you have a better day. I sent something to the other member we discussed.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Hoping to see some more pictures today! Everything has been so awesome so far! 

Anxiously awaiting my reap! Every time my dog barks I run out to the front porch. My dog has trained me well! .


----------



## X-Pired

I received a teaser card from my reaper. So cool! Thanks reaper for making my day. My lovely witch loves it too! I haven't had much time to post during this reaping but I try to check the forum when I can, even if it is just a quick visit to check this thread. Everyone has been getting such amazing teasers and reaps. To say you guys are impressive would be an understatement!


----------



## LadyGoats

Pumpkinprincess said:


> My dog has trained me well! .


I can't "like" this from the app, so I just have to say... HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Saki.Girl

X-Pired said:


> I received a teaser card from my reaper. So cool! Thanks reaper for making my day. My lovely witch loves it too! I haven't had much time to post during this reaping but I try to check the forum when I can, even if it is just a quick visit to check this thread. Everyone has been getting such amazing teasers and reaps. To say you guys are impressive would be an understatement!


Great looking card


----------



## fanboy

Great pics so far!

Now that I'm back from HorrorHound Weekend I can start working on my gift. This is going to be fun!


----------



## MummyOf5

I'll be posting pics of a teaser I got. Hubby was opening a box and I asked him if he was sure it was for him and he said that I had one in the truck since he had to clean out the mail box today


----------



## LairMistress

My UPS man might find his name on a new tombstone in my cemetery this year. (kidding!)

He stopped right in front of our house yesterday...and left a package for the neighbor. How dare he!

I am so terrible at remembering things. I don't know why, but I was all panicked today, thinking that packages had to be mailed on the 11th, instead of the 17th. That gives my stores a FEW more days to get the lead out.


----------



## nhh

Saki.Girl is awesome, I can't thank her enough for all of the amazing things she did. Everything is perfect!!!

The little one loved his Dragon gifts, and candy!

















My husband loved his glasses and candy. What a really cleaver idea!!! Mason jars on candle stick holders. They are awesome!
















And then pictures of all of my goodies, with little goodies inside of other goodies. 
Skull, candle, photo album full of cemetery photos, scarf, cross, ornament, banner








Little skellys and gargoyles, Ernest movie, socks, flashlight, steam punk flamingo (the legs are in the box), coffin and bracelets
















Awesome poison's bottles and display, freaking awesome apothecary box filled with all of those dod bottles.








Words aren't enough... It's all amazing!!! I'm a happy victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

NHH you are so very welcome I am so glad everyone liked everything it was a blast putting your goodies together 
the flash light is a black light flash light too


----------



## Ophelia

*Wow, what a fantastic job, Saki!

And Witchy, I love the sign. (I also have the same cat luminary you got for Terri-although the tealight holder got lost in a move, somehow)*


----------



## Always Wicked

that is some unbelievable handy work there saki...... i love the case....


----------



## bethene

Wonderful reap, nhh, saki always does a fabulous job!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Great job saki!!! I love the bottles, they look amazing!!!


----------



## offmymeds

wow! I cant say enough about all the great teasers and reaps!!!! 

Everyone is getting such great stuff and I have to say all the HF members are sooo thoughtful and talented!!! 

so glad I'm a member here


----------



## Ghouliet

Saki.Girl said:


> all my victims stuff made it with out getting broke
> yaaa she will be posting pics today



That is always a good thing. The reaps and teasers this year have been wonderful. This was the first year I sent out teasers and other people were much better at it than I was. Maybe I will get better with teasers the more I do it.

As for your reap it was fantastic. I wish I could draw and paint like you do. Beautiful work.


----------



## printersdevil

What a great Reap, nhh. Looks like that dragon stuff was a hit with your little cutey. Well, it also looks like a hit with the mason jars, too!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Palladino, I am thinking maybe I should turn my quilting studio into a combonation quilting studio work shop. I could store the extra shop vac in there to help with clean up and put peg board on the wall behind the ironing station. I can cut foam out on top my cutting table. That might actually work and then I could get some headstones made even when it it hot out.


----------



## Araniella

Wow! Great reaps and teasers so far. Love it!


----------



## Kelloween

and as I say every year..if you have NOT received a teaser...You may be my victim...


----------



## Kelloween

Great reap Saki!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> and as I say every year..if you have NOT received a teaser...You may be my victim...


ohhh maybe i am your victim


----------



## Always Wicked

or me............................................................


----------



## Kelloween

Maybe I have myself!!???


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nope. You are all wrong. It's me.


----------



## Kelloween

ohh a hint..there is a vowel in your name and you love Halloween..lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Who are all of you kidding, it's obviously me.


----------



## Bethany

I just know it's ME!!


----------



## printersdevil

I received ANOTHER teaser today! Wow, this is three!!! I got a card last week and another card and small grow a witch YESTERDAY.

This is what I found in my mailbox today: 














This Reaper has been reading about me. I love Crown Royal and have been collecting the bottles. Look at these wonderful labels that he/she send me. I got 5 of them and LOVE them!







Make sure that you read the entire label!!!! Love, love, love them!

Thank you so much Secret Reaper!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> ohh a hint..there is a vowel in your name and you love Halloween..lol


lol ya that hint helps lol


----------



## bethene

Oh, those are awesome!! How creative, putting the poem on the label!!


----------



## Hilda

X-Pired said:


> I received a teaser card from my reaper. So cool! Thanks reaper for making my day. My lovely witch loves it too! I haven't had much time to post during this reaping but I try to check the forum when I can, even if it is just a quick visit to check this thread. Everyone has been getting such amazing teasers and reaps. To say you guys are impressive would be an understatement!


I love this teaser!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

No teaser yet, but my victim received theirs already. It was posted.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

nhh said:


> Saki.Girl is awesome, I can't thank her enough for all of the amazing things she did. Everything is perfect!!!
> 
> The little one loved his Dragon gifts, and candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213903
> 
> 
> 
> My husband loved his glasses and candy. What a really cleaver idea!!! Mason jars on candle stick holders. They are awesome!
> View attachment 213904
> 
> 
> View attachment 213905
> 
> 
> And then pictures of all of my goodies, with little goodies inside of other goodies.
> Skull, candle, photo album full of cemetery photos, scarf, cross, ornament, banner
> View attachment 213906
> 
> 
> Little skellys and gargoyles, Ernest movie, socks, flashlight, steam punk flamingo (the legs are in the box), coffin and bracelets
> View attachment 213907
> 
> 
> View attachment 213908
> 
> 
> Awesome poison's bottles and display, freaking awesome apothecary box filled with all of those dod bottles.
> View attachment 213909
> 
> 
> Words aren't enough... It's all amazing!!! I'm a happy victim!


Awesome Reap too cool!!!! love the DOD theme, cool bracelet, and the skulls were awesome


----------



## screamqueen2012

Who got what today? Excited to see what owl mail brought folks!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Now i remember why i don't use the PO any more, they don't deliver when they say they are supposed to  AND I had taken some time to put up stamps on the box, the lady at the Post office didn't like where I had put my to and from so I had to mark it out. she didn't like it where she told me to put it so i finally made out a white Label so my box is now ugly hopefully the contents will make it.GGGGGGRRRRR!!!!!!! Will my victim ever get her gift! it was supposed to be there yesterday and now it says leaving Coppell Texas. total opposite of where it is supposed to go WHATS GOING ON !!


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> Now i remember why i don't use the PO any more, they don't deliver when they say they are supposed to  AND I had taken some time to put up stamps on the box, the lady at the Post office didn't like where I had put my to and from so I had to mark it out. she didn't like it where she told me to put it so i finally made out a white Label so my box is now ugly hopefully the contents will make it.GGGGGGRRRRR!!!!!!! Will my victim ever get her gift! it was supposed to be there yesterday and now it says leaving Coppell Texas. total opposite of where it is supposed to go WHATS GOING ON !!


I have had lots of shipments going in the wrong direction lately...so has a friend of mine. It's crazy...and annoying. Nothing is ever delivered to me when it says it will be because it travels all over before getting to me...


----------



## Kelloween

I send everything from home now, not only is it easier (especially on those days when I have to send something and my driving panic kicks in!), you save a few bucks...all ya need is a scale to weigh things and a printer! Big things I just hold on the scale with me and subtract my weight..hasn't failed me yet! Plus my mailman is awesome..you can schedule a pick up online at the site..but he tells me to just leave a note in the mailbox and put package on carport behind a chair and he gets them!


----------



## printersdevil

Guess I am not your victim, kelloween since I have received three teasers!

But, Coppell, that is not too far from me.... I think that is a major distribution site for the postal service for the DFW area. (not sure how I know that---lol)


----------



## Terra

Hey, MoonWitchKitty - I'm in Texas!!! <rubbing hands together>


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween said:


> ohh a hint..there is a vowel in your name and you love Halloween..lol


 Well then it's definitely me!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Loveandeyeballs, does that coffin have a lining? Wow! That was some attention to detail! Very nice to keep jewelry in. That conjoined twin cameo is so unique! Very cool teaser!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, I thought the black cat was the sign. excuse me, no I did not see the sign. I guess it was a black cat, but I don't know what it was. but it wasn't a sign. geesh.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, I thought the black cat was the sign. excuse me, no I did not see the sign. I guess it was a black cat, but I don't know what it was. but it wasn't a sign. geesh.


Lol, that was a hammered metal Halloween cat luminary bag (tea light holder)...she took a really super close up pic of it, so it's hard to tell what it is. I forgot to take a pic of it, or I'd show you. 
I thought maybe I just couldn't see the sign on my laptop for some reason, as I know sometimes some of us can't always see pics when others can.

Edit: I found a small pic that I forgot I took of it...it's not the best pic, either, but you can see what it is better!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Wow! Great reaps again today....beautiful amazing work Saki Girl! I just got home from shipping my package. When he said how much it weighed my heart skipped a beat but turns out as long as I sent it via 4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse rather than via Flying Monkeys it was still reasonable  Someone is getting reaped on Monday!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I was a little shocked when she said the grand total for my box at the post office, a little high for shipping if you ask me, but it came with 45$ insurance automatically, which was nice


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I was a little shocked when she said the grand total for my box at the post office, a little high for shipping if you ask me, but it came with 45$ insurance automatically, which was nice


Yeah, they come with insurance, but that insurance can only be used for store bought items of which you have a receipt for...hand made items don't count...it must have a known value. So, unless your box has nothing but store bought stuff, the insurance doesn't help much...


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I GOT REAPED!! It is so amazing and I can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately I have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so I can thank them properly. 

I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you I squealed in excitement with each package I opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a Ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear I almost cried. I table like this was what I have been wanting so bad for the last few years and I just do not have the painting skills to make it myself. 

The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that I was so thrilled to receive. 

I CAN NOT THANK MY REAPER ENOUGH! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and I can not tell you how much I love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season 

On to the pictures!








The boxes 















The amazing table








The second box was full of nicely wrapped little packages of goodies 








A very cool changing framed picture








a spell book with a really neat eye on the front, a bunch of tarot cards, and cleansing sticks








pictures of movie monsters






















Some very cool hand made potion bottles 








a candle that smells great








an awesome skull that has been drilled and out and turned into a pvc candle holder with a tea light in the top. It is so well thought out and amazingly made. 








a beautiful framed quote








a crystal ball! its got a creepy looking witch on the inside.








PVC Candles painted in witch like colors








a chicken's foot for my voodoo display















Creepy cloth and spider web








AND HERES THE WHOLE REAP!! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sugarsugardesserts said:


> i got reaped!! It is so amazing and i can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately i have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so i can thank them properly.
> 
> I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you i squealed in excitement with each package i opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear i almost cried. I table like this was what i have been wanting so bad for the last few years and i just do not have the painting skills to make it myself.
> 
> The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that i was so thrilled to receive.
> 
> I can not thank my reaper enough! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and i can not tell you how much i love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season
> 
> 
> and heres the whole reap!! Absolutely amazing!



wow!! Awesome reap!


----------



## LadyGoats

SugarSugarDesserts, that was an EPIC reaping! Do you know who your reaper is?


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

LadyGoats said:


> SugarSugarDesserts, that was an EPIC reaping! Do you know who your reaper is?


 No I really wish I did


----------



## JustWhisper

Kelloween said:


> I send everything from home now, not only is it easier (especially on those days when I have to send something and my driving panic kicks in!), you save a few bucks...all ya need is a scale to weigh things and a printer! Big things I just hold on the scale with me and subtract my weight..hasn't failed me yet! Plus my mailman is awesome..you can schedule a pick up online at the site..but he tells me to just leave a note in the mailbox and put package on carport behind a chair and he gets them!


i do the same thing and it also sounds like we have the same mailman.

NHH and sugar... Both of you received the most amazing gifts. Your reapers are so creative and talented. Great job Saki and you who shall not be named...yet.

I feel bad that I was not able to make gifts for my victim but i just couldn't pull anything out of my head. I was probably distracted working on my online store.


----------



## Kelloween

great reaps everyone!!


----------



## im the goddess

SSD, I am sure I know who your reaper is. Let me look back through the posts tomorrow and if you don't figure it out by then, we will put our heads together. Look at the picture thread, I'm sure I have seen that eye before, and someone spoke of two boxes. I have a long day tomorrow between work and scouts, so I hope you figure it out before I have time to look. Awesome reap. Reaper, great table!! I love it.


----------



## a_granger

Wow SugarSugar that was an awesome reap!


----------



## a_granger

Everyone has just put so much thought and work into all the gifts here I'm so glad I got involved this year! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Bethany

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I GOT REAPED!! It is so amazing and I can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately I have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so I can thank them properly.
> 
> I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you I squealed in excitement with each package I opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a Ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear I almost cried. I table like this was what I have been wanting so bad for the last few years and I just do not have the painting skills to make it myself.
> 
> The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that I was so thrilled to receive.
> 
> I CAN NOT THANK MY REAPER ENOUGH! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and I can not tell you how much I love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season
> 
> On to the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 214065
> 
> The boxes
> 
> View attachment 214041
> 
> View attachment 214042
> 
> The amazing table
> 
> View attachment 214044
> 
> The second box was full of nicely wrapped little packages of goodies
> 
> View attachment 214045
> 
> A very cool changing framed picture
> 
> View attachment 214046
> 
> a spell book with a really neat eye on the front, a bunch of tarot cards, and cleansing sticks
> 
> View attachment 214047
> 
> pictures of movie monsters
> 
> View attachment 214048
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> View attachment 214053
> 
> Some very cool hand made potion bottles
> 
> View attachment 214054
> 
> a candle that smells great
> 
> View attachment 214055
> 
> an awesome skull that has been drilled and out and turned into a pvc candle holder with a tea light in the top. It is so well thought out and amazingly made.
> 
> View attachment 214056
> 
> a beautiful framed quote
> 
> View attachment 214057
> 
> a crystal ball! its got a creepy looking witch on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 214059
> 
> PVC Candles painted in witch like colors
> 
> View attachment 214060
> 
> a chicken's foot for my voodoo display
> 
> View attachment 214061
> 
> View attachment 214063
> 
> Creepy cloth and spider web
> 
> View attachment 214064
> 
> AND HERES THE WHOLE REAP!! Absolutely amazing!


That is one FABOOLOUS REAP!! Mark this person extremely jealous.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That reap was awesome SugarSugarDesserts!!!, the table looks amazing, want!!!!!


----------



## kfinley

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I GOT REAPED!! It is so amazing and I can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately I have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so I can thank them properly.
> 
> I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you I squealed in excitement with each package I opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a Ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear I almost cried. I table like this was what I have been wanting so bad for the last few years and I just do not have the painting skills to make it myself.
> 
> The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that I was so thrilled to receive.
> 
> I CAN NOT THANK MY REAPER ENOUGH! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and I can not tell you how much I love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season
> !


Wow! That is an amazing reap! I love the theme!


----------



## im the goddess

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> No I really wish I did


 Are you sure there is not a clue somewhere on your gifts? I think the eye, and the potion bottles are your clue to your reaper. Am I right SSD'd reaper?

Whoever you are, that reap is stunning.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome Reap SSD! Watch out my flying monkeys may snatch it! Amazing things! Love that table, unique bottles - all of it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Such great reaps love the table 
gets me even more excited to see what my reaper has in store for me


----------



## Spookerstar

An amazing reap! I love that crystal ball. Wherever did they get that!



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I GOT REAPED!! It is so amazing and I can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately I have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so I can thank them properly.
> 
> I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you I squealed in excitement with each package I opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a Ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear I almost cried. I table like this was what I have been wanting so bad for the last few years and I just do not have the painting skills to make it myself.
> 
> The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that I was so thrilled to receive.
> 
> I CAN NOT THANK MY REAPER ENOUGH! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and I can not tell you how much I love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season
> 
> On to the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 214065
> 
> The boxes
> 
> View attachment 214041
> 
> View attachment 214042
> 
> The amazing table
> 
> View attachment 214044
> 
> The second box was full of nicely wrapped little packages of goodies
> 
> View attachment 214045
> 
> A very cool changing framed picture
> 
> View attachment 214046
> 
> a spell book with a really neat eye on the front, a bunch of tarot cards, and cleansing sticks
> 
> View attachment 214047
> 
> pictures of movie monsters
> 
> View attachment 214048
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> View attachment 214053
> 
> Some very cool hand made potion bottles
> 
> View attachment 214054
> 
> a candle that smells great
> 
> View attachment 214055
> 
> an awesome skull that has been drilled and out and turned into a pvc candle holder with a tea light in the top. It is so well thought out and amazingly made.
> 
> View attachment 214056
> 
> a beautiful framed quote
> 
> View attachment 214057
> 
> a crystal ball! its got a creepy looking witch on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 214059
> 
> PVC Candles painted in witch like colors
> 
> View attachment 214060
> 
> a chicken's foot for my voodoo display
> 
> View attachment 214061
> 
> View attachment 214063
> 
> Creepy cloth and spider web
> 
> View attachment 214064
> 
> AND HERES THE WHOLE REAP!! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

The Crystal ball was hand made too! 
Reaper whoever you are, I have now learned that I am not good at reverse stalking. I keep coming up empty handed. The sad part is I have your name and address from the box but can not figure out your screen name. I fail


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I've been reaped! Thank you Hostess with the Mostess. and the kids thank you for the candy corn and Pez dispensers. Sorry it took a while to post. I was out of town and when I got back, the package had gone to the neighbor's house who apparently held onto it for a few days before bringing it to me.
















I just spent an hour catching up on the picture thread! All I can say is wow, SSD! What great handmade gifts! Great reaps everyone! Hope my victim likes hers, too.

Sorry, I forgot the breakdown. I thought the picture was more clear than that. The purple and white thing is a spider and spider web cookie cutter, the jar is a pumpkin scented candle, cupcake wrappers and Halloween sprinkles, some moss, a mini white pumpkin and very nice crow.


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, Sugar Sugar Desserts, that was an amazing reap. Your reaper did an incredible job with the witch's book and board, the bottles the cards. Everything looked fantastic and if you do a witch theme Halloween you now have all the accessories to make your scene pop. Great job reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet

Sublime Nightmare, I can not tell from your picture what some of your items are. What is the orange thing, the white and purple thing beside it and what is in the jar?


----------



## JustWhisper

Sublime Nightmare, looks like you enjoy baking. Cupcake papers, sprinkles, and is that a cake press that leaves the imprint? Very cool pumpkin, I love those white ones. and the candle looks great. Who can't use moss and a crow. Those are mandatory items for Halloween. Good job HWTM.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghouliet said:


> Sublime Nightmare, I can not tell from your picture what some of your items are. What is the orange thing, the white and purple thing beside it and what is in the jar?


The orange thing is a Glade Fall candle, the black and purple is a spider web cookie cutter and spider cookie cutter inside of it and the jar is sprinkles...at least, I think that's what it all looks like!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Yes, I love baking. No, it's a Glade pumpkin scented candle with the leaves imprint. The crow and white pumpkin will help with my Poe theme.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Yes, I love baking. No, it's a Glade pumpkin scented candle with the leaves imprint. The crow and white pumpkin will help with my Poe theme.


Well, I said Glade fall (pumpkin is a fall scent, I was just being general) candle because I couldn't see the exact scent...I was sort of right, lol. 
The life sized crow is awesome!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

You were right, Witchykitty. I think I was responding to someone else's post and you answered before I could! lol


----------



## screamqueen2012

LOL heres a clue......


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> LOL heres a clue......


Wow, screamqueen...you seem to have all the same items that SSD got in her reap! What a coincidence!


----------



## screamqueen2012

sugarsugar, you are more than welcome, i am so glad it was a homerun and you love everything...i had a BALL making it for you.............
i made the table light for shipping and at a height i thought would be cool if you wanted to put two chairs by it, say with skellies there waiting to talk to relatives you know...the pics of the pasted loved ones is what you do a seance with,.....i did not send you a cursor for the table cause i am actually alittle leary of ouija tables, so its incomplete in that respect..hahaha...i have two here i made also.......the alchemy box is for your seance tools to put into...damn i forgot to make you a swinging crystal, i just remembered that..thats why i did the box small scale, the seeing eyes on the lid...the crystal ball i went nuts over....thats adamms family grand mama in there on velium paper....now i loved that i think the most...............one other idea for that table, i wanted to put a hand, skellie hand attached to the leg holding up the skirt like some spirit was crawling out from under it, you may try that if you like that idea and put some purple or green lights under it illuminating out .....dont you love the evil eyes on the skirt fabric.....im just tickled to death you love it..... i cant wait for reaper number two..hehehe oh and the tarot cards are the italian master cards, you can color those, i have a link if anyone wants to print them off, also in color



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> The Crystal ball was hand made too!
> Reaper whoever you are, I have now learned that I am not good at reverse stalking. I keep coming up empty handed. The sad part is I have your name and address from the box but can not figure out your screen name. I fail


----------



## screamqueen2012

imagine that....lol 




WitchyKitty said:


> Wow, screamqueen...you seem to have all the same items that SSD got in her reap! What a coincidence!


----------



## Always Wicked

wonderful job everyone.. i am so humble to call all of you my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

screamqueen out standing love that table actual love all you did


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The table arrangement looks great!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

WitchyKitty said:


> The orange thing is a Glade Fall candle, the black and purple is a spider web cookie cutter and spider cookie cutter inside of it and the jar is sprinkles...at least, I think that's what it all looks like!


Thanks Witchy Kitty. THose are awesome. I am always doing Halloween baking for my Halloween parties. Those would come in handy.


----------



## Spookerstar

screamqueen2012 said:


> sugarsugar, you are more than welcome, i am so glad it was a homerun and you love everything...i had a BALL making it for you.............
> i made the table light for shipping and at a height i thought would be cool if you wanted to put two chairs by it, say with skellies there waiting to talk to relatives you know...the pics of the pasted loved ones is what you do a seance with,.....i did not send you a cursor for the table cause i am actually alittle leary of ouija tables, so its incomplete in that respect..hahaha...i have two here i made also.......the alchemy box is for your seance tools to put into...damn i forgot to make you a swinging crystal, i just remembered that..thats why i did the box small scale, the seeing eyes on the lid...the crystal ball i went nuts over....thats adamms family grand mama in there on velium paper....now i loved that i think the most...............one other idea for that table, i wanted to put a hand, skellie hand attached to the leg holding up the skirt like some spirit was crawling out from under it, you may try that if you like that idea and put some purple or green lights under it illuminating out .....dont you love the evil eyes on the skirt fabric.....im just tickled to death you love it..... i cant wait for reaper number two..hehehe oh and the tarot cards are the italian master cards, you can color those, i have a link if anyone wants to print them off, also in color


What a great Reaper you are! Love all the crafting. Would love the link for the cards if you have it handy. Also if you have a tutorial on the crystal ball!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Woah now thats a reaping screamqueen! Impressive doesn't even cover it! Just last night when I was driving home I was feeling all warm and fuzzy at the thought of our amazing group all across the U.S. and beyond spending time shopping/making/sending out gifts to each other even though we are somewhat strangers. I LOVE Halloween Forum for bringing us all together. Thanks to everyone for being so generous of their time, knowledge and talents.


----------



## WitchyKitty

That reap really was amazing...the table was beautiful.

This is such a great, talented group of people!! I can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Sublime Nightmare - Glad you liked everything!! Hope you had a great trip and have a very happy Halloween!


----------



## screamqueen2012

witchful, i was thinking the same thing, its so nice to come here to such wonderful talented people, everyone unique in their own way sharing the "love"...i cant tell you the how each one of you make me feel good everytime i am here...this is an amazing group and i am so happy to be a part of it



Witchful Thinking said:


> Woah now thats a reaping screamqueen! Impressive doesn't even cover it! Just last night when I was driving home I was feeling all warm and fuzzy at the thought of our amazing group all across the U.S. and beyond spending time shopping/making/sending out gifts to each other even though we are somewhat strangers. I LOVE Halloween Forum for bringing us all together. Thanks to everyone for being so generous of their time, knowledge and talents.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spookerstar said:


> What a great Reaper you are! Love all the crafting. Would love the link for the cards if you have it handy. Also if you have a tutorial on the crystal ball!


spookster, i posted in the craft section, links there and the spirit ball... thanks


----------



## doto

Post 6211 in a crafty thread might help you out.



SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I GOT REAPED!! It is so amazing and I can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately I have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so I can thank them properly.
> 
> I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you I squealed in excitement with each package I opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a Ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear I almost cried. I table like this was what I have been wanting so bad for the last few years and I just do not have the painting skills to make it myself.
> 
> The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that I was so thrilled to receive.
> 
> I CAN NOT THANK MY REAPER ENOUGH! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and I can not tell you how much I love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season
> 
> On to the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 214065
> 
> The boxes
> 
> View attachment 214041
> 
> View attachment 214042
> 
> The amazing table
> 
> View attachment 214044
> 
> The second box was full of nicely wrapped little packages of goodies
> 
> View attachment 214045
> 
> A very cool changing framed picture
> 
> View attachment 214046
> 
> a spell book with a really neat eye on the front, a bunch of tarot cards, and cleansing sticks
> 
> View attachment 214047
> 
> pictures of movie monsters
> 
> View attachment 214048
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> View attachment 214053
> 
> Some very cool hand made potion bottles
> 
> View attachment 214054
> 
> a candle that smells great
> 
> View attachment 214055
> 
> an awesome skull that has been drilled and out and turned into a pvc candle holder with a tea light in the top. It is so well thought out and amazingly made.
> 
> View attachment 214056
> 
> a beautiful framed quote
> 
> View attachment 214057
> 
> a crystal ball! its got a creepy looking witch on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 214059
> 
> PVC Candles painted in witch like colors
> 
> View attachment 214060
> 
> a chicken's foot for my voodoo display
> 
> View attachment 214061
> 
> View attachment 214063
> 
> Creepy cloth and spider web
> 
> View attachment 214064
> 
> AND HERES THE WHOLE REAP!! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## a_granger

This is so much fun, I absolutely love all the wonderful reaper gifts here. And the anticipation....each day coming home from work, will there or wont there be a package waiting for me?!! I love it!! No box yet, but I'm watching the sky, the road, the river....someday soon I know it will be here!


----------



## Kelloween

where is mine??


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I have 7 days to finish mine...and get it sent...if you HAVE NOT received a teaser, love Halloween and have vowels in your name and are thinking "I am gonna be last" then you may be my victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Oh.....My....... God. ......I LOVE that table!!! It looks fantastic!! That sign is really cool too! I don't know who your reaper is sugarsugardesserts,but they did great! Such unique things this year. I'm lovin' it! .( if I get sued by McDonalds........)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Dear Victim of Mine.... my scythe has been busy creating something just for you. I have one last project to work on this weekend and then your wait will be over.

I have been watching & I know you can feel me looking over your shoulder. Be wary... your time is near! Mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

Screamqueen - YOU DID AND AMAZING JOB! I am telling you I was jumping around like a child opening your reaping. Thank You soo much! 
And I love your ideas about the table scene with the skeleton and I am definately going to do that for my halloween party. I will post pics when I get it all set up


----------



## frogkid11

SugarSugar you are one lucky victim to have such fantastic items as part of your reaping. Enjoy all of your new items. 

Screamqueen, you did an outstanding job and have set the bar really high for future reapers, in a good way of course. Great work!


----------



## MummyOf5

Oh boy! What a last couple of days I've had! I left home yesterday to do some shopping for my victim and just got home a few minutes ago.
I still need to post the pictures of my teaser that I got the other day and now I need to catch up on posts here too. Gonna get the camera warmed up and upload pictures now.


----------



## kfinley

Done! Just sent out my victims reap! And yes, the inside of the box is totally spray painted with black glitter.


----------



## printersdevil

Sorry for the delay! Barbara received a package from Hilda on Monday. I was not feeling great and came in from PT and took it easy all afternoon and then to bed early so I didn't get by to see it and get photos. Then DH and I had to be in Dallas yesterday, so I am running behind.

She got a box of goodies in all kinds of Halloween stuff that warms my heart. It is truly a box of things everyone can use and love. Here is the overall photo:









Next is a view of the adorable potion bottles. The first thing she said to me was that I had to keep my hands off the witchy stuff. LOL








Then there is the great spider. I love these that have the legs that fold up.








Next is a shot of the bats and the rat. I seem to remember that Hilda likes both of these a lot!! I personally can do without rats, but the bats are awesome.








And of course there is creepy cloth and skulls, too!








And my favorite---the witches warning sign!!!








Thank you so much Hilda. She got a kick out of picking on me about the witches stuff. I thought I took a photo of her with the items. Maybe it was on her camera since she makes me get photos on there too.

You are so great to have done all this. Thanks form both of us!!


----------



## Hilda

kfinley said:


> View attachment 214258
> 
> 
> Done! Just sent out my victims reap! And yes, the inside of the box is totally spray painted with black glitter.


A glittered reaper box!?!?!?!?!?! I am rolling laughing!! I hope you are not reaping MatrixMom she will put a hit out on you! ROFL LMAO


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> Sorry for the delay! Barbara received a package from Hilda on Monday.
> She got a box of goodies in all kinds of Halloween stuff that warms my heart. It is truly a box of things everyone can use and love.
> You are so great to have done all this. Thanks from both of us!!


It was my pleasure. From one witch to another.  
Just a few decorating must-haves to help get her started.
Happy Halloween to you both!!


----------



## DvlsToy

I love that table. How did you make it/where did you buy it?


----------



## MummyOf5

Teaser Pictures!

The front of the box and the cool pictures on it






















The back of the box with some cool skellies drawn on








Under the wrapping paper this cool board game








Inside


----------



## printersdevil

Cool teaser. Sounds like an interesting game!


----------



## Kelloween

This is fun watching what everyone gets when I should be busy finishing mine...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Just sitting here, waiting to be reaped...


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh shucks it wont nothing....im having more fun watching you all trying to figure out whos done what to who......im just tickled to be involved...




frogkid11 said:


> SugarSugar you are one lucky victim to have such fantastic items as part of your reaping. Enjoy all of your new items.
> 
> Screamqueen, you did an outstanding job and have set the bar really high for future reapers, in a good way of course. Great work!


----------



## screamqueen2012

whoaaaa how cool, howd you give that up....lol....lucky victim....great gifting reaper!!





MummyOf5 said:


> Teaser Pictures!
> 
> The front of the box and the cool pictures on it
> View attachment 214302
> 
> View attachment 214304
> 
> View attachment 214320
> 
> 
> The back of the box with some cool skellies drawn on
> View attachment 214336
> 
> 
> Under the wrapping paper this cool board game
> View attachment 214346
> 
> 
> Inside
> View attachment 214347


----------



## screamqueen2012

i made it...maybe sugarsugar can take more pics and show how i made the stand so you can see what i did, i am bad at taking progress pics....its painted on a 24 x24 inch 3/8ths inch board...legs are pvc pipe made into a frame she can break down to store..skirt is attached to the table edge... i could make another one and take pics..........



DvlsToy said:


> I love that table. How did you make it/where did you buy it?


----------



## im the goddess

You can make another one and send it to me. Just saying


----------



## MummyOf5

I think the game is really cool and that the kids and I will have lots of fun with it. 
Everyone has really kicked things up a notch with the gifts this year, I can't wait to see all of the rest of the pictures


----------



## moonwitchkitty

everyone is getting such awesome reaps!!


----------



## Bethany

screamqueen2012 said:


> i made it...maybe sugarsugar can take more pics and show how i made the stand so you can see what i did, i am bad at taking progress pics....its painted on a 24 x24 inch 3/8ths inch board...legs are pvc pipe made into a frame she can break down to store..skirt is attached to the table edge... i could make another one and take pics..........


im the goddess, you took the words right out of my mouth!! I'll PM you my address screamqueen2012.


----------



## Araniella

Whew! I,thought you were my reaper Kelloween...by my Reaper sent me a great teaser.



Kelloween said:


> lol, I have 7 days to finish mine...and get it sent...if you HAVE NOT received a teaser, love Halloween and have vowels in your name and are thinking "I am gonna be last" then you may be my victim!


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> Whew! I,thought you were my reaper Kelloween...by my Reaper sent me a great teaser.


No, you are mine! hehehehe!


----------



## screamqueen2012

I received a SECOND teaser today, awesome! More Night before Christmas figures in a darling shadow box. Here's today's and the first one on my nbc display. Thank you thank you Reaper! I <3


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow!! looks like you have a nice collection of NBC characters going on


----------



## Squeek

I just received my gift from my reaper sublime nightmare I absolutely loved everything and will be posting pictures soon! ^_^


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Blown away by the awesome reaps! I got my box stuffed to the top but still waiting for one last item to come in the mail so I can seal it up! Guess I can decorate the outside of the box while I'm waiting!


----------



## hallorenescene

candy creature, that is a very nice tease. I always liked poe too. and I love to read. so I really appreciate your gift.
witchy kitty, is that the sign. is this a sign that I can say I see the sign? hey, I saw this sign posted before. it is very cute, was it posted some where else?
xpired, that is a very pretty card. It looks home crafted. someone did a nice job.
nhh, that little guy is a cutie. a very handsome young man. he got some nice gifts. now, let's talk your gifts. I think that skull is very nice. and you got saki's steam punk flamingo. that is awesome. and then that little coffin with the jewelry, I fricken love jewelry. everything is nice.
I think kelloween has blow mold crazy. and I think blow mold crazy is going crazy wanting a teaser. but wait, he's not sending one. okay, even steven there. lol.
printer, that is a cute card, and I love the labels


----------



## scareme

These are all such great gifts. I feel bad now that I didn't make something for my victim. I hope they like their gift anyway. Good job to all the reapers on here. Some really excellent ideas.


----------



## booswife02

I've been Reaped!!! Even though I didn't sign up. A lot of you know I'm moving. Just left the military and don't even have my house hold goods yet. I didn't sign up because I couldn't properly focus on my victim so I was bummed. I have been feeling like I'm missing out on Halloween because I can't craft or decorate. Well my BFF/Reaper Saki Girl surprised me with a big ole Reaping!!!! I'm at my brothers house now but took my reaping over to my new empty house and put it all out on the kitchen counter. Now it looks like I live there! Haha....Saki you are so kind and thoughtful. My house feels happier already. I may not have my furniture but I'm decorating a bit haha!! Thank you to my generous Reaper Saki.Girl!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchy kitty, is that the sign. is this a sign that I can say I see the sign? hey, I saw this sign posted before. it is very cute, was it posted some where else?


Hahaha...I have no idea what you are asking me...  What sign are you speaking about? The vintage witch sign I painted? At first I thought you were starting to sing me a song, lol...


----------



## booswife02

Look at my gorgeous book!
And my red Avon cape cod goblets. Will look great with my vampire stuff


----------



## booswife02

Beautiful candle sticks and a thirsty vampire candle 
I Love my raven skull candle lamp!!
Beautiful pillar candles


----------



## booswife02

Fantastic potion bottles!!!
Handmade soap!!!
Awesome skull coffin with candles. Would also be a cute pen holder


----------



## booswife02

I have wanted a bat in a cage forever 
Isn't this chest amazing!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Saki you are just so sweet. Enjoy booswife


----------



## booswife02

A cool bow I'm going to put on a wreath and my favorite item .......she knitted a hat for me!!!! Orange and black of course and I did just leave the warm ocean side of North Carolina for the frozen tundra of Minnesota! Perfect timing Saki. Suppose to be in the 30's this week. 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, that is a very cute luminary. 
sugar, sugar, very nice reap. I don't think I had a fave, I loved all of it. nice job reaper.
kfinny, okay, you got a good thing going there. someone will be a lucky victim.
printersdevil, I'm so glad your sister is having a ball with this. nice job hilda.
mummy of 5, that is a fun game. we had one as kids. I still have it. I'm not sure if mine is all there anymore.


----------



## hallorenescene

screamqueen, nice teaser.
witchykitty, my humor fails to amuse you. I guess it's all in the tone of the voice. and yes, I was speaking of the sign you painted of the witch.
booswife, that was very thoughtful of saki. I have that vampire book. saki reaped me last year. that book is awesome. and I collect avon cape cod dishes. I think they are so medieval looking, and regal. [Victorian.] the candle that has the string at the top, makes me think of the show....the craft. [with this string I bind thee] . and yes, the chest is amazing.


----------



## screamqueen2012

boos i am so glad you got a pick me up, saki, that was great going good reap.............i love vampires tooooo!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> I GOT REAPED!! It is so amazing and I can not wait to share these pictures with you guys. Unfortunately I have not been able to figure out who my reaper is so if anyone knows please give me a clue so I can thank them properly.
> 
> I received two big boxes full of goodies and let me tell you I squealed in excitement with each package I opened. The first box had this amazing table hand painted and made to look like a Ouija board. And it is collapsible for easy storage. I swear I almost cried. I table like this was what I have been wanting so bad for the last few years and I just do not have the painting skills to make it myself.
> 
> 
> The second box was full of little packages that were wrapped for me to open. So many hand crafted items that I was so thrilled to receive.
> 
> I CAN NOT THANK MY REAPER ENOUGH! I am totally blown away! You did an amazing job and I can not tell you how much I love each and every item. I can not wait to put them all out this season
> 
> On to the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 214065
> 
> The boxes
> 
> View attachment 214041
> 
> View attachment 214042
> 
> The amazing table
> 
> View attachment 214044
> 
> The second box was full of nicely wrapped little packages of goodies
> 
> View attachment 214045
> 
> A very cool changing framed picture
> 
> View attachment 214046
> 
> a spell book with a really neat eye on the front, a bunch of tarot cards, and cleansing sticks
> 
> View attachment 214047
> 
> pictures of movie monsters
> 
> View attachment 214048
> 
> View attachment 214050
> 
> View attachment 214053
> 
> Some very cool hand made potion bottles
> 
> View attachment 214054
> 
> a candle that smells great
> 
> View attachment 214055
> 
> an awesome skull that has been drilled and out and turned into a pvc candle holder with a tea light in the top. It is so well thought out and amazingly made.
> 
> View attachment 214056
> 
> a beautiful framed quote
> 
> View attachment 214057
> 
> a crystal ball! its got a creepy looking witch on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 214059
> 
> PVC Candles painted in witch like colors
> 
> View attachment 214060
> 
> a chicken's foot for my voodoo display
> 
> View attachment 214061
> 
> View attachment 214063
> 
> Creepy cloth and spider web
> 
> View attachment 214064
> 
> AND HERES THE WHOLE REAP!! Absolutely amazing!



Wow, this reaper was AWESOME!


----------



## hallorenescene

so bethene pm'd me. asked if I had gotten a box. no, no box. so today I figured I might get a box. so I went to the post office. yep, a box. she handed me this box. the box was so light weight, it felt like nothing was in it. she told me the guy that sorts the mail wanted to know how come I'm always getting such cool boxes all decked out for Halloween. so here is the outside of my box. [oh, I just remembered I didn't get the mail yesterday. the package might have been there]


----------



## The Red Hallows

Digging the reaps. I love how everybody has different tastes but we all manage to find something our victim would like.


----------



## The Red Hallows

hallorenescene said:


> . ....so here is the outside of my box.


How do you keep a turkey in suspense?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

SugarSugarDesserts- WOW! That is an amazing reap! I absolutely love that table, it's awesome!
The crystal ball is great too. I'm green with envy over those 2 items 

screamqueen- Your 2nd teaser is fantastic!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, my humor fails to amuse you. I guess it's all in the tone of the voice. and yes, I was speaking of the sign you painted of the witch.


Haha...I just get confused sometimes!



hallorenescene said:


> so bethene pm'd me. asked if I had gotten a box. no, no box. so today I figured I might get a box. so I went to the post office. yep, a box. she handed me this box. the box was so light weight, it felt like nothing was in it. she told me the guy that sorts the mail wanted to know how come I'm always getting such cool boxes all decked out for Halloween. so here is the outside of my box.


I don't see a box..is it invisible?? No wonder it's so lightweight...

(Ahh, it appeared, lol, nevermind! Cool box!)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 214437
> View attachment 214438
> 
> 
> I received a SECOND teaser today, awesome! More Night before Christmas figures in a darling shadow box. Here's today's and the first one on my nbc display. Thank you thank you Reaper! I <3



The wife just went batty over these shadow boxes. Great job, Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry guys, I was so tired I fell asleep. so back to my story. so she handed me this light weight box, and had this grin on her face, and since she had said I had cool looking boxes, I turned the box around. wow! look at the dercor on my box. her and I decided it was a mirror cling. we discussed if I could get that off without ruining it. so I went out to the car and showed my grandson. he loved the mirror cling too. when we got home, he asked me not to open the box till he got there. he had to do something first. it's always more fun to open a box with someone. so while I waited for him, I worked at the cling. yes, I got it off in one piece. I'm going to put it on a picture frame. maybe a picture of me behind it.


----------



## hallorenescene

so my grandson came, and I opened the box. oh my goodness, I love what I got. the picture does not show it justice. this is so cool. I took it to work and showed the girls. they all oood and awed over it. thank you secret reaper, I really love this. I tried to make one for my haunt last year, but mine turned out real lame looking. I don't know why I don't have the flare to do stuff like this. I can sew wicked and do stuff like that. but this is alien to me. thank you, thank you.


----------



## hallorenescene

so I took the window cling and put it in my bedroom and shut the door before I went to work. it's kind of sticky, and I had visions of coming home and finding my cat rolled up in it. lol.


----------



## X-Pired

hallorenescene said:


> so my grandson came, and I opened the box. oh my goodness, I love what I got. the picture does not show it justice. this is so cool. I took it to work and showed the girls. they all oood and awed over it. thank you secret reaper, I really love this. I tried to make one for my haunt last year, but mine turned out real lame looking. I don't know why I don't have the flare to do stuff like this. I can sew wicked and do stuff like that. but this is alien to me. thank you, thank you.


Ver nice! Your reaper did an amazing job!


----------



## hallorenescene

thank you xpired. I just wish my picture showed how cool this really is. 
in the craft section people are always making stuff like this, and I made a comment I'd like something like this. hint hint. lol. my reaper was listening.


----------



## printersdevil

scareme, you have a great special thing for your victim. Will check in with you later today when I hear from her.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool reaps and teasers. Booswife, love all our stuff. Nice move, saki.girl!

30s in mid September! Holy cow! I can't imagine that. It was almost 100 here yesterday, but cool front and rain today and should be in 70s.


----------



## im the goddess

Those caged fairy skeletons are adorable. And the box was fantastic.

I better get my rear in gear and finish the last two items for my victim. Soon victim, soon.


----------



## booswife02

booswife02 said:


> I have wanted a bat in a cage forever
> Isn't this chest amazing!!!


This vampire chest is really cool guys, I wish you could see it, the holy water bottle is really heavy, gotta be metal. Its painted red and black with a cross on it, you cant tell in this picture. Going to hang my little bat up today  The kids really loved him. Cant wait to set up all of my Vampire things this year. Hubby bought me my first Reese peanut butter pumpkin of the year so im going to eat it, read my Dracula book and wait on my furniture on Friday! When my stuff gets here I will have 3 boxes to send out  Great job to all of you Reapers!


----------



## bethene

Oh, Hallo, I love the fairy bird cage, and the window cling, they are fabulous!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> A cool bow I'm going to put on a wreath and my favorite item .......she knitted a hat for me!!!! Orange and black of course and I did just leave the warm ocean side of North Carolina for the frozen tundra of Minnesota! Perfect timing Saki. Suppose to be in the 30's this week.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!


Sweetie you are so very welcome and i am so glad that i could bring some halloween spirt into your house right now i know how hard it must be waiting for your stuff and so happy i could make you smile


----------



## screamqueen2012

OR finding kitty took out a few lamps, the stuff on your dresser, maybe wet the floor while it raced through your house with that mean skull attached to its back, tore up the bedspread...lol.........could have been a party going on..haha.....i have a few cats, my precious darling furry kids i adore too....




hallorenescene said:


> so I took the window cling and put it in my bedroom and shut the door before I went to work. it's kind of sticky, and I had visions of coming home and finding my cat rolled up in it. lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> OR finding kitty took out a few lamps, the stuff on your dresser, maybe wet the floor while it raced through your house with that mean skull attached to its back, tore up the bedspread...lol.........could have been a party going on..haha.....i have a few cats, my precious darling furry kids i adore too....


Yeah...that sounds about right, lol. I have seen this happen with my darling kitties when they get something stuck to them! It was mass hysteria the time my Nala got a plastic bag looped around her neck...they are all terrified of plastic bags now!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ooooohh, my dear victim, your box is very near, and you will probably be reaped tomorrow!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Blowmoldcrazy, is it MEEEEEEEE......


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ok, here's a hint....my victim's name has a "b" in it. Mua ha ha ha ha


----------



## Kelloween

Kebboween? lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I wish I was your victim kelloween, I can't wait to see what you have in store


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww...so far, all the hints, no one seems like they are my reaper!! Who, oh who, could my reaper be???


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Me me! MY usernane begins with a b! LOL


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Darn it, should have made my username bumpkinprincess!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I would change my screen name to start with a "B"...but I don't think that's allowed on the forum, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Ok, here's a hint....my victim's name has a "b" in it. Mua ha ha ha ha


there real name or screen name that is the question hehe


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

the b is in their screen name Yeah, witchykitty, I looked at your post and thought "why would she say that?" and then I realized. lol


----------



## Woodsy

*My REAPER gifts !*

OK, I have been slacking but in my defense I do run an HVAC company and we are BUSY. So here is a picture of the VERY COOL stuff i got from my Reaper dawnski . She got an e-mail right away but I forgot about a picture !


----------



## Kelloween

woodsy said:


> ok, i have been slacking but in my defense i do run an hvac company and we are busy. So here is a picture of the very cool stuff i got from my reaper dawnski . She got an e-mail right away but i forgot about a picture !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214580



whats a gutter ghost?


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Cue Bing Crosby.....Ba Ba Ba Booooo......It's beginning to look a lot like Halloween, somewhere in your town....looking at you victim! Watch your porches Tuesday, someone will be reaped!


----------



## Woodsy

Kelloween said:


> whats a gutter ghost?



It appears to be a rather LARGE prop you hang between the gutters of your house and the ground. It as Hooks for the gutter and looks very cool.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh Woodsy, you got the Frankenbaby experiment from Dawnski's Mad Lab! Love it!! 

The gutter ghost looks like it will be huge. Great job, Dawnski.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Gutter Ghosts are very huge, lol. I have seen them online. Cool!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Love that frankenbaby! That is a great reap Woodsy.

Oh....and my name has a b in it! I'll be keeping a close watch on my porch tomorrow.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhh man. A Frankenbaby, gorgeous bottles AND a gutter ghost???!!!! That is an excellent reaping!


----------



## Kelloween

I am doing finishing touches now..mine will probably not go out till deadline..


----------



## Windborn

blowmoldcrazy said:


> the b is in their screen name Yeah, witchykitty, I looked at your post and thought "why would she say that?" and then I realized. lol


Oh!oh! I have B in my name!


----------



## creeperguardian

Victim you shall be getting your gift tomorrow. Please post soon. I'm very scared right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Make sure to post pics of your glitter ghost when hungove to see it


----------



## DvlsToy

Well, I can say we sent ours out today for our victim. I sent the tracking # to Bethene, BUT didn't write it down when I left work, dang it.... Ah we'll, you shall be reaped soon dear victim.


----------



## printersdevil

I could change to brintersdevil or printersbevil?????? Then I would have a b in m screen name.


----------



## im the goddess

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Ok, here's a hint....my victim's name has a "b" in it. Mua ha ha ha ha


 I don't not in screen or real! Not me then.


----------



## im the goddess

Frankenbaby, that cracks me up. Poor baby. I've seen pictures of the gutter ghosts, they are huge. Enjoy.


----------



## a_granger

Very Very soon my victim you will see a box full of funderful fright! Muahhahhahhaaa!!!


----------



## LadySherry

I received some really cool door knob "Do Not Disturb" hangers. I think they are from my reaper as a teaser or could be a pay it forward. Not sure because there is a name on the return address. I will not reveal the sender just yet. But I will tell you I LOVE them. I will try to post a pic later. Thank you very much.


----------



## Ghouliet

im the goddess said:


> I don't not in screen or real! Not me then.


No B's in my name either. I guess I wait a bit longer.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks I'm the goddess and bethene.
screamqueen, I chuckled at your description. yep, it would have put the terror into my cat. lol. he is such a gentile, laid back, sweet kitty, but I think that would have quite franticed my kitty. 
ah witchkitty, poor kitty. and no, I don't think b itchykitty is allowed. lol.
blowmold is sending a package to himself. 
I know, I know what a gutter ghost is. I have one. it is a ghost that is so long it can hang from your roof and touch the ground. I use it and spread it out to section off areas. I use it like a wall. I love mine. 2 years now it has come in handy. nice gifts there woodsy.


----------



## Bethany

Oh OH OH!!! I have a B in my screen name AND my real name!! 

Took me a while to catch up here. I LOVE the Frankenbaby!! He would be adorable in my nursery or Mad Lab. Wonder if I can get one done for display....


----------



## JustWhisper

I was beautifully reaped today by Czarina katarina. Here is a video of me opening the gifts. In the interest of time and space I shortened it. I also have photos below of all the great gifts. 

*VIDEO*





*PHOTOS*

The Box








Window clings, shower curtain, brain, and very life like (or dead like) intestines. You have to show me how to make those.








About 13 different internal parts made from great stuff expanding foam. Great job Kat.








Some intestinal BOO








Each of the expanding foam organs had adorable tags with descriptions.








The names or descriptions were hilarious








She made me this fangtastic wall hanging. I cannot decide whether to put it on the front door, in my haunt, or in the house.








I requested a LOT of creepy cloth, and she delivered. I never have enough.








Front of card








Inside of card. The handwriting says: (check) 5' intestines, soft, (check) gory stuff for walls, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth and (check) creepy cloth.








The aftermath. I am still not done cleaning that up.









Czarina, you were so generous with your time and talents. Everything is just perfect and will be used with great pleasure. Thank you for being such a wonderful reaper. Big hugs.


----------



## im the goddess

Can't wait to see the photos just whisper


----------



## printersdevil

My sister called and has another box filled with goodies. I was at her place until around 6 p.m. and it was delivered after that! I keep trying to run by around 5 because that is mail time. But the other guys deliver later. Photos to follow tomorrow! More fun!!!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

YAY!!!, more pics


----------



## guttercat33

love my second gift


----------



## guttercat33

letter with it


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Cool mummy head guttercat!!! the scroll looks awesome!!1


----------



## JustWhisper

I went back to edit my post. By the time I was done there were more posts. So be sure to go back up a few posts and see the very cool reapings bestowed upon me.

Guttercat, that is so meow. I love the head and the scroll. Very imaginative. I can't wait to see what other surprises await you.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I don't have B in any of my names either. If I change my name to Lady Barsenic, can I get the package? The suspense is starting to get to me. Snow tonight in the mile high city, really feels like fall! I'm ready for Halloween, and more pictures!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Ooh, ohhh--pick me, pick me!!! My name has a "b" in it!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Saki.Girl said:


> screamqueen out standing love that table actual love all you did





Saki.Girl said:


> there real name or screen name that is the question hehe


Ooh, my real name and my screen name both have a B in them!!


----------



## im the goddess

JustWhisper said:


> I was beautifully reaped today by Czarina katarina. Here is a video of me opening the gifts. In the interest of time and space I shortened it. I also have photos below of all the great gifts.
> 
> *VIDEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTOS*
> 
> The Box
> View attachment 214631
> 
> 
> Window clings, shower curtain, brain, and very life like (or dead like) intestines. You have to show me how to make those.
> View attachment 214632
> 
> 
> About 13 different internal parts made from great stuff expanding foam. Great job Kat.
> View attachment 214633
> 
> 
> Some intestinal BOO
> View attachment 214634
> 
> 
> Each of the expanding foam organs had adorable tags with descriptions.
> View attachment 214635
> 
> 
> The names or descriptions were hilarious
> View attachment 214636
> 
> 
> She made me this fangtastic wall hanging. I cannot decide whether to put it on the front door, in my haunt, or in the house.
> View attachment 214637
> 
> 
> I requested a LOT of creepy cloth, and she delivered. I never have enough.
> View attachment 214638
> 
> 
> Front of card
> View attachment 214639
> 
> 
> Inside of card. The handwriting says: (check) 5' intestines, soft, (check) gory stuff for walls, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth and (check) creepy cloth.
> View attachment 214640
> 
> 
> The aftermath. I am still not done cleaning that up.
> View attachment 214641
> 
> 
> 
> Czarina, you were so generous with your time and talents. Everything is just perfect and will be used with great pleasure. Thank you for being such a wonderful reaper. Big hugs.


very nice. I love your video. Great reap.


----------



## scareme

JustWhisper, I loved watching the video of you opening the gift. What a big box. I guess if big things come in small packages, then even bigger things come in big packages. 

Great reaping everyone. I can't keep up with everybody.


----------



## Spookerstar

I loved your video! Thank you for letting us all share in your reap! Awesome stuff. Good job REAPER Czarina Katarina!




JustWhisper said:


> I was beautifully reaped today by Czarina katarina. Here is a video of me opening the gifts. In the interest of time and space I shortened it. I also have photos below of all the great gifts.
> 
> *VIDEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTOS*
> 
> The Box
> View attachment 214631
> 
> 
> Window clings, shower curtain, brain, and very life like (or dead like) intestines. You have to show me how to make those.
> View attachment 214632
> 
> 
> About 13 different internal parts made from great stuff expanding foam. Great job Kat.
> View attachment 214633
> 
> 
> Some intestinal BOO
> View attachment 214634
> 
> 
> Each of the expanding foam organs had adorable tags with descriptions.
> View attachment 214635
> 
> 
> The names or descriptions were hilarious
> View attachment 214636
> 
> 
> She made me this fangtastic wall hanging. I cannot decide whether to put it on the front door, in my haunt, or in the house.
> View attachment 214637
> 
> 
> I requested a LOT of creepy cloth, and she delivered. I never have enough.
> View attachment 214638
> 
> 
> Front of card
> View attachment 214639
> 
> 
> Inside of card. The handwriting says: (check) 5' intestines, soft, (check) gory stuff for walls, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth and (check) creepy cloth.
> View attachment 214640
> 
> 
> The aftermath. I am still not done cleaning that up.
> View attachment 214641
> 
> 
> 
> Czarina, you were so generous with your time and talents. Everything is just perfect and will be used with great pleasure. Thank you for being such a wonderful reaper. Big hugs.


----------



## Spookerstar

I have been having so much fun stalking and creating for my reaper that I haven't shipped yet. 
Just the other day I not only challenged DH to craft the impossible, I also asked my coworkers to make something too. They think i am nuts and yet they were totally on board with it. Share the love!

Hopefully I will ship before the very last day but I just might have to keep you in suspense a bit longer my Dear Victim. By the way, here is a clue...you live in a state that has an S in it. Soon my pretty...


----------



## Kelloween

Spookerstar said:


> I have been having so much fun stalking and creating for my reaper that I haven't shipped yet.
> Just the other day I not only challenged DH to craft the impossible, I also asked my coworkers to make something too. They think i am nuts and yet they were totally on board with it. Share the love!
> 
> Hopefully I will ship before the very last day but I just might have to keep you in suspense a bit longer my Dear Victim. By the way, here is a clue...you live in a state that has an S in it. Soon my pretty...



its me! its me!


----------



## screamqueen2012

great reap folks....im wondering two things, do you ever wonder if the po xrays these boxes what they think...hahaha...man you shipped a human in that big box....and two....................how long did it take you to pick up all those peanuts...lol.................great reap



JustWhisper said:


> I was beautifully reaped today by Czarina katarina. Here is a video of me opening the gifts. In the interest of time and space I shortened it. I also have photos below of all the great gifts.
> 
> *VIDEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTOS*
> 
> The Box
> View attachment 214631
> 
> 
> Window clings, shower curtain, brain, and very life like (or dead like) intestines. You have to show me how to make those.
> View attachment 214632
> 
> 
> About 13 different internal parts made from great stuff expanding foam. Great job Kat.
> View attachment 214633
> 
> 
> Some intestinal BOO
> View attachment 214634
> 
> 
> Each of the expanding foam organs had adorable tags with descriptions.
> View attachment 214635
> 
> 
> The names or descriptions were hilarious
> View attachment 214636
> 
> 
> She made me this fangtastic wall hanging. I cannot decide whether to put it on the front door, in my haunt, or in the house.
> View attachment 214637
> 
> 
> I requested a LOT of creepy cloth, and she delivered. I never have enough.
> View attachment 214638
> 
> 
> Front of card
> View attachment 214639
> 
> 
> Inside of card. The handwriting says: (check) 5' intestines, soft, (check) gory stuff for walls, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth, (check) creepy cloth and (check) creepy cloth.
> View attachment 214640
> 
> 
> The aftermath. I am still not done cleaning that up.
> View attachment 214641
> 
> 
> 
> Czarina, you were so generous with your time and talents. Everything is just perfect and will be used with great pleasure. Thank you for being such a wonderful reaper. Big hugs.


----------



## Always Wicked

This is headed to my victim today !!! I hope she will like it .... She will also have a small follow up pkg but this is her big reaper gift ...


----------



## The Great Pumpkin

Got home after a very long day at work and found this!!!! Thanks Reaper you made my day! Time for some reverse stalking to figure out who my Reaper is!


----------



## printersdevil

Love all the teasers and Reaps. Awesome stuff there Just whisper. I agree the PO scanners must have been surprised!

I have an S in my state, maybe the Reap is mine.

Gotta finish up my vics stuff and mail.


----------



## im the goddess

Spookerstar said:


> I have been having so much fun stalking and creating for my reaper that I haven't shipped yet.
> Just the other day I not only challenged DH to craft the impossible, I also asked my coworkers to make something too. They think i am nuts and yet they were totally on board with it. Share the love!
> 
> Hopefully I will ship before the very last day but I just might have to keep you in suspense a bit longer my Dear Victim. By the way, here is a clue...you live in a state that has an S in it. Soon my pretty...


Well then it is not me.



Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 214710
> View attachment 214711
> 
> 
> This is headed to my victim today !!! I hope she will like it .... She will also have a small follow up pkg but this is her big reaper gift ...


 I like flowers, is is coming to me?



The Great Pumpkin said:


> View attachment 214712
> View attachment 214713
> View attachment 214714
> 
> 
> Got home after a very long day at work and found this!!!! Thanks Reaper you made my day! Time for some reverse stalking to figure out who my Reaper is!


 cute coffin.

Just whisper, the video was great. Nice reap.


----------



## bethene

love the video, JW,,,, Kat did a wonderful job with your reap!!! 


love all the teasers this year,, every one has stepped up their game!!!


----------



## DvlsToy

Just checked here at work, our victim shall be reaped on Monday! The big brown truck shall bring your package, We hope you like it!


----------



## The Walking Dead

Spookerstar said:


> Hopefully I will ship before the very last day but I just might have to keep you in suspense a bit longer my Dear Victim. By the way, here is a clue...you live in a state that has an S in it. Soon my pretty...


My state has a *S* in it.


----------



## Hilda

JustWhisper said:


> I was beautifully reaped today by Czarina katarina. Here is a video of me opening the gifts. In the interest of time and space I shortened it. I also have photos below of all the great gifts.


Everything you received is wonderful JW!! Czarina Katarina did a fabulous job! What beautiful guts! LOL
I also soooo enjoyed watching your video. 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Paint It Black

Great mummy head and coffin teasers! So creative!!

JW, I enjoyed watching your video, Kat did a wonderful job with the intestines, wreath, and the items she picked out for you. They lined up perfectly with your wish list as I recall. The card checking off your wishes cracked me up too. 

Really fun SR so far this year.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Watch your porch closely my dear victim..... Remember, If you have a "b" in your screen name


----------



## Saki.Girl

love how people are going over the top this year with there gifts way to go reapers


----------



## Kenneth

I was reaped today! Just kidding, it's just my baby Nox in a box. Sadly, the UPS driver went right past me today. LOVING all of the reaps! And I am waiting patiently with breath that is baited. Unfortunately, my dear victim, it seems yours will be sent out on the last day.


----------



## Terra

I got REAPED!!!

Come watch the amazing reaping I got from MoonWitchKitty!


















When I got the teaser card the only clue it had was the initials MWK...












MoonWitchKitty became my first guess and am so glad she was. Still gawking at the gorgeous painting and I'll admit - didn't get the Moon Witch Kitty during the video, lol! Duh! It was obvious. The colors are so pretty.











This is the coolest thing. MWK said she took a bird house and spookified it. Isn't that awesome?













Just love these trinkets and the witch poster.












Look - got to display a graveyard after all 


Thank you so much for this and also being patient while I got the chance to get this video done. Again - what an artist you are and I feel fortunate to be your victim. Have a great Halloween!


----------



## sikntwizted

Very resourceful. JustWhisper painted up and re-decorated a few nick-knacks for the kids. Always thought that was cool.


----------



## lisa48317

*I got (partially) reaped today!! Thank you so much mystery person from Maryland! *

A mysterious letter......









OMG - the cutest little dragon! She goes perfectly with Gary the Gargoyle and Doug the Dragon! I'll call her Daisy. 

















My daughter was slightly freaked out that someone knew so much about her until I told her about my signature here. 
Sadly, the bank didn't survive the trip, but I'm pretty sure I can glue its feet back on. It is adorable!









Did I say thank you???? THANK YOU!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

more great reaps great job everyone


----------



## Kyriotes

Warning: Taken with a 3ds (gameboy camera)
This reap is thanks to Andreatta X-pired


Box 1



















Putka seeds and a lovely candy corn bag









"Original folk art by Spirit Mountain Primitives Aug 2014"









Inside of the bag



























Wooden bowl









Box 2

The box art was so darned cool on this









"Death Stalker"









I have weapons up on my wall already. This will join them. What does that say about me though?


















This little guy was built on a stick









I am reusing this bag for many Hallowe'ens to come.









Cousin primitive pumpkin. Now I need to put my shelf up, don't I?



























Oh goodie!









Love him.




































Noice. I have a spare mannequin head for this.









My girlfriend was saying I should go drop a bunch of money on candles...


----------



## Kyriotes

and Bath and Body Works specifically.









I've been meaning to get a vintage decoration like this.









Whew. What a reap. It was unyielding. Thank you so much for your thought and the financial aspect too. Those giant boxes weren't cheap. I hope you are doubly treated by your reaper.


----------



## Kelloween

Is it wrong to want other people's reaps? 

nice job everyone!


----------



## LairMistress

Mine both does...and doesn't. 



The Walking Dead said:


> My state has a *S* in it.


----------



## geist

*what is the orange soap???*


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*Amok, amok, amok! Ooooohhhh, my lovely victim, the time is near!!! I have crafted, blasted, burnt, slashed, spooked, and spelled in an effort to make all of your fondest nightmares, err, wishes come to life! As I wrap each one up carefully, and bid them adieu, I can't help but think they may gang up and cause the owls a terrible ruckus as they head down south! Wouldn't that just be delicious fun??!! My vic is of the male persuasion, and is rumored to make an appearance among the other spooks and ghouls every Hallow's Eve...*


----------



## Kyriotes

People were giving me weird looks while I was on my balcony taking pictures of my loot. Should've put on the mask and stared back.


----------



## Kyriotes

@geist
A walk in the woods; A leisurely stroll through golden leaves, red rosewood and cool bergamot.


----------



## im the goddess

Kenneth said:


> I was reaped today! Just kidding, it's just my baby Nox in a box. Sadly, the UPS driver went right past me today. LOVING all of the reaps! And I am waiting patiently with breath that is baited. Unfortunately, my dear victim, it seems yours will be sent out on the last day.


are you sending me that beautiful kitty too?


----------



## im the goddess

Terra said:


> I got REAPED!!!
> 
> Come watch the amazing reaping I got from MoonWitchKitty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got the teaser card the only clue it had was the initials MWK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonWitchKitty became my first guess and am so glad she was. Still gawking at the gorgeous painting and I'll admit - didn't get the Moon Witch Kitty during the video, lol! Duh! It was obvious. The colors are so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the coolest thing. MWK said she took a bird house and spookified it. Isn't that awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love these trinkets and the witch poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look - got to display a graveyard after all
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this and also being patient while I got the chance to get this video done. Again - what an artist you are and I feel fortunate to be your victim. Have a great Halloween!


terra, your reap is faboolous mwk I love it all, but the painting is wonderful.



lisa48317 said:


> *I got (partially) reaped today!! Thank you so much mystery person from Maryland! *
> 
> A mysterious letter......
> 
> View attachment 214813
> 
> 
> OMG - the cutest little dragon! She goes perfectly with Gary the Gargoyle and Doug the Dragon! I'll call her Daisy.
> 
> View attachment 214814
> 
> 
> View attachment 214815
> 
> 
> My daughter was slightly freaked out that someone knew so much about her until I told her about my signature here.
> Sadly, the bank didn't survive the trip, but I'm pretty sure I can glue its feet back on. It is adorable!
> 
> View attachment 214816
> 
> 
> Did I say thank you???? THANK YOU!!


those are adorable.



Kyriotes said:


> Warning: Taken with a 3ds (gameboy camera)
> This reap is thanks to Andreatta X-pired
> 
> 
> Box 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putka seeds and a lovely candy corn bag
> 
> 
> "Original folk art by Spirit Mountain Primitives Aug 2014"
> 
> 
> Inside of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> What a fabulous reaping, and what is this little guy?


----------



## Ghouliet

Spookerstar said:


> I have been having so much fun stalking and creating for my reaper that I haven't shipped yet.
> Just the other day I not only challenged DH to craft the impossible, I also asked my coworkers to make something too. They think i am nuts and yet they were totally on board with it. Share the love!
> 
> Hopefully I will ship before the very last day but I just might have to keep you in suspense a bit longer my Dear Victim. By the way, here is a clue...you live in a state that has an S in it. Soon my pretty...


You're not my reaper. I live in Arizona. No S's.


----------



## Ghouliet

Kenneth said:


> I was reaped today! Just kidding, it's just my baby Nox in a box. Sadly, the UPS driver went right past me today. LOVING all of the reaps! And I am waiting patiently with breath that is baited. Unfortunately, my dear victim, it seems yours will be sent out on the last day.



Ohhhh, You can send that to me but use overnight delivery. I want that little sweetie alive.


----------



## printersdevil

Here are the promised photos from the Super Super Reaper gift to my sister from an unidentified Reaper. She received this yesterday and it only had a return address and name but not a screen name. I will go back and look because I am pretty sure that someone posted that she would have a gift on Thursday. Anyway until we have a name for sure this is unknown, but greatly appreciated. Lots of great things in this package. Barbara and I thank you so much.

On to the photos:
Overall picture of all the wonderful gifts. Such a great collection of things. 








Cute mouse dressed for the season and one of the potion bottles








great candle. Did you make this one? Reminds me of the creative ones I see on here.









All these wonderful things are from Screemqueen2012! I was about to go cross eyed trying to scan backwards since I thought I remembered someone saying she would get a package on Thursday. Thanks for letting us know! You guys and gals ROCK!

Loving this spellbook type box that held three potion bottles. Very nice!








Spine of the spellbook box








Back side of the spellbook box







Inside of the spellbook box. Very nice! This is on the left side and the right side had the 3 potion bottles in it.








Cute figurine. Love this!








Thank you so much for all the wonderful things. Please let us know who you are!

Sorry these are so big!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Got a teaser card and a package today!!! The card is awesome and I'm about to open the package. I'll take pics and post them tonight!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

hi printersdevil, that was from me...im glad she liked it, i just wanted to send her some cute bright happy things for a table in her witch theme...glad she likes them...you are welcome and tell her i hope she has a great holiday, you two are awesome!!



printersdevil said:


> Here are the promised photos from the Super Super Reaper gift to my sister from an unidentified Reaper. She received this yesterday and it only had a return address and name but not a screen name. I will go back and look because I am pretty sure that someone posted that she would have a gift on Thursday. Anyway until we have a name for sure this is unknown, but greatly appreciated. Lots of great things in this package. Barbara and I thank you so much.
> 
> On to the photos:
> Overall picture of all the wonderful gifts. Such a great collection of things.
> View attachment 214905
> 
> 
> Cure house dressed for the season and one of the potion bottles
> View attachment 214899
> 
> 
> great candle. Did you make this one? Reminds me of the creative ones I see on here.
> View attachment 214904
> 
> 
> Loving this spellbook type box that held three potion bottles. Very nice!
> View attachment 214903
> 
> 
> Spine of the spellbook box
> View attachment 214902
> 
> 
> Back side of the spellbook box
> View attachment 214901
> 
> Inside of the spellbook box. Very nice! This is on the left side and the right side had the 3 potion bottles in it.
> 
> View attachment 214900
> 
> Cute scarecrow. Love this!
> View attachment 214899
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all the wonderful things. Please let us know who you are!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> Is it wrong to want other people's reaps?
> 
> nice job everyone!


I hope not, because I really want everyone's reaps, lol. I really love many of the things Kyriotes received...and that baby dragon lisa got...soooo cute!! (Oddly, I have a gargoyle named Gary, too, lol.) Not to mention a ton of other items people have gotten so far! I think everyone has received at least one item I would love to have...if not more than one, or all!
I wish I could've found some of those primitive items in my area for my own victim!


----------



## Kelloween

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope not, because I really want everyone's reaps, lol. I really love many of the things Kyriotes received...and that baby dragon lisa got...soooo cute!! (Oddly, I have a gargoyle named Gary, too, lol.) Not to mention a ton of other items people have gotten so far! I think everyone has received at least one item I would love to have...if not more than one, or all!
> I wish I could've found some of those primitive items in my area for my own victim!


I really like primitive..those are great!


----------



## printersdevil

Now on to that goodies that Barbara received today from Beautiful Little Nightmare. Awesome things again.

We ran to pick up some vaccum bags and got back about 4:30. The mailman who never gets there before 5 was across the street headed in the other direction. I pulled up to her mailbox and she was checking it and I heard someone. The mailman had jumped out of the truck and trotted across the street. He was saying Mrs. Gray, Mrs. Gray, I left you ANOTHER package inside your door!!! It has been raining all day, but he said that he checked and the metal door closed up enough around it to not get wet. He wanted her to have it and not have to wait until Monday. He said he was a little afraid that she wouldn't see it since her carport is in the back and was glad we pulled up!

Here are the photos:
The wonderful assortment of Halloween gifts from Pretty little nightmare---thank you so much. You guys have just made her so happy. It is so nice to see her smiling and having fun!!!









Brass candleholder and crystal ball in background behind the mouse that chewed its way into the pumpkin and got stuck!















Halloween scrubber that will be great in the kitchen. She got some kitchen towels from someone else and magnets for the fridge too already. So the kitchen is all set, too







Very unique scarecrow!
Ghost again! Did you make this? It is so cool.

View attachment 214937


This is the cutest crystal ball on a cauldron!








barb with the precious ghost. You can see they have bonded already.









Thank you again for your generousity and helping to brighten her up.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The photos aren't working for me, printersdevil...


----------



## printersdevil

What is up with the photos. They were there. Then they weren't and I thought I fixed because I could see them and now they are gone again. Off to see if I can fix them.


----------



## Lady Dy

I can see them.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can see them now! Super cute stuff!


----------



## texaslucky

Wooo hooo! great stuff there for barbara. Glad the photos are working now!


----------



## LadySherry

I HAVE BEEN REAPED
I can not believe the items that Bethany has filled the box with. All I can say is that I feel blessed. I am trying to get the photos to load to my computer but of course they won't right now. I will work them. Trust me when I say they are worth the wait and will blow your mind.


----------



## ter_ran

*I must say all the gifts are simply grand! Hope you all are having a blast with this years SR exchange. Sorry to say I have been absent for quite a while and hope you all can forgive me. I did want to take part in this year's SR but did not make the deadline nor was around to signup. Hope to take part in it next year! Stay spooky my friends! *


----------



## LadySherry

Ter-ran. There is a 2nd round starting very soon


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes, signs ups are happening right now until the 20th, I believe!


----------



## ter_ran

*Okay now we're talkin! Beth, if you are browsing, I am available to do the 2nd round SR exchange. Thank you LadySherry and WitchyKitty for the heads up! *


----------



## hallorenescene

just whisper, nice reap and thanks for sharing the video. you do know while you were throwing out your peanuts, you tossed out some intestines in one handful. I like the boo made out of intestines. I bet all yhe intestines took some time. anyway, my favorite was the wreath. that was very nice. and one can always use creepy cloth. I've bought some 2 or 3 times, had 2 or 3 reaps give it, and last year at Halloween we still didn't have enough. so last xmas, that is one thing my family gave me. more creapy cloth. and your card is adorable. I love cards.
oh my gosh gutter cat, that mummy head is awesome. and what a clever note.
always wicked, it looks like a fun package.
oh, I don't remember seeing the great pumpkin reap, very nice indeed.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

No package for me anytime soon I guess. No B in my name, and no S in my state. Boo!! Sigh, I'll be patient.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ter_ran said:


> *Okay now we're talkin! Beth, if you are browsing, I am available to do the 2nd round SR exchange. Thank you LadySherry and WitchyKitty for the heads up! *


Go over to the Second SR sign up thread and sign up there...plus, PM bethene your info and likes/dislikes list, too. Don't forget to also post your L/D list in the Second SR likes/dislikes thread, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I see you did already, ter-ran, lol, nevermind! 
Can't wait to see more pics!!! I love pics! Everything has been awesome so far!


----------



## LadyGoats

Lady Arsenic said:


> No package for me anytime soon I guess. No B in my name, and no S in my state. Boo!! Sigh, I'll be patient.


Pssshhhh... Last time I checked, it was totally acceptable to spell it Colorabo. ;-)


----------



## LadyGoats

LadyGoats said:


> Pssshhhh... Last time I checked, it was totally acceptable to spell it Colorabo. ;-)


Might help if I paid attention to which would have the "B" or the "S" - "C" can also sound like "S", so it only makes sense that it could also be "Solorado". Tell me I'm wrong!!


----------



## Ghouliet

LadyGoats said:


> Pssshhhh... Last time I checked, it was totally acceptable to spell it Colorabo. ;-)


Colorabo (For those of us who are dyslexic).


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, nice reap. the fishing shack and the picture were very nice.
lisa, sweet. that little dragon and monkey are adorable. looks like he's already made friends.
kyroites, wowza, I love all of that. that's what I call reaped.
printer, that mouse is an annalee mouse. annalee makes very cute items and are very collectible. nice reap for your sister.
Barbra, very nice gifts. have fun with them


----------



## Zombiesmash

My awesome teaser card! Very creative and well-done, Reaper!








Letter from my reaper. Box 1 of 2! That's awesome and way too kind.








My awesome packages - flameless tealights (always need these!), foilage for my swamp scene (need as much as I can get!), and two awesome lenticular portraits that I hadn't seen before. Love! Thank you reaper, I've got to stalk to figure out who you are!


----------



## hallorenescene

zombiesmash, nice tease. love your card. and very useful gifts


----------



## matrixmom

Wow. Everyone has such nice gifts!! Loving all the pics!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Someone may be getting reaped today.....


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


----------



## kfinley

Somebody is getting a special package today!!


----------



## Hilda

beautifulnightmare said:


> Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


There's an A in my username, my real name, AND my nickname... Also in my middle name and all THREE (birth, married, remarried) of my last names! 
It HAS to be me!!!! 
Woot Woot! hahahaha


----------



## kfinley

It is so you!



Hilda said:


> There's an A in my username, my real name, AND my nickname... Also in my middle name and all THREE (birth, married, remarried) of my last names!
> It HAS to be me!!!!
> Woot Woot! hahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl

beautifulnightmare said:


> Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


oh there is a a in my screen name and in my real name and i live far away maybe its me


----------



## im the goddess

Not me, No A in any of my names except my middle name, and no one knows it.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Second hint, a person that lives in texas will be getting reaped today...


----------



## bethene

I am amazed at how much thought has gone into the reaps, I love everyone's gifts, and yes, I am wishing some of them were mine, lol!


----------



## Bethany

LadySherry I am glad you liked everything. It arrived earlier than they stated. 
Hope you can post pics soon.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I have been reaped!!!

Everything is so fantastic, especially all the polymer stuff. I love how unique they are, and just my style! I even did a little gasp when I saw the lollipop. Thank you so much, reaper!


----------



## The Walking Dead

beautifulnightmare said:


> Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


My real name and my user name have a couple.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wow Cryptic, love the scarecrow pumpkin guy. I got something today too. I'm not sure if its a teaser, or the gift. I also don't know who sent it. Just your real name, and that your in NY.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I really like the reaper guy on canvas! Thank you! Very cool!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

By the way, the reaper guy was the canvas scroll in the first picture.


----------



## sikntwizted

Another year of awesomely creative reaps! This forum is so cool. Can't do this on my Jeep forum. Can you see that? People mailing bumpers and tires to each other.


----------



## kfinley

I just literally laughed out loud when I saw this!



sikntwizted said:


> Another year of awesomely creative reaps! This forum is so cool. Can't do this on my Jeep forum. Can you see that? People mailing bumpers and tires to each other.


----------



## amyml

I love looking through these! Victim, your package will be on it's way just as soon as I figure out how to pack it up.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

LadyGoats, I think your right! Solarado is very appropriate for this place! Sunburns during the day, frost/snow overnight, sunburn again the next day....SOLARado it is!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Quickly, if you live in texas, look out on your porch,and see there is a box waiting for you!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

sikntwizted said:


> Another year of awesomely creative reaps! This forum is so cool. Can't do this on my Jeep forum. Can you see that? People mailing bumpers and tires to each other.


LOL! That would get VERY EXPENSIVE!!!! I could only afford to send everyone pine scented air fresheners!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 214710
> View attachment 214711
> 
> 
> This is headed to my victim today !!! I hope she will like it .... She will also have a small follow up pkg but this is her big reaper gift ...


I have a feeling....that maybe.........LOVE all the flowers


----------



## screamqueen2012

do you know who reaped you, i do...lol i recognize something there...hehehe 



CrypticCuriosity said:


> I have been reaped!!!
> 
> Everything is so fantastic, especially all the polymer stuff. I love how unique they are, and just my style! I even did a little gasp when I saw the lollipop. Thank you so much, reaper!


----------



## creeperguardian

i want to be reaped soon


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Someone may be getting reaped today.....


I was reaped!!!! Omg, I am blown over and I haven't even gotten to go through the whole box yet as we are running out the door for our sons 6 month pics. Blowmoldcrazy, you have seriously outdone yourself!!!

Here is a sneak peek of the box  I will post more as soon as we get home from the studio and I can get proper pics!

































blowmoldcrazy said:


> Quickly, if you live in texas, look out on your porch,and see there is a box waiting for you!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

creeperguardian said:


> i want to be reaped soon


We will all get reaped soon, the deadline for mailing is the 17th just four days away.


How exciting Jezebel_Boo!


----------



## bethene

Can't wait to see what you got, jezebel boo!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

YAY!!!!! you got it!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

blowmoldcrazy said:


> YAY!!!!! you got it!!!!


I did!! I'm not going to be able to contain myself until we get home and I get to go through it all!!  my partner just came home and was like you have a box with a skeleton all over it. Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghouliet said:


> We will all get reaped soon, the deadline for mailing is the 17th just four days away.
> 
> 
> How exciting Jezebel_Boo!


wow did the 17th come fast for sure


----------



## NormalLikeYou

I need a generator for my '65 Jeep Gladiator. If someone could mail me one of those that'd be great...




sikntwizted said:


> Another year of awesomely creative reaps! This forum is so cool. Can't do this on my Jeep forum. Can you see that? People mailing bumpers and tires to each other.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Printersdevil- I'm so glad that Barbara liked my package. I just wanted to send her a little something to brighten her day. I did not make the ghost, but when I found him I thought he was super cute and figured she would like him. I'm glad to see they are bonding!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I was reaped today. Totally unexpected. I was waiting for a package to arrive from DHL and when we turned into the driveway there was a white package with Amazon tape on it. I start complaining because my DHL package hasn't arrived yet and I couldn't remember what I had ordered from Amazon. Well played reaper! Lol It wasn't until my husband mentioned little tombstones drawn on the sides that I realized it was my reap, that turned my complaining off! So here it is:


























































I really, really love the witch ornament, I'm looking forward to putting her on my Christmas tree this year! Thank you very much reaper!


----------



## Kelloween

I have 4 days..right? I am on my last thing..wow, Im a slow poke this time...I just could not and can not get motivated this year...I really am thinking I may skip it..its hard to do after all these years though..lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Terra said:


> I got REAPED!!!
> 
> Come watch the amazing reaping I got from MoonWitchKitty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got the teaser card the only clue it had was the initials MWK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonWitchKitty became my first guess and am so glad she was. Still gawking at the gorgeous painting and I'll admit - didn't get the Moon Witch Kitty during the video, lol! Duh! It was obvious. The colors are so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the coolest thing. MWK said she took a bird house and spookified it. Isn't that awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love these trinkets and the witch poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look - got to display a graveyard after all
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this and also being patient while I got the chance to get this video done. Again - what an artist you are and I feel fortunate to be your victim. Have a great Halloween!


I'm So glad you loved everything. To admit i was a little intimidated when I found out who I got to stalk. I am also on your friends list on Face Book, got a kick out of your spider postings.

I enjoyed having you for a Victim  So glad you liked everything I was a little worried you wouldn't


----------



## fenixcelt

Finishing gathering things for my victim this weekend. I feel so far behind. Maybe a bit much to chew at once while building props for main haunt. Think it is still going to be good, and hope they like it. Dont worry Victim, you will be posting pics here soon.


----------



## Terra

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm So glad you loved everything. To admit i was a little intimidated when I found out who I got to stalk. I am also on your friends list on Face Book, got a kick out of your spider postings.
> 
> I enjoyed having you for a Victim  So glad you liked everything I was a little worried you wouldn't


Oh, your teaser card (my very first) really sent me on the hunt. Soon as I saw someone refer you to MWK <smack to the head> I just knew it was you. Then it was so fun as you teased on the thread here about it being in Texas. Sweet torture. 

Thank you again for your gifts. The artistry was such a treat to behold and admire. Plus - I get to Keep THEM! <Muh ha ha ha!>


----------



## JustWhisper

Hallowrene, yes, I am aware I tossed out some guts while throwing out peanuts. It was hiding in the massive amount of peanuts. I found it shortly. 

All the gifts coming in are just ridiculously amazing, incredibly artful, and stupendously thoughtful. I am totally overwhelmed this year and feel a challenge coming on for next year. How creative can I be? I didn't get to be creative this year, sorry victim.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

blowmoldcrazy said:


> the b is in their screen name Yeah, witchykitty, I looked at your post and thought "why would she say that?" and then I realized. lol


I thought it was you...but saying the b was just in the screen name threw me off. Lol back home now and getting ready to delve into my box of goodies with my camera!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

screamqueen2012 said:


> do you know who reaped you, i do...lol i recognize something there...hehehe


I don't, actually!


----------



## printersdevil

Warning: lots of photos. I hope these all post. I drove to my daughter's house today accompanied by my sister Barbara. My daughter is texaslucky on the Forum and Barb is the recipient of some great Secret Secret Reaping by some of you after the loss of her husband this year and some rough medical issues. 

Texaslucky's Reaper was Scareme, who lives about 90 minutes from her. I live about an hour the other direction from texaslucky. Scareme contacted me a couple of weeks ago and asked about arranging a surprise meeting with texaslucky to personally deliver her Reap. So we have been working on this quietly. 

Then TL got sick this week with strep and later in the week diagnosed with a UTI. She has had a not so great week. Today, that changed. We all met at her house. I had to tell her what was going on, but she didn't know who her Reaper was. Now, none of us had met before. So Scareme and her hubby came and brought this humongous box filled, plus four nice TOTer sacks filled with things for the four kids! Wow!!! 

In addition, she brought me a wonderful beautiful witch. I was speechless. She also brought a great pumpkin with light to Barbara and an adorable witch's cauldron with a live ivy planted in it that was labeled Poison Ivy and decorated with Halloween things. So cute.

So below are the wonderful items that she brought today. I am still amazed and bowled over by all the items and her generousity. We spent several hours visiting and it was so much fun to get to know each other.

The photos below are from my phone. Texaslucky (Tracie) and her Richy left when we did to go to WinStar Casino for the afternoon. With three teens and an 8 year old they don't have a lot of time to themselves, so they were taking advantage of the fact that they had the afternoon and evening to themselves.She is on call this weekend for work so can't be far out of town in case she gets a call. She will be along later this weekend with some of her pictures and comments. But, in the meantime, enjoy looking at all these and know that Scareme way outdid what a Reaper should provide. 

Many many JOL pumpkins, hanging ghost, ghouls, spiders, tombstones, and a fabulous creeped up Elmo. LOL There was so much and so many items that I still can not process all of this!

Thank you scareme and hubby Rick. This was a great way to kick off this holiday season!!! You rock!


----------



## creeperguardian

i have an idea on who might be my reaper


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I thought it was you...but saying the b was just in the screen name threw me off. Lol back home now and getting ready to delve into my box of goodies with my camera!


I was trying hard to keep you off my tail, and when you sent me the friend request I was hoping that you didn't find out that it was me!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I was trying hard to keep you off my tail, and when you sent me the friend request I was hoping that you didn't find out that it was me!!


Lol you did a good job! I had no idea!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Thank you Badgirl for our wonderful box of goodies. The queen and I are doing our reaping together this year since when we signed up we did not know when her surgery was going to be. Badgirl went with the perfect theme for a joint box. Using Jack and Sally!

Thank you so much!

To our victim we have not forgotten about you! your reaping is coming!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow scream amazing job on the reap as ways you rock


----------



## Saki.Girl

I've the jack stuff pumkingking


----------



## screamqueen2012

you better hurry up, we are all waiting.....you didnt lose my address did you....lol



Kelloween said:


> I have 4 days..right? I am on my last thing..wow, Im a slow poke this time...I just could not and can not get motivated this year...I really am thinking I may skip it..its hard to do after all these years though..lol


----------



## screamqueen2012

well i am out...not in texas




blowmoldcrazy said:


> Second hint, a person that lives in texas will be getting reaped today...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

More pics, more pics, more pics!!!!!


----------



## Mayzshon

Just got a sweet haul. My own victim should be getting their package by the end of the week.


----------



## Bethany

How long should I wait to post pics in the Latest Crafts Thread of my victim's gifts after they receive them?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> How long should I wait to post pics in the Latest Crafts Thread of my victim's gifts after they receive them?


since your victime has seen them i would go ahead and post


----------



## The Walking Dead

Mayzshon the 9 movie is pretty good, my family just got it. To be honest though some parts are a little disturbing, but I guess that makes it a good halloween movie.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-sign-up-discussion-thread-4.html#post1677003
Come play with us for Round 2


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ha ha ha ha ha! My Hubster would totally love a new set of tires for our Jeep! That would be a funny list of likes/dislikes for a Jeep exchange! LOL!



sikntwizted said:


> Another year of awesomely creative reaps! This forum is so cool. Can't do this on my Jeep forum. Can you see that? People mailing bumpers and tires to each other.


Great reaps & teasers, everyone! I'm really enjoying following along on my first Reaper experience!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh my word!!!! I can't believe all of the FABULOUS items everyone on here has received from their Victim. My Victims gift will be going out tomorrow!!! Oh so nervous I hope they like it!!! I love seeing all the pics so when we receive our gift we are allowed to post who it is from??? I see some have done that. COOL! Well I am going back to see all the other pics I missed.
Ugggh teaching fifth grade keeps me busy all week and weekend so I hardly have time to get on here  Love everything what a freaking talented little group we are *


----------



## suzika

Mayzshon said:


> View attachment 215251
> 
> Just got a sweet haul. My own victim should be getting their package by the end of the week.


I hope you liked it all, Mayzhon. I don't know if you saw the note, but I'm in a nursing home/rehab for PT due to major surgery on my foot and ankle. I had to order from Amazon and could do nothing fancy.


----------



## Always Wicked

beautifulnightmare said:


> Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


hmmmmmm... could be ME!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Always Wicked said:


> hmmmmmm... could be ME!!!!


*
Hmmmmmm I have an A in my name but I'm not too far….Florida here… must not be me *


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

A little hint:

Victim, victim, you're twice the fun!
Victim, victim, I'm almost done!


----------



## Mayzshon

Loved it all. Thanks so much. Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## im the goddess

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I was reaped today. Totally unexpected. I was waiting for a package to arrive from DHL and when we turned into the driveway there was a white package with Amazon tape on it. I start complaining because my DHL package hasn't arrived yet and I couldn't remember what I had ordered from Amazon. Well played reaper! Lol It wasn't until my husband mentioned little tombstones drawn on the sides that I realized it was my reap, that turned my complaining off! So here it is:
> 
> 
> View attachment 215129
> 
> 
> View attachment 215127
> 
> 
> View attachment 215128
> 
> 
> View attachment 215130
> 
> 
> View attachment 215131
> 
> 
> View attachment 215132
> 
> 
> View attachment 215133
> 
> 
> I really, really love the witch ornament, I'm looking forward to putting her on my Christmas tree this year! Thank you very much reaper!


 Cool stuff. I really like the ornament too.



pumpkinking30 said:


> View attachment 215184
> View attachment 215185
> View attachment 215186
> View attachment 215187
> View attachment 215188
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Badgirl for our wonderful box of goodies. The queen and I are doing our reaping together this year since when we signed up we did not know when her surgery was going to be. Badgirl went with the perfect theme for a joint box. Using Jack and Sally!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> To our victim we have not forgotten about you! your reaping is coming!


 That's a really nice wreath.



Mayzshon said:


> View attachment 215251
> 
> Just got a sweet haul. My own victim should be getting their package by the end of the week.


 What is in the little boxes. I'm ashamed to admit I've never seen Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## im the goddess

ScareMe, you did a great reap on Texaslucky. Printer, thanks for sharing the photos, you guys looked like you had a great time.


----------



## Mayzshon

Imthegoddess-Those are Little figures of the main characters. Its one if my all time favorite movies. Watch it every Halloween to get ready for Christmas.


----------



## Spookerstar

beautifulnightmare said:


> Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


Maybe it's me!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I have been reaped!!!
> 
> Everything is so fantastic, especially all the polymer stuff. I love how unique they are, and just my style! I even did a little gasp when I saw the lollipop. Thank you so much, reaper!



I love that lollypop! I have an obsession with Sam! Is it homemade?


----------



## a_granger

beautifulnightmare said:


> Going out the door now with a package for my victim! Here's a hint, there's an A in your name and you live a long way from me


Oohhhh I wonder if it's me!!


----------



## IshWitch

Be patient dearest victim, good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Kelloween

Thats for me!


----------



## Kelloween

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Lol you did a good job! I had no idea!!


Did I miss Jezebel_Boo's pictures somewhere?


----------



## Squeek

i love everything!


----------



## Squeek

another from a different view


----------



## Squeek

Jack skelington <3


----------



## Squeek

growing my own zombie! hehe


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> Did I miss Jezebel_Boo's pictures somewhere?


I was wondering that, too! I didn't see them...I looked...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm still waiting for them.....


----------



## Kelloween

Squeek said:


> View attachment 215399
> growing my own zombie! hehe


Great reap! who was your reaper,,,they did a fantastic job!


----------



## kloey74

Dear Victim.......
Your package is being shipped tomorrow!!!


----------



## a_granger

Yes dear victim, your time has almost arrived. Soon you shall be reaped. Muaahhhahhahhaaaa!!


----------



## whisper

*I've been REAPED!!*

I got reaped yesterday! yea! Well one thing lead to another, and now I'm finally getting pictures up. Thanks to my reaper Shebear1!


This is the box I received. At first I though maybe my father had ordered something from walmart until I looked at the address. LOL









Opened it and found a card on top...









This is the wonderful card Shebear1 sent
















Under the styrofoam I see this... Oops, nosey cats...









The black thing on top is this guy...









He's a hanging ghoul. 

Under the ghoul I find some flowers









and some bubble wrap...









In the bubble wrap I find these wonderful figurines. They look like wood but are actually ceramic, and made by Shebear1!









Under the figurines were the following:

A lamp with tea lights









A smiling rat









A CD of The 13th Hour by Midnight Syndicate









A half hanging skeleton









And a Skull that plays starting with a slow funeral march, picks up tempo and the flowers spin, then goes back to the slow funeral march. One of my cats was really interested in this.  And it has a sensor so it activates when you go past it.









This is the whole contents of the package:









Thanks again Shebear1! Your the best!


----------



## im the goddess

Terrific reaps guys. I bet the cat loved that skull.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The ghosts and reaper figurines are handmade? LOVE them! 
Everyone is getting such great reaps! Seriously wanting so much of it!
Hmmm...more pics of boxes going out...I wonder if any of them are to be mine?!?


----------



## Bethany

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/72519-showcase-your-most-recent-craft-629.html

This is a link to the Showcase your most recent crafts Scroll down it starts with the Monster Book of Monsters picture - I posted pictures of some of the item's my victim recieved on the 12th. If you want to see.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, I love the In Case of Zombie Attack kit. What all is in it? Great Reap there!


----------



## printersdevil

Whisper, wonderful stuff you received. I love the figurines. What a talent to make them. Also love that skull that plays music and ---well all of it!


----------



## Windborn

Love the creativity of all the reaps!


----------



## bethene

I love the reaps, especially the ceramic figurines, she did a fantastic job on them!!


----------



## 2014 Secret Reaper

Oh offmymeds....your package will be starting it's journey in the mail tomorrow. I hope you are salivating for the arrival of your reaping....(sorry, wanted to cover up your real name and address and that's why the box looks kinda funny).


----------



## whisper

im the goddess said:


> Terrific reaps guys. I bet the cat loved that skull.


Yes she did. I had to keep shooing her away and she would come right back to it! LOL!


----------



## LadySherry

sorry to keep ya'll waiting. But I have been enjoying my reaping. No you can not have any of my goodies. So please do not ask they are all made for ME> LOL


----------



## texaslucky

I was REAPED and in person!!!!! It was fantastic and you can't imagine how much wonderful stuff Scareme and her husband delivered to my doorstep! I am still in shock by the volume of things and it was not all for me. She brought a bag of goodies for each of our 4 kids!!!! Since Scareme set this all up with my mom printersdevil, she and my aunt Barbara were also there. Mom got a great witch that I guess is called a sitter. It has long dangly legs that are weighted with heavy ceramic shoes. Barbara also received several wonderful gifts.

Did I say how shocked we all were by all of this??? Richy is still telling everyone about all the stuff and is planning a Halloween party for this year now. Just the night before when we were in Walmart he said that we need to do a big party next year and a haunted house in our basement. Now he is ready to pull together a party this year. We just have to find a night that will work and wont conflict with the two working teens new jobs, me being on call and when mom is not having one of her parties.

Here is a link to the photos that printersdevil has already posted. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136702-picture-thread-2014-main-secret-reaper-89.html

I will get some more photos of close ups of some of the things. You can see most things but I want to show off the two flaming cauldron lights, two awesome tombstones and the Chucky Elmo that Scareme made.

In the meantime here are a few photos of the girls when they got home. Nevaeh, our 8 year old was gone to her aunts until tonight. I gave her her bag, but she has not seen all the others since she got in rather late today. Richy also hid the Chucky Elmo. She loves scare things and we are going to do a movie and he is going to hide it in her room to terrorize her. Poor kid.
Here she is with her bag and a few of the things in it. It was quite a hit.
























And Audree with her bag of things:
She didn't want to look at the camera because she had been at practice all day and then working with hair pulled up. lol















Again, thank you Scareme for a fantastic Reap and for driving all the way to our place to deliver these things. It was great getting to meet you and Rick. We will be up your way visiting you and Mom and Aunt Barbara, the kids and I will be there in the spring at the monster underground event!!!

Thanks mom for helping to make a great day at the end of a horrible week! yOU ARE GREAT AND I LOVE YOU BUT YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY


----------



## texaslucky

Is that for an Alice in WOnderland theme? Love the small signs and clothes pins. What will these be used for? 

That skelly and story is so creative. Nice gifts. I like the corps coins. We have some foreign money that would be good for that I think. Nevaeh and Audree would love the monster book too. 

I need to have a crystal ball. Guess that is one of the things I need to get from printersdevil since she said she had lots I could have. lol mom


----------



## LadySherry

texaslucky said:


> Is that for an Alice in WOnderland theme? Love the small signs and clothes pins. What will these be used for?
> 
> That skelly and story is so creative. Nice gifts. I like the corps coins. We have some foreign money that would be good for that I think. Nevaeh and Audree would love the monster book too.
> 
> I need to have a crystal ball. Guess that is one of the things I need to get from printersdevil since she said she had lots I could have. lol mom


My theme is Twisted Tales and yes alice in wonderland is in 2 of the rooms. I will be use the eat/drink signs on my buffet table. 
You will need to make the trip with your mom to one of our make and takes next year.


----------



## LadySherry

texaslucky said:


> Is that for an Alice in WOnderland theme? Love the small signs and clothes pins. What will these be used for?
> 
> That skelly and story is so creative. Nice gifts. I like the corps coins. We have some foreign money that would be good for that I think. Nevaeh and Audree would love the monster book too.
> 
> I need to have a crystal ball. Guess that is one of the things I need to get from printersdevil since she said she had lots I could have. lol mom


My theme is Twisted Tales and yes alice in wonderland is in 2 of the rooms. I will be use the eat/drink signs on my buffet table. 
You will need to make the trip with your mom to one of our make and takes next year.


----------



## texaslucky

Will try to make one, LS.

I want to come to Dark Hour but just have not been able to get there yet. At least there will be more days to visit soon. Audree wants to come and is now working so we are tied to her schedule.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

IshWitch said:


> Be patient dearest victim, good things come to those who wait!


That is stunning--is it a cabinet?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

The owls will be swooping down today  Eyes to the sky, sweet victim!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Trying this one more time...maybe with just pictures it will work.

The amazing work and awesome gifts from blowmoldcrazy!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Everything is absolutely wonderful!! The duck picture does not do it justice...it is large and such a great replica of the NBC toy!!

And my absolute favorites were the headless horseman ornament and the candy corn zombie!! He will be going on my desk!


----------



## Bethany

I am glad to see I am not the only one having the "double post" issue. 

Lady Sherry, I cannot believe you also managed to save the rats from the outside of the box. You know the P.O. Clerk didn't even make a comment. 
Enjoy!! Relieved that you like everything.


----------



## Bethany

Jezebel_Boo said:


> The amazing work and awesome gifts from blowmoldcrazy!!
> View attachment 215578


I've had this Pinned FOREVER!! LOVE it!!

Super reap & work!! 

Loving all the reaps here. The bar just get set higher & higher!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Bethany said:


> I've had this Pinned FOREVER!! LOVE it!!
> 
> Super reap & work!!
> 
> Loving all the reaps here. The bar just get set higher & higher!!


I'd never seen it on pinterest...shockingly enough. But he is my new little friend!!


----------



## printersdevil

Jezebel you received some great stuff. I have never watched NBC, but it is on my list. I love the wreath. I almost made one last year and think I will give it a try. I am thinking about having a NBC tree for one of mine at that other holiday. Guess I better watch the movie even though I know so much about it from here and all the Reaps.

Absynthe Minded, I am waiting on those owls!!!! Or some of the others that were sent last week. I am not picky.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

printersdevil said:


> Jezebel you received some great stuff. I have never watched NBC, but it is on my list. I love the wreath. I almost made one last year and think I will give it a try. I am thinking about having a NBC tree for one of mine at that other holiday. Guess I better watch the movie even though I know so much about it from here and all the Reaps.
> 
> Absynthe Minded, I am waiting on those owls!!!! Or some of the others that were sent last week. I am not picky.


Omg..you must watch NBC. It is my absolute favorite! The wreath is awesome and something I've been wanting to make myself for a long time.  I've done a NBC tree myself for several years. I have a couple of different black trees and now I have enough ornaments for all of them!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Trying this one more time...maybe with just pictures it will work.
> 
> The amazing work and awesome gifts from blowmoldcrazy!!
> 
> View attachment 215559
> View attachment 215560
> View attachment 215562
> View attachment 215563
> View attachment 215564
> View attachment 215565
> View attachment 215566
> View attachment 215567
> View attachment 215568
> View attachment 215569
> View attachment 215570
> View attachment 215571
> View attachment 215572
> View attachment 215573
> View attachment 215574
> View attachment 215575
> View attachment 215576
> View attachment 215577
> View attachment 215578


Love all the nbc stuff you got


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looking forward to seeing more pics and even more forward to posting pics when I get reaped whoot


----------



## hallorenescene

cryptic, very nice reap. I love all the polymer stuff. and even your box was decorated nice.
lady arsenic, you got a lot of nice gifts too. that canvas is really cool.
jezebel, *WOW!* THAT IS SOME DECKED OUT BOX. great job blow mold crazy. can't wait to see what you got. [and I like your little reminder note]
pretty nightmare, I see you have been reaped too. nice gifts. that pumpkin mortar pestle are very cute.
printers, wow! what a treat, not only did you get a lot of cool gifts, but you got to meet your reaper. how fun was that.
pumpkinking, the wreath is lovely. jack and sally, yep, that is perfect for a joint box. hope her surgery went/goes well.
lol, blowmoldcrazy wants his gifts posted.
mayzshon, I bet you are a night mares fan. nice reaping.


----------



## DvlsToy

OOOO... getting excited, Our package is out for delivery! If yer south of us watch for the brown truck today, hope you like it.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Packing box tonight for Bat shipment tomorrow everything is ready and dried .......................look at here it comes......bawhahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

nice reap squeak. those jack lights are very cool. and I love the zombie sign.
I'm the goddess, it's okay, I've never seen nightmare before xmas either. I just saw one small part where all the kids were opening their gifts on xmas day, and they were all gasping because they were getting shrunken heads. who would do that.
kloey, I like how you decorated your package.
agranger, you decked out your package well too. 
whisper, the card is so appropriate considering we always have talk of flying monkeys during our victim rants. oooh, that is a cool ghoul. I have some of those roses. hey, I have some of that bubble wrap. lol. cool figurines. I have the reaper. I made mine too. I have some tea lights. I have that smiling rat. I want that midnight syndicate tape. I love that 1/2 hanging skelly. I have that animated skull. love it. hey, someone else has great taste like me. that is a great reap.
off my meds, now that is a wicked tease.
whisper, did you turn the flowers on for the cat? 
lady sherry, I love the monster book, and the skelly is so cute. the letter that came with the skelly is a great added touch.


----------



## Jules17

My victim's box is going out tomorrow as well!


----------



## hallorenescene

jezebel, you got reaped good. fantastic box, and the gifts....WOW!. BLOW MOLD, DID YOU MAKE THAT WREATH? everything was cool.
obcessed, that is a cool box.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome reap, Jezebel! Blow Mold Crazy, you did a great job! The wreath is terrific, and the duck, and the candy corn, ect ect, lol. I liked the jack in the boxes, too!

Owls? Did someone say owls were making a delivery today?!? For me, maybe???


----------



## GiggleFairy

_Dear Victim, 

Your package is heading your way. The only clue I'll give you all is the letter "L" is somewhere on the label. 

Giggle Fairy_


----------



## printersdevil

The big package from scareme was for texas lucky not me. however, she did bring me a great witch. I helped arrange the meeting at texasluckys house. I am still waiting on my SR


----------



## Paint It Black

Really great job on all your handiwork, blowmoldcrazy. My favorites are the jack-in-the-boxes. But I also love the wreath, the HH ornament, the candycorn monster, and everything else.


----------



## offmymeds

Ohhh, I cant wait to get reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DvlsToy

I really like that Candy Corn Monster, I may be the only one in my house that still loves candy corn candies...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap, Jezebel! Blow Mold Crazy, you did a great job! The wreath is terrific, and the duck, and the candy corn, ect ect, lol. I liked the jack in the boxes, too!
> 
> Owls? Did someone say owls were making a delivery today?!? For me, maybe???


Yes, there was so much I just can't say enough about everything. The wreath and jack in the boxes were fantastic! Such great detail!! I love everything!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

DvlsToy said:


> I really like that Candy Corn Monster, I may be the only one in my house that still loves candy corn candies...


Same here! He got lost when I first looked through the box, and then I found him and he is Awesome!


----------



## scareme

Texaslucky, you are welcome. It was so much fun shopping for you since you are just starting out with you're haunt and need just about everything. And I loved buying for your kids. I miss having young kids to buy for. I had to laugh, after we left your house my husband said, "Couldn't you have given her more?" I told him I would probably see you again before Halloween so we'd see about it then. I think the thing that would make him the happiest would be if I just gave you my whole haunt. lol He enjoyed the time he spent with your husband. Someone he didn't have to talk about Halloween with. (shaking my head) My man. 

Bethene, Thank you so very much for arranging this exchange again. I've gotten to know more people on the forum through our exchanges. And now to meet two in person is the icing on the cake. You're a sweetheart. 

printers devil, Thanks again for helping me and it was such a pleasure meeting you and your sister. I didn't realize until just now Tracy didn't know who her reaper was. I thought she knew, otherwise I would have introduced myself when I stepped out of the truck. Instead my first words were, "I love your trees." She must have thought I was a real dork.  It was so much fun meeting you and your family. We will have to get together again.


----------



## Kelloween

Awesome reap Jezebel! Blowmoldcrazy did a great job!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Blowmoldcrazy is absolutely fantastic. Her work is unmatched. My wife said it's all wonderful but the NBC stuff is To Die For!


----------



## fanboy

I worked on my Reaper gift a lot this weekend. Just a little taping (the sewing machine is being a pain) and some hot glue and it will be going out tomorrow. Thank you for being patient thee who shall be reaped.


----------



## Bethany

So how many are left to be reaped? Bethene do you know?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> So how many are left to be reaped? Bethene do you know?


I know I am still waiting


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Dear Victim, Your box will be going out tomorrow. 

There is an E and an I on your package label.


----------



## Bethany

I am still waiting and all these clues everyone is giving could be me. LOL


----------



## a_granger

I am absolutly loving the figurines. 







what a great reap.


----------



## fanboy

Bethany said:


> So how many are left to be reaped? Bethene do you know?


I'm still waiting. Which is cool, I will be laid up at home for a couple days later this week. Looking forward to getting it then.


----------



## a_granger

I got to get me one of these!!


----------



## Bethany

fanboy said:


> I'm still waiting. Which is cool, I will be laid up at home for a couple days later this week. Looking forward to getting it then.


Funny, me too. Thurs. & Friday I will be out of commission.

a_granger, I made him from styrofoam, cardboard & fur mostly. The bump where his eyes are is actully a pool noodle from DT. Pieces of it anyway. 
I have 3 different colors of fur to choose from for mine. heck I may just make 3 in different sizes.  Here he is with his tongue out.


----------



## Kelloween

Mine will go out tomorrow for sure...I have to find a box and get it wrapped up tonight..and still waiting on mine


----------



## a_granger

That bear is so cute, I love that your reaper has a bag for each of the kids. 
The Reapers here are so generous!


----------



## a_granger

Bethany your work is awesome!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I'm still waiting, but I am hoping that my box will fit the description " saving the best for last" ha ha.


----------



## Bethany

a_granger said:


> Bethany your work is awesome!!!


Thank you. Coming from you is really a compliment! The stuff you do is awesome!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Bethany said:


> Funny, me too. Thurs. & Friday I will be out of commission.
> 
> a_granger, I made him from styrofoam, cardboard & fur mostly. The bump where his eyes are is actully a pool noodle from DT. Pieces of it anyway.
> I have 3 different colors of fur to choose from for mine. heck I may just make 3 in different sizes.  Here he is with his tongue out.
> View attachment 215694


Now, this guy is cool! Bethany your work is awesome, too. Great job!


----------



## Terra

My last tease picture:










It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip


----------



## Kelloween

Terra said:


> My last tease picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip



well, I wish it was for me, but you left a clue back somewhere and it ruled me out!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Glad you like everything jezebel !!! I loved those jack in the boxes so much, I had to make a pair for myself lol


----------



## Bethany

Terra said:


> My last tease picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip


If it is for me I will be very happy.  
I am really hoping you get me as your victim in 2016. Our 25th Wedding Anniversary is that year & we'll be celebrating with our Halloween party.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Glad you like everything jezebel !!! I loved those jack in the boxes so much, I had to make a pair for myself lol


I did, I can't say enough about everything!!

Those jack in the boxes were great! I imagine if you didn't make a set for yourself you would have thought hard about sending them to me  lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I was happy to send them to another NBC enthusiast like myself the HH ornament was fun to make, I found that little sword and thought that it would be perfect


----------



## Kelloween

I was reaped! Thank you so much Kelly (Peeweepinson) and please thank your son for the wonderful coloring..It did brighten my day!!

gonna try and do pics..they may be huge..

here is my box





















see how big these are and I may have to go resize the rest


----------



## Kelloween

first I had a nice card and letter from Kelly


















and some haunted music..I love these, never even thought to add it to my list!















a witch poster (funny, I got my victim one of these too!)









I love this lantern and extra batteries!!









skeleton man, spider web, door cover!





















a beautiful witch hat with gloves!









oh and my most favorite..being from La, you would think we had moss everywhere..I couldn't find any in large amounts..Kelly sent me a s----load!!









here is a picture of everything, (crows too!)









Thank you so much Kelly and I will add you as soon as I find your name!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I love the lantern kelloween!!!


----------



## Kelloween

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I love the lantern kelloween!!!


me too! but I really love all the moss, that just a few of them, there is more!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I can't find any spanish moss in any of my stores, I need to go hunting the stores for some.


----------



## printersdevil

Kelloween, great Reap!! I love the lantern, too. The witch hat is awesome. You will be a fashionista witch! 

Someone posted that Hobby Lobby has HUGE bags of Spanish moss for not much $.

Love the idea of the CDs. Great idea!

peeweepinson, that art from you son is wonderful. What a great thing to receive. It would definitely go on my refrigerator door!!! I so miss those days!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bethany said:


> So how many are left to be reaped? Bethene do you know?


I was reaped over the weekend but wasn't home to receive it. I got an AWESOME reap from kfinley and will be posting pics in a bit.


----------



## printersdevil

I have been gone all day with doctors appointments and getting my sister's car to the shop after us having car trouble on Saturday. I come home to all these photos. Awesome sauce!

Wow, there is so much. As I scrolled through a few pages that I have already looked at I noticed some things I missed before. Oh, the Jack in the boxes are wonderful. I am also loving the monster book more each time I see it--especially with the tongue out. LOL Those figurines are beautiful. and the list goes on and on. Too much to list, but let it be known that there has not been a single Reap that I would not have treasured forever. They have all been so wonderful and unique.

Terra, I guess now I am ruled out too since we live in the same state and you said it had far to travel. It is looking so cool. Maybe I can cast a spell on the victim and spirit it away for me! LOL Bethany, if you get this one, feel free to send it on to me and you can still hope for a special one for your anniversary! LOL

Scareme, I did not tell Tracie about you, only that you were personally delivering your package. She is not on here a lot so I felt we were safe. She knew that you lived in OK City because back in March when we took Audree to Kansas to meet her Nana I was having hissy fits over the billboard for the Halloween store in the City. I have been after her for us to go to it. Not sure we will make it this year as I have not been able to work and need to save $ to pay taxes on our home at the end of the year. But, we are looking forward to coming up in the spring to the monster thing.

Nevaeh didn't know about all the other things last night. She came in late and had to have a bath, hair washed, etc. and it was a school night so they didn't pull it out. I can't wait to hear from her tonight. In the eyes of an 8 year old I can just hear her screams and see her playing with everything! She is such a precious thing and so much fun.

Keep the photos coming. I am trying to finish up tonight. Got a little to do on one thing and need to paint something. It is so humid that it may not dry until Wednesday!!! But, it is coming dear victim. I see it in my crystal ball. If the paint does not cooperate I will just have to put a spell on it with one of my magic wands.


----------



## a_granger

I got to ask...where are you super reapers finding this poster? None of my local stores have it. 
I would love to make up a set with dracula, the werewolf, frankenstine...etc.


----------



## Araniella

I've been reaped! And when least expected it and that makes it so much more fun! Kmeyer1313 is my wonderdul reaper and I can tell you that absolutely everything will be used this year. Thank you SO much. You are a terrific reaper!


----------



## Jules17

Great reap Kelloween! Speaking of getting reaped, I was reaped today myself by Always Wicked! Got a great Dia de los Muertos fabric banner, colorful flowers, a blinking black rose, night light, cheesecloth, a little paper mache coffin, red glass marker, two of the tall votive candles, black Halloween banner, foam tombstone, colorful fans (good for backdrops on shelves), a raven necklace, and a cool purple carafe! My reaper also put in an Indian pot that unfortunately arrived broken in several pieces so that's always disappointing when that happens (happened to me last year with one of my victim's gifts), but I am going to try gluing it back together. I am very happy with all of it and will be using it when I start decorating in the next week or two! Thanks again for everything! !


----------



## Araniella

Bear with me...this attaching pics isn't going so well on my tablet. My laptop died and thia app is frustrating at best. So there was a pic of some flowers for my horse corral area...

Great witch jars ..especially the spider juice

Lovely spider for my tree

Creepy cloth...need tons for my costume

Paints and paint brushes....I love you for those! 

And a cool purple spider bag to hold it all.


----------



## Always Wicked

I am sooooooooo disappointed it got broke !!!!! That's 3 of my items that have been broken this year !!!!!! You are also getting another small pkg in a couple of weeks jules17 !!! It's goes with your box ...I am sooooooo upset abt that pot!!!! It was sooo fantastic


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Wow great reaps everyone! There are so many awesome gifts you all are receiving, I don't even know where to begin! 

....and, if you do not have a box sitting on your porch right now, you are not my victim! 
Please remember to take pictures, I didn't take any before I sent out your box


----------



## printersdevil

a-granger, I found the poster at Dollar General. If you don't have DG, I would be happy to send one to you! They also have some wonderful clings this year. There is one of a witch that I love. I am looking for an oval frame for it. I believe there were also clings for either Dracula or Frankenstein.

Would love to see the wanted posters for all of them. What a great thing to have posted outside.You are so creative.


----------



## printersdevil

Wonderland Brownies, I am running to check the porch!! UPS and Fed Ex always deliver this time of day at my place, so still hoping for today.


----------



## Always Wicked

I was reaped also today by witchy mom !!! She went over and beyond my expectations ... Pics alert !!!!
























































The skull has an adjustable strobe ....and jar has little skellie and pirates in it !!!! Thank you so much witchy mom !!!


----------



## kfinley

Always Wicked said:


> I was reaped also today by witchy mom !!! She went over and beyond my expectations ... Pics alert !!!!
> View attachment 215796
> View attachment 215799
> View attachment 215800
> View attachment 215801
> View attachment 215802
> View attachment 215803
> View attachment 215804
> View attachment 215808
> View attachment 215809
> 
> 
> The skull has an adjustable strobe ....and jar has little skellie and pirates in it !!!! Thank you so much witchy mom !!!



Amazing reap! I love the pirate flag!


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette and I got two teasers today, one was a card and they other a note with liter bottle spooky labels. Lil Ghouliette will post pictures tonight. My camera seems to be AWOL. lol. (Needs charging)

The labels will look really neat on the soda bottles at our Halloween Party. Thanks to our Texas reaper.


----------



## Ghouliet

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> A little hint:
> 
> Victim, victim, you're twice the fun!
> Victim, victim, I'm almost done!



Twice the fun???? Lil Ghouliette and I qualify!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that pirate flag. How awesome. You really got a major haul of things that can be used in so many ways. What a treasure trove for your haunt and future projects, too. Love that jar, too.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Bat box is packed up heading somewhere to the ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,east, south, north, west..............................tomorrow..............


----------



## Saki.Girl

man oh man what some great reaps everyone and kelloween you were not last one to be reaper whoot


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i was reaped today by KFINLEY!!

I love it all...the glittering light-up skulls, the feeling witchy sign (i am sure dh will want me to use it as an early alert system to warn him on some mornings!) The grandkids will love changing the perpetual calendar every visit. The new potholders (which i sorely need!) will help Halloween up the kitchen. They will also LOVE the creepy ice cubes from the tray pictured...i need to make them with cranberry juice for color!

Cupcake stand and picks will be great for our halloween party. 

And i can't wait to create a cool crackle painted JOL with the kit KF sent me.

An Excellent Reap! Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh! and creepy cloth and spiders! I think KF outdid herself!


----------



## Jules17

Always Wicked said:


> I am sooooooooo disappointed it got broke !!!!! That's 3 of my items that have been broken this year !!!!!! You are also getting another small pkg in a couple of weeks jules17 !!! It's goes with your box ...I am sooooooo upset abt that pot!!!! It was sooo fantastic


I know how you feel about stuff breaking!  It looked like an awesome pot and I'm hoping I can put it back together! I'll be looking forward to the extra box as well.


----------



## Paint It Black

As I look through everyone's pictures, I see so many good gift ideas. All you reapers are so thoughtful. It's really fun to see everyone's different tastes coming through in these gift boxes.


----------



## The Great Pumpkin

I have been REAPED!!!!!!!
































I have spent the whole evening admiring this treasure trove of Halloween awesomeness!!! I have a sneaky suspicion of who my Reaper might be? (Sorry for the upside down picture) The pictures were a huge hit around here (Jack, Headless Horseman and Malifecent)! I have a weakness for peanut M+Ms so I already have plans to fill the candy dish with their Autumn Mix! The kids loved their bag full of treats and started in on the crafts and candy already! I hope the pictures came out clear as I used my cell phone! Thanks again Secret Reaper and Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I want to thank DvlsToy for my awesome gifts! I will post pictures when I get off work tomorrow so that I can have better lighting. I was a bit late getting home today, but I certainly rushed to the door when I saw what was waiting for me on the porch! Thank you!!!

My victim will _hopefully_ be reaped on Wednesday!! If you live south of me, then be on the look out


----------



## Hilda

WOW! What a wonderful day of Reapings!!!!
I have yet to be reaped and to reap. 
I am looking forward to both.


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> My last tease picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip



could it be me??


----------



## a_granger

printersdevil said:


> a-granger, I found the poster at Dollar General. If you don't have DG, I would be happy to send one to you! They also have some wonderful clings this year. There is one of a witch that I love. I am looking for an oval frame for it. I believe there were also clings for either Dracula or Frankenstein.
> 
> Would love to see the wanted posters for all of them. What a great thing to have posted outside.You are so creative.


Thank you for this, I may be taking you up on that. 
I still need to check a few other places not to far from home on my next outing though.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghouliet said:


> Twice the fun???? Lil Ghouliette and I qualify!


I think you just busted your SR!!!!!  
Oh wait, I think there are others who are combined, hmmmm.


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> man oh man what some great reaps everyone and kelloween you were not last one to be reaper whoot


haha, no I am probably last to send!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Araniella said:


> Bear with me...this attaching pics isn't going so well on my tablet. My laptop died and thia app is frustrating at best. So there was a pic of some flowers for my horse corral area...
> 
> Great witch jars ..especially the spider juice
> 
> Lovely spider for my tree
> 
> Creepy cloth...need tons for my costume
> 
> Paints and paint brushes....I love you for those!
> 
> And a cool purple spider bag to hold it all.


Dare i say it i love that spider !!


----------



## MummyOf5

Kelloween said:


> haha, no I am probably last to send!!


No, that'll probably be me. Had some stuff come up and I'm behind on getting the box ready to go out now. Hopefully I can get it caught up tomorrow.


----------



## kittyvibe

working steadily..steadily...steadily...sooooon victim!

Meanwhile, I got another teaser! Wow, was very surprised. Almost took my finger off with my knife getting the wrapping off, lol, it was on there really good. 

I got one of those cardboard Michaels coffins that you can paint and it was wrapped in pretty orange printed paper and stickers. Inside was some green or GID spiderweb to soften a spot for some mini skelly feet and cotton candy fragrance oil. Not sure how to use the oil, but Ill figure it out. I wonder if its ok to put in a burner of some kind. It smells awesome and cant wait to use it. :3

thank you reaper! /hugz 
/excitedly goes off to investigate using fragrance oils


----------



## suzika

Bethany said:


> I've had this Pinned FOREVER!! LOVE it!!
> 
> Super reap & work!!
> 
> Loving all the reaps here. The bar just get set higher & higher!!



I want one of those. I will pay someone to make me one. That would look awesome on my window here in the rehab center!


----------



## im the goddess

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> Your package is heading your way. The only clue I'll give you all is the letter "L" is somewhere on the label.
> 
> Giggle Fairy_


Me? Me? Me?


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Okay, victim, your package is mailing out tomorrow! You'll be seeing spots in a few days!


----------



## suzika

My husband is under orders to bring me any Halloween looking packages! He said that there might be one already there. I hope so, I need the Halloween cheer as I just found out I will be here for another month. 

While, I have a big private room here, it is so brown and sad. Stupid foot/ankle/achilles.


----------



## The Walking Dead

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> Your package is heading your way. The only clue I'll give you all is the letter "L" is somewhere on the label.
> 
> Giggle Fairy_


Hmmm......L......Could it be..........I'll just have to wait.


----------



## bethene

I could be if not the last, one of the last. I just can't get it together..... Sigh...


----------



## Kelloween

I couldn't find a box today!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Oh ladies. Toss it all in a trash bag, slap some stamps on it, and call it a day


----------



## Kelloween

can I do that?? lol..I have 2 days left, tomorrow is a no go, babysitting my 5 month old niece all day...so mine will go out the 17th most probably..I could send half and use a box I have here..but everything won't fit in it!!


----------



## im the goddess

I seemed to miss many reaps today. I have to go back and see all the things I have missed. But for now, here is a little teaser photo. This little gem will be arriving at my victims home soon. Oh, really bad photo. I wonder what could be inside. So someone who has not been reaped yet, look out, it could be you. Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Whoa...what a cool box! Love!


Terra said:


> My last tease picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Here's our teasers!  Our reaper is enjoying making us wait. Oh, the suspense! When will our reap come?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Ohhh ohhh finally a clue that could apply to me!!


GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> Your package is heading your way. The only clue I'll give you all is the letter "L" is somewhere on the label.
> 
> Giggle Fairy_


----------



## Witchful Thinking

So many wonderful reaps today! And you can just feel the excitement building for the rest about to go out!! I have been holding my breath about what I sent (the wait will finally be over tomorrow dear victim) and keep forgetting I have a reap coming too. I only remember with a jolt of excitement when I see a delivery truck. Can't wait to be reaped!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Come closer, dear Victim
And I'll tell you a tale
Of a package boxed up
To be sent in the Mail

So spooky! So scary!
The contents - so frightful!
Your reaction, dear Victim
Most likely, delightful!

Your loot sails through the sky
In the talons of Crows
Look Eastward, dear Victim
Just as the wind blows

My first time as Reaper
I've practiced my stalking
Time's up, dear Victim
No more of my talking

Soon I'll come creeping
Right to your door
Your Reaping, my Victim
A Secret No More

Mwah ha ha ha! Okay, Victim - your package is getting mailed out tomorrow! I bet you can guess there's a clue in that little poem.


----------



## Kelloween

Here is a sneak peak of one of my victim's gifts..

ya'll know I am a crafter..hope they like hand made stuff!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Kelloween said:


> Here is a sneak peak of one of my victim's gifts..
> 
> ya'll know I am a crafter..hope they like hand made stuff!
> 
> View attachment 215927


Words can't describe just the little bit that I can see.

Your victim is going to be one lucky soul!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Finishing my shopping up!! Have one item bubbled wrap and ready to go!! Have one thing arriving Wed so my victims package will go out Thur am!! Im super excited! I hope they like it!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Kelloween, your artwork is always divine!!! Lucky victim! Hope it is me!!!

Jenn&Matt that is a cute poem. If it is headed east from you, alas it is not mine. That is if your area of the country is right on here. You might be tricking us!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Suzika, did you have surgery on the Achilles? I hear that is very painful. I am so sorry that you are stuck in the nursing home for so much longer for rehab. Just remember that you must take care of yourself so you can be up and around come Halloween. We need to brighten up that brown room with some Halloween cheer!!!!!


----------



## a_granger

Kelloween said:


> Here is a sneak peak of one of my victim's gifts..
> 
> ya'll know I am a crafter..hope they like hand made stuff!
> 
> View attachment 215927


Oh oh it must be me!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

oh dang, I have one full box..3 things that are odd shaped and are going to have to go separate and one thing in neither of those boxes...I think I need to start over on my packing! One day I am going to learn SMALL!


----------



## suzika

printersdevil said:


> Suzika, did you have surgery on the Achilles? I hear that is very painful. I am so sorry that you are stuck in the nursing home for so much longer for rehab. Just remember that you must take care of yourself so you can be up and around come Halloween. We need to brighten up that brown room with some Halloween cheer!!!!!


I did. I have an avulsion fracture of the heel (my achilles' tendon pulled the bone apart) and then it ruptured.

They had to put the bone back together, then because my Achilles' tendon was so weak and small they pulled together other tendons and muscle to it and sewed it all together. After that, they sewed it back to my heel.

It was a pretty major surgery and because I have severe lymphedema in my other leg, due to having kidney cancer, I cannot get around. I spent two weeks in the hospital and two weeks in here, so far, with at least four weeks to go.

I'm missing all my normal fall and Halloween activities. I don't even have a potted mum this year and well, it's tough.

Thanks for caring <3


----------



## Always Wicked

oh gosh... thats awful.............. i hope you recup faster than expected !!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hoping you heal up and start feeling better really soon, suzika!!


----------



## Bethany

suzika said:


> I did. I have an avulsion fracture of the heel (my achilles' tendon pulled the bone apart) and then it ruptured.
> 
> They had to put the bone back together, then because my Achilles' tendon was so weak and small they pulled together other tendons and muscle to it and sewed it all together. After that, they sewed it back to my heel.
> 
> It was a pretty major surgery and because I have severe lymphedema in my other leg, due to having kidney cancer, I cannot get around. I spent two weeks in the hospital and two weeks in here, so far, with at least four weeks to go.
> 
> I'm missing all my normal fall and Halloween activities. I don't even have a potted mum this year and well, it's tough.
> 
> Thanks for caring <3


Wishing you a speedy recovery suzika!


----------



## fanboy

Got my Reaper project finished up last night. Sewing machine is broken and my glue gun crapped out on me but it's done. It's sitting next to me at work waiting to be boxed up. I may run quick at lunch to grab a few more small goodies to throw in there.


----------



## Ghouliet

GiggleFairy said:


> _Dear Victim,
> 
> Your package is heading your way. The only clue I'll give you all is the letter "L" is somewhere on the label.
> 
> Giggle Fairy_


Yeah, Lil Ghouliette and Ghouliet both have "L's"


----------



## Ghouliet

Witchful Thinking said:


> Whoa...what a cool box! Love!



How exciting. I love seeing headstones you make.


----------



## Lady Dy

My victim should have had a package at their door at 1pm yesterday. (At least that's what the tracking numbers show) ...... yet there has been no word from her/him.


----------



## printersdevil

I forgot to post these yesterday. My sister Barbara picked up a package yesterday from the post office that missed delivery on Saturday. It was from Jules17.








This is an overall pic of all the pretty goodies.







Love the gorgeous lantern and Barb was estactic over it!














Cool candle and Halloween lights. She also got a pair of Halloween socks!

Thank you so much Jules from Barbara and me!

She got two more packages yesterday but I had already come home. I will get photos of them in a while. Wow, I am so blown away by all of this!


----------



## bethene

have been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and boy, what a fabulous reap it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a leer/peeper!!! I am so seriously excited, alot of other goodies too, I will take pictures later to day and get them posted . Oh,, the most wonderful reaper was sikntwisted!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

oh, I love that lantern, so cool!!! the HF reapers are the best, so generous and kind!!!!



I have received word from few people that they are shipping day or a few days late, so if you have not gotten one, don't worry, lots are either being shipped late, last minute, or on route, lots of things still coming yet!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> oh, I love that lantern, so cool!!! the HF reapers are the best, so generous and kind!!!!!


I love that lantern, too! Owls!! ...and I agree...the people on this forum rock!


----------



## kmeyer1313

Araniella, I'm so glad you liked everything - I had a blast being your Reaper! 

Now to stalk my mailman & watch the front window for delivery trucks - I'm just worried that the delivery person will just stick it under my porch bench (he's done that before) if I'm at work & it'll get rained on.....since it rains practically every afternoon here...luckily I have an early shift tomorrow & I'm off Thursday in case that happens...


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh, I had to go all the way back to 96 to catch up. this thread moves fast.
gigglefairy, I have an l.
printer, that witch from scareme was to adorable. Halloween and dolls, that's my obsession.
halloweenking, I have an e and an l. 
I'm kind of still waiting on mine. I went to the post office, and I have a package notice. so I'm thinking it's here.
and what a cutie that young lady is. 
terra, I'm a very long way off.
kelloween, nice décor on your box. I want the haunted music. that is nice. I got the Frankie and vampire wanted sign last year, gotta get me the witch. you got a very nice reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Getting so excited to be reaped. Dear reaper may I say you rock and are giving me something exciting to look forward to whoot.


----------



## kfinley

Is it a bad thing when you stalk the UPS and mail carrier every day from your front window? I heard a truck pull by and ran to the window....sadly, no box.


----------



## GiggleFairy

These reaps are awesome and the talent is truly amazing. My wish list is getting longer.  Keep the photos coming. To my reaper, I'm headed out of town this afternoon for a few days. (My fiancé is traveling with work and I'm going with him. We now live in different states and he has to pass by me to get to where he's going so I'm crashing his business trip.) My neighbor is keeping an eye out for my mail and any deliveries. Don't worry, it's her good eye.  



To my victim:


Where, 'o where can my victims package be?
Oh where, 'o where can it be?
Did it fall off the truck, sprout its own wings to fly?
Or be out for delivery?
Where, 'o where can my victims package be?
Oh where, 'o where can it be?


Hmmmm, the latest tracking info on my package says: 


September 15, 2014 , 8:41 pm 

Departed USPS Origin Facility 

HOUSTON, TX 77201 


Shows nothing registered for today. Oddly, it took 12 hours to make the short trip from the post office I shipped the box from to that sorting facility and make like a baby and head out to where my victim is! Expected delivery date - TOMORROW! 09/17/14 Dear victim, your time has come!


----------



## Bethany

Nothing for me yesterday. Still holding out for the UPS & FEDEX drivers, as the USPS already delivered today.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

It looks as if the ghouls have decided
that my victim shall receive their package on Thursday......


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I know I've made you wait so long but soon dear victim...very soon.


----------



## Kelloween

YAY! Mine went out today! I sent priority so should reach my victim in a few days, unless the mail does its thing!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Oh, victim, I hope you love your goodies! It's the biggest package I've ever mailed, so I hope that everything arrives intact. I used bubble wrap, tissue paper, plastic trash bags, and scraps of cardboard to keep certain items from bumping into one another. I think the post man behind the counter enjoyed measuring the package and giving me the grand total, lol. It should reach you in 2 days, if the postal gods smile on us.  

I also mailed Barbara's (Babo's) box today! I was so excited that I forgot to include a note, so please tell your sister I hope she has an extra special Halloween, Printersdevil. It's expected to arrive tomorrow, since we're in the same state.


----------



## kloey74

I was reaped by the wonderful Lady Arsenic!







I've already lost custody of the boxes when my daughter ran off with them. 







I can't wait to decorate my spellbook once I finally decide. I love the paint that was sent especially the ink 







The canvas is my favorite part of my gift. I have a feeling I will be keeping it up all year!!


----------



## printersdevil

Is the fiendish friends welcome the canvas? That is awesome! What is the beautiful T. It looks like maybe a banner? It is very pretty and I seem to remember you doing some very pretty framed art in black and white lately. Great Reap!!!!


----------



## kloey74

Yep that's the canvas. It's currently next to my new little frames that I just did. So much for waiting until October (ok the weekend before Oct) to decorate!
The T is apart of a banner which may end up in my front porch. I've already researched different ways to decorate spellbooks. Then I got sidetracked because I was going thru some of my supplies and found 2 pretty cards that my reaper from last year sent and I wanted to make frames for them so that's now back on my list of projects. LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, here I am posting again for Barbara! Wowzers! These both came yesterday after I left her place. I just got home a couple of hours ago and she just called that she got another box. She said that she talked to the mailman when he brought it to the door and told him about the gifts. She said he left laughing about the Secret Reaper.

First up are a couple of pictures from Madame Reaper. I don't recognize the name and didn't find it on the Forum. So, am not sure if it was just an anonymous gift or just a new member. Either way, it is a beautiful handmade card and owl and pumpkins!









Here is the great gift: 








This owl is beautiful and so are the ceramic pumpkins/ Both can be used all fall. Thank you so much for the gifts Madame Reaper. She loves them!!!


The other package was from beautifulnightmare and included several things. Here is an overall photo:







As you can see it includes several Halloween towels which are always needed, cute window clings featuring a kitty that is so cute and two metal scarecrow candleholders. I have never seen these before. They are really cute. 

Barbara laughed and said that her neighbors will think she is having a séance with all the candles she is getting---both real and faux. Very nice gifts from both Madam Reaper and beautifulnightmare. We both thank you so much. All the gifts have really made her smile and smile.










Here is the black kitty or was it a bear? I am not sure now. It is heavy with a weighted bottom and she put it down as a door stop by the front door that she likes to leave propped open.








I posted this last picture like three times and it did not stay, so hopefully they all won't show up in this post.

Thank you beauftifulnightmare for the great gifts for Barbara


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha...with all the stuff we have been sending her, I would love to see what the inside of her house looks like come Halloween! It's going to look like she has been collecting Halloween decorations for years and years!  So awesome! She's going to need some storage bins now!!


----------



## printersdevil

I give up on the above post. I kept losing pictures and now they have a couple twice and not in the right places. Weird, but you can read and tell what is what of the great gifts from today. Will have another tomorrow.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

My awesome creepy bouquet and vase, raven wreath, and ghost/pumpkin tealight holder








And my totally amazingggg Hedwig!!!! I love it!!!

Thanks again to the DvlsToy family for my awesome gift!! Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## printersdevil

Halloween_Queen, that is awesome. Love Hedwig and the banner. The wreath and vase are also cool. Nice job Reaper!

Wow everyone has just unique things this time around. It is so much fun just looking at everyone else's gifts. I love this part a lot!!!


----------



## bethene

here are pictures of the fabulous reap from Sikntwisted, it is photos, I have a video of the tombstone peeper, I will get that up shortly,, the box Made me chuckle, I love the hanging reaper, the lenticular picture is one I haven't seen ,the small tombstone will look great on my shelf with the rest of my indoor decor, , I can always use more lights, and I always use purple!! and you can never have too many skulls,, I got 3 if the, THEN there is the tombstone, with a skelly peeper, like I said, I will get the video up as soon as I can, my camera does not have a camcorder on it so used my phone, now need to figure out how to get it on the computer... but i absolutely love it, I am beyond excited about it. I can't wait to use it on Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doto

That's great. I remember building 13mummy a tombstone peeper a few years ago, and you commented how you always wanted one. I am glad you received one....you deserve it for all you do for the SR and your every day contributions to the forum.


----------



## screamqueen2012

awesome box decorations, just love what you did witchful!!












wonderful card, thank you so much, and here kitty kitty,,,i love it love it love it...love the nbc socks, the skull jar and the day of the dead 3d picture, all just awesome, more lots more to come...wow












totally awesome spell bottles, and you did voodoo candle tea light holders, you burn a light for that prayer....love it












ok this is must be wally the alligator, oh snap...ok ok....i about died opening this up....woo woo.....swamp witch time...love it












a second sight spell book, how totally cool and look at this note book, its like done on slate with the three d skull, i love this, just love it..












i know you are dying this came shattered, i am going to try tonite to fix her, i might be able to and then fill in with some resin and repaint her...i love the heck out of her...i'll see what magic i can do...

witchful thinking was my reaper, i can not thank you enough for everything, and dont forget the nbc collectible figures she sent me in two teasers....you are just awesome!! i love everything, you sent tea candles too for the tea lights,...thank you thank you .....i had so much fun making my victims things i just didnt realize how great this was recieving it also...hugs doll !!!


----------



## Kelloween

what a terrific reap!!


----------



## Spookerstar

What an amazing REAP! Those potion bottles and tea light holders are amazing not to mention the spell book. Wow and even a cat! Bummer about the witch. Sure hope you can fix him. 
There has been some amazing things this year! 




screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 216234
> View attachment 216235
> View attachment 216236
> awesome box decorations, just love what you did witchful!!
> View attachment 216237
> View attachment 216238
> wonderful card, thank you so much, and here kitty kitty,,,i love it love it love it...love the nbc socks, the skull jar and the day of the dead 3d picture, all just awesome, more lots more to come...wow
> View attachment 216239
> View attachment 216240
> totally awesome spell bottles, and you did voodoo candle tea light holders, you burn a light for that prayer....love it
> View attachment 216241
> View attachment 216242
> ok this is must be wally the alligator, oh snap...ok ok....i about died opening this up....woo woo.....swamp witch time...love it
> View attachment 216243
> View attachment 216244
> a second sight spell book, how totally cool and look at this note book, its like done on slate with the three d skull, i love this, just love it..
> View attachment 216245
> View attachment 216247
> i know you are dying this came shattered, i am going to try tonite to fix her, i might be able to and then fill in with some resin and repaint her...i love the heck out of her...i'll see what magic i can do...
> 
> witchful thinking was my reaper, i can not thank you enough for everything, and dont forget the nbc collectible figures she sent me in two teasers....you are just awesome!! i love everything, you sent tea candles too for the tea lights,...thank you thank you .....i had so much fun making my victims things i just didnt realize how great this was recieving it also...hugs doll !!!


----------



## Spookerstar

The Spook Office has accepted my package and will be delivering it Spectral Post on Friday. 

I am still waiting for my Reaper to come but I never feel like I should get it until I have shipped so now...bring it on!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Oh screamqueen2012 I am so relieved you like it! I tried to do a little something for each of the areas you mentioned...NBC, seance, witchy, swamp and voodoo. I am VERY sad to see your witch broke - I thought she was more sturdy than that for sure. It is nice of you to try and fix her but she looks like she is a gonner to me. Good news is when I got one for you I got one for me too! I have more Halloween stuff than 10 people should own so I am going to send the one I have along to you and bubble wrap her to death so she gets to you safe. I had great fun putting your gift and teasers together. Thanks for being a willing victim and making this season so great!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I'm all shipped, and now patiently awaiting my own reaping! Hopefully it comes before I leave town Friday, or it may be a bit til I can take pictures!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Awesome REaps!!!! Reapers have out done them selves


----------



## Saki.Girl

some very cool stuff everyone


----------



## bethene

I tried to load the video from my camera and it just comes up invalid file, but don't worry, I will keep trying, find something else to take a video with, or something.... I feel bad , I want to show how wonderful it is!!!


----------



## Jules17

printersdevil said:


> I forgot to post these yesterday. My sister Barbara picked up a package yesterday from the post office that missed delivery on Saturday. It was from Jules17.
> 
> View attachment 216096
> 
> This is an overall pic of all the pretty goodies.
> 
> View attachment 216098
> Love the gorgeous lantern and Barb was estactic over it!
> 
> View attachment 216099
> View attachment 216100
> 
> Cool candle and Halloween lights. She also got a pair of Halloween socks!
> 
> Thank you so much Jules from Barbara and me!
> 
> She got two more packages yesterday but I had already come home. I will get photos of them in a while. Wow, I am so blown away by all of this!


So glad that she enjoyed it all! Now she's got lots of lights! 

My reaper box is going out tomorrow...just put the finishing touches on it and taped it up!


----------



## Woodsy

bethene said:


> I tried to load the video from my camera and it just comes up invalid file, but don't worry, I will keep trying, find something else to take a video with, or something.... I feel bad , I want to show how wonderful it is!!!


Try uploading to youtube.


----------



## screamqueen2012

no dont, i got her glued back, some of it was dust but i can fill it in and i'll repaint her on the circle to hide the cracks, she made it....just hit a storm cloud coming east i think...lol.... you keep her sister, i'll have her on a safe shelf or in a cubboard...thanks so much again...I LOVE HER BY THE WAY, SHES AWESOME!!










Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh screamqueen2012 I am so relieved you like it! I tried to do a little something for each of the areas you mentioned...NBC, seance, witchy, swamp and voodoo. I am VERY sad to see your witch broke - I thought she was more sturdy than that for sure. It is nice of you to try and fix her but she looks like she is a gonner to me. Good news is when I got one for you I got one for me too! I have more Halloween stuff than 10 people should own so I am going to send the one I have along to you and bubble wrap her to death so she gets to you safe. I had great fun putting your gift and teasers together. Thanks for being a willing victim and making this season so great!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

screamqueen2012 said:


> no dont, i got her glued back, some of it was dust but i can fill it in and i'll repaint her on the circle to hide the cracks, she made it....just hit a storm cloud coming east i think...lol.... you keep her sister, i'll have her on a safe shelf or in a cubboard...thanks so much again...I LOVE HER BY THE WAY, SHES AWESOME!!
> View attachment 216292


Woah that was impressive and quick work! I can't belive you got her back together! You really did work some magic.


----------



## IshWitch

Spookerstar said:


> The Spook Office has accepted my package and will be delivering it Spectral Post on Friday.
> 
> I am still waiting for my Reaper to come but I never feel like I should get it until I have shipped so now...bring it on!


I feel the same way! But haven't received my SR yet so all is good. 
Fingers crossed that mine can be going out tomorrow, the stain is still tacky on most of it.  
Anyone have any suggestions? I don't know what to do, its my first time trying to stain something like this cabinet (only have done raw wood before) so any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have been reaped! And what a slimy, cool, creepy haul! Loading pictures and will post ASAP! Unfortunately my little monsters want dinner, but I will be back to brag!

No note with my box... I will have to do some stalking to thank my awesome reaper!

I will be back....maniacal laugh...maniacal laugh...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That is awesome screamqueen!!!! Where did you find it witchfulthinking?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

blowmoldcrazy said:


> That is awesome screamqueen!!!! Where did you find it witchfulthinking?


I found her at Gordman's. I thought she was the most sturdy thing I put in the box but of course all the glass survived and she broke. So glad screamqueen was able to get her back together. I have never been in Gordmans before - they had a ton of great Halloween stuff! I will remember to go back every year now.


----------



## dbruner

I sent my victim his box yesterday, I just checked and it arrived today in victim's City, hopefully arrives at victim's door tomorrow.


----------



## bethene

I am hoping my daughters instagram works, it is very short, but will give you a idea of how it works






I might give u tube a try, but it will be the same, but just a bit longer..

again, thank you sikntwisted, you seriously made my day, I am beyond thrilled


----------



## Paint It Black

That is soooo cooool, Bethene. Glad you could show us the video!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I am hoping my daughters instagram works, it is very short, but will give you a idea of how it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might give u tube a try, but it will be the same, but just a bit longer..
> 
> again, thank you sikntwisted, you seriously made my day, I am beyond thrilled


It's awesome!!


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome things arriving. Just when I think things can't get better, more arrives that is so cool. I love the peeper, bethene. That is way cool.

That second sight spell book is awesome. Was it something that the Reaper made? Great idea.

There is too much to mention and I forget things as I jump forward on pages. Great job all you Reapers and fantastic hauls for the victims.

I am finishing up tonight and will ship tomorrow afternoon. Soon, victim, soon.


----------



## katshead42

I sent my victim his/her horrors today. I hope they like their gift.


----------



## S_Toast

Leave it to me to mail ON the deadline  Fear not my victim, your gift will find you soon.

Screamqueen: if that skelly kitty goes missing it wasn't me....


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

printersdevil said:


> Okay, here I am posting again for Barbara! Wowzers! These both came yesterday after I left her place. I just got home a couple of hours ago and she just called that she got another box. She said that she talked to the mailman when he brought it to the door and told him about the gifts. She said he left laughing about the Secret Reaper.
> 
> First up are a couple of pictures from Madame Reaper. I don't recognize the name and didn't find it on the Forum. So, am not sure if it was just an anonymous gift or just a new member. Either way, it is a beautiful handmade card and owl and pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 216193
> 
> 
> Here is the great gift:
> View attachment 216193
> 
> 
> This owl is beautiful and so are the ceramic pumpkins/ Both can be used all fall. Thank you so much for the gifts Madame Reaper. She loves them!!!
> 
> 
> The other package was from beautifulnightmare and included several things. Here is an overall photo:
> View attachment 216194
> 
> As you can see it includes several Halloween towels which are always needed, cute window clings featuring a kitty that is so cute and two metal scarecrow candleholders. I have never seen these before. They are really cute.
> 
> Barbara laughed and said that her neighbors will think she is having a séance with all the candles she is getting---both real and faux. Very nice gifts from both Madam Reaper and beautifulnightmare. We both thank you so much. All the gifts have really made her smile and smile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216195
> 
> 
> Here is the black kitty or was it a bear? I am not sure now. It is heavy with a weighted bottom and she put it down as a door stop by the front door that she likes to leave propped open.
> View attachment 216202
> 
> 
> I posted this last picture like three times and it did not stay, so hopefully they all won't show up in this post.
> 
> Thank you beauftifulnightmare for the great gifts for Barbara



I was so excited about sending Barbara a package, I forgot and used my Reaper name!! I am Madame Reaper--hope she likes the goodies and the card was a special addition from a dear friend of mine who makes them 

Please wish her a Happy Halloween!


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you so much for clearing that up for us! She wanted to send thank yous to everyone, but a few did not include their address. One today had a Spooky Hollow Address and Spooky Hollow, NY 00000 zip code. Someone-I assume at the post office had marked out the zeroes and added a zip code. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, nice reap. that is such a fun package
araniella, you have a nice reap too. love the spider.
always wicked, love the pumpkins on your box. they are so cheery. nice terrarium too. also nice pirate flag.
obsessed, I love bats. maybe it's for me.
nice reap wicked willing wench
the great pumpkin, wow, look at your box too. so nicely decorated. and what a nice stash of gifts.
suzika, hugs coming from my way. good luck.
no sik, we want it to be pretty, or scary, oh, just decorated somehow.
I'm the goddess, it could be me. I think that is going to be one of your little monsters.
lil ghoul, that is a cute little teaser.
jenn, I love your poem. is the clue they are eastward of penn.?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

printersdevil said:


> Thank you so much for clearing that up for us! She wanted to send thank yous to everyone, but a few did not include their address. One today had a Spooky Hollow Address and Spooky Hollow, NY 00000 zip code. Someone-I assume at the post office had marked out the zeroes and added a zip code. LOL



Hehe--that was mine  So funny they did that!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, I love homemade stuff
oh suzika, I didn't realize you were in a care center. I wish it was where I worked. I would love to have a fellow haunter around. I don't know what an Achilles is, but printer makes it sound not so fun. bigger hugs coming from me. 
edit, I just read your definition, ouch! you take care. 
jules, nice gifts to Barbra.
gigglefairy, cute poem with lots of information. nice tease.
queen, n I c e box. someone is waiting.


----------



## RCIAG

I just realized that today was the shipping deadline! 

I'm a day behind since I didn't go to work yesterday. I never work the day after a big concert (saw my pretend-hippie-rock-star-boyfriend Roger Clyne on Sunday nite), getting too old to stay up that late & dance & jump around that much so I take the day after off. I thought today was Monday the 16th!!  Color me embarassed!

My boxes are sitting on my table read to go to work with me tomorrow & to be shipped! I do the shipping at work so I know they will go out & I'll even get emails when they're delivered.

So...someone will be getting a UPS box...oh...this week or next, maybe next week, depends on where you live!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Wow Screamqueen, that box looks a little rough. Great stuff in it though!

Bethene, Just happy that thing made it in one piece. It fell over here and the arm fell off. I added more support in hopes that it would make it in one piece.


----------



## fenixcelt

I let Bethane know, and I feel bad, this being my first big reap, but life got the best of me this week, and a couple things I wanted to finish didn't get that way. I will be shipping in the next couple days, Monday at the latest, but I promise it will be worth it since I did a bit of extra creepin wile reapin, I have including a couple things you are in desperate need of.


----------



## Kenneth

Awesome reaps, guys! Alas, dear victim, your time has come and tomorrow your box will be looking to the _western_ sky!


----------



## hallorenescene

kloey, nice reap. I love the canvas too.
printer, wow, more gifts for Barbra. she is going to be able to rock her place this Halloween
Halloween-queen, the wreath is very pretty, but those flowers and vase are awesome.
bethene, that box rocks. and sik said just throw your stuff in a bag and ship it. look at that. and his ...you got Styrofoam made me chuckle. of course he used Styrofoam, if he had used bubble wrap, we would have wondered if he'd lost his kilt. nice gifts too. that tombstone is fantastic.
screamqueen, wicked looking boxes, and you really got some awesome amazing gifts.


----------



## im the goddess

Alright, this thread keeps growing, and I haven't had time to look at everything yet. Spent tonight getting these packed and ready to go. Hubby will take them to FedEx tomorrow and then where are they heading. One thing for sure, they are not staying here.







I'm sending my victim tissues and a credit card machine! Won't they be thrilled. Bwhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hallorenescene

screamqueen, that's great you got her fixed, she is awesome.
oh my gosh bethene, that video shows this really cool peeper. you got it posted. sik, you did real good.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Here is my wonderful reap! Our theme this year is Monsters and my reaper went out of him/her way to make the most amazing creations!

My box...










First up...Monster Chains to contain the beasts!










My first unwrapped treasure was an Eye Eye Plant...love the look and feel of this critter. Might have to keep this one on my desk year round (if it behaves itself)










Next up...all types of creepy crawlies, including a bag of big bugs that will be perfect for my monster bug room in my walkthrough.



















I also had assorted plants and leaves...perfect for the jungle room!










Next came the cutest wrapped packages with the tags, Thing One and Thing Two. Each package included a sweet bobblehead figurine and ornament to decorate my Halloween tree. 










The box was jammed packed! I unwrapped this beauty next. We are huge Doctor Who fans and I have to admit this monstrous creation reminds me of a naked Dalek. So cool! Perfect for my mad scientist desk!










This next present will go so well with just about any theme. For some reason my kids can't stop shouting...IT'S THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL!!! ALL HAIL THE ROOT! 










The grand finale tied into my teaser letter...the man eating plant! Luckily it came in a cage...boy, this one looks killer!




















And a picture of my haul. It was very difficult to catch everything in frame!











HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ME!!!! Thank you, awesome reaper! You have incredible creativity and I so appreciate you tackling my unusual theme with such enthusiasm and skill!

I WILL FIND YOU!


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, nice decked out box.
pumpkin princess, cool homemade chains, the eyeball plant is terrific, nice tree ornaments, I don't quite know what the next thing is, other than it is the root of all evil, but I really like it, heck, all of it is nice. I would love this reap.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Woah pumpkinprincess - what an awesome reap. I LOVE that monster plant and the creature....well and the chain and well all of it! Excellent work a_granger!


----------



## a_granger

PumpkinPrincess, I hope there was a note in the main box, maybe it got lost in the packing....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I need to take another look.


----------



## Halloween Scream

So I will be shipping tomorrow, on the very last day! It was so hard to get motivated this week during the biggest heatwave of the year. Nothing says Halloween like 90 degree weather! Be patient Victim...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Thank you, A_Granger! I found the note! Thanks again for the awesome reap! I will edit my post as soon as I can get my desktop back from my kid! 

I will be sure to post photos of my loot in my display! I greatly appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## a_granger

Your are only too welcome Pumpkin, I had a blast playing and plotting for you and hope these things work for your haunt!!! I'm just sorry somethings didn't so travel well. (I'll know to UPS proof things for next time)

Thanks also to all involved in this secret reaper for making it such a fun experience for a newbie!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Looks great to me!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*A teaser*









I received a card from my Dear Reaper. The wheels are turning Reaper, the wheels are turning.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I have been really busy the past couple of days, so I had a lot of catching up to do. Wow, everyone is getting great reaps! I love seeing all the handmade stuff, so many talented people here! And my dear victim I have a package sitting here ready to go out today when I leave for work.


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Here is my wonderful reap! Our theme this year is Monsters and my reaper went out of him/her way to make the most amazing creations.
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ME!!!! Thank you, awesome reaper! You have incredible creativity and I so appreciate you tackling my unusual theme with such enthusiasm and skill!
> 
> I WILL FIND YOU!


(jumping up and down) Ohhh Ohhhhh I know who it is! I know! I know! hahahahaha
I can tell by the items. I am a big fan of their art.
Awesome reaping! 

EDIT: hahaha OOPS  I posted before I went to next page and saw you already knew. LOL 
Great job Aundria!! Ohhhh I so want a Root of all Evil label now!


----------



## X-Pired

Kyriotes said:


> Warning: Taken with a 3ds (gameboy camera)
> This reap is thanks to Andreatta X-pired
> 
> 
> Box 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putka seeds and a lovely candy corn bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Original folk art by Spirit Mountain Primitives Aug 2014"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooden bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box 2
> 
> The box art was so darned cool on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Death Stalker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have weapons up on my wall already. This will join them. What does that say about me though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy was built on a stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reusing this bag for many Hallowe'ens to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousin primitive pumpkin. Now I need to put my shelf up, don't I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noice. I have a spare mannequin head for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend was saying I should go drop a bunch of money on candles...


You are welcome Kyriotes! I'm pleased everything made it without breakage. I was worried about that, what a relief when it was delivered. The cast iron pumpkin is authentic vintage. I found it in an antique shop in Denver. The wooden bowl is antique and came from Taos New Mexico. I thought that since you like primitives it might work out for your putka pods and the three prim pumpkin bowl fillers. 

I haven't had very much time but when things settle down a bit I am going to do more research on the burlap masks you like. I've done a little experimenting with it so far and it appears I may have a formula worked out to stiffen the burlap and get it to hold its shape. Your links have me intrigued with these so it is first on my 'to do' list. I'll keep you posted on my progress. I definitely plan on making one for you. 

Thanks for being such a fantastic victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great stuff everyone


----------



## screamqueen2012

i know, you know what saved her was being in the wrapping so tight, that kept the parts in one place, i was just hoping that super glue was the quick dry or i was going to be wearing alot of her on my fingernails last nite...hahaha....thank you so much again!!



Witchful Thinking said:


> Woah that was impressive and quick work! I can't belive you got her back together! You really did work some magic.


----------



## frostytots

Shipped my items yesterday... I think I'm more excited for my victim then I am for myself to get something cool!


----------



## RCIAG

Boxes sitting on the front desk awaiting Miguel the UPS afternoon driver!!


----------



## 13mummy

I LOVE MY TOMBSTONE PEEPER!!! Not something that I could ever build myself!



doto said:


> That's great. I remember building 13mummy a tombstone peeper a few years ago, and you commented how you always wanted one. I am glad you received one....you deserve it for all you do for the SR and your every day contributions to the forum.


----------



## Ghouliet

fenixcelt said:


> I let Bethane know, and I feel bad, this being my first big reap, but life got the best of me this week, and a couple things I wanted to finish didn't get that way. I will be shipping in the next couple days, Monday at the latest, but I promise it will be worth it since I did a bit of extra creepin wile reapin, I have including a couple things you are in desperate need of.



fenizcelt, If I am your victim, take an extra week. My hubby and I are going on a little trip come next Monday.


----------



## purpleferrets3

Love seeing everyone's gifts! So many talented people on this forum!


----------



## scareme

Again, I am in awe at the talent and the generosity of the folks here on this forum. Great reaps everybody. 

Yesterday the postman was here and left notice I have a package. I was home, but when he comes everyday, the dogs bark and carry on so I don't bring in the mail until after he leaves. If he has a package he knocks, but I can't hear it over the dogs barking. If he would ring the doorbell, I could hear that, but he never does, he just knocks. So I might be reaped tomorrow. I've also ordered some things, so I don't know which it will be, so I guess I'll find out tomorrow. I don't mind the wait. I'm having a good time just seeing what everyone else got and thinking, I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Kenneth

Ohhhhh dear victim, your box was just sent today, sorry it was on the deadline!!! Should arrive Monday!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ready to see more pics


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

hallorenescene said:


> jenn, I love your poem. is the clue they are eastward of penn.?



Tee-hee! I'm thinking I wasn't as clear as I meant to be with my rhymes! My Victim should LOOK to the East because that's the direction their package is coming from, meaning that PA is East of my Victim. Which is a pretty broad hint, I know, because most of the country would look East to PA! But, that's not the only hint in the poem, heh heh heh! 

ETA - all hail The Root! LOL! LOL! Fun kids!


----------



## kloey74

I have to thank Lady Arsenic again. I had soooo much fun decorating my spell book. Now that I've made one, my future victims will be getting them too.


----------



## GiggleFairy

screamqueen2012 said:


> no dont, i got her glued back, some of it was dust but i can fill it in and i'll repaint her on the circle to hide the cracks, she made it....just hit a storm cloud coming east i think...lol.... you keep her sister, i'll have her on a safe shelf or in a cubboard...thanks so much again...I LOVE HER BY THE WAY, SHES AWESOME!!
> View attachment 216292


I absolutely LOVE her! I would buy her in a split second for sure. You did a great job putting her back together screamqueen.




Witchful Thinking said:


> I found her at Gordman's. I thought she was the most sturdy thing I put in the box but of course all the glass survived and she broke. So glad screamqueen was able to get her back together. I have never been in Gordmans before - they had a ton of great Halloween stuff! I will remember to go back every year now.


We don't have a Gordman's where I live. I wonder if they have a "sister store" that I might be able to find this jewel at. She's really awesome Witchful Thinking. I laughed when you said you'd purchased one for screamqueen and yourself. I do the same thing.


----------



## GiggleFairy

A tisket, a tasket . . .
A body rotting in its casket!

Someone got reaped today! I know because the packaged texted me to let me know it arrived safely at 12:10 PM. Yep, that's right. Priority Mail packages can text you and let you know every little step they take. 

Were any of you children of the 70's? Did you ever watch Good Times? What was James Evans wife's name?

If I were there, I'd get to looking.


----------



## Kelloween

no pictures yet?? I think tomorrow will be a big picture day


----------



## 13mummy

I'm dying here!! Can't wait for my gift the anticipation is killing me. REAPER are you out there? =)

I mailed my gift out yesterday and they should get there for the 23rd!!


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> My last tease picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip



when you say long trip how long do you mean haha. i am sure who ever it is for they will love it


----------



## NormalLikeYou

The closest they came to us on this tour was a city 2 hours away. On a weeknight. But it's ok - I guess I'm a little crazy and my husband's a good sport. We went, drove home, slept for 3 1/2 hours & got up & went to work. So worth it. 





RCIAG said:


> I just realized that today was the shipping deadline!
> 
> I'm a day behind since I didn't go to work yesterday. I never work the day after a big concert (saw my pretend-hippie-rock-star-boyfriend Roger Clyne on Sunday nite), getting too old to stay up that late & dance & jump around that much so I take the day after off. I thought today was Monday the 16th!!  Color me embarassed!
> 
> My boxes are sitting on my table read to go to work with me tomorrow & to be shipped! I do the shipping at work so I know they will go out & I'll even get emails when they're delivered.
> 
> So...someone will be getting a UPS box...oh...this week or next, maybe next week, depends on where you live!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow surprised no one has new pics up . the ups trucks must be loaded LOL


----------



## S_Toast

It's in the mail! Tracking says it will arrive Friday. If you live west of me you might be my victim....


----------



## The Walking Dead

*Omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!*

I have been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!post pics soon.


----------



## Spookerstar

Is that west of your headstone? 



S_Toast said:


> It's in the mail! Tracking says it will arrive Friday. If you live west of me you might be my victim....


----------



## dbruner

My victim got reaped today, confirmed on the post office web site. Can't wait to see if he likes!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hmmmmm, just sitting here, waiting to be reaped


----------



## kmeyer1313

Man, I didn't even get anything in my mailbox, much less a stop from the delivery guy....

& I have all day tomorrow to watch for it out the window...I don't think I can stand the anticipation much longer....

It's funny, but I didn't think about the package awaiting me much when I was ready getting my victim's stuff ready.....but now that I've sent off the box & it was received, I'm idle, so I'm anticipating it even more....


----------



## Kelloween

Mine should arrive tomorrow, so I 'm waiting to see if it gets there unbroken and if they like it..I always hate this part!


----------



## printersdevil

Greetings again! Barbara officially has frequent flyers points from all the owls delivering things!!! Yesterday she received a package right after I left there so I will show that to you first. It was from kmeyer1313 and included lots of goodies. I worked today for the first time since school has started back up and then went to the doc about my shoulder. So, I was dragging when I stopped by to check on her and pick up a bowl of spaghetti that she fixed for my lunch for tomorrow. Gotta love a sis who takes care of you!!!

This is an overall photo of all the wonderful things sent to Barb








This shows the cute glow in the dark small skelly and the pumpkin head shelf sitter that is on her entertainment stand already. I have never see a GID skelly this small. Coolness!








Next is a photo of the cute scarecrow and a pumpkin. and several other decorative items including a bookmark. That is a sure hit since she loves to read!







This is the cute card from kmeyer.








Thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. 

As I drove up to her duplex today, the mailman was around the corner on his last leg of deliveries (I assume since it was right after 5 p.m. I pulled up and opened her mailbox that is out the street. I was just going to take her mail inside and was surprised to find a package in the box!

Here is the adorable---well maybe the word unique is better of the witch that was named Vladimirka, the Spider Witch by the sender. She is interesting and I lover her. Barbara at first thought that the spider web was part of the packing until she opened the card and found out that she is a Spider Witch! We pulled some of the web back from her face for the photo before reading the card, but never fear Reaper it has been returned to her face! 







Closeup of spider witch







This package had a card, but was signed PIF Secret Reaper.

Thank you both so much. We have had so much fun with all the fabulous gifts and it has been a special time for us each afternoon or morning when I sometimes see them for the first time. You all are so special to do all of this for her following this hard time in her life.

Thank you from Barbara and me to both of you and all the others who have sent things!!!!


----------



## S_Toast

Spookerstar said:


> Is that west of your headstone?


That is the question isn't it? Muahahahaha!


----------



## Hilda

PrintersDevil... it is so heartwarming to see all the Halloween goodness sent to your sister. How lovely everyone has been. 
It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## suzika

hallorenescene said:


> kelloween, I love homemade stuff
> oh suzika, I didn't realize you were in a care center. I wish it was where I worked. I would love to have a fellow haunter around. I don't know what an Achilles is, but printer makes it sound not so fun. bigger hugs coming from me.


Hopefully, for just a month or so more. We're trying to rebuild my right leg so it has some strength, but years of lymphedema makes that difficult.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, those are some more cool gifts. very nice. 
suzika, miracles happen. keep the faith.


----------



## DvlsToy

halloween_queen, we're so glad you liked our reap! I'll admit, homemade is not my forte for stuff like this. I so wanted to keep Hedwig for myself when we came across it even though I'm not that huge a fan of the Harry Potter fan, but I thought it would be perfect for the Reap. This is our first and hopefully not last...


----------



## printersdevil

Dvls Toy, Hedwig is fabulous!!!! Fun Reap items from you to Halloween_queen!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love Hedwig!!!!!! I am loving all the reaps! SR is so much fun!


----------



## Kenneth

SOOOOO I WAS REAPED TODAY!!!!!

I seriously had a hell of a night tonight at work and left in a really tired and irritable mood. But when I checked my mailbox and saw a box there was nothing but a smile on my face! The guy checking his mail beside me looked at me very strange as I squealed and turned to run to my car so I could get inside to open it.

And it just kept smiling thanks to my WONDERFUL reaper Dbruner!!!!!!!!!
Thank you SO MUCH I still can't stop smiling! These are perfect for my party and will make excellent props to go on our mantle in the dance room that is the centerpiece of every theme design.

I especially love the fabric! The fabric is amazing and I was JUST thinking I needed some because we're doing a video invite and I really needed a backdrop for it. But after that I'll definitely be draping it somewhere spooky in the house. 

I can't thank you enough, this awesome gift is so appreciated and it came on a night where I SO needed cheering up!!


----------



## Kelloween

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 213130
> 
> View attachment 213131
> 
> View attachment 213132
> 
> View attachment 213133
> 
> View attachment 213134
> 
> View attachment 213135


I just saw this quilt, It is AWESOME! I need to go back and see what else I have missed!


----------



## The Walking Dead

*I've been reaped!!! Thank you.*

*  I've been reaped! It is an amazing reap. Thank you Amy for all of your mad painting skills and for harassing your sister to make me the Jack hat. I love it all!!!! Thank you soooooo very much. You nailed it. I received nail polish and jewelry, and hand-painted Jack-Nightmare Before Christmas, garland, candy, bows, zombie caution tape, and more. See below. It's AWESOME! *









Hand painted Jack coffin. 









Hand painted ornaments for my Halloween tree. I love Jack and Nightmare Before Christmas, in case you can't tell. 










L is for LOVE and my real name. It's a jack scene. 










Kre-o building set that I love. It shakes and makes noises and is HALLOWEEN. I love it. 




















My Jack hat that Amy had her sister make for me. It is awesome! 











Hair ties and jewelry. A way to a girl's heart. 









The grand picture of everything.

THANK YOU AMY! Sorry it took me so long to post pictures. I had to build the set first.


----------



## The Red Hallows

And, a special thank you to Amyml for thinking of me and sending my two glass jars in my daughter's reaper box. <3 Thank you so much for thinking of me!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I love all the NBC stuff! You can't go wrong with it! I'm so glad Kloey74 liked her reaping. Now that she knows it was me, I'd like to mention the teaser I sent. It was a killhouette( killhouettes.com I think) The title was Arsenic and Old Lace, but after it arrived I realized it doesn't say that anywhere! Someone mentioned they had an Alice in Wonderland room in their theme. There's a Killhouette for that. They're also ridiculously affordable! Thank you spookerstar for finding those last year! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Great job as usual Witchfull Thinking! Great job everyone!


----------



## Ghouliet

Kelloween said:


> I just saw this quilt, It is AWESOME! I need to go back and see what else I have missed!



Thanks Kelloween. If I had known my victim quilted too, I might not have sent it, thinking she probably made a Halloween quilt for herself. I am surprised at how many people liked the idea of a quilt. Maybe I will be seeing quilt on some like lists in the future.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the nbc reap so cool


----------



## obcessedwithit

OUT for delivery...................................some one is getting reaped today could it be YOU!!!


----------



## Terra

creeperguardian said:


> when you say long trip how long do you mean haha. i am sure who ever it is for they will love it


The heavy, wooden crate (not really - it's cardboard  will arrive at someone's doorstep Friday. This wait is killing me too <bites nails> It went a really, really long way...


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, that is a fabulous reap. I love it. I'm not doing a clown theme this year, but I would like that. the shoe is so awesome. all of it is.
the walking dead, fabulous reap. all the hand painted gifts, the nbc theme, the hat, and legos. I love legos.
terra, it's me. I know it's me. yippee


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dear reaper 
I have been very good I am stocking the ups truck when he dose stop at my house I will try not to scare him to bad with my excitement lol


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps!! Love seeing all the talent on this forum!


----------



## 2014 Secret Reaper

Alert offmymeds, I just tracked your package and it's in Dallas as of 5:50 am. It still says the target delivery date is Monday though


----------



## offmymeds

woo hoo!!! Thank you secret reaper!!!


----------



## eeyore_laments

oh dear sweet victim.... the package is sent, the lab has been swept and Igor is on a much needed vacation to Tahiti. The post office says you should receive it Monday but sadly as I was drinking my morning cup of coffee I noticed I left the letter to be included on the slab. So I will watch like a hawk to help alleviate your curiosity. *kicks back* now to sit back and wait......


----------



## GiggleFairy

It seems that no one got the *BIG CLUE *I left in one of my previous posts . . . 


Were any of you children of the 70's? Did you ever watch Good Times? What was James Evans wife's name?

If I were there, I'd get to looking. 



The package was delivered yesterday at noon. My victim hasn't posted, so I hope the package wasn't stolen.


----------



## dbruner

Kenneth, I'm so glad you liked everything and it brightened your day!

GiggleFairy, I'm in Florida and a child of the 70's but it must not be me - nothing delivered yet. If getting reaped is half as much fun as reaping, I can't wait.


----------



## suzika

Still no reap in Virginia for me, unless it hit today, then, I'll know tomorrow (Hubby checks the mail at night and brings it the next day to me.)

I can't wait as I need some Halloween love. This room only has a jack-o-lantern night light (that a friend sent me) to help make it look like September!


----------



## Kelloween

well, I just checked..HALF of mine is out for delivery...ugh, the other half is not!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kelloween said:


> well, I just checked..HALF of mine is out for delivery...ugh, the other half is not!!


I'll never understand how that's even possible, when they are mailed together and are given the same delivery date...


----------



## Araniella

Someonewho was just reaped. Close enough for me to leave it by their mail box.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette and I have been reaped! I will be meeting Lil Ghouliette for lunch in a half hour and will take the package with me so we can open it together!


----------



## Kelloween

WitchyKitty said:


> I'll never understand how that's even possible, when they are mailed together and are given the same delivery date...


I know! Same thing last year and she had to wait for the second one to post pictures! grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Spookerstar

I know...Florida!!! Too bad I live in Colorado




GiggleFairy said:


> It seems that no one got the *BIG CLUE *I left in one of my previous posts . . .
> 
> 
> Were any of you children of the 70's? Did you ever watch Good Times? What was James Evans wife's name?
> 
> If I were there, I'd get to looking.
> 
> 
> 
> The package was delivered yesterday at noon. My victim hasn't posted, so I hope the package wasn't stolen.


----------



## Kelloween

someone has 2 out of 3 packages at your door! lol, Guess they will know who its from now..I never could keep secrets! Its saying the other one will arrive tomorrow...sigh!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have been reaped! And with the weirdest shaped package I ever got! Lol


----------



## obcessedwithit

says delivered 2:16pm


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I was reaped!! I was reaped!! I love,love love everything! I recived a beautiful homemade wich hat, homemade witch bottle, a wonderfull color changing led candle, a small wood and glass nox containing a the charrde middle finger of a witch, a fuzy black rat, a awesome halloween book, a severed hand, bottle lables, skeleton bobble head, wall decales, a witch poster and gaint window cling, and a bag of severed fingers and one of eyes. THank you reaper for the the spooky gifts. I'll post pics as soon as I can get them uploaded. I was so excited I for got to get a pic of the box before I opened it. 

Side note the ups guy wouldn't even come on the porch with it he pulled in ans hit his horn twice and when I went out he stayed in his truck and sent the guy with him to give it to be. This ups guy always delivers packages right to your door . It might have been a combo of the spooky/creepy package and my decorated front yard!!


----------



## Kelloween

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have been reaped! And with the weirdest shaped package I ever got! Lol



lol, its a Frankenbox! Since you probably know who its from..you have another box that didn't make it today..it says it will be there tomorrow! wow, they smashed that one!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ooooooh, I can't wait to see what's inside


----------



## bethene

me either!!!!!, lots of packages in transit, several going to be shortly,,, but some folks have still not let me know ANY thing, every year,I say, please , if you will be late shipping,, it is fine, but i need to know this!!!!!! and every year, some still don;t.......sigh.......................


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> lol, its a Frankenbox! Since you probably know who its from..you have another box that didn't make it today..it says it will be there tomorrow! wow, they smashed that one!


LOL man I can not wait to see whats in fankenbox I know its super since you made it


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> LOL man I can not wait to see whats in fankenbox I know its super since you made it


I just wish it would have all made it today..


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> The heavy, wooden crate (not really - it's cardboard  will arrive at someone's doorstep Friday. This wait is killing me too <bites nails> It went a really, really long way...


i love the look of the box. Did you do that? or did the box come like that.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Sorry if these are huge I'm posting from the app. 
Cutest card ever

I have to figure out who my reaper is- a first for me


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am beyond floored with what you send me! Seriously you are amazing! I kept squealing and gasping everytime I unwrapped something! I think is scared my 2 yr old! And that franken-box was so fun to open!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

The smashed box had me worried but inside was this gorgeous witch hat! This alone would of totally been enough for my reap! It's amazing!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I just moved into a big house from a little trailer, before my kitchen and living room was one big room now they are separate. I put in my likes that I want to do a witch's kitchen theme this year. And these are amazing!
First sign from the franken-box!

And this just blew me away! Kelloween is so talented!

Love this I think it is a chalk board! Now I need something clever to write on it. Lol


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I was reaped today!!!
Went outside to get the mail and saw two huge boxes by the mail box! They were decorated with spiders and neat Halloween tape! 

The first box I opened had a very cute witch on top! 
I got witch kitchen towels, fabulous costume gloves, Halloween wine charms (which will be put to good use!), a wonderful witch and a black cat, neat pumpkin lights, an awesome pendant necklace - that is fashioned after The Haunted Mansion wallpaper, a very cool skeleton scene, and a fabulous Reaper (how extremely cool!)!!

In the second big box was this awesome drippy Jack O Lantern that also lights up! Which is perfect for my yard haunt!!

A Huge thank you to Araniella and all of your hard work you put into these awesome gifts! You did an outstanding job, I love everything! Thank you so much!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh my gosh! Kelloween is an awesome reaper! I am just totally shocked by my reap! I immediately took my kitchen art down and hung up these beauties! I will treasure them for years to come!
Everything and she says there is another box to come! Just WOW!

Hung up in my kitchen


----------



## Kelloween

beautifulnightmare said:


> I just moved into a big house from a little trailer, before my kitchen and living room was one big room now they are separate. I put in my likes that I want to do a witch's kitchen theme this year. And these are amazing!
> First sign from the franken-box!
> 
> And this just blew me away! Kelloween is so talented!
> 
> Love this I think it is a chalk board! Now I need something clever to write on it. Lol



you have another big box that should be there tomorrow..I was helping you with your witch's kitchen..lol, the middle of the square one is chalk board paint, the chalks in the other box! I wanted to get some of those small brooms to hang from the broom sign, but couldn't find any! oh and the half circle one should fit over a door!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Kelloween said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved into a big house from a little trailer, before my kitchen and living room was one big room now they are separate. I put in my likes that I want to do a witch's kitchen theme this year. And these are amazing!
> First sign from the franken-box!
> 
> And this just blew me away! Kelloween is so talented!
> 
> Love this I think it is a chalk board! Now I need something clever to write on it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have another big box that should be there tomorrow..I was helping you with your witch's kitchen..lol, the middle of the square one is chalk board paint, the chalks in the other box! I wanted to get some of those small brooms to hang from the broom sign, but couldn't find any!
Click to expand...

Wow! It's like I'm getting reaped twice! I can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## DieselFreak

I was reaped!! I was reaped!! I can't wait to get home to take some pictures! Thank you Giggle Fairy!! It came yesterday but I was working and it was flooding here so my mail lady took it back to the post office. Yay!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow! For someone who didn't start making things until the last minute your amazing! Beautiful artwork! Lucky Victim!




beautifulnightmare said:


> Oh my gosh! Kelloween is an awesome reaper! I am just totally shocked by my reap! I immediately took my kitchen art down and hung up these beauties! I will treasure them for years to come!
> Everything and she says there is another box to come! Just WOW!
> 
> Hung up in my kitchen


----------



## Spookerstar

I love those wine charms! Where did you get them???



hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped today!!!
> Went outside to get the mail and saw two huge boxes by the mail box! They were decorated with spiders and neat Halloween tape!
> 
> The first box I opened had a very cute witch on top!
> I got witch kitchen towels, fabulous costume gloves, Halloween wine charms (which will be put to good use!), a wonderful witch and a black cat, neat pumpkin lights, an awesome pendant necklace - that is fashioned after The Haunted Mansion wallpaper, a very cool skeleton scene, and a fabulous Reaper (how extremely cool!)!!
> 
> In the second big box was this awesome drippy Jack O Lantern that also lights up! Which is perfect for my yard haunt!!
> 
> A Huge thank you to Araniella and all of your hard work you put into these awesome gifts! You did an outstanding job, I love everything! Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I am fast with a saw and a paintbrush!


----------



## Saki.Girl

you knocked that one out of the park kelloween great stuff you made.


----------



## Bethany

Both of the reaps are FABULOUS!!!
Love Everything in both of them!! Reapers terrific jobs & what lucky victims!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hossteswiththemostes you got some cool stuff


----------



## printersdevil

Love all the things in both of these from today. Wow, there have been so many wonderful things this time around!

I saw someone answered the big hint with the word Florida. Is that for you Bethany??? Hmm.... I just knew that the big package from Terra that has so far to go was headed your way. But there are many other long distance places from Texas. Sigh, alas, I am just up the way a few hours from her. I just oogle the thought of someday having one of her tombstones.

Lady Sherry is going to do a tombstone for Dumbledore next near at a MNT and I hope to make one, too. So, I will have a cool one then. Now that I am into the fortune tellers and witches, I want to expand this area of my cemetery. I have a WW West (Wicked Witch of the West) that I need to finish up from an earlier MNT, I want one of Dumbledore, Gadalf and Merlin and Marie Leveau. Is a voodoo queen a fortune teller? I think so...Will have to think of other specialty ones for the future cemetery growth. Maybe one of the other wicked witch from Oz with a house on it. LOL

I also was hoping that the box (turned out to be boxes) from Kelloween were headed my way. LOL You guys are sooo talented.


----------



## Bethany

I don't know if it is for me... I think someone else from Florida responded. Guess time will tell.
Been stuck in the house today & heading to hospital tomorrow for a test. Just a test I've put off for 3 years, no worries.  Would be a fantastic treat to come home to a package.


----------



## Araniella

Spookerstar I believe the wine charms are from Pier 1. A few years ago at the NHC I found them for $1 each. Grabbed a few and thought they would be good for reaper boxes. Unfortunately those were my last set or I'd send one Your way.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hostesswiththemostess and beautifulnightmare...I love both of your reaps!! Oh, all the witchy stuff!!! Awesome!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980




----------



## Araniella

Wow Beautifulnightmare! Great reap by Kelloween. Can't wait to see what is in tomorrow's package 


So glad you liked everything Hostesswiththemostess. It was great fun putting it together for you.


----------



## bethene

wow, both of those were wonderful reaps!!!!! I am in awe of every ones work this year.... 


well, I am on running a bit behind, but the box is packaged and ready to go out in the morning, I am very sorry, my dear victim, I have never shipped late before, but I hope that you like every thing... there was a bit of a last minute plan change, so hope it goes over well!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

This handsome guy will be greeting someone very soon!! Muwahahahahah!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Such great reaps I can't remember them all!! Hostessswiththemostess what a great reaping! Love it all...wine charms, witch doll, reading skeleton etc. Nicely done Araniella!! Beautifulnightmare such great stuff too....you are SO talented Kelloween! Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures!


----------



## Ghouliet

The pictures are fantastic. When Lil Ghouiette gets home I am certain she will post ours. We were thoroughly reaped by LOVE and Eyeballs. We got a really creative wreath with moss and twigs that also had a sign with our cemetery name on it. It did not stop there, the box was chock full of things we will use this year. Ice cube trays with skulls, fingers and bones, cup cake papers and picks, a halloween cookbook and personal recipe for Tiger Butter Candy, hot pads, (these are the first Halloween hot pads I have ever owned), a balck candle holder with Harvest Moon candle, (Smells great), spider webbing, Halloween Garland, hand painted kitty tea light holder, tea lights, and Carved black pumpkin for our porch entry area. It is a fantastic reaping and Ghouliette and I are very thankful to Love and Eyeballs for the wonderful job she did reaping us. I Promise Pictures WILL be Coming!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet & I were reaped today!!! We always have lunch together on Thursday, so the timing was beyond perfect. She brought it into my office and we ripped this bad boy open together with a couple co-workers looking on with amusement. Thank you so much to our amazing reaper LoveAndEyeballs! We love everything! 









Open open open!!









A note under the pretty paper (Ghouliet saved the ribbon, btw. I have no idea what she's going to use it for, but she seemed pretty excited)









REALLY awesome Resurrection Vale wreath! I'm pretty sure we both squealed. <3









Me holding the wreath so you can kinda see it a little better.









Pumpkin carving tools always useful! 









Ghouliet was really excited about this. There was also a personal Halloween recipe for tiger butter candy written on a notecard inside the book, which we are TOTALLY trying this year. 









Spider webbing that went straight into my desk at work. I will be using this around the office. 









Halloween garland. This went in my desk along with the spider webbing.









Skull ice cube tray! There was also a finger and bone one, which I thought mom had taken a photo of... but I don't see it in the photos she emailed me... hmmm... 









Mini headstone which is now sitting in between my monitors at work. 









Cute Halloween potholders! 









Cupcake swag!









Candle holder and a Harvest Woods candle which smells delicious.









Jack-o-lantern which is going to look amazing by our friend door with the rest of our pumpkin hoard (also love that it's black! We only have 1 other black JoL in our hoard).

There were also some tea lights in the box which didn't seem to get photographed either. I'm sure if I forgot anything Ghouliet will pipe up.

Thank you LoveAndEyeballs! You made our Thursday!


----------



## Hilda

WOWZA!!!!! Everyone's Reaps are incredible!!


----------



## DieselFreak

I was reaped by Giggle Fairy! And she is fabulous! Just so y'all know..  
My box with it's cute little reaper. My mail lady, which is a friend of mine, called me last night letting me know there was a box in her car for me. She didn't leave it on the porch do to the torrential rains we had here yesterday. Which I'm very thankful because everything was soaked on the porch. 







Upon opening I see this.. I was so giddy! Like a kid in a candy store. Or as my children kept saying, "it's like Christmas for momma!" Lol







LOOK at this adorable gypsy kitty! My daughter stole it from me.. 







Fabulous jewelry to wear with my gypsy costume this year! Love the color! 







Here are the brothers from another mother.. Love love love my owls! I almost bought the zombie owl the weekend before last when I was at Spirit! I had it in the buggy then put it back in lieu of a mask. Thank you thank you!!







Here's the whole haul! I'm so super excited about the ouija board! I didn't have one and I NEEDED it(at least that's what I told my hubby)! And check out that window cling. I plan to find the perfect mirror to stick the twins on and place them in my freakshow area! So cool! Bats, rats, skulls oh my! You did so good. I needed them all! Love the runes! They'll be perfect for my fortune tellers table in the tent. 







I love love love it all!! Thank you soooo much Giggle Fairy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Awesome stuff! I love the zombie owl and I want that skull ice cube tray. Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow more way cool reapes to cool great job reapers


----------



## sikntwizted

Greatest time of the year, Reaper Season! Awesome stuff!


----------



## dbruner

I got very excited tonight when I was walking my dog and saw the ups man turn on my street, but alas today was not reaping day for me. Everyone's reaps look amazing, I'm so glad I joined in the fun this year. Tomorrow!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wonderful Reap!!! Giggle Fairy where did you find that window cling? I must have one  Love the owl too. Ouija board I can pass on. Those totally freak me out. What is in the box with a ghost on it?



DieselFreak said:


> I was reaped by Giggle Fairy! And she is fabulous! Just so y'all know..
> My box with it's cute little reaper. My mail lady, which is a friend of mine, called me last night letting me know there was a box in her car for me. She didn't leave it on the porch do to the torrential rains we had here yesterday. Which I'm very thankful because everything was soaked on the porch.
> View attachment 216633
> 
> Upon opening I see this.. I was so giddy! Like a kid in a candy store. Or as my children kept saying, "it's like Christmas for momma!" Lol
> View attachment 216634
> 
> LOOK at this adorable gypsy kitty! My daughter stole it from me..
> View attachment 216637
> 
> Fabulous jewelry to wear with my gypsy costume this year! Love the color!
> View attachment 216638
> 
> Here are the brothers from another mother.. Love love love my owls! I almost bought the zombie owl the weekend before last when I was at Spirit! I had it in the buggy then put it back in lieu of a mask. Thank you thank you!!
> View attachment 216642
> 
> Here's the whole haul! I'm so super excited about the ouija board! I didn't have one and I NEEDED it(at least that's what I told my hubby)! And check out that window cling. I plan to find the perfect mirror to stick the twins on and place them in my freakshow area! So cool! Bats, rats, skulls oh my! You did so good. I needed them all! Love the runes! They'll be perfect for my fortune tellers table in the tent.
> View attachment 216643
> 
> I love love love it all!! Thank you soooo much Giggle Fairy!


----------



## Spookerstar

So excited and nervous. USPS says my package was delivered to my victim. Hope it all made it in one piece and really hope they like it


----------



## DieselFreak

Now.. A final teaser for my victim! I am one of those who couldn't make the deadline. But tomorrow it will go out! 
Hope you like it!


----------



## DieselFreak

Spookerstar said:


> Wonderful Reap!!! Giggle Fairy where did you find that window cling? I must have one  Love the owl too. Ouija board I can pass on. Those totally freak me out. What is in the box with a ghost on it?


The box with the ghost on it held the jewelry in it.


----------



## Kerimonster

*I was reaped!!!*

Thank you SO much Spinechiller!!  

I was home all day and left for literally 10 minutes.. I wasn't planning on checking my mail because I hadn't seen anybody come near the house during the day, but am I ever glad that I did!  

I absolutely love everything and already found places for all my new decorations!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I think some of these reaps were meant for me...you should all send them to me...
Hahaha! Really, though, loving this stuff so much!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love the witch stuff and the candy molds are great


----------



## printersdevil

Cool that is the glow in the dark Ouija Board, I think. Love all the jewelry and the owls. Great Reap and Reaper!

Oh my, I love all the witchy things. Those signs are awesome and totally new to me. Love the skulls, especially the purple glass one. 

Great Reaps and Reapers!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghouliet said:


> Thanks Kelloween. If I had known my victim quilted too, I might not have sent it, thinking she probably made a Halloween quilt for herself. I am surprised at how many people liked the idea of a quilt. Maybe I will be seeing quilt on some like lists in the future.


In the words of my grandson (when i threatened to pee in the atlantic ocean where he was going to go swimming) "Oh, no, no, no, no, no!!" I think anyone would love the wonderful things you make. Any Ghouliet items any vic doesn't love, please forward to WWW, Happyville, MA.


----------



## kittyvibe

Huzzah! Got my reaper gift today, I love everything! This was my first time participating and when I opened the box I thought to myself that I couldn't believe I didn't do this in previous years, its awesome!

I got to open a Halloween card before the big box and it was signed by OMM, I came up with a forum member we all know immediately but wasn't 100% sure if they were my reaper or not, until I opened my box and there was another clue.
I didn't realize it was a clue at first, silly me thought it was someones prescription bag that somehow got placed in the box but after thinking about it some more I realized it was intentional, lol. Then I knew for sure my reaper was Offmymeds! :3

My kitty, Jack, helped by modeling the cool scarecrow costume, he was a good boy for the impromptu photo shoot. But he got his revenge after with the hanging clown, he couldnt resist the flowy fabric, hehe. :3 

You cant tell from the pics, but inside the box was a huge painted sheet for my carnival, something I sorely needed. Love it! Also some creepy dolls but the mummy doll by far is the creepiest. I can play with her all day, see the video of her movement. /shudders :3

The card was so sweet and the little candy pail and lolly are just great. The Egyptian figures are going to be a cool addition to my scene, cant wait to use them. 
The Clown Do Not Enter sign and hanging prop are also going to be much needed additions to the theme this year. 

After all the little teasers I got beforehand and then the grande finale, I can confidently say this was a most successful reaping and I thoroughly enjoyed and felt special at the same time, thanks so much Offmymeds!








Video link to my photobucket- lemme know if it works;


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha! The cat pic is awesome...poor kitty, lol! I love when peoples kitties, puppies and such get in on the reaper fun!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

...and yes, the video worked. I loved the way you had her looking right at the camera with a sideways glance near the end...cute and creepy at the same time, lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Great reaper there, too. Love the picture of the cat in the costume. Adorable. That clown looks creepy and that is good.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, that's quite a nice box. you sure you don't want to peek just a little?
offmymeds, Monday, keep calm, it will be soon
beautiful nightmare, nice odd shaped box. so post pics already
whew, good, beautiful nightmare posted pictures. wow! what cool gifts. that hat is gorgeous and those signs amazing. 
hostess with the mostess, what an amazing little doll. I make dolls like that. I collect dolls like that. and blow molds, I love blow molds. those are 2 I don't have. you got a very nice reap.
yeah kelloween, for someone who couldn't get into it, you sure did an awesome job.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, Michael, that handsome guy is so in a very special way. someone is going to be one lucky victim.
ghouliet and lil ghouliet, what a terrific reap. I LOVE that cookbook. and the wreath is awesome. but what is vale?
diesel, that reaper on the box is a cutie. ahhh, that is a cute gypsy kitty. oooo, I love jewelry, that is some real pretty stuff. those 2 owls are very nice. what makes the one a zombie? the runes look very nice.
that is really cool diesel. is it a tombstone?
kerimonster, wow, I love the signs, nice bottle, but those candy molds are awesome. where did you find those? I want some.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Wow, Kelloween. I am completely blown away, you are extremely talented. I wish I had the skills to draw & paint like that!


----------



## bethene

I love all the reapings, I would love several items for myself!!


----------



## hallorenescene

kittyvibe, what a fun reap. I think your mummy dolls name is cricket. she's such a cute doll. I love how he costumed her, and her eyes are to funny. your cat was made for that scarecrow outfit. he looks darn cute in it. your clown gifts are really sweet. what a nice haul you got.


----------



## Kelloween

I think she is Giggles, Hallo...I remember my sister got her for Christmas when I was maybe 4 and I got a doll named Tubsy!


----------



## lisa48317

Got the rest of my reaping today - I wasn't expecting 2 huge boxes to be sitting on my porch when I got home!

There was a lovely selection of bottles. I love that they all have stoppers in them, too. THAT is so awesome!









I can't wait to play with the voice changer!









SQUEE! I haven't been home long enough to decide on a name, but it'll come to me. Love his smile and he has GID bits on him, too. 









These 2 sided signs are very neat. The diamond one is my favorite!








Sorry it's sideways!








THANK YOU to ajbanz !!! I give you the Super Reaper Award!


----------



## kmeyer1313

Well, maybe tomorrow will be the day - I am in Florida, so perhaps......

No delivery guys even came down my street to stalk, though I did scare the crap out of the garbage guys! lol


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

hallorenescene said:


> ghouliet and lil ghouliet, what a terrific reap. I LOVE that cookbook. and the wreath is awesome. but what is vale?


Vale is a poetic term for valley.  And it makes an awesomely creepy cemetery name. I love our Resurrection Vale. <3


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I've been reaped! Some really great stuff. Thank you Secret Reaper...whoever you are.










Sorry this first one is so blurry, I guess I should've turned the lights on right away.










This one shows better what I got--There's a witch's hand, a plastic skull that glows red-green-blue, an orange mercury-glass bottle with a spiders feet label, a really cool skull candle with a kind of tribal design on it, 15 feet of black gauze drape (creepy cloth) and skull salt and pepper shakers. And a note that gives no indication of who it all came from.










Here's my silly cat, Doctor Schrödinger, he's been sitting in the box for nearly an hour now. What is it with cats and cardboard boxes, anyways?

Thank you secret reaper and thank you for leaving it a *SECRET*, I still think that's a big part of the magic.

--TheEighthPlague

p.s. The funny thing is, the same UPS man that brought this box also delivered a box full of the exact same witches hands that my wife had ordered, unbeknownst to me. What are the chances of that?


----------



## TheEighthPlague

lisa48317 said:


> Got the rest of my reaping today - I wasn't expecting 2 huge boxes to be sitting on my porch when I got home!
> 
> There was a lovely selection of bottles. I love that they all have stoppers in them, too. THAT is so awesome!
> 
> View attachment 216685
> 
> 
> I can't wait to play with the voice changer!
> 
> View attachment 216686
> 
> 
> SQUEE! I haven't been home long enough to decide on a name, but it'll come to me. Love his smile and he has GID bits on him, too.
> 
> View attachment 216687
> 
> 
> These 2 sided signs are very neat. The diamond one is my favorite!
> 
> View attachment 216688
> 
> Sorry it's sideways!
> View attachment 216689
> 
> 
> THANK YOU to ajbanz !!! I give you the Super Reaper Award!


I love the men working sign with the arm coming out of the pile of dirt. I haven't seen that one before. I have the Eat Locals one in my cube at work, I wonder what people think of me--wait, I don't really care.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome reap, TheEighthPlague! 
...and I love the kitty in the box!! Yes, kitties really do have a thing for boxes...especially cats names Doctor Scrodinger!  Just don't close the box on him...


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I got reaped today, too! Well, yesterday evening now that it's past 1 a.m. here.  I am so, so excited about all of the gifts - my reaper gave me so many things I needed and wanted! And a few things I didn't know I needed and wanted. It was a really long day, so I'll post pictures come daylight!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, she could be giggles. she is really a cute doll.
lisa, nice reap. a great array of bottles, a very fun and cool looking voice changer, an awesome gargoyle, and some cool signs. 
lil ghoul, I think it is a good name for a cemetery too.
plague, nice reap. that witches hand is very cool. and one can never seem to have enough creepy cloth. is that cat real? I thought it was a stuffed plush toy. it's very pretty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

More great stuff everyone . Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I love the signs lisa48317!!! I wonder where I could find gargoyles like that...


----------



## fanboy

My victim hasn't posted yet, but it looks like it arrived yesterday morning. I hope they liked it! Seeing some great reaps in the last few days. I have not gotten mine yet but I can be patient a little longer.


----------



## scareme

Everybody has had some great reaps! It's almost like Christmas, seeing the pages and pages of presents. Better really, since it's all Halloween related. I went to the post office yesterday and my package was a shirt I ordered. And not even a Halloween shirt. 
Great gifts everyone. Again what a talented bunch we have on here. Keep posting, I'm loving this. It's like window shopping.


----------



## vampyrespro

Just got reaped! Thank you, vwgirl, for the cool package!


----------



## Saki.Girl

more cool reaps . wonder how many people will get reaped today we need more pics


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Vale is a poetic term for valley.  And it makes an awesomely creepy cemetery name. I love our Resurrection Vale. <3



Not so much a valley as a glen, glade or dell. We live in a mesa and the area is pretty flat. Resurrection Vale conjures up images of spirits rising so that is why we picked it for our cemetery name.


----------



## Ghouliet

Reapers have been doing a wonderful job. If you have a witches theme those signs are awesome. They would add the perfect finishing touches to your scene.

The colored candles and chattering teeth are unique and everyone can always use creepy cloth. I found some white candles that burn with red drips last year after Halloween. We are going to use them this year in our Grandin Road skull candleholders.


----------



## DvlsToy

Yay! We've been reaped! 














First out of the box was this cool lil clown (I see "elf on a shelf" type pranks), a card and the history of halloween.








I barely got a pic of the Oreos before we opened them, I was a lil disappointed that they were just regular Oreos tinted orange.








Some creepy cloth, a couple of signs some chattering teeth in a glass display (very cool) and a rat in a chip bag (gonna get my daughter).






I don't know why this one is upside down

Thank you Midnight Blackie


----------



## printersdevil

Lisa4837, I love all your bottles. You will have a lot of fun with those. The signs are perfect!

The Eighth Plaque, nice reap, too. I love the witch's hand.

DvlsToy, Love your idea of using the little clown like an elf on the shelf! The chattering teeth are also nice.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Nice reap vampyrespro and dvlstoy!!! I love all the cutouts!!!


----------



## RCIAG

TheEighthPlague said:


> Here's my silly cat, Doctor Schrödinger, he's been sitting in the box for nearly an hour now. What is it with cats and cardboard boxes, anyways?


This may be a silly question but is that a REAL cat?!?


----------



## witchy poo

I have been reaped  Dear secret reaper, my box came today and I am so excited to open it but have to wait till my boys get home from school, they made me promise  I am also leaving for IL. as soon as my husband gets home from work, are house finally sold and have to start packing. My camera batteries are also dead so got to pick some up. I will post pics on Monday. Just wanted you to know I got the box and am super excited, thanks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Terra said:


> My last tease picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the UPS store and ready for it's long trip


Remember this box 
I have been Reaped it is sitting in my house safe and sound I will open it and share what Terra created me after I get home from work today  
Thank you so much I don't know what it is but I know it will rock and I am so happy to own some of your art. 

pics later today


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome! Saki got the "crate"!! I cannot wait to see what she came up with for you! You are well deserving of an awesome Terra creation!


----------



## Ophelia

*^Let the envy begin! 

Dear Victim, after a minor hiccup, your package will be in the post today.

Dear Reaper, if it arrives today or tomorrow, do not despair if you don't hear from me. I'll be celebrating my dad's 77th birthday tomorrow. *


----------



## ajbanz

Dearest Reaper. I will be traveling for work for the next week so when my package arrives it will sit safely in my office waiting my return.


----------



## 2014 Secret Reaper

Offmymeds, your package is now out for delivery today!! I hope they can catch you before you head out on a little weekend trip. I knew the target delivery date of Monday seemed too long...UUGGGHHHH.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Lisa that is an amazing gargoyle you got! I love it!


----------



## Kelloween

Beautifulnightmare..check your door step!


----------



## Spookerstar

Dang! You won the Lotto! Cant wait to see what she did this year and what the challenge was. 
Woo Hoo!



Saki.Girl said:


> Remember this box
> I have been Reaped it is sitting in my house safe and sound I will open it and share what Terra created me after I get home from work today
> Thank you so much I don't know what it is but I know it will rock and I am so happy to own some of your art.
> 
> pics later today


----------



## MIDNIGHTBLACKIE

Dearest Reaper.....your package arrived safely on my doorstep but due to my recent travels, I've been unable to post pictures of my treasures! But don't despair....I will proudly show them off to all very shortly!! Thank you!!! It was purrrrrrfect!!!!!!


----------



## nhh

Saki I'm so excited for you. You were such an awesome reaper for me. Glad you get a Terra reap! I can't wait to see what it is!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

nhh said:


> Saki I'm so excited for you. You were such an awesome reaper for me. Glad you get a Terra reap! I can't wait to see what it is!!!


thank you  
I can say the clock has stopped at work LOL it feels like 3 will never get here lol


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps. 

Saki Congratulations on being the recipient of THE Package. Couldn't happen to a more giving Ghoul. 

That means I can still be in the running in 2016 for our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## suzika

printersdevil said:


> DvlsToy, Love your idea of using the little clown like an elf on the shelf!


That would keep me in line!


----------



## Ghouliet

Congrats Saki, I can not wait to see what made Terra get out pastel paint.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghouliet said:


> Congrats Saki, I can not wait to see what made Terra get out pastel paint.


Lol me too I keep sitting here at work thinking of my likes what could it be that has pastel paint maybe nbc maybe gypsy lol honestly have no clue lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> Lol me too I keep sitting here at work thinking of my likes what could it be that has pastel paint maybe nbc maybe gypsy lol honestly have no clue lol


I was thinking maybe NBC, as well...but how much pastel is there really...hmmm...I think it's driving everyone crazy wondering what on earth it could be!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol well only 50 min to go and hey I am on motorcycle so can get home even faster lol


----------



## Kelloween

Beautiful nitemare must not be at home..her other box was delivered at 1:39


----------



## purpleferrets3

I was REAPED today!!! Thank you to my reaper Lizzyborden! She sent me some awesome gifts! Will post pictures soon!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

You have the most incredible self control...I'm not sure I could walk away from a reaping without checking it out but to walk away from a Terra reaping?? I mean that just borders on insanity! Been dying to see what it is all reaper season....of course at the time I was daydreaming about seeing it in person but I will settle for pictures!




Saki.Girl; said:


> I have been Reaped it is sitting in my house safe and sound I will open it and share what Terra created me after I get home from work today
> Thank you so much I don't know what it is but I know it will rock and I am so happy to own some of your art.
> 
> pics later today


----------



## RCIAG

I had a box when I got home but it was just stuff I ordered from someone's kid at work It's already that time of year, school fundraisers have begun!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

RCIAG said:


> This may be a silly question but is that a REAL cat?!?


I am totally wondering this too I keep starring at it in fascination!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Can't wait to see pictures!!



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I got reaped today, too! Well, yesterday evening now that it's past 1 a.m. here.  I am so, so excited about all of the gifts - my reaper gave me so many things I needed and wanted! And a few things I didn't know I needed and wanted. It was a really long day, so I'll post pictures come daylight!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol I did not walk away my son was home and text me at work lol 


Witchful Thinking said:


> You have the most incredible self control...I'm not sure I could walk away from a reaping without checking it out but to walk away from a Terra reaping?? I mean that just borders on insanity! Been dying to see what it is all reaper season....of course at the time I was daydreaming about seeing it in person but I will settle for pictures!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

I've been reaped!!!!!!! I love everything, thank you so much Kab! 

I got lots of body parts for our zombie room, and I am so happy I did because I can't seem to find any in the stores around me! A cool knife for the zombie room (and it glows in the dark!). Crows!!! I also got matching bowls with spiders on them, these are perfect! and rats, scorpions, and centipedes for making potion bottles with. (which I will be making later today!) 

thank you so much, Kab! Everything was just what I needed!









And here is a close-up of the knife. I love the skull and bones on the handle!








And did I say thank you, already?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

OHH I must have read it in too much of a hurry - I thought you were running out the door when the package arrived!! Here I was thinking you got both the super power of self control AND the super power of excellent reaping. 



Saki.Girl said:


> Lol I did not walk away my son was home and text me at work lol


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Ok, I'll join in the questioning! Eighth Plaugue, what kind of cat is that?? Besides unique & beautiful, what breed?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have a new friend on my work desk...my awesome Eye Eye Plant from A_Granger! Photos do not do this cool prop justice, so I wanted to post another picture. I am so appreciative of all my new monster friends! Lots of motivation and inspiration for my haunt! Thanks again!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Guys, I am pretty sure TheEighthPlague's cat is one of those realistic fake cats...the ones with realistic fur, lol.....


----------



## Bethany

Ok everyone. The cat is not real. LOL 
I was giggling when I saw the pic to begin with, then everyone wanted to know if it was real & what kind it was. 

Thanks for the giggles!!  Came home from hospital & slept for almost 4 hours. Going to head back soon. Hopefully Saki post pics really soon!!


----------



## frostytots

*I got reaped today!*

JULES17, THANK YOU!

We got so much awesome stuff! The candle holders are beautiful, along with the coasters, along with the skull with the led, and the stress skull, and the towels, and the candles, and the candy- and the cup! And everything else- omgosh so cool! Every single part of this package was amazing! You are a spectacular reaper! 

<3 Super happy right here!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Ok everyone. The cat is not real. LOL
> I was giggling when I saw the pic to begin with, then everyone wanted to know if it was real & what kind it was.
> 
> Thanks for the giggles!!  Came home from hospital & slept for almost 4 hours. Going to head back soon. Hopefully Saki post pics really soon!!


Hahaha...me, too. I knew it was fake...but then everyone kept asking what breed it was and such and I was wondering if they were just joking, or serious!


----------



## WitchyKitty

More awesome reaps, everyone!!! Yay for pics!! 
Saki, are you home yet?? Arg...I have to leave. Guess I will have to wait until I get home tonight to see the mystery Terra crate opened!


----------



## RCIAG

OK phew! The cat is not real. Good. I was worried you'd found or bred some crazy new breed there.


----------



## Kelloween

I was thinking you all were crazy for thinking it was real! lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I have been reaped most wonderfully by a reaper who was 'ravenous' to figure me out to a tee! I just got home from work and have to go out with the family (not a terrible thing, they are just waiting on me to eat!) I do solemnly swear to post fabulous pictures when I get back. To whoever my reaper may be (still to determine) I thank you so very much for the magnificent reap!


----------



## vwgirl

Got a message from the daughter, a rather large box awaits my home coming.


----------



## printersdevil

Frostytots, that is a cutey helping you! Great Reap, too.

Wow, lots of photos coming tonight and tomorrow. Can't wait to see them and saki, I would be flying home instead of riding that bike!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Pics of the gifts my reaper sent me.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Oh my gosh. We are blown away by our reap. Many, many thanks to our amazing reaper EveningKiss. We love it all...and will post pics as soon as possible... and change our avatar!


----------



## Saki.Girl

First off let me say a Huge thank you to my reaper terra 
I love it and and so lucky to have some of your art amazing 
so now for photos .

first i open the box 









with the funnest card ever lol 



















i dig deeper 



























till when finaly unwraped this amazing stone to go with my voodoo swamp theme 
and here is here amazing work 




























thank you again so very very much


----------



## NormalLikeYou

And so sorry for missing the shipping deadline, dear victim. But this guy is making his escape from the Midwest at this very moment.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Saki that is a great tombstone! Terra did a wonderful job, as usual!


----------



## DebBDeb

WHAT A WEEK!!! 

Last day of vaca and I see I've got an email on HF from Bethene. Apparently my Reaper sent my gift and hadn't heard anything. I AM SOOO VERY SORRY! Came back from from vacation to find this GLORIOUS box on my step! 

Jammed with a bunch of wonderfully homemade apothecary jars and bottles. All the jars have liquid in them except for the Sands of Time which has a wickedly awesome spider!!!















WOODSY was my Reaper and I am soooo very grateful for all he made me!



































He also sent an LED Candle which I enjoyed during dinner and a creepy mirror cling! 









But the creme de la creme is this right here ... from our FAVORITE SK NOVEL, The Stand. Yeah, this thing was hung up IMMEDIATELY!!!









Thanks again, Woodsy, for the time, creativity and wonderfully thought out items you sent to me.


----------



## Kelloween

Saki, that is awesome! Terra did you well!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Here's the way my reaper's package arrived, with eyeballs on the wrapping, of course!








Inside was a gorgeous handmade card on top of beautifully crafted potion bottles, and a mummy head ...








... Then there were the two headed cobra, the resin alligator/croc skull, mummy hand, Kilhouette in its shiny black frame, and the little circus monkey (eeeep!) ...








... And the glorious, sparkly spell book (the silver skulls that had been used as feet came unglued, but that can be fixed!) ...








... Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls," and this awesome mustache/goatee pair, which I can't wait to put on a skeleton ....








... And, finally, this fantastic circus freak poster!








Thank you so much, Spookerstar! And please thank your husband for me, too!


----------



## Spookerstar

I love those towels! Where did you find them Jules17?



frostytots said:


> JULES17, THANK YOU!
> 
> We got so much awesome stuff! The candle holders are beautiful, along with the coasters, along with the skull with the led, and the stress skull, and the towels, and the candles, and the candy- and the cup! And everything else- omgosh so cool! Every single part of this package was amazing! You are a spectacular reaper!
> 
> <3 Super happy right here!


----------



## Spookerstar

LoveandEyeballs I am so happy you liked everything. I became obsessed with finding things for your freak show Carnival of Spooks theme and oddity cabinet. I am so happy that you posted pics of what you had already made since a two headed doll came to mind immediately. My husband made the spell book, two headed snake and picture frame (painted). I know you like Tim Burton so that is supposed to be the Corpse Brides arm. Wasn't sure if you were planning on a bearded lady but bearded skelly is fun too! 
I had so much fun it really put me in the Halloween Spirit! Happy Halloween! 



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Here's the way my reaper's package arrived, with eyeballs on the wrapping, of course!
> View attachment 216848
> 
> 
> Inside was a gorgeous handmade card on top of beautifully crafted potion bottles, and a mummy head ...
> View attachment 216852
> 
> 
> ... Then there were the two headed cobra, the resin alligator/croc skull, mummy hand, Kilhouette in its shiny black frame, and the little circus monkey (eeeep!) ...
> View attachment 216866
> 
> 
> ... And the glorious, sparkly spell book (the silver skulls that had been used as feet came unglued, but that can be fixed!) ...
> View attachment 216868
> 
> 
> ... Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls," and this awesome mustache/goatee pair, which I can't wait to put on a skeleton ....
> View attachment 216867
> 
> 
> ... And, finally, this fantastic circus freak poster!
> View attachment 216869
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Spookerstar! And please thank your husband for me, too!


----------



## Spookerstar

Woo Hoo!! I was Reaped today!!! Thank you Kloey74 I love everything. How special that you made everything. It is perfect and I cant wait to post photos. It will take me a little bit to figure out the download but wanted you to know everything arrive in perfect condition. 
I have to admit for a moment I was a too scared to open it...from the first note I thought it might be a clown! (shudder)


----------



## Spookerstar

Stunned! I honestly have no words to describe how beautiful that is. Wow!  


Saki.Girl said:


> First off let me say a Huge thank you to my reaper terra
> I love it and and so lucky to have some of your art amazing
> so now for photos .
> 
> first i open the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the funnest card ever lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dig deeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till when finaly unwraped this amazing stone to go with my voodoo swamp theme
> and here is here amazing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you again so very very much


----------



## Jules17

frostytots said:


> JULES17, THANK YOU!
> 
> We got so much awesome stuff! The candle holders are beautiful, along with the coasters, along with the skull with the led, and the stress skull, and the towels, and the candles, and the candy- and the cup! And everything else- omgosh so cool! Every single part of this package was amazing! You are a spectacular reaper!
> 
> <3 Super happy right here!


Awesome! Glad you loved everything and it arrived intact and was also kid approved! It was really fun being your reaper!


----------



## Jules17

Spookerstar said:


> I love those towels! Where did you find them Jules17?
> 
> 
> 
> frostytots said:
> 
> 
> 
> JULES17, THANK YOU!
> 
> We got so much awesome stuff! The candle holders are beautiful, along with the coasters, along with the skull with the led, and the stress skull, and the towels, and the candles, and the candy- and the cup! And everything else- omgosh so cool! Every single part of this package was amazing! You are a spectacular reaper!
> 
> <3 Super happy right here!
Click to expand...

I actually made them! Found the silhouettes online and printed them on light t-shirt transfers and ironed them on the sack cloth dish towels. Super easy. I also made the coasters using tiles from Home Depot and Mod Podge.


----------



## Jules17

Saki.Girl said:


> First off let me say a Huge thank you to my reaper terra
> I love it and and so lucky to have some of your art amazing
> so now for photos .
> 
> first i open the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the funnest card ever lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dig deeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> till when finaly unwraped this amazing stone to go with my voodoo swamp theme
> and here is here amazing work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you again so very very much


What a fantastic reap Saki! Love that stone!!


----------



## creeperguardian

oh man i want to be reaped..


----------



## kloey74

Spookerstar said:


> Woo Hoo!! I was Reaped today!!! Thank you Kloey74 I love everything. How special that you made everything. It is perfect and I cant wait to post photos. It will take me a little bit to figure out the download but wanted you to know everything arrive in perfect condition.
> I have to admit for a moment I was a too scared to open it...from the first note I thought it might be a clown! (shudder)


Im so glad you like it. Every year my husband the boob forgets to give me the tracking number (and then loses it which is why he's a boob!) so I never know when the package gets there.


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps!
Jules was just talking to a friend about doing towels for the bathrooms from flour sack towels Wednesday. Going to do some to match the spider shower curtain & the kill room curain. Def. keeping it in mind for future reaps too. Don't know why I didn't think of it before because I did some for a Cooking club one year!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Such awesome reaps


----------



## dbruner

Great reaps everyone! Thanks for sharing all of the pics with us.


----------



## Jules17

Bethany said:


> Great reaps!
> Jules was just talking to a friend about doing towels for the bathrooms from flour sack towels Wednesday. Going to do some to match the spider shower curtain & the kill room curain. Def. keeping it in mind for future reaps too. Don't know why I didn't think of it before because I did some for a Cooking club one year!


That will be cool to make the spider towels! You'll have to post pics.


----------



## Kelloween

well, I waited all day for Beautifulnitemare to say she received her 2nd box..she must not be home or busy!


----------



## Terra

Saki.Girl said:


> First off let me say a Huge thank you to my reaper terra
> I love it and and so lucky to have some of your art amazing
> so now for photos ....thank you again so very very much


You are very welcome and loved making this for you. Seeing all you've done to help the Halloween prop/craft building passion here it was a joy to have your name and the trust of your likes for your Halloween theme given over to me. Yay! that you like it  Sorry for the loooooong wait you had to go through to finally see it. Muh ha ha ha!

Looking at your like of the swamp/voodoo theme jumped out as a huge challenge. Loved every bit of it... including digging out the pastel paints. heheh. Researching voodoo/ New Orleans graveyards you see many of the stones painted and refreshed over the years. First concern was how in the world do you show the age of a stone that was freshly painted? Needed to find a way to make paint peel off without the benefit of many years. The short answer is Art Masking Fluid and will be making a video showing how to do that. The snake creation... well that is a whole 'nother most terrifying challenge ever attempted for me. If it screwed up - then would have to start all over again. <nervous twitching> There was a lot calming drinking afterwards 

Again, it was an honor to be your Reaper and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Terra said:


> You are very welcome and loved making this for you. Seeing all you've done to help the Halloween prop/craft building passion here it was a joy to have your name and the trust of your likes for your Halloween theme given over to me. Yay! that you like it  Sorry for the loooooong wait you had to go through to finally see it. Muh ha ha ha!
> 
> Looking at your like of the swamp/voodoo theme jumped out as a huge challenge. Loved every bit of it... including digging out the pastel paints. heheh. Researching voodoo/ New Orleans graveyards you see many of the stones painted and refreshed over the years. First concern was how in the world do you show the age of a stone that was freshly painted? Needed to find a way to make paint peel off without the benefit of many years. The short answer is Art Masking Fluid and will be making a video showing how to do that. The snake creation... well that is a whole 'nother most terrifying challenge ever attempted for me. If it screwed up - then would have to start all over again. <nervous twitching> There was a lot calming drinking afterwards
> 
> Again, it was an honor to be your Reaper and Happy Halloween!


look forward to seeing the vid you mack and ya i can only imagain the claming drink needed for that snake LOL


----------



## purpleferrets3

*Pictures of my reaper gifts*

Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Lizzyborden! I love everything and cant wait to get started decorating this year.




The box inspectors 










All my glorious gifts









Skellington meeting the new guys










I received a awesome skeleton reaper, creepy cloth, webbing, pumpkin candles, a strobe light, a lighted pumpkin and some cool yard stakes and a sign that says Keep calm and scare on and 2 skeletons! Thank you for sending me so many wonderful gifts!


----------



## Kelloween

AWESOME AWESOME reap! Nice job Lizzy!


----------



## purpleferrets3

This guy is gonna be knocking on someone's door on Tuesday!


----------



## katshead42

My victim should have gotten their package today but I haven't heard anything from them. I hope everything is okay and the package made it safely.


----------



## creeperguardian

i know i wasnt reaped so not me


----------



## GiggleFairy

Spookerstar said:


> Wonderful Reap!!! Giggle Fairy where did you find that window cling? I must have one  Love the owl too. Ouija board I can pass on. Those totally freak me out. What is in the box with a ghost on it?




Hey Spookerstar. I got the window cling at Dollar Tree of all places. They had some really cool ones. I'm kind of weird about Ouija Boards as well, started in my childhood - based on my upbringing. I can handle clothing or jewelry, etc., with the theme as long as they're incomplete. This one was complete AND glow in the dark, which I thought was really kind of neat, but the box remained closed the entire time I had it. The box with the ghost held the jewelry (earrings, bracelet, bangles, necklace and ring) for DieselFreak's gypsy costume if they matched. I took a shot in the dark on that. The ring and bangles should work, not sure about the rest. 




hallorenescene said:


> diesel, that reaper on the box is a cutie. ahhh, that is a cute gypsy kitty. oooo, I love jewelry, that is some real pretty stuff. those 2 owls are very nice. what makes the one a zombie? the runes look very nice.
> that is really cool diesel.[SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> hallorenescene, the zombie owl has some "rotted" area and bones showing. DieselFreak said she's doing an outside haunt as well as inside, so I figured she could use him either or, whichever she chooses. Thanks for the compliment on the runes. I made them myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, as promised here are pictures of my most wonderful reap!













Again thank you so much StacyN, love it all!


----------



## Kenneth

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME REAPS! Thank you everybody for posting the pictures. 

And to my victim, looks like the UPS tracker shows that it arrived in your city today, but still scheduled for delivery on Monday. 

Thank you for waiting, you are a very _patient_ person. ;-)


----------



## sumrtym

I was reaped! Unfortunately, it will be this weekend before I can post the pics / descriptions. I'm WAYYY too tired and busy trying to get ready for the planning for my event next weekend. 

I just wanted my reaper to know it has arrived and you did great! I've been on the "why haven't they posted yet" end of things and it's no fun, I know, if you know it's been delivered. 

Oh, and for my dear victim, yours went out yesterday morning soon as the P.O. opened, so it should arrive (by their estimates) next Wednesday, fear not, and I hope you like it.


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, as promised here are pictures of my most wonderful reap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thank you so much StacyN, love it all!



Very nice Stacy ! Everything looks PERFECT together!


----------



## hallorenescene

frostytots, nice reap, and what an adorable little girl. looks like she gives it a thumbs up.
wonderland brownies, you bloody well got reaped right. nice body parts and bugs. I don't know who kab is either.
pumpkinprincess, I agree, very nice plant. and I know how you feel, I got a very cool cage full of butterfly skellies, and I had to take them to work to show everyone.
rciag, I asked the same question about that cat.
vampy, love the mice on the box. nice reap. die cuts are very nice, and I love the teeth in a dome.
dvlstoy, love your box. and I love that clown. very sweet. yum, those oreos look scrumptious. oh, that rat in a chip bag is good.
spooky girl, nice reap. I love the witch hat with the purple flower. I don't get what the fountain picture is supposed to be?


----------



## Zombiesmash

I just found out my second reaper package arrived at my house!!!

Unfortunately, I'm across the country on vacation in Minnesota, so I'll have to wait till my return on Thursday night to open it. Still no idea who my reaper is so my apologies to him/her but I will post pics as soon as I get home and get it opened! I'm sooo tempted to have my family open it for me and tell me what's in it, but I want that moment for me, haha.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Also I just checked the tracking on the gift to my victim. I sent it out on Monday, and it looks like it's set to arrive at your doorstep this coming Monday!


----------



## Spinechiller

I was Reaped! My secret reaper did an amazing job putting together a carnival themed reap. I love all the items, they will work wonderfully in my haunt. You were so very generous. I can't wait to incorporate all the items into my carnival theme. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgoodness everyone!!!!!!!! I am gone for a few hours, come home and it's like Halloween Christmas morning up in here! Hahaha! Wow! The reaps have been terrific! Good job, reapers!
Saki...wow. That is an awesome stone! The snake is my favorite, favorite part...love all the scales...so detailed. Love it! That stone will look awesome with your spooky swamp theme! Great job, Terra! 
So, what does it say, and what does it mean, exactly, on the stone? I am very curious!


----------



## Candy Creature

(Pictures to be added in a few minutes)

I’ve been reaped! Tried to get online earlier this evening but the forum pages were not loading for me and they still are ultra slow. THANK YOU TheHalloweenKing & TheHalloweenQueen. I received a nice selection of gifts. 

There was a skull with a feathered crow on top which I especially like. I also am partial to the skull screamer that suction cups inside a cabinet or drawer and screams when you open it. My other favorites are the three bottles “Elixir of Hemlock”, “Voodoo Potion” and “Cyanide Soda”. 

There is a glitter pumpkin with “Happy Haunting” and a witch riding a broom. Inside the haunted house box was some moss cradling a nice necklace that said something like “keep calm and run from the zombies”. My picture of the necklace did not turn out so I will have to take another one later.

Halloween King & Halloween Queen printed off three pictures for me, and thoughtfully made me 3 CD’s that they thought I might enjoy. Two are music and spooky sounds and one is an audio reading of Edgar Allen Poe’s works.

There were two painted black Jack-o-lanterns that will be striking against my white walls. There is a cute tin jack-o-lantern pail. I also really like the jack-o-lantern candle that sits atop a ceramic leaf holder and will be just right for my kitchen window sill over the sink. The hand painted vampire made me smile as did the rubber skeleton. There are also some spider and rat silhouettes, zombie caution tape which will probably be used to rope off my graveyard, 2 packs of gum, and some large table top scatter of pumpkins and crossbones. 

Unfortunately there were some casualties. There was a hand painted ceramic Halloween House candle holder that is partially dust. Luckily, I have decided to prop it on the moss and turn it into a house being swallowed by a sink hole. I think that works perfectly in a Halloween village. Another casualty was a jack-o-lantern candle holder. It had a big chunk out of the front of its face and its metal leaves had snapped off. It doesn’t look too bad with the one big piece put back in place and the leaves can easily be glued back on. It is still missing some parts that became dust which is a shame since it was cute. The last item damaged was the “nevermore” egg that Halloween King previously posted. It is supposed to be broken open as if something hatched, but a little more of the shell was broken off and there is a crack that I am afraid may collapse the egg at some point when someone picks up the egg.
Many thanks for all of my wonderful gifts.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, the box is cool. the ghost bag is cool. and I have never seen a tombstone like that one before. it is super cool. 
oh, normal like you, that is a very cool decal on your box. hmmm, kinda like the decal on one of my boxes.
debbdeb, cool packaging and bottling. hey, you got a cute little helper too.
wow, love and eyeballs, what a wonderful reap. and the adornments on the box are perfect for this gift. everything is just fabulous
purple ferrets, that is a nice reap. you got a lot. how in the world did all that fit in that box. I think we need you to pack my daughters stuff when she moves. and I love the décor on the box you're sending out.
giggle, you did great on the runes. and the owl is very nice looking.


----------



## StacyN

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, as promised here are pictures of my most wonderful reap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thank you so much StacyN, love it all!


I'm so very glad that you are pleased with everything Brim! This was my first SR and I was very nervous about it. I had a lot of fun making, as well as shopping for, your gifts. Thanks for your detailed list of likes & dislikes. That really helped.
And thank you for presenting my crafts in such a lovely way in your post!


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, nice job
brimstone, you got a lot of nice poe items. right up your alley.


----------



## S_Toast

Tracking says the box arrived safe and sound today. A huge relief. I alway worry that the box will get lost and never get delivered. This is why I think package tracking is one of the best uses of the internet!

Loving all the reapings. Everyone is so creative and thoughtful. It's been so much fun being a part of Secret Reaper this year!


----------



## Lady Dy

I got the best reap today!! There was lots of ooh's and ahh's. My reaper, Pretty Little Nightmare did an excellent job at making/getting things that I wanted and some specific things from my Pinterest page. Thank you very much!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Kelloween has spoiled me rotten! I received box #3 today! 
First thing I pulled out of the huge box was this little box my daughter kept saying "so cute" lol



She adores the black kitty


----------



## beautifulnightmare

These adorable unknowns were inside the little box! The 3 older kids LOVED them!

Thank you Kelloween for thinking of them!
Next I saw the lid to this hat box! 

Look it says Rose Coven! My last name!

Inside it was this cute owl. My daughter kept petting it!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I love this vintage looking child witch!

And the most awesome spell book I've ever seen!

Pretty pumpkins

Cool skull that lights up!

Chalk for the chalkboard Kelloween painted!


----------



## StacyN

beautifulnightmare said:


> Next I saw the lid to this hat box!
> 
> Look it says Rose Coven! My last name!


Kelloween...all of your reaper gifts have been fantastic...but this hatbox has got to be my favorite! Just gorgeous! I love the label so much!


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I used her name and town on it!! yayyyy, glad you like everything!! here is the picture I took of most everything..whewwww that was fun!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

And I don't know how Kelloween knew this but The Shinning is probably my favorite Stephen King book! It was the first book I bought on my Kindle. Happy to have an actual book copy!

And here's the sequel I haven't read yet! Will have to duke it out with the husband, who is an even bigger Stephen King fan than I, to see who will read it first!

And I got a copy of the cool wanted witch sign! My daughter loves it so I hung it in the bottom fridge door where she can see it!

The magnificent haul round 2!


THANK YOU THANK YOU! Kelloween I hope you are super reaped for being such an awesome reaper to me! Thank you! I am amazed at your talent and how perfect everything you selected for me was! Thank you!


----------



## Kelloween

I am so happy you like it all and that it made it there!!


----------



## a_granger

Yup, That hat box is fantastic Kelloween. 

What a generous bunch of reapers here! Everyone is talented and giving.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Very awesome reap, beautifulnightmare and Kelloween! I would like one of everything!


----------



## hallorenescene

ladydy, nice reap, look at all those nice wands, lab stuff, and caution tapes. the book and bones really are awesome
wow! kelloween, that is an amazing reap. beautiful nightmare you are very lucky. I love every bit of it. what a cute little girl you have too. annndddd, I love your finger nail polish.


----------



## Bethany

WOW these are fabulous reaps! kelloween who wouldn't love that reap?! 
Love the lab stuff ! 
Still waiting patiently for my special package to arrive.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Me too bethany, hopefully my gift will get here this week


----------



## kloey74

Kelloween said:


> lol, I used her name and town on it!! yayyyy, glad you like everything!! here is the picture I took of most everything..whewwww that was fun!!
> 
> View attachment 216921


All I can say is Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Br1mston3, that is a fantastic collection of POE related items!! Also looks like you have some really quality homemade items to start your witch's collection.

StacyN - you did a fantastic job on your first Secret Reaper gift ! I love the homemade book with Poes picture and the skull with raven...that is a fantastic creation. Your old world bottles are superb!


----------



## Bethany

Br1mston3 Love the way you set your pics of your reap. 
StacyN, I agree with frogkid. Fantastic job! Love the book with the candle too!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Those are all so wonderful. That witch hatbox idea is so clever


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Kelloween that hatbox is amazing I love everything about it. Where did that little owll come from, I think he is on a book??? he is sooo cute.


----------



## Jules17

Br1mston3 - Love all the Poe items you received! Great job StacyN!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes, Br1mston3, all the Poe items look great together! Love the raven lantern!! 
Lady Dy, are those wands you received handmade? Lovely!
Awesome reaps, reapers!


----------



## Spookerstar

Ingenious!



Jules17 said:


> I actually made them! Found the silhouettes online and printed them on light t-shirt transfers and ironed them on the sack cloth dish towels. Super easy. I also made the coasters using tiles from Home Depot and Mod Podge.


----------



## Spookerstar

What a creative way to show off your photos! You just raised the bar!



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, as promised here are pictures of my most wonderful reap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again thank you so much StacyN, love it all!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Lady Dy said:


> I got the best reap today!! There was lots of ooh's and ahh's. My reaper, Pretty Little Nightmare did an excellent job at making/getting things that I wanted and some specific things from my Pinterest page. Thank you very much!!
> View attachment 216913
> View attachment 216914
> View attachment 216915
> View attachment 216916
> View attachment 216917
> View attachment 216918



I'm so glad that you liked everything. I had fun making the book, wands, and charred remains. I don't know if I mentioned that the little bottle with red blobs is supposed to be blood cells. It could go with a witch theme or with a mad scientist, so I didn't add a label, I wasn't sure how you would want to use it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

That little bottle of blood cells was cool! I thought that's what that was!


----------



## RCIAG

OK, I'm gettin' the fear....I haven't heard from my victim yet. They should have gotten it yesterday but there's that whole "Other-released" thing from UPS.

I signed my real name & board name, it was in a plain box too, no decorations except for the UPS sticker. The return address is my work address but my real name is on it with the card inside with both names.

The boxes have to sit on my desk for pick up & my desk is the front desk. I didn't want to have to explain to every single person that came in or passed my desk the hows & whys of a decorated box so my box didn't look any different from any other delivery. 

I hope they got it or at least whoever got it likes Halloween a lot. If I hear nothing by Monday I'm confessing who my victim was in hopes that they'll show up here & post.


----------



## im the goddess

Terra said:


> The heavy, wooden crate (not really - it's cardboard  will arrive at someone's doorstep Friday. This wait is killing me too <bites nails> It went a really, really long way...


OOOO, has this been delivered yet, I haven't been able to check out the thread entirely the past several days. I have a lot to catch up on.



eeyore_laments said:


> oh dear sweet victim.... the package is sent, the lab has been swept and Igor is on a much needed vacation to Tahiti. The post office says you should receive it Monday but sadly as I was drinking my morning cup of coffee I noticed I left the letter to be included on the slab. So I will watch like a hawk to help alleviate your curiosity. *kicks back* now to sit back and wait......


 Eeyore, I really do this all the time.



Spookerstar said:


> I know...Florida!!! Too bad I live in Colorado


 Me too.



StacyN said:


> I'm so very glad that you are pleased with everything Brim! This was my first SR and I was very nervous about it. I had a lot of fun making, as well as shopping for, your gifts. Thanks for your detailed list of likes & dislikes. That really helped.
> And thank you for presenting my crafts in such a lovely way in your post!


 Stacy, those potion bottle labels are beautiful. Did you make them? If so, what's a girl gotta do to get some? LOL


----------



## StacyN

im the goddess said:


> OOOO, has this been delivered yet, I haven't been able to check out the thread entirely the past several days. I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Eeyore, I really do this all the time.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Stacy, those potion bottle labels are beautiful. Did you make them? If so, what's a girl gotta do to get some? LOL


The Mandrake one is mine. The Witch's Powders is one I saw on Pintrest that I just fell in love with so I purchased it on etsy from chocolaterabbit. The Raven's Blood was kindly lent to me to use by a-granger. It was on my victim's Pintrest page as something he really liked, so I figured I should try and give him what he wanted. haha a-granger was nice enough to give me permission to use her label. The Skin Lotion bottle was one of the gifts I purchased, so it came that way. I just liked the raven stopper in it.


----------



## printersdevil

Giggle Fairy, do you have a close up photo of the Runes you made? I have all my rocks (have had them awhile and just not finished) What did you use to paint them? I am not very good at drawing and so afraid of messing these up. But, I so need some. LOL


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Oh my goodness, Spookerstar, I can't believe he made that spell book! I love it!

Of course that's the Corpse Bride arm ... That didn't register in my brain, since it was by the mummy head in the box. That's so sweet of you to include a Tim Burton reference.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, so many new reaps and awesome things. I went to bed very early last night and am trying to catch up on all the photos. Saki, that tombstone is AWESOME. Great job, as always, Terra!
Wonderland_Brownines, you got a large assortment of things that all of us could use. Can’t wait to see what you do with it all.
Pumpkin Princess that eye plant is awesome! So original.
Spookygirl1980, love the hat. I think we all are loving those witch posters and clings this year. I was so happy to see them since they are new. What a wonderful oddity of the witch’s finger!
DebBDeb, those bottles/jars are wonderful! I love that mirror cling. I wonder where it came from! Awesome witch.
Love and Eyeballs, what an appropriate outside décor for your box! Beautiful bottles, and such neat oddities. I am really getting into these and need to start some for me. I love love the spell book—it is really beautiful. Did your Reaper make the sideshow poster?
Spookerstar, can’t wait to see your photos. We know that they are great because Kloey always does some cool things. She was my daughter’s Mini Reaper earlier and I got to see the things in person.
Purpleferret3, love your doggies. They are beautiful! You got some great things. For some reason I am really loving skeletons this year! I love the JOL with the skellie hand around it. Creepy cloth is one of my staples that I can never get enough of! Maybe that skellie package will be mine on Tuesday! 
BR1MSTON3, I would have been trying to cut that box apart to save and frame the Poe images! OMG, I love those bottles and the Poe book. Okay, now it is official, I have to have a Poe display. Awesome things. I love Poe and should have some literary things in my Haunt since I am an English teacher. I just have never figured out how to tie it in with my witches. But, I guess I will have to have a library for them and an oddities room since I am loving all this stuff this year, too.
Sumrtym, can’t wait to see and hear about your goodies. What type of event are you working on?
Zombiesmash, have fun on vacation.
Spinechiller can’t wait to see photos. I used to think I didn’t like clowns and carnival themes, but you guys have me loving this now!
Candy Creature, love that pumpkin with the witch and all the signs. Great reap. The JOL toward the bottom of the photos is great!
Lady Dy, awesome things in your Reap. Love the bottles and the syringe.The book, wands and the corpse parts are GREAT.
Beautifulnightmare, that is all fantastic. Kelloween, you went all out. Fantastic things. That Spellbook is divine! I don’t know why I can’t get it together and do a book of some kind other than the open ones. I so need to give this a try.

GREAT JOB ALL YOU REAPERS.

My package is finally on its way today! Sorry victim, but it is headed toward you after me breaking something.


----------



## printersdevil

delete double post. Sorry


----------



## im the goddess

StacyN, I love the mandrake one and the ones you bought. I have the raven's blood one from when A_Granger was sharing them on the label thread. She does some beautiful work. Judging by the mandrake root label, so do you.


----------



## killerhaunts

I got reaped! Thank you whoever you are! This is EXACTLY the item we needed for the haunt! No Joke!


----------



## dariusobells

Reaped! and my Reaper stalked me well. everything is perfect for my cemetery haunt!

Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

a new monument for the cemetery

Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

A book of ghost tales to sit upon a table in the moors.

Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

serious ghost stories 

Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr

and lots of spiders and creepy crawlies for the grounds.. oh and a spare ghostly head.. who doesn't need one of those! 

My Reaper did not give a name reveal So reveal yourself dear reaper, and accept accolades of a victim well reaped!


----------



## texaslucky

Omg, too many to look at now! awesome reaps and I will be back to look at them all.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Candy Creature said:


> (Pictures to be added in a few minutes)
> 
> I’ve been reaped! Tried to get online earlier this evening but the forum pages were not loading for me and they still are ultra slow. THANK YOU TheHalloweenKing & TheHalloweenQueen. I received a nice selection of gifts.
> 
> There was a skull with a feathered crow on top which I especially like. I also am partial to the skull screamer that suction cups inside a cabinet or drawer and screams when you open it. My other favorites are the three bottles “Elixir of Hemlock”, “Voodoo Potion” and “Cyanide Soda”.
> 
> There is a glitter pumpkin with “Happy Haunting” and a witch riding a broom. Inside the haunted house box was some moss cradling a nice necklace that said something like “keep calm and run from the zombies”. My picture of the necklace did not turn out so I will have to take another one later.
> 
> Halloween King & Halloween Queen printed off three pictures for me, and thoughtfully made me 3 CD’s that they thought I might enjoy. Two are music and spooky sounds and one is an audio reading of Edgar Allen Poe’s works.
> 
> There were two painted black Jack-o-lanterns that will be striking against my white walls. There is a cute tin jack-o-lantern pail. I also really like the jack-o-lantern candle that sits atop a ceramic leaf holder and will be just right for my kitchen window sill over the sink. The hand painted vampire made me smile as did the rubber skeleton. There are also some spider and rat silhouettes, zombie caution tape which will probably be used to rope off my graveyard, 2 packs of gum, and some large table top scatter of pumpkins and crossbones.
> 
> Unfortunately there were some casualties. There was a hand painted ceramic Halloween House candle holder that is partially dust. Luckily, I have decided to prop it on the moss and turn it into a house being swallowed by a sink hole. I think that works perfectly in a Halloween village. Another casualty was a jack-o-lantern candle holder. It had a big chunk out of the front of its face and its metal leaves had snapped off. It doesn’t look too bad with the one big piece put back in place and the leaves can easily be glued back on. It is still missing some parts that became dust which is a shame since it was cute. The last item damaged was the “nevermore” egg that Halloween King previously posted. It is supposed to be broken open as if something hatched, but a little more of the shell was broken off and there is a crack that I am afraid may collapse the egg at some point when someone picks up the egg.
> Many thanks for all of my wonderful gifts.



Candy Creature, we are thrilled that you liked everything. We are also Very sorry that the items were broken. The egg was placed inside the tin candle holder to make sure it wouldn't break, and Crazy that it did. The broken ceramic pumpkin candle holder just broke the Halloween Queen's heart. A lady that sells those made that especially for your gift. Glad that everything else made it safely. Enjoy!


Now we are hoping we get reaped sometime soon. We have checked our mail daily with no luck. *crosses fingers.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nice reap, dariusobells! That stuff will go awesome in a cemetery setting!


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween said:


> first I had a nice card and letter from Kelly
> 
> and some haunted music..I love these, never even thought to add it to my list!
> 
> a witch poster (funny, I got my victim one of these too!)
> 
> I love this lantern and extra batteries!!
> 
> View attachment 215723
> 
> 
> skeleton man, spider web, door cover!
> 
> a beautiful witch hat with gloves!
> 
> View attachment 215727
> 
> 
> oh and my most favorite..being from La, you would think we had moss everywhere..I couldn't find any in large amounts..Kelly sent me a s----load!!
> 
> here is a picture of everything, (crows too!)
> 
> Thank you so much Kelly and I will add you as soon as I find your name!!


Love the lantern and the Hat. Great Reap Reaper!



Jules17 said:


> Great reap Kelloween! Speaking of getting reaped, I was reaped today myself by Always Wicked! Got a great Dia de los Muertos fabric banner, colorful flowers, a blinking black rose, night light, cheesecloth, a little paper mache coffin, red glass marker, two of the tall votive candles, black Halloween banner, foam tombstone, colorful fans (good for backdrops on shelves), a raven necklace, and a cool purple carafe! My reaper also put in an Indian pot that unfortunately arrived broken in several pieces so that's always disappointing when that happens (happened to me last year with one of my victim's gifts), but I am going to try gluing it back together. I am very happy with all of it and will be using it when I start decorating in the next week or two! Thanks again for everything! !


Cool reap Jules. I would have loved to see the pot. Too bad it broke.


Always Wicked said:


> I was reaped also today by witchy mom !!! She went over and beyond my expectations ... Pics alert !!!!
> View attachment 215808
> 
> 
> The skull has an adjustable strobe ....and jar has little skellie and pirates in it !!!! Thank you so much witchy mom !!!


Awesome reap,,I love the pirate flag.


The Great Pumpkin said:


> I have been REAPED!!!!!!!
> View attachment 215815
> 
> 
> I have spent the whole evening admiring this treasure trove of Halloween awesomeness!!! I have a sneaky suspicion of who my Reaper might be? (Sorry for the upside down picture) The pictures were a huge hit around here (Jack, Headless Horseman and Malifecent)! I have a weakness for peanut M+Ms so I already have plans to fill the candy dish with their Autumn Mix! The kids loved their bag full of treats and started in on the crafts and candy already! I hope the pictures came out clear as I used my cell phone! Thanks again Secret Reaper and Happy Halloween!!!


 Great reaping.



suzika said:


> My husband is under orders to bring me any Halloween looking packages! He said that there might be one already there. I hope so, I need the Halloween cheer as I just found out I will be here for another month.
> 
> While, I have a big private room here, it is so brown and sad. Stupid foot/ankle/achilles.


Get better soon.


Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Come closer, dear Victim
> And I'll tell you a tale
> Of a package boxed up
> To be sent in the Mail
> 
> So spooky! So scary!
> The contents - so frightful!
> Your reaction, dear Victim
> Most likely, delightful!
> 
> Your loot sails through the sky
> In the talons of Crows
> Look Eastward, dear Victim
> Just as the wind blows
> 
> My first time as Reaper
> I've practiced my stalking
> Time's up, dear Victim
> No more of my talking
> 
> Soon I'll come creeping
> Right to your door
> Your Reaping, my Victim
> A Secret No More
> 
> Mwah ha ha ha! Okay, Victim - your package is getting mailed out tomorrow! I bet you can guess there's a clue in that little poem.


 Great Poem. It's all matchy and junk !



kloey74 said:


> I was reaped by the wonderful Lady Arsenic!
> I've already lost custody of the boxes when my daughter ran off with them.
> I can't wait to decorate my spellbook once I finally decide. I love the paint that was sent especially the ink
> The canvas is my favorite part of my gift. I have a feeling I will be keeping it up all year!!


 Great Reap Kloey74



Halloween_Queen said:


> View attachment 216212
> 
> 
> My awesome creepy bouquet and vase, raven wreath, and ghost/pumpkin tealight holder
> View attachment 216213
> 
> 
> And my totally amazingggg Hedwig!!!! I love it!!!
> 
> Thanks again to the DvlsToy family for my awesome gift!! Thank you guys so much!!


 Love your reaping.



bethene said:


> here are pictures of the fabulous reap from Sikntwisted, it is photos, I have a video of the tombstone peeper, I will get that up shortly,, the box Made me chuckle, I love the hanging reaper, the lenticular picture is one I haven't seen ,the small tombstone will look great on my shelf with the rest of my indoor decor, , I can always use more lights, and I always use purple!! and you can never have too many skulls,, I got 3 if the, THEN there is the tombstone, with a skelly peeper, like I said, I will get the video up as soon as I can, my camera does not have a camcorder on it so used my phone, now need to figure out how to get it on the computer... but i absolutely love it, I am beyond excited about it. I can't wait to use it on Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Great tombstone peeper. I had that on my list too. Wasn't that suppose to come to me Sikntwisted?



screamqueen2012 said:


> awesome box decorations, just love what you did witchful!!
> View attachment 216238
> wonderful card, thank you so much, and here kitty kitty,,,i love it love it love it...love the nbc socks, the skull jar and the day of the dead 3d picture, all just awesome, more lots more to come...wow
> totally awesome spell bottles, and you did voodoo candle tea light holders, you burn a light for that prayer....love it ok this is must be wally the alligator, oh snap...ok ok....i about died opening this up....woo woo.....swamp witch time...love it a second sight spell book, how totally cool and look at this note book, its like done on slate with the three d skull, i love this, just love it..
> View attachment 216245
> i know you are dying this came shattered, i am going to try tonite to fix her, i might be able to and then fill in with some resin and repaint her...i love the heck out of her...i'll see what magic i can do...
> 
> witchful thinking was my reaper, i can not thank you enough for everything, and dont forget the nbc collectible figures she sent me in two teasers....you are just awesome!! i love everything, you sent tea candles too for the tea lights,...thank you thank you .....i had so much fun making my victims things i just didnt realize how great this was recieving it also...hugs doll !!!


Love these books and the witch.


Kenneth said:


> Awesome reaps, guys! Alas, dear victim, your time has come and tomorrow your box will be looking to the _western_ sky!


I'm west of you! Is it me? I'm in the Western Sky.



Pumpkinprincess said:


> Here is my wonderful reap! Our theme this year is Monsters and my reaper went out of him/her way to make the most amazing creations!
> 
> My box...
> 
> 
> 
> First up...Monster Chains to contain the beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first unwrapped treasure was an Eye Eye Plant...love the look and feel of this critter. Might have to keep this one on my desk year round (if it behaves itself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up...all types of creepy crawlies, including a bag of big bugs that will be perfect for my monster bug room in my walkthrough.
> I also had assorted plants and leaves...perfect for the jungle room!
> Next came the cutest wrapped packages with the tags, Thing One and Thing Two. Each package included a sweet bobblehead figurine and ornament to decorate my Halloween tree.
> The box was jammed packed! I unwrapped this beauty next. We are huge Doctor Who fans and I have to admit this monstrous creation reminds me of a naked Dalek. So cool! Perfect for my mad scientist desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next present will go so well with just about any theme. For some reason my kids can't stop shouting...IT'S THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL!!! ALL HAIL THE ROOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grand finale tied into my teaser letter...the man eating plant! Luckily it came in a cage...boy, this one looks killer!
> And a picture of my haul. It was very difficult to catch everything in frame!
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ME!!!! Thank you, awesome reaper! You have incredible creativity and I so appreciate you tackling my unusual theme with such enthusiasm and skill! I WILL FIND YOU!


 Love these, and you are right, it does remind one of a naked dalek! Exterminate!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

dariusobells said:


> My Reaper did not give a name reveal So reveal yourself dear reaper, and accept accolades of a victim well reaped!


I thought the ring of fire surrounding the 13 was a perfectly good hint!


----------



## Kelloween

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kelloween that hatbox is amazing I love everything about it. Where did that little owll come from, I think he is on a book??? he is sooo cute.


The owl came from Burkes outlet here...he is ceramic and sitting on a book..he was all white when I bought him and I painted him and made the book a spell book!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

My neighbor just called me at work to tell me that she had our package since yesterday.......we didn't get in until very late and she didn't want anything to happen to it. Thanks Reaper! Photos to come tonight when I get home.


----------



## craftygirl

Hopefully this will torment my victim a bit more....this is waiting for you!


----------



## Mayzshon

killerhaunts said:


> I got reaped! Thank you whoever you are! This is EXACTLY the item we needed for the haunt! No Joke!



I'm glad you like it. Please post some pictures from your haunt, I'd really like to see what you do with it.


----------



## S_Toast

I've been Reaped! I went to pick hubby up from town and came home to a big box on my porch. This is better than Christmas any day! When I opened the box there was a note to open a small box first. Scared the crap outta me! It was a pair of wind up teeth that chattered like mad in the little tin box when I opened it. So naturally I set it back up and told my son to open it!

I got a fantastic bowler style hat for a lovely victorian addition to my front yard skellies, beautiful spider web placemats and table runner, two vintage halloween pins (amazing!), a skull with a hinged jaw, stickers, candy, LED tea lights and a candle jar, a bobble head skully (which hubby has claimed for his truck), a rat and a skelly frog (where did you find that guy?), and a zombie skelly window sticker that is going on the back of my Explorer. This was all delivered to me by an owl... okay with an owl... but only because the real owl didn't like being stuffed in a box . 

Everything is fantastic BUT... the most amazing thing is the recipe box! It is beautiful. It will have a place of honor in my kitchen. I have already transfered my recipes out of my old plastic one and into the new, hand crafted, halloween recipe box. There are also very cool recipe cards for new recipes. This is something I will cherish (I'm a little obsessed with new recipes). Thank you thank you. 

I may just be unobservant or a bit slow but I have no idea who my reaper is. But they are amazing!

OH, and my son says thanks for the Halloween costume. He's decided to be a box...


----------



## Kelloween

Great reap!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wonderful reap, S_Toast!! Love the owl stuff, and the recipe box is lovely.


----------



## im the goddess

Wow, I finally made it through the past week. What a wonderful explosion of creativity and halloween goodness. Wonderful jobs reapers.



printersdevil said:


> View attachment 216490


 I love this little guy.



Kenneth said:


> SOOOOO I WAS REAPED TODAY!!!!!
> 
> I seriously had a hell of a night tonight at work and left in a really tired and irritable mood. But when I checked my mailbox and saw a box there was nothing but a smile on my face! The guy checking his mail beside me looked at me very strange as I squealed and turned to run to my car so I could get inside to open it.
> 
> And it just kept smiling thanks to my WONDERFUL reaper Dbruner!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you SO MUCH I still can't stop smiling! These are perfect for my party and will make excellent props to go on our mantle in the dance room that is the centerpiece of every theme design.
> 
> I especially love the fabric! The fabric is amazing and I was JUST thinking I needed some because we're doing a video invite and I really needed a backdrop for it. But after that I'll definitely be draping it somewhere spooky in the house.
> 
> I can't thank you enough, this awesome gift is so appreciated and it came on a night where I SO needed cheering up!!


 I love the clown foot with the bone sticking out.



The Walking Dead said:


> Hair ties and jewelry. A way to a girl's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grand picture of everything.
> 
> THANK YOU AMY! Sorry it took me so long to post pictures. I had to build the set first.


Wonderful reap



beautifulnightmare said:


> The smashed box had me worried but inside was this gorgeous witch hat! This alone would of totally been enough for my reap! It's amazing!


 That hat is beautiful.



beautifulnightmare said:


> I just moved into a big house from a little trailer, before my kitchen and living room was one big room now they are separate. I put in my likes that I want to do a witch's kitchen theme this year. And these are amazing!
> First sign from the franken-box!
> And this just blew me away! Kelloween is so talented!
> 
> Love this I think it is a chalk board! Now I need something clever to write on it. Lol


I have loved this painting since the first time I saw it. I love the rolly polly kitty. I have one like that. Rolly Polly that is.


hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped today!!!
> Went outside to get the mail and saw two huge boxes by the mail box! They were decorated with spiders and neat Halloween tape!
> 
> The first box I opened had a very cute witch on top!
> I got witch kitchen towels, fabulous costume gloves, Halloween wine charms (which will be put to good use!), a wonderful witch and a black cat, neat pumpkin lights, an awesome pendant necklace - that is fashioned after The Haunted Mansion wallpaper, a very cool skeleton scene, and a fabulous Reaper (how extremely cool!)!!
> 
> In the second big box was this awesome drippy Jack O Lantern that also lights up! Which is perfect for my yard haunt!!
> 
> A Huge thank you to Araniella and all of your hard work you put into these awesome gifts! You did an outstanding job, I love everything! Thank you so much!


 Wonderful



Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet & I were reaped today!!! We always have lunch together on Thursday, so the timing was beyond perfect. She brought it into my office and we ripped this bad boy open together with a couple co-workers looking on with amusement. Thank you so much to our amazing reaper LoveAndEyeballs! We love everything!
> 
> Open open open!!
> 
> A note under the pretty paper (Ghouliet saved the ribbon, btw. I have no idea what she's going to use it for, but she seemed pretty excited)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY awesome Resurrection Vale wreath! I'm pretty sure we both squealed. <3
> 
> Me holding the wreath so you can kinda see it a little better.
> Pumpkin carving tools always useful!
> Ghouliet was really excited about this. There was also a personal Halloween recipe for tiger butter candy written on a notecard inside the book, which we are TOTALLY trying this year.
> Spider webbing that went straight into my desk at work. I will be using this around the office.
> 
> 
> Halloween garland. This went in my desk along with the spider webbing.
> 
> 
> Skull ice cube tray! There was also a finger and bone one, which I thought mom had taken a photo of... but I don't see it in the photos she emailed me... hmmm...
> 
> Mini headstone which is now sitting in between my monitors at work.
> 
> 
> Cute Halloween potholders!
> 
> 
> Cupcake swag!
> 
> 
> Candle holder and a Harvest Woods candle which smells delicious.
> 
> 
> Jack-o-lantern which is going to look amazing by our friend door with the rest of our pumpkin hoard (also love that it's black! We only have 1 other black JoL in our hoard).
> 
> There were also some tea lights in the box which didn't seem to get photographed either. I'm sure if I forgot anything Ghouliet will pipe up.
> 
> Thank you LoveAndEyeballs! You made our Thursday!


 I love the wreath. How creative.



DieselFreak said:


> I was reaped by Giggle Fairy! And she is fabulous! Just so y'all know..
> My box with it's cute little reaper. My mail lady, which is a friend of mine, called me last night letting me know there was a box in her car for me. She didn't leave it on the porch do to the torrential rains we had here yesterday. Which I'm very thankful because everything was soaked on the porch.
> Upon opening I see this.. I was so giddy! Like a kid in a candy store. Or as my children kept saying, "it's like Christmas for momma!" Lol
> LOOK at this adorable gypsy kitty! My daughter stole it from me..
> 
> Fabulous jewelry to wear with my gypsy costume this year! Love the color!
> Here are the brothers from another mother.. Love love love my owls! I almost bought the zombie owl the weekend before last when I was at Spirit! I had it in the buggy then put it back in lieu of a mask. Thank you thank you!!
> Here's the whole haul! I'm so super excited about the ouija board! I didn't have one and I NEEDED it(at least that's what I told my hubby)! And check out that window cling. I plan to find the perfect mirror to stick the twins on and place them in my freakshow area! So cool! Bats, rats, skulls oh my! You did so good. I needed them all! Love the runes! They'll be perfect for my fortune tellers table in the tent.
> View attachment 216643
> 
> I love love love it all!! Thank you soooo much Giggle Fairy!


 Great haul, and I love the gypsy cat too.



kittyvibe said:


> Huzzah! Got my reaper gift today, I love everything! This was my first time participating and when I opened the box I thought to myself that I couldn't believe I didn't do this in previous years, its awesome!
> 
> I got to open a Halloween card before the big box and it was signed by OMM, I came up with a forum member we all know immediately but wasn't 100% sure if they were my reaper or not, until I opened my box and there was another clue.
> I didn't realize it was a clue at first, silly me thought it was someones prescription bag that somehow got placed in the box but after thinking about it some more I realized it was intentional, lol. Then I knew for sure my reaper was Offmymeds! :3
> 
> My kitty, Jack, helped by modeling the cool scarecrow costume, he was a good boy for the impromptu photo shoot. But he got his revenge after with the hanging clown, he couldnt resist the flowy fabric, hehe. :3
> 
> You cant tell from the pics, but inside the box was a huge painted sheet for my carnival, something I sorely needed. Love it! Also some creepy dolls but the mummy doll by far is the creepiest. I can play with her all day, see the video of her movement. /shudders :3
> 
> The card was so sweet and the little candy pail and lolly are just great. The Egyptian figures are going to be a cool addition to my scene, cant wait to use them.
> The Clown Do Not Enter sign and hanging prop are also going to be much needed additions to the theme this year.
> 
> After all the little teasers I got beforehand and then the grande finale, I can confidently say this was a most successful reaping and I thoroughly enjoyed and felt special at the same time, thanks so much Offmymeds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video link to my photobucket- lemme know if it works;


Creepy looking doll, and Jack is adorable.


lisa48317 said:


> SQUEE! I haven't been home long enough to decide on a name, but it'll come to me. Love his smile and he has GID bits on him, too.
> 
> View attachment 216687


 He is so freakily awesome.



TheEighthPlague said:


> I've been reaped! Some really great stuff. Thank you Secret Reaper...whoever you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this first one is so blurry, I guess I should've turned the lights on right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows better what I got--There's a witch's hand, a plastic skull that glows red-green-blue, an orange mercury-glass bottle with a spiders feet label, a really cool skull candle with a kind of tribal design on it, 15 feet of black gauze drape (creepy cloth) and skull salt and pepper shakers. And a note that gives no indication of who it all came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my silly cat, Doctor Schrödinger, he's been sitting in the box for nearly an hour now. What is it with cats and cardboard boxes, anyways?
> 
> Thank you secret reaper and thank you for leaving it a *SECRET*, I still think that's a big part of the magic.
> 
> --TheEighthPlague
> 
> p.s. The funny thing is, the same UPS man that brought this box also delivered a box full of the exact same witches hands that my wife had ordered, unbeknownst to me. What are the chances of that?


Great reap.


vampyrespro said:


> Just got reaped! Thank you, vwgirl, for the cool package!


 That candle stick holder is wonderful



DvlsToy said:


> Yay! We've been reaped!
> 
> View attachment 216756
> I don't know why this one is upside down
> 
> Thank you Midnight Blackie


 Love the clown on the shelf and the chattering teeth specimen.

{QUOTE=frostytots;1681264]JULES17, THANK YOU!

We got so much awesome stuff! The candle holders are beautiful, along with the coasters, along with the skull with the led, and the stress skull, and the towels, and the candles, and the candy- and the cup! And everything else- omgosh so cool! Every single part of this package was amazing! You are a spectacular reaper! 

<3 Super happy right here![/QUOTE] Great Reaping.



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


>


 Love the finger and the hat. There have been some great hats this year.



Saki.Girl said:


> First off let me say a Huge thank you to my reaper terra
> I love it and and so lucky to have some of your art amazing
> so now for photos .


 Terra, love the mask, hate the snake. Great Job as always. Saki, this will look terrific in your cemetery.



NormalLikeYou said:


> And so sorry for missing the shipping deadline, dear victim. But this guy is making his escape from the Midwest at this very moment.
> 
> View attachment 216851


 That's okay as long as that creation is coming to me.



DebBDeb said:


> He also sent an LED Candle which I enjoyed during dinner and a creepy mirror cling!
> 
> View attachment 216864
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Woodsy, for the time, creativity and wonderfully thought out items you sent to me.


 Great artwork and bottles, but I love this cling.



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Here's the way my reaper's package arrived, with eyeballs on the wrapping, of course!
> 
> 
> ... And the glorious, sparkly spell book (the silver skulls that had been used as feet came unglued, but that can be fixed!) ...
> View attachment 216868
> 
> 
> ... And, finally, this fantastic circus freak poster!
> View attachment 216869
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Spookerstar! And please thank your husband for me, too!


 That book is beautiful, and I really like the snake charmer even though the snake makes me squeamish.



purpleferrets3 said:


> Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Lizzyborden! I love everything and cant wait to get started decorating this year.
> The box inspectors
> View attachment 216896
> 
> 
> All my glorious gifts
> Skellington meeting the new guys
> 
> View attachment 216898
> 
> 
> I received a awesome skeleton reaper, creepy cloth, webbing, pumpkin candles, a strobe light, a lighted pumpkin and some cool yard stakes and a sign that says Keep calm and scare on and 2 skeletons! Thank you for sending me so many wonderful gifts!


 The box inspectors look like they are up to the task. Love the skeleton checking out the new guys. Great reap.



Lady Dy said:


> View attachment 216913
> View attachment 216914
> View attachment 216915
> View attachment 216916
> View attachment 216917
> View attachment 216918


Great lab stuff. Love the wands.


beautifulnightmare said:


> Kelloween has spoiled me rotten! I received box #3 today!
> First thing I pulled out of the huge box was this little box my daughter kept saying "so cute" lol
> 
> 
> 
> She adores the black kitty


 Love the vvintagecards



beautifulnightmare said:


> These adorable unknowns were inside the little box! The 3 older kids LOVED them!
> 
> Thank you Kelloween for thinking of them!
> Next I saw the lid to this hat box!
> 
> Look it says Rose Coven! My last name!
> 
> Inside it was this cute owl. My daughter kept petting it!





beautifulnightmare said:


> I love this vintage looking child witch!
> 
> And the most awesome spell book I've ever seen!
> 
> Pretty pumpkins
> 
> Cool skull that lights up!
> 
> Chalk for the chalkboard Kelloween painted!


 Love these items



Kelloween said:


> lol, I used her name and town on it!! yayyyy, glad you like everything!! here is the picture I took of most everything..whewwww that was fun!!
> 
> View attachment 216921


Kelloween that hat box is extraordinaire! 


WitchyKitty said:


> Very awesome reap, beautifulnightmare and Kelloween! I would like one of everything!


 Ditto too please.



killerhaunts said:


> I got reaped! Thank you whoever you are! This is EXACTLY the item we needed for the haunt! No Joke!


 ?What a creapy, fabulous killer clown head.



dariusobells said:


> Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr
> 
> a new monument for the cemetery
> 
> Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr
> 
> A book of ghost tales to sit upon a table in the moors.
> 
> Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr
> 
> serious ghost stories
> 
> Secret Reaper 2014 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


 Great stuff.



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I thought the ring of fire surrounding the 13 was a perfectly good hint!


 I wouldn't have gotten it, but I've covered that numerous times. LOL


----------



## im the goddess

S_Toast said:


> I've been Reaped! I went to pick hubby up from town and came home to a big box on my porch. This is better than Christmas any day! When I opened the box there was a note to open a small box first. Scared the crap outta me! It was a pair of wind up teeth that chattered like mad in the little tin box when I opened it. So naturally I set it back up and told my son to open it!
> 
> I got a fantastic bowler style hat for a lovely victorian addition to my front yard skellies, beautiful spider web placemats and table runner, two vintage halloween pins (amazing!), a skull with a hinged jaw, stickers, candy, LED tea lights and a candle jar, a bobble head skully (which hubby has claimed for his truck), a rat and a skelly frog (where did you find that guy?), and a zombie skelly window sticker that is going on the back of my Explorer. This was all delivered to me by an owl... okay with an owl... but only because the real owl didn't like being stuffed in a box .
> 
> Everything is fantastic BUT... the most amazing thing is the recipe box! It is beautiful. It will have a place of honor in my kitchen. I have already transfered my recipes out of my old plastic one and into the new, hand crafted, halloween recipe box. There are also very cool recipe cards for new recipes. This is something I will cherish (I'm a little obsessed with new recipes). Thank you thank you.
> 
> I may just be unobservant or a bit slow but I have no idea who my reaper is. But they are amazing!
> 
> OH, and my son says thanks for the Halloween costume. He's decided to be a box...
> 
> View attachment 216988
> View attachment 216989
> View attachment 216990
> View attachment 216991
> View attachment 216992
> View attachment 216993


Cat trap, no Kid trap. LOL Great reap. I love the recipe box also, and the hat.


----------



## dariusobells

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I thought the ring of fire surrounding the 13 was a perfectly good hint!


I was pretty sure it was you but I didn't want to speak out of school! You did awesome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

dariusobells said:


> I was pretty sure it was you but I didn't want to speak out of school! You did awesome!


Really glad you liked it, didn't know how the one item related to stalking outside the forum would be received!


----------



## dariusobells

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Really glad you liked it, didn't know how the one item related to stalking outside the forum would be received!


"As you are once was I, As I am you shall be."


----------



## im the goddess

Packages flying to and fro,
When will one land here? I don't know.


----------



## Sidnami

I would post a pic of what I got from being Reaped, but it's all invisible or something. I can't seem to find the ghost box yet. Looks like the little one is going to have to stay outside by the door and try harder to find it.


----------



## Lady Dy

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, Br1mston3, all the Poe items look great together! Love the raven lantern!!
> Lady Dy, are those wands you received handmade? Lovely!
> Awesome reaps, reapers!


Yes they are handmade (or at least I assume they are), and they are lovely!


----------



## Windborn

Awesome stuff! Creepy clown head though*shudder*

Will have to send the spouse to check the porch again. Got yelled at earlier when I went out to look - she wanted to know how I was gonna get it inside on crutches if it had bee there lol


----------



## Kelloween

im the goddess said:


> Packages flying to and fro,
> When will one land here? I don't know.


_I have loved this painting since the forst time I save the rolly polly kitty. I have one like that. Rolly Polly that is.,,w it. I lo_

lol, I actually thought of you when I was painting the little cat!!!


----------



## Lady Dy

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I'm so glad that you liked everything. I had fun making the book, wands, and charred remains. I don't know if I mentioned that the little bottle with red blobs is supposed to be blood cells. It could go with a witch theme or with a mad scientist, so I didn't add a label, I wasn't sure how you would want to use it.


I knew immediately what it was, and quickly deemed it one of my favorite items in the box! I LOVED it. You did a great job on the skull and hands too! Everything actually, its all good!! The lab signs are perfect, and that syringe.....where did you come up with that???? I've never seen a bottle like that red bottle either...everything was too cool! You made my first secret reaper awesome!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

hallorenescene said:


> ladydy, nice reap, look at all those nice wands, lab stuff, and caution tapes. the book and bones really are awesome
> wow! kelloween, that is an amazing reap. beautiful nightmare you are very lucky. I love every bit of it. what a cute little girl you have too. annndddd, I love your finger nail polish.


Thanks it's not nail polish it's a Jamberry Nail Wrap! PM me anyone that wants to learn more about them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Great reaps! I am just blown away!

My package was said it would be delivered today! My victim posted that they would be out of town so it shall be torture for me to wait to see if it arrived safe, is anything broken, will they like it!


----------



## matrixmom

Wow. This is so much fun. Should have done this a long time ago.! I actually thought I was done with my pirate bottle and cutlass and netting.
Well Paint it Black was my reaper! You little devil you!! I had no idea.....On to the pics, and BTW I LOVED EVERYTHING!!! And so did my boys. They were helping me open it all... I love that skull with knife, never seen it before. And the chair covers..how wonderful. I just think she hit the nail on the head! Thank you!!


Such a cute box...I was squealing







He liked my oldest sons shoulder better than mine 







My son thought these were the best!







So thoughtful, truly love it all.







Cute card - I was told to open last....you had me fooled!


----------



## printersdevil

S_toast, Love that bowler hat , the owl and recipe box. NICE!

Mayzshon, That clown head would give me nightmares---but I guess that is what makes it so great!

I hope I have not missed commenting or at least hitting the like button for everything. I have been checking in on my phone for days and I can't figure out how to hit like there and usually don't comment from the phone due to it being harder. So, when I come back to the laptop, I am unsure what I have commented on already. I have LOVED everything. There have been so many cool things and some that I would love to spiriti away to my place. LOL

I have three things to post tonight for Barbara, my sister. I forgot to do one last night and I came in and went to bed early after a LONG week.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff everyone


----------



## kloey74

beautifulnightmare said:


> Thanks it's not nail polish it's a Jamberry Nail Wrap! PM me anyone that wants to learn more about them.


I've recently gotten addicted to Jamberries. I of course HAD to order a set of Halloween wraps.


----------



## printersdevil

This is a beautiful metal candle holder from a secret reaper to my sister Barb. It did not have a screen name, but return address name. Thank you so much. It is very pretty.








There were two boxes yesterday and here are the photos from the second one from Love and Eyeballs. It had an assortment of fun and pretty goodies, but unfortunately one of the pumpkin candle holders was busted. Barb is going to try to glue it. Here is a photo of all of it:







Next are some close ups of all the items:




















Those three mice are so cute. I know mice shouldn't be, but these are. There is also a nice pumpkin carving kit for her to use, which excited her. Love, love the skull, too.

Barbara was very excited about everything. We seriously have to do some rearranging to make room for all these wonderful gifts.

Thank you both so much!!!!


----------



## RCIAG

witchy poo said:


> I have been reaped  Dear secret reaper, my box came today and I am so excited to open it but have to wait till my boys get home from school, they made me promise  I am also leaving for IL. as soon as my husband gets home from work, are house finally sold and have to start packing. My camera batteries are also dead so got to pick some up. I will post pics on Monday. Just wanted you to know I got the box and am super excited, thanks.


PHEW!! I totes missed this post!! I'm outing myself because I was worried!!


----------



## printersdevil

We went out to GW and a couple of thrift stores late this afternoon and came home to find two more packages wedged into her door for Barbara!!!! Wow, her mailman is going to hate us!!!

First up is an adorable WITCH Beanie Baby from KittyVibe. It is so cute and I was told to keep my witchy fingers off it. lol









The second box did not have a screen name and only an address and name. But thank you so much for all the goodies for her. Here are some photos:

Edited to add that this one came from zombiesmash. See note below.














She received some beautiful black and purple roses, a Halloween sign that I have never seen in a very pretty blue. Did you make this Reaper? It went into her bedroom since it was the right color. There was also a spider scarf that she laughed about saying it would be weird to wear spiders around her neck and an adorable pumpkin.

Thank you so much both of you. Wow, there has been such an outpouring of items. I really do not know what to say, except Thank You!

Just had a message from zombiesmash and the package with the adorable pumpkin with the pointed hat, spider scarf, roses and the Halloween sign was from her. Mystery solved. We knew the real name, but I did not want to post even first names without permission. Thank you so much zombiesmash. When I called her to ask about a package from your town and state, she immediately remembered!!!


----------



## printersdevil

MatrixMom, what a great Reap. I especially love your parrot and the wonderful tiki pirate candles!!! Great stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

craftygirl, it looks Egyptian
killerhaunts, t don't know who your reaper was, but that head is spooktacular. just wow!
darius, your reap was great. I love the new monument, but that book is amazing. I want one.
stoast, nice reap. I love the hat, the deadly morsels, and all the boxes. I got a kick out of the kid proof box. kid proof in that not only cats like boxes. 
matrix mom, I love how the box was decorated. and did someone say pirates. perfect gift. oh, and I love the rat. 
printer, nice gifts.
oprinter, the first picture is a riot. she really does have a sassy look on her face. [don't you be touching my bear now[


----------



## WitchyKitty

More terrific reaps!!
matrixmom, love the tiki torches!


----------



## craftygirl

I got reaped!! I just got home from setting up my mom's Halloween village and lo and behold there was a package waiting for me on the porch. I received so many adorable items, three skulls, a witch, owl lights, an owl wall hanging, skull cup, cute box with witch stickers inside, a ghost and a crow whose eyes light up and is eating an eyeball! So many goodies!! I love it!! I couldn't find a card or a note so I'm hoping my reaper reveals themselves to me here! 
Thank you secret reaper!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I love that big owl. I could so use that for a game for my daughter's party. She just decided for sure to have one and I am going to do a few more games for the kids for her. She did a bunch that were too big to ship to her reaper and ended up having to scale back in size. So, they are having a party to be able to use them.


----------



## IshWitch

I've been Reaped! Hubby sent me a pic of the box in a text at work, it was so hard to hang in for the last few hours!
Then when I got home I struggled with should I open my box when I haven't set mine yet. But since I can't send mine tomorrow, I decided to go ahead and open it. 
Is that wrong? LOL!
IT IS AMAZING!!! Everything in it! Hubby kept saying "that's creative" "Oh, that's creative" "Wow, that is so creative" every time I pulled something out! 
I keep trying to post pics from my cell but I get an error message "unexpected server response" with a black screen. I can read some of teh other threads, but not this one. 
My box is full of tons of SciFi Goodness! I can't wait to show the pics! 
Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Candy Creature


----------



## texaslucky

Wow, I will never get caught up on looking at all of this. Fantastic things everyone is getting.


----------



## hallorenescene

crafty girl, nice reap. your witch and crow are very nice,
yeah, this thread just moves along


----------



## suzika

Still no reaping here, but I'm loving watching everyone else.


----------



## Spookerstar

As promised here are the photos of my reap from my fantastic Reaper Kloey74. The cute box decorations. When I opened it there was a message. I was worried that there might be a clown in there but was happy to see it was Christmas in October!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Inside were wonderful handmade items. A beautiful black and orange scarf, an adorable witch silhouette...sorry my computer will only let me load a few at a time.


----------



## printersdevil

Love that silhouette and the scarf will be needed before long, too.


----------



## Spookerstar

Next a beautiful mercury glass vase filled with black roses and a sparkly skull, a wonderful painting that is perfect colors for by bathroom. It might have to stay up all year!


----------



## Spookerstar

And finally, perfect for my theme of haunted pumpkin patch...how did you make it look vintage?!
I love all of my Halloween goodies! Thank you so much Kloey74! You Rock! 
Mini thanks you for the box too


----------



## printersdevil

Oops, I started a response before you finished. Beautiful kitty. Love all your items. Kloey's JOL are always awesome. Love yours and it does look vintage. The color is perfect. My daughter was Reaped by her earlier this year and I love her paintings.


----------



## Spookerstar

I love that recipe box! what a wonderful idea...that i might have to steal 


S_Toast said:


> I've been Reaped! I went to pick hubby up from town and came home to a big box on my porch. This is better than Christmas any day! When I opened the box there was a note to open a small box first. Scared the crap outta me! It was a pair of wind up teeth that chattered like mad in the little tin box when I opened it. So naturally I set it back up and told my son to open it!
> 
> I got a fantastic bowler style hat for a lovely victorian addition to my front yard skellies, beautiful spider web placemats and table runner, two vintage halloween pins (amazing!), a skull with a hinged jaw, stickers, candy, LED tea lights and a candle jar, a bobble head skully (which hubby has claimed for his truck), a rat and a skelly frog (where did you find that guy?), and a zombie skelly window sticker that is going on the back of my Explorer. This was all delivered to me by an owl... okay with an owl... but only because the real owl didn't like being stuffed in a box .
> 
> Everything is fantastic BUT... the most amazing thing is the recipe box! It is beautiful. It will have a place of honor in my kitchen. I have already transfered my recipes out of my old plastic one and into the new, hand crafted, halloween recipe box. There are also very cool recipe cards for new recipes. This is something I will cherish (I'm a little obsessed with new recipes). Thank you thank you.
> 
> I may just be unobservant or a bit slow but I have no idea who my reaper is. But they are amazing!
> 
> OH, and my son says thanks for the Halloween costume. He's decided to be a box...
> 
> View attachment 216988
> View attachment 216989
> View attachment 216990
> View attachment 216991
> View attachment 216992
> View attachment 216993


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Thank you Graveyard Queen! I wasn't expecting a second box! A burlap head, a skull head, some plastic pumpkins, and bats that you can sling shot across the room.


----------



## Spookerstar

I love that little Skelly head. It looks just like this one on Pinterest


Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you Graveyard Queen! I wasn't expecting a second box! A burlap head, a skull head, some plastic pumpkins, and bats that you can sling shot across the room.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Oh, it does! Did you make it yourself Graveyard Queen? Great job!


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween said:


> _I have loved this painting since the forst time I save the rolly polly kitty. I have one like that. Rolly Polly that is.,,w it. I lo_
> 
> lol, I actually thought of you when I was painting the little cat!!!


My typing was so bad, how could you tell what I was trying to say? Love the plump kitty!


----------



## im the goddess

Those day of the dead skulls are fabulous. I love them.


----------



## Angstschreeuw

I'm new to the forum, but I love reading this thread. Lovely reaps.

Might have to join in next year.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Love all the pumpkin stuff. I love pumpkins and day of the dead! Cool


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps everyone. Love seeing what everyone gets. 



matrixmom said:


> Wow. This is so much fun. Should have done this a long time ago.! I actually thought I was done with my pirate bottle and cutlass and netting.
> Well Paint it Black was my reaper! You little devil you!! I had no idea.....On to the pics, and BTW I LOVED EVERYTHING!!! And so did my boys. They were helping me open it all... I love that skull with knife, never seen it before. And the chair covers..how wonderful. I just think she hit the nail on the head! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Such a cute box...I was squealing
> View attachment 217058
> 
> He liked my oldest sons shoulder better than mine
> View attachment 217059
> 
> My son thought these were the best!
> View attachment 217060
> 
> So thoughtful, truly love it all.
> View attachment 217061
> 
> Cute card - I was told to open last....you had me fooled!
> View attachment 217062
> 
> View attachment 217063


Cool reap for your theme this year. I LOVE That rat!! Where are people finding those?? Prob. at stores I don't have here. 



IshWitch said:


> I've been Reaped! Hubby sent me a pic of the box in a text at work, it was so hard to hang in for the last few hours!
> Then when I got home I struggled with should I open my box when I haven't set mine yet. But since I can't send mine tomorrow, I decided to go ahead and open it.
> Is that wrong? LOL!
> IT IS AMAZING!!! Everything in it! Hubby kept saying "that's creative" "Oh, that's creative" "Wow, that is so creative" every time I pulled something out!
> I keep trying to post pics from my cell but I get an error message "unexpected server response" with a black screen. I can read some of teh other threads, but not this one.
> My box is full of tons of SciFi Goodness! I can't wait to show the pics!
> Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Candy Creature


Can't wait to see what you got!! That flying saucer teaser that was sent unwrapped was awesome, can't imagine what was in the box you got!! 



Spookerstar said:


> And finally, perfect for my theme of haunted pumpkin patch...how did you make it look vintage?!
> I love all of my Halloween goodies! Thank you so much Kloey74! You Rock!
> Mini thanks you for the box too


You got a cat?! You didn't mention the cat!  Beautiful!! 



Angstschreeuw said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I love reading this thread. Lovely reaps.
> 
> Might have to join in next year.


Keep an eye out, they just started another one and then I do believe there is a Christmas one & maybe a Valentine one.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here are pictures of the items I received from my Secret Reaper. I love all the carnival theme items. I'm looking forward to finding a place for all the items in my haunt when it gets closer to Halloween. Thanks again, to my secret reaper you did an amazing job  I can't thank you enough.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookerstar, great reap! Cute scarf and I really need to learn how to corpse pumpkins like those, lol. Pretty kitty, too!!!
Spinechiller, love the lantern...and is that a mini carnival tent??


----------



## killerhaunts

Mayzshon said:


> I'm glad you like it. Please post some pictures from your haunt, I'd really like to see what you do with it.


I certainly will! It will be the crazy clown throwing knives at a victim!


----------



## katshead42

I'm just sitting here patiently waiting for my reap gift. I'm less patiently waiting for my victim to at least say she's been reaped.


----------



## GiggleFairy

printersdevil said:


> Giggle Fairy, do you have a close up photo of the Runes you made? I have all my rocks (have had them awhile and just not finished) What did you use to paint them? I am not very good at drawing and so afraid of messing these up. But, I so need some. LOL


printersdevil, I used a sharpie. I found one that came in the right width for the stones I used. I do have a close up, but it's on my other phone which my daughter swiped and took to the skating rink last night because it has internet capabilities. When she gets home (from spending to the night with her friend) I'll post a photo for you.  



S_Toast said:


> I've been Reaped! I went to pick hubby up from town and came home to a big box on my porch. This is better than Christmas any day! When I opened the box there was a note to open a small box first. Scared the crap outta me! It was a pair of wind up teeth that chattered like mad in the little tin box when I opened it. So naturally I set it back up and told my son to open it!
> 
> I got a fantastic bowler style hat for a lovely victorian addition to my front yard skellies, beautiful spider web placemats and table runner, two vintage halloween pins (amazing!), a skull with a hinged jaw, stickers, candy, LED tea lights and a candle jar, a bobble head skully (which hubby has claimed for his truck), a rat and a skelly frog (where did you find that guy?), and a zombie skelly window sticker that is going on the back of my Explorer. This was all delivered to me by an owl... okay with an owl... but only because the real owl didn't like being stuffed in a box .
> 
> Everything is fantastic BUT... the most amazing thing is the recipe box! It is beautiful. It will have a place of honor in my kitchen. I have already transfered my recipes out of my old plastic one and into the new, hand crafted, halloween recipe box. There are also very cool recipe cards for new recipes. This is something I will cherish (I'm a little obsessed with new recipes). Thank you thank you.
> 
> I may just be unobservant or a bit slow but I have no idea who my reaper is. But they are amazing!
> 
> OH, and my son says thanks for the Halloween costume. He's decided to be a box...
> 
> View attachment 216988
> View attachment 216989
> View attachment 216990
> View attachment 216991
> View attachment 216992
> View attachment 216993



I want to know where the frog skele came from. I MUST HAVE ONE!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my poor vic will have to wait til Wednesday according to UPS. I really hope he likes what I sent.


----------



## Bethany

wickedwillingwench said:


> my poor vic will have to wait til Wednesday according to UPS. I really hope he likes what I sent.


Well I am not a HE so it isn't me.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I HAVE BEEN RRRREEAAAAPPPPEEEDD! And it is SUPER AWESOME!
Wow...what a great Reaping! I came home to a box yesterday, and had family in town so I didn't get a chance to open it until today! Is it bad I wanted them to leave me alone for a few so i could open my box??? Anyhow...Im REALLY into fortune telling things the past two years so my box is amazing!!
I am in love with the fortune telling hand! I know some TJ Maxxs got them, and quite frankly I was surprised mine didn't this year. They usually have lots of things and isles of fun stuff...very disappointing this year to see that there was two measly isles  Boo! Anyway...i was so excited to see the hand! Im not sure if its the exact one from TJ Maxx but i LOOVE IT! Besides that I got some awesome led candles -you can never have enough of them!! Some glow in the dark Skelly Necklaces which I adore because i love all GID things..reminds me of my childhood! A great Happy Halloween sign that I will hang in my Ice Cream store 
.There are some awesome treat bags that I may be saving for some special TOT that come every year..unless i decide to keep them!! LOL.. Two pictures of fortune tellers that will look great on my fortune telling table of mystery  Last and certainly not least are two Disney Vinylmation items...a decal and a scary Mickey! I am a huge Disney fan..especially HALLOWEEN! So these are right up my alley!! Thank you SO SO MUCH Pumpkinking30 and Pupmkinqueen29! What an amazing and thoughtful gift! It has really put a smile on my face and a great kick off to Halloween Season!! I will enjoy these items for years to come


----------



## GiggleFairy

Bethany said:


> Well I am not a HE so it isn't me.


When I was in school, we were taught to use "he" when you didn't know (or didn't want to reveal) the gender of something.  Nowadays everything is so politically correct, but I just can't help remember what we were taught back in the day. Kinda like how "mankind" is all-encompassing of women, too.


Bethany, I posted this question as a visitor's message on your page last week. Don't know if you saw it, but I know you've been online obviously. Here it is: I LOVE the Corpse Coins you made for your victim. I've always wanted some for my Cabinet of Curiosities. What kind of "coin" did you use?


----------



## im the goddess

Love that hand MichaelMyer.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

wickedwillingwench said:


> my poor vic will have to wait til Wednesday according to UPS. I really hope he likes what I sent.


Oh, Oh, Oh!!! It's me it's me, I just know it!!!


----------



## a_granger

Angstschreeuw said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I love reading this thread. Lovely reaps.
> 
> Might have to join in next year.


welcome to the forum!


----------



## a_granger

Bethany said:


> Well I am not a HE so it isn't me.


Bummer, me too.


----------



## kittyvibe

Spookerstar, love your reaps and your little kitteh Mini too. That coloring is what my kitteh Jacks momma looked like. 

Printers, glad your sister liked the bear, love the sassy smirk. :3

Liked everyones reapings, so awesome!


----------



## a_granger

GiggleFairy said:


> I posted this question as a visitor's message on your page last week. Don't know if you saw it, but I know you've been online obviously. Here it is: I LOVE the Corpse Coins you made for your victim. I've always wanted some for my Cabinet of Curiosities. What kind of "coin" did you use?


Oh Me too! that was such a cool item for the reap.


----------



## Bethany

GiggleFairy said:


> When I was in school, we were taught to use "he" when you didn't know (or didn't want to reveal) the gender of something.  Nowadays everything is so politically correct, but I just can't help remember what we were taught back in the day. Kinda like how "mankind" is all-encompassing of women, too.
> 
> 
> Bethany, I posted this question as a visitor's message on your page last week. Don't know if you saw it, but I know you've been online obviously. Here it is: I LOVE the Corpse Coins you made for your victim. I've always wanted some for my Cabinet of Curiosities. What kind of "coin" did you use?


So sorry GiggleFairy, I didn't see ethat question. You will love the fact that they are not coins at all. LOL they are pictures printed on card stock & stuck to insulation foam. However, to do it again, I would use craft foam. 

Here they are. I found them on the internet.


----------



## Bethany

a_granger said:


> Oh Me too! that was such a cool item for the reap.


See above post 
sorry guys been out of it. Been a busy stressful weekend.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Tracking says my victim received their gift on Wednesday but they've yet to say anything. =/ Kinda makes one feel like they didn't like it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Halloween_Queen said:


> Tracking says my victim received their gift on Wednesday but they've yet to say anything. =/ Kinda makes one feel like they didn't like it.


*I haven't received mine yet so I hope you weren't my reaper otherwise it never made it here *


----------



## IshWitch

Wonder why I can't post pics? Thinking I need to uninstall and reinstall on my cell. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## DebBDeb

My Vic is getting THEIR Reap tomorrow! Is sitting in UPS ____________, __! OooooooOOOOooooo! Who could or be? You? Or you? Maybe you in the back? Maybe you're living or maybe you're dead!


----------



## DebBDeb

Halloween_Queen said:


> Tracking says my victim received their gift on Wednesday but they've yet to say anything. =/ Kinda makes one feel like they didn't like it.


No way, HQ! Don't think that way! I wad on vacation when my box came and my Reaper got a bit nervous. Message Bethene to check it out. Keep your chin up!


----------



## S_Toast

Spookerstar said:


> I love that recipe box! what a wonderful idea...that i might have to steal


 Isn't it amazing. I'm totally obsessed with it. I keep showing it off to anyone who will look.


----------



## doto

I sent my Thank you to 13mummy right away but this is the first opportunity I have had to post photos. The moment I saw 13mummy's name on the package I remembered it from my first Secret Reaper as she was my first victim. The items are perfect. Almost all of my purchases this year have been different skulls and skeletons and the bag of bones is a perfect compliment to all of my purchases. The huge package of tea lights is something which was definetly needed. The LED tea lights I have are going on their 4rth halloween and this doesn't neccessarily mean they will work. Replacements were a neccessity this year. 

Most importantly she has given me the gift of good weather. She packaged up some good weather and sent it east to Ottawa where we have had a lousy run of weather in 3 of the last 4 years. Anyone who has visited Winnipeg knows good weather doesn't come easily so to give up a little piece of such a rare commodity is the best give of this years Secret Reaper period. 
Thanks Again 13mummy!!!!


----------



## amyml

Just checking in here reapers. Queen of Spades and I are still on the road, but we should be home tomorrow night. It's driving me crazy thinking there could be a box just sitting at home waiting for me!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Bethany said:


> So sorry GiggleFairy, I didn't see ethat question. You will love the fact that they are not coins at all. LOL they are pictures printed on card stock & stuck to insulation foam. However, to do it again, I would use craft foam.
> 
> Here they are. I found them on the internet.
> 
> View attachment 217356



I actually have the "Corpse Coins" pinned on my pinterest page in my "Halloween - Projects" section. Yours looked so much liked what I pinned. You did an awesome job! From the photo, I wouldn't have guessed they were paper printables. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IshWitch

Ok, trying tapatalk, fingers crossed!

I was reaped by Candy Creature! Absolutely amazed and astounded by all the goodies! <3 <3 <3





















What What?!?







The robot/ufo lights got a bit squashed but easier to fix than was to make, I'm sure! They are awesome! 







So much in the box! 





















I love Boris! I have some green plastic that will make him the perfect Alien Emperor robe! 







These spaceships are fantastic and give me new ideas for creating more! Thanks! 














Hubby has claimed the costume! The head got a little crimpled in transit, and the eye lenses fell out, but all super easy fixes! Not to worry Candy Creature! I/We LOVE Everything!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Here are the pictures of our incredible reap. The box was loaded! So many great things! I'm putting the lighted door cover up tomorrow.















Can't wait to try this!








Love these!








And this!








This is the best lenticular we've seen. Sorry for the sideways pic - not sure why it is.











And this. THIS. WOW. Speechless. We love it so much and we are just blown away. 








Our granddog Molly approved of it as well.








Thank you so much to our thoughtful and talented reaper, EveningKiss! We love it all!


----------



## WitchyKitty

doto, great reap! Oh, we all know LED tea lights are a must have item!! That is a huge pack! I want that card you got...I love that spooky scarecrow on it!
IshWitch, that alien costume is hilarious! Awesome! (I'm not usually an alien fan, but I also love the tiny alien with the big ol' elf ears, lol So adorable!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

NormalLikeYou, that gravestone is perfect, lol. I want that cocoa, too!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, there have been so many awesome reaps so far!! I try to comment on them all, but I know there were some earlier in the game that I didn't get to...but, trust me, I seriously love all your reaps so far and, like I said before, there are things from everyone's reaps that I love, but just never got to post specifically about! I'm pretty sure I "liked" them all, though, because it's soooo true! Everyone here rocks! This is a terrific, talented (whether it be in crafting, building or shopping!), thoughtful group of people!!


----------



## bethene

Love all the alien things!! Wow, the costume is awesome, 

I think the tombstone is wonderful, how creative!!! 
I think I missed commenting on some of the reaps too, but I am so impressed by all the creative people here!!!


----------



## texaslucky

Ishwitch that is so cool. Very unusual theme. I can't wait to see everything. Love the costume.

Normal Like You, that is fantastic. I love that gravestone. How special that is. The oval photo is very classy looking. Is it one that changes? Love the keys and signs. 

Great reaps


Okay, I see that it is a lenticular photo. It is very nice.

I have a doggie just like that. His name is Rudy!


----------



## texaslucky

Wow, Bethany, they look like real coins. Awesome. I have to go back and look at what this item is. Not sure.

Micheal Myers great reap. Love everything. That hand is pretty cool.


----------



## LairMistress

I just smacked myself on the forehead.

I bought my victim a card.

I did not include it in the box!

I guess you are getting a "late" greeting via snail mail, Victim! 

I also forgot to include something local, although I'm not sure what it would have been...except maybe some photos of creepy places around here. None that I have seemed helpful to their theme, though.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookerstar, I love your box décor. looks like you'll be keeping warm this winter, nice. and I love the witch silhouette. nice painting. oh how sweet, kitties found a new home. 
lady arsenic, nice burlap head, skelly head, and slinging bats.
spine chiller, very nice carnival gifts.
micheal, very nice reap. the gypsy pictures are very cool. love the fortune telling hand, and everything
doto, nice gift, cute kids, and we all could use some good weather.
ish, nice reap. I love those alien lights.
normal like you, you got a lot of cool items. that tombstone is womderful.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thanks to my reaper. For some reason, I can't post photos since the update. There was a light up necklace, flashing cup, statue, little bottles, and spread for the table. Thanks and we can't wait for the second reaping,


----------



## X-Pired

I was reaped Saturday by Queen of Spades. Unfortunately the post office badly damaged the box and a couple things were broken. The picture of the box is how it looked when delivered. Boo to the post office and not in a goo way either.

We love it all anyway. The candle holder is probably salvageable. The tea lights and spiders are fine as are the paper items. Thank you Queen of Spades for a wonderful reap! And the Queen of spades and reaper pic on the box is very cool. You rock!


----------



## witchy poo

Sorry for keeping everyone waiting all weekend. First of all let me say that my reaper rocks. Thank you so much RCIAG I love everything. I can tell you spent a lot of time and thought putting my box together. My mom, grown daughter and my boys were all here when I opened the box. Everyone was blown away. Ok now time for pics that believe me does not do justice. 







Just look at this awesome wreath  and the sweet witchy card.







Here is a look at everything in the box, I know right, I am so lucky to have such a generous reaper.







I tried to group some things together to get a better look. I can't wait to hang the I wear the hat in the family, may keep that one up all year.







LOOK HOW TALENTED my reaper is. Great job on the repaint of the witch. But look at the bracelet that my reaper made just for me, I love it. But wait whats in the fantastic little coffin??







I can't tell you how excited I was to dig around to find.......







A one of a kind made just for me necklace. I wish I could show you all how really cool this is. There are little skulls and bones and eyeball inside. 







Trying to give a better view. I just love them.







But wait there is more, I know I know, I can't believe it but there is lots more. Look at all the nail polish. They will look great in my witch dressing room bathroom. The candles,scarves, cup, the little toys that my boys went crazy over. Oh my reaper is the best. But wait still not done.







I wish you all could see how beautiful the table runner is. I will be using this for many years to come. I can see using it on my dresser as well. How did you know I have a sickness for towels? I will be using these in the witch dressing room bathroom for sure. I love the skeleton hand with the lace and ribbon and spider. So many ways I can use that. I hope the pics show everything because there is so much. I love everything   I will use and display these things for years to come and remember my awesome secret reaper. Thank you RCIAG you are the best


----------



## im the goddess

X-Pired said:


> I was reaped Saturday by Queen of Spades. Unfortunately the post office badly damaged the box and a couple things were broken. The picture of the box is how it looked when delivered. Boo to the post office and not in a goo way either.
> 
> We love it all anyway. The candle holder is probably salvageable. The tea lights and spiders are fine as are the paper items. Thank you Queen of Spades for a wonderful reap! And the Queen of spades and reaper pic on the box is very cool. You rock!


I hate it when someones gift arrives broken. It has to be heart breaking to the reaper. Hope you can glue it back together.


----------



## ooojen

Halloween_Queen said:


> Tracking says my victim received their gift on Wednesday but they've yet to say anything. =/ Kinda makes one feel like they didn't like it.


It would definitely be disappointing not to get some quick feedback after you put a lot of effort into your gift... but maybe your victim was away from home for a few days and will respond soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

xpired, looks like you got a nice reap. to bad some things were broken. darn post office. 
wow wow wow witchy poo, you are right, you got some great stuff


----------



## Hilda

Is it just me... or does anyone else think the amount of things arriving broken is unbelievable?!?! Wow. I am nervous until my box arrives at my victim's house. This is so disappointing. They really must be tossing the boxes, which you would think they could take some care especially with how expensive shipping is these days. I really like our postal delivery person, but last year I saw her drop my reap box down from waist level onto the cement sidewalk. I was so upset. Totally not cool.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

All of these reaps are amazing! I know I always say this but the talent and creativity we all hold here on the forum is remarkable. SO many ideas of things I also want to recreate my self! Awesome job reapers!! This is so much better than christmas morning, I love all the haunty gifts  

I FINALLY was able to get my package sent out  I had a lot on my plate and feel horrible that I wasn't able to get it out on time but it's on it's way victim I promise!!! It's headed SOUTH so keep a look out for it  

WIth that being said, I am also still waiting to be reaped so now I feel I can sit back and relax and hope my victim likes thier gifts and patiently (or impatiently) hehe wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloween_Queen said:


> Tracking says my victim received their gift on Wednesday but they've yet to say anything. =/ Kinda makes one feel like they didn't like it.


it isn't me, of course, but my aunt's husband died Wednesday...I got sick for 4 days Thursday--I didn't get off the couch to do anything but pee for 3 days. Stuff happens. Grandson gave himself a concussion Thursday, too. Stuff happens. 

Hopefully nothing bad for your vic and hope you will hear soon.


----------



## Bethany

great reaps! So unique too!

As far as breakage, I am losing faith in all forms of shipping. I now try to not do any glass stuff or breakable stuff in my reaps.  
There is no care or pride in jobs it seems now a days.


----------



## IshWitch

Someone is getting reaped on Wed!


----------



## printersdevil

Witchy Poo, love all your things. I have been looking all over for that plastic witch that has the head and hands separate. It was from Dollar Tree in the past and I can't find one. It is sooo cool.


----------



## a_granger

Just catching up on this, WOW so many great reaps going on this week. Everyone is so creative and is't sad to see that hard work damaged from shipping. But I know as a victim I would still be so thankful for all the thought behind each gift! I'm still among those watching for delivery trucks!


----------



## Halloween Scream

*I've been reaped!!!*

Wow. Words cannot describe how awesome my reap from *S_Toast* is! I believe the package arrived on Saturday. I thought my husband got the mail and he thought I did, so we didn't find it until last night. What a great surprise! I need a little time today to take and post proper pictures in order to do everything justice. I just want to say THANK YOU so much right now, I adore everything. Pictures to come!


----------



## IshWitch

im the goddess said:


> I hate it when someones gift arrives broken. It has to be heart breaking to the reaper. Hope you can glue it back together.


Me too! I'm so worried about mine getting to my Victim safely. I've got it all bubble wrapped and the box stuffed to prevent shifting. Fingers crossed! Guess we'll see on Wednesday!


----------



## RCIAG

witchy poo said:


> Sorry for keeping everyone waiting all weekend. First of all let me say that my reaper rocks. Thank you so much RCIAG I love everything. I can tell you spent a lot of time and thought putting my box together. My mom, grown daughter and my boys were all here when I opened the box. Everyone was blown away. Ok now time for pics that believe me does not do justice.
> 
> I wish you all could see how beautiful the table runner is. I will be using this for many years to come. I can see using it on my dresser as well. How did you know I have a sickness for towels? I will be using these in the witch dressing room bathroom for sure. I love the skeleton hand with the lace and ribbon and spider. So many ways I can use that. I hope the pics show everything because there is so much. I love everything   I will use and display these things for years to come and remember my awesome secret reaper. Thank you RCIAG you are the best


Glad you enjoyed it all! I bought myself one of those runners too since it was such a great purple. I also buy myself new towels every year because I can never remember if I trashed last year's towels or if they made it through the kitchen mess because I actually use mine, they're not just for show.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Hilda said:


> Is it just me... or does anyone else think the amount of things arriving broken is unbelievable?!?! Wow. I am nervous until my box arrives at my victim's house. This is so disappointing. They really must be tossing the boxes, which you would think they could take some care especially with how expensive shipping is these days. I really like our postal delivery person, but last year I saw her drop my reap box down from waist level onto the cement sidewalk. I was so upset. Totally not cool.


LOL. I packaged the box up good though. My dad was a postal worker and used to tell me horror stories about boxes. Bubble wrap, boxes in boxes and more bubble wrap.  <---- Lifesaver.


----------



## im the goddess

Quick check your front door. There are two packages sitting there.


----------



## Windborn

Spouse woke me up to let me know a box covered in spooky eyes had arrived!!
SO MANY COOL THINGS! 








Spiders and potion bottles and creepy cloth yay! (so tempted to tuck a small spider into my cast for the tech to find on Friday now!)
Candy corn pattern socks for my collection (wearing one now!)








Awesome light ups - the pumpkin feels like wax and glows very nicely. The cat is too perfect! LOVE the purple lights inside!








Close up of the book - amazing! It has a great tactile texture as well as just looking spooky! Hard part will be keeping my booky friends from trying to open it to see what it says LOL

Amazing job, Reapers Jenn & Matt!


----------



## WitchyKitty

X-pired, I like those crow items, even though they were broken a bit. I totally think it looks like they could all be easily glued, though, and if you keep the glue light and neat, it will barely be noticeable, if at all! 
WitchyPoo...super love all the witchy stuff!!!!!
Windborn, love the light up kitty!!! You know, I don't like glitter, because it gets all over...but that spider in the frame with the green glitter background actually interests me...the glitter can't fall off of that! Hmmm...my next craft project, maybe? Lol.


----------



## Windborn

I am not a huge glitter fan either but that spider in the frame is great. The color matches our year round decor and no escape glitter due to the frame! we have a cat who is obsessed with glitter so having it locked away like that is perfect!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Windborn said:


> I am not a huge glitter fan either but that spider in the frame is great. The color matches our year round decor and no escape glitter due to the frame! we have a cat who is obsessed with glitter so having it locked away like that is perfect!


Lol, oh, I know! Nothing worse than a glitter covered cat...spreading more glitter all over the house!


----------



## fanboy

Windborn said:


> Candy corn pattern socks for my collection (wearing one now!)


You're only wearing one sock?


----------



## Windborn

fanboy said:


> You're only wearing one sock?


 Yup! Had ankle surgery last week so the other foot is cast covered LOL When I get my fiberglass cast next week I can't decide what color to ask for in order to decorate it! XD


----------



## fanboy

Well that makes perfect sense! And a little less laundry to do.  Best of luck on your recovery.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Windborn said:


> I am not a huge glitter fan either but that spider in the frame is great. The color matches our year round decor and no escape glitter due to the frame! we have a cat who is obsessed with glitter so having it locked away like that is perfect!



Windborn, I am so glad you like the stuff we sent! The spider is actually a "snowflake spider" from NBC, and as I was thinking of a nice way to display one, I saw the green glitter paper and thought how nice the spider would look if I painted it black and put the green glitter paper behind it. I'm going to make one like that for myself too, since I think it turned out nice without being too "glittery". 

My daughter (age 3)had fun putting the eyes on the shipping box, and I was trying to explain why we were sending the "spooky stuff" away instead of keeping it for ourselves (ha ha), and she somehow decided that we were mailing things to "The Scary Lady" instead of "another lady who likes scary things". So every day she has been asking me "Did the Scary Lady get my stuff yet?". I'll be glad to tell her that you got it & like it!


----------



## creeperguardian

i wanna be reaped sooo bad. maybe today


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I'm so disappointed it arrived like that. I thought I had it packaged well. There was bubble wrap, tissue paper, and newspaper stuffed in the package. I even told the postmaster it was fragile but I guess she didn't stamp it fragile.
We're going to go speak to the post office about this tomorrow. 
I hope all the other things that aren't pictured arrived okay.


----------



## MummyOf5

Ok, it's been kinda hectic here the last week or so. I have teaser pics to post. This one says #4 of 6 and it is to share with my grandkids, and they are gonna love it! 








The awesome picture on the outside of the envelope,
and inside...........







A Scooby Doo movie, a large candy bar and popcorn!
I'll be back with some other pics and a kinda funny story too


----------



## Hilda

The Red Hallows said:


> LOL. I packaged the box up good though. My dad was a postal worker and used to tell me horror stories about boxes. Bubble wrap, boxes in boxes and more bubble wrap.  <---- Lifesaver.


YES!!! 
YOU were my Reaper on the box that got dropped on the cement sidewalk last year and everything survived! You are a master shipping packer. 
You need to do a tutorial for the rest of us! LOLOL


----------



## Hilda

im the goddess said:


> Quick check your front door. There are two packages sitting there.


So cruel. No packages there.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Been a crazy couple of days - only was able to peek on you all a couple times. Got a good lesson in how much I take modern life for granted. Living without a refrigerator is not fun. I never thought I would say I was sick of eating out! 

Some great reaps going on! I think this is going to be a big reaper week...hoping I get reaped this week! To my Reaper know I am not going to be home tonight so if my package was delivered today my fiance will bring it in but I won't see it until after work tomorrow. Didn't want you to worry when you don't hear anything <crossing my fingers it comes today>>


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg.....{takes deep breath}...omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!!!
Can't...form...words...omg!!! OMG!!!! Holy omgoodness!!! Reaper...omg...omg!!! I LOVE you!! Need to calm myself, then I will post pics soon!!! Omgoodness!!! SQUEEEEEE!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## dee14399

That Nightmare before Christmas cocoa is AWSOME!!!!! Great reap!


NormalLikeYou said:


> Here are the pictures of our incredible reap. The box was loaded! So many great things! I'm putting the lighted door cover up tomorrow.
> View attachment 217382
> 
> View attachment 217434
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try this!
> View attachment 217405
> 
> 
> Love these!
> View attachment 217406
> 
> 
> And this!
> View attachment 217383
> 
> 
> This is the best lenticular we've seen. Sorry for the sideways pic - not sure why it is.
> View attachment 217384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this. THIS. WOW. Speechless. We love it so much and we are just blown away.
> View attachment 217385
> 
> 
> Our granddog Molly approved of it as well.
> View attachment 217387
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to our thoughtful and talented reaper, EveningKiss! We love it all!


----------



## Hilda

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg.....{takes deep breath}...omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!!!
> Can't...form...words...omg!!! OMG!!!! Holy omgoodness!!! Reaper...omg...omg!!! I LOVE you!! Need to calm myself, then I will post pics soon!!! Omgoodness!!! SQUEEEEEE!!!! Awesome!!


Waiter, I'll have what she's having.  (Quote: When Harry Met Sally)


----------



## Kelloween

Hilda said:


> Waiter, I'll have what she's having.  (Quote: When Harry Met Sally)


Make mine a double...


----------



## MummyOf5

Now to get caught up. Yesterday I went to work in the afternoon, nothing unusual. The bar was kinda slow to start off, pretty normal for Sunday and at one point I went out to take a smoke break (yes I have that bad habit) and while I'm sitting there on the bench I see a vehicle that's unfamiliar drive down main street and then turn around and drive back the way it came. Not too much unusual about that, it happens now and then, people drive into our small town looking for a Casey's store for gas or something so I didn't think think much about it. I went back in and did my duty serving drinks to the parched and had a text conversation with my oldest Daughter about her brother's car which she had borrowed for a few days and we were making arrangements to get back home. I saw my Hubby drive by with one of our silage wagons headed home and texted him about getting the car and when he replies he wants to know what's in the yard. I haven't the slightest idea what he's talking about and tell him that, so he says it looks like a casket that's not very water proof and I'm thinking "what?" and then I start wondering what the kids have been doing since I went to work. Then it gets a little busier at the bar and I forget about it til I get home and start to pull up the driveway to the front of the house. From my vantage point in the car, in the dark, I see what looks like a large wooden box and some foilage sitting on the lawn. It hit me then that it was something left by my reaper! I tried to take some pictures last night but couldn't get the camera on my phone to function properly in the dark so here are the pics that I took this morning. 








This is what I saw on the lawn







The large spider that makes noise and moves with light up eyes







Cool wreath 







Neat pictures to go with the others I've already gotten (think I need to find some frames)







Awesome sign that says Welcome to The Haunted House
And...................







My new coffin complete with skeleton bones!
The backs of the pictures say #5 of 6 and #6 is coming soon!
I can't believe there's more on the way, this has been so great! A HUGE thank you to my Reaper, you have spoiled me soooooo much!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So fun, Mummy0f5!!! Hahaha, your reaper is great!


----------



## Bethany

Windborn said:


> Yup! Had ankle surgery last week so the other foot is cast covered LOL When I get my fiberglass cast next week I can't decide what color to ask for in order to decorate it! XD


wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> Now to get caught up. Yesterday I went to work in the afternoon, nothing unusual. The bar was kinda slow to start off, pretty normal for Sunday and at one point I went out to take a smoke break (yes I have that bad habit) and while I'm sitting there on the bench I see a vehicle that's unfamiliar drive down main street and then turn around and drive back the way it came. Not too much unusual about that, it happens now and then, people drive into our small town looking for a Casey's store for gas or something so I didn't think think much about it. I went back in and did my duty serving drinks to the parched and had a text conversation with my oldest Daughter about her brother's car which she had borrowed for a few days and we were making arrangements to get back home. I saw my Hubby drive by with one of our silage wagons headed home and texted him about getting the car and when he replies he wants to know what's in the yard. I haven't the slightest idea what he's talking about and tell him that, so he says it looks like a casket that's not very water proof and I'm thinking "what?" and then I start wondering what the kids have been doing since I went to work. Then it gets a little busier at the bar and I forget about it til I get home and start to pull up the driveway to the front of the house. From my vantage point in the car, in the dark, I see what looks like a large wooden box and some foilage sitting on the lawn. It hit me then that it was something left by my reaper! I tried to take some pictures last night but couldn't get the camera on my phone to function properly in the dark so here are the pics that I took this morning.
> 
> View attachment 217706
> 
> This is what I saw on the lawn
> View attachment 217707
> 
> The large spider that makes noise and moves with light up eyes
> View attachment 217708
> 
> Cool wreath
> View attachment 217724
> 
> Neat pictures to go with the others I've already gotten (think I need to find some frames)
> View attachment 217709
> 
> Awesome sign that says Welcome to The Haunted House
> And...................
> View attachment 217716
> 
> My new coffin complete with skeleton bones!
> The backs of the pictures say #5 of 6 and #6 is coming soon!
> I can't believe there's more on the way, this has been so great! A HUGE thank you to my Reaper, you have spoiled me soooooo much!


thats awsome love it


----------



## Paint It Black

Mummyof5, That is so awesome! Hmmmm. I think I might be able to guess who your reaper is, depending on where you are located.


----------



## MummyOf5

I think I might have an idea but I'm not certain yet so I'm not sayin' anything


----------



## Bethany

More great reaps!! So someone's Reaper lives close by.


----------



## RCIAG

The Red Hallows said:


> LOL. I packaged the box up good though. My dad was a postal worker and used to tell me horror stories about boxes. Bubble wrap, boxes in boxes and more bubble wrap.  <---- Lifesaver.


Yep. The same for UPS & Fed Ex, it all gets tossed around no matter what the package says. In fact I'd swear they throw the ones marked "FRAGILE" around even more. 

We get boxes of HVAC stuff at work that say "DO NOT PLACE ON END" or "THIS SIDE UP" which is invariably loaded on the UPS/Fed Ex truck opposite the directions.

That said, I don't recall past reapers having this many damaged items either.


----------



## dbruner

I got the mother of all reaps today!!! But I left my phone at work and can't take any pics tonight!!! I took everything out of the box and then put it back in, so I will take pics of all my amazing gifts tomorrow. There are skeletons and spiders and a bag of ears, and a green bottle full of little skeletons and pumpkin hangers and a mask and tombstones and candles and skull door knockers and clings!! I'm probably forgetting something but I will get pics of everything tomorrow. Oh, and the box was taped with purple tape with spiders with big eyes. My reaper lives in Boise, Idaho but didn't reveal him or herself. THANK YOU, THANK YOU Reaper!!! You rock!!


----------



## badgirl

My wonderful reaper Halloween_queen sent us the most lovely box of goodies and victorian gory portraits for my haunted hotel hallway. I promise to share pics as soon as i can get it together! Thanks so much reaper...and the little monsters loved the sweet things you added just for them!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The Red Hallows said:


> LOL. I packaged the box up good though. My dad was a postal worker and used to tell me horror stories about boxes. Bubble wrap, boxes in boxes and more bubble wrap.  <---- Lifesaver.


I didn't get to do a reaping this year due to the affliction of being poor but I have always tried to put my breakable stuff into a box and then put that box into my big box and like you said I would bubble wrap it in the small box and then also use bubble wrap in the big box. it adds a little weight I guess but its worth it , especially if you spent a lot of money on your reaper gifts, its such a waste of money on the item and the shipping for the gift to arrive ruined. 
I have noticed packages being destroyed so much more than in the past without a doubt. too sad


----------



## printersdevil

I have been Reaped! Thank you so much NHH for the boxes of goodies. Wow, I love everything. Please forgive me for not getting photos up tonight.

My sister Barbara also received three---yes three packages today. One was by USPS and the other by UPS. I don't know what is in them or who they are from because we were at the hospital late getting her pre-admitted for a heart cath tomorrow. She had a stress test last week and they found an irregulairity. Hopefully, it will be nothing or something small, but we were not expecting this. So, I am scampering to get some things done so I can be there. I am subbing this week for a teach who lost her mom and is out for 5 days. I have all the material at home with me so that I could prepare for the math classes tomorrow. I am an English teacher and even the middle school math is like Greek to me since it has been so long since I have done that. Anyway, I have to get things lined up so that I can pass things off to a sub tomorrow. Please keep us and the docs in your thoughts and prayers. I hope that things are okay.

I will get photos up tomorrow night.

Nhh, I have to tell you that I love everything. The boxes have such a variety of very unique and special things in them. Purple roses, a book from her home state, potion bottles, tiny potion bottles, flickering BLACK votives (love them), framed photos of fortune tellers and maybe a voodoo type teller, an adorable tombstone box with jewelry inside, metal flower containers, a wind up witch. Oh, and a special CD of gypsy music that I can't wait to hear!!! I first thought it was of the musical that is posted on the Fortune Teller thread, but I don't think it is. There are bottle labels and I am sure that I have forgotten some things.

My absolute favorites are the pieces of jewelry. There is a beautiful necklace with a Ouija board on one side and a lunar moon on the other.THe other piece of jewelry is a broach or pin with a classic looking witch. My husband growned and said that I would probably even sleep in it. LOL

Thank you so much for everything. This was a perfect day for such a great package to arrive. Photos to follow tomorrow!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

My victim was reaped today..but i haven't seen them on in quite some time. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## WitchyKitty

{Continued OMG's from earlier post} Omgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!! Okay...okay. OMG!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! I can't...I can't even...I am so blown away! My reaper reaped me good! They made me things that weren't even on my list, but were things I LOVE!!! I had talked about these things on other threads and in conversation with people on here, and also, have said on Pinterest that I love these things...but my reaper found these specifically, and I never specifically pointed them out that I can remember, lol. Now, you must realize, my reaper MADE these!!! I cannot believe these were hand made...they are so unreal and perfect! Mind:blown. If you guys could have been here to hear the language coming out of my mouth (I won't post here, lol.) in my unbelieving state I was in that these were in my box, lol. Not to mention the high pitched squealing! I would have never thought something like this would be in my box. Okay, okay, here come a boat load of pics of these items, from diff angles and such, lol. You need to see the fantastic workmanship and details...hand made, wow. WOW. I could go on all day praising my reaper, but I will stop now and let you see the pics, lol.

So, here was the box...owl duct tape (which I need to buy) and little drawings all over...they even wrote on the bottom of the box, lol. (Don't mind the cat toys...they are there to hide the addresses, lol.)








I opened the box, picked up the note and the adorable owl card...I got a peek of something in the box when I pulled out the card, and almost had a heart attack, because it looked VERY familiar and I just couldn't believe it could be what I thought it was...(It WAS!!).








I read the card, and it gave the initials K.V....then another little note that made me know my reaper REALLY stalked me...they brought up that they knew that I wouldn't want the plushies in the box to be buried with me when I died (I have a fear of my stuffed animals being buried alive in a casket with my dead body, lol, and had a convo about this on the forum with a few others and they remembered, hahaha!)...but they said they might!!

Now, there were two other gifts I would like to show, first. A B&BW candle (I love this scent and have an addiction to their candles and soaps!!) and also an adorable owl statue...which was great, because I was actually going to buy this myself, but couldn't afford it at the time I saw it! Good thing I set it back down!!! Now I have it, yays!! We all know I love owls!














Okay...so now the amazing two items my reaper made for me. I still cannot believe these were hand made. Seriously, reaper? You aren't just messing with me?? You made these???? Note: Be prepared for a MLP history and info lesson, lol.
First, here is my AWESOME AWESOME My Little Pony-Friendship Is Magic "RAINBOW DASH" plushie all decked out in her Halloween (Nightmare Night-Luna Eclipsed episode) costume of a "Shadow Bolt"!!!!! (A Shadowbolt is a villan version, created by Princess Luna when she was being bad, of the Wonderbolts, a flying group Rainbow Dash wants to be a part of.) R.D. is my fave pony!! Best pony!!








Her mask comes off, so I can see her adorable little face!!














Next, she also made me my second fave pony, "APPLEJACK" in an adorable witch costume!! I have seen this specific costume done as a fan created picture. Super cute and detailed!! Just amazingly done!! All the materials and layers...beautiful!




















My reaper even made sure the "cutie mark" (emblems on their flanks) was there under the little dress!!








Here they are together, and a pic of the whole group of awesome gifts!!!














Now, for those of you who have no clue who these guys are, lol, here are some pics of what Rainbow Dash and Applejack look like on the show and in their costumes for you to see how perfect these plushies are: (though, again, the pic I have of Applejack in her costume is a fan drawn pic, not a show pic, but you get the idea!)
































Here is a quick pic of me in all my My-Little-Pony-Friendship-Is-Magic-Rainbow Dash-And-Applejack glory!!! Hahaha, yeah, I know, I'm weird. A silly pic of me hugging ponies, lol. I love them so much, though, and putting MLP together with Halloween is two of my fave things and it's awesome!!!








Thank you Thank you Thank you my Secret Reaper!!!!!!! You have no idea how awesome these are for me!! Absolutely perfect! I love all four of my gifts, even the card...all things I would buy for myself, without a doubt! I wish I could find the words to say to show how fantastically amazing I think these are!! I will try not to love the stuffing out of these, hahaha!!! Please let me know how you made these!!! I REALLY wish to know so I can tell people about them and know exactly! I am 99.9% certain that I know who you are, from your location and your initials K.V. ...but, I will wait to say your name until you let me know for sure!!!! I will add your name to this post when I find out for sure, so you get your credit!! ((My reaper was KITTY VIBE!!!!!) Let it be known, you have just made my Halloween:


----------



## bethene

wow, Mummy of 5, I love everything,,, that dead girl doll on the wreath is awesome, love the coffin with the skelly and bones. I adore that haunted house sign, way too cool!!!


witchkitty, I love your little ponies, I can't believe they are home made either, wow, what a amazing job!! and you are too adorable holding them!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> {Continued OMG's from earlier post} Omgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!! Okay...okay. OMG!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! I can't...I can't even...I am so blown away! My reaper reaped me good! They made me things that weren't even on my list, but were things I LOVE!!! I had talked about these things on other threads and in conversation with people on here, and also, have said on Pinterest that I love these things...but my reaper found these specifically, and I never specifically pointed them out that I can remember, lol. Now, you must realize, my reaper MADE these!!! I cannot believe these were hand made...they are so unreal and perfect! Mind:blown. If you guys could have been here to hear the language coming out of my mouth (I won't post here, lol.) in my unbelieving state I was in that these were in my box, lol. Not to mention the high pitched squealing! I would have never thought something like this would be in my box. Okay, okay, here come a boat load of pics of these items, from diff angles and such, lol. You need to see the fantastic workmanship and details...hand made, wow. WOW. I could go on all day praising my reaper, but I will stop now and let you see the pics, lol.
> 
> So, here was the box...owl duct tape (which I need to buy) and little drawings all over...they even wrote on the bottom of the box, lol. (Don't mind the cat toys...they are there to hide the addresses, lol.)
> View attachment 217741
> 
> 
> I opened the box, picked up the note and the adorable owl card...I got a peek of something in the box when I pulled out the card, and almost had a heart attack, because it looked VERY familiar and I just couldn't believe it could be what I thought it was...(It WAS!!).
> View attachment 217742
> 
> 
> I read the card, and it gave the initials K.V....then another little note that made me know my reaper REALLY stalked me...they brought up that they knew that I wouldn't want the plushies in the box to be buried with me when I died (I have a fear of my stuffed animals being buried alive in a casket with my dead body, lol, and had a convo about this on the forum with a few others and they remembered, hahaha!)...but they said they might!!
> 
> Now, there were two other gifts I would like to show, first. A B&BW candle (I love this scent and have an addiction to their candles and soaps!!) and also an adorable owl statue...which was great, because I was actually going to buy this myself, but couldn't afford it at the time I saw it! Good thing I set it back down!!! Now I have it, yays!! We all know I love owls!
> View attachment 217743
> View attachment 217744
> 
> 
> Okay...so now the amazing two items my reaper made for me. I still cannot believe these were hand made. Seriously, reaper? You aren't just messing with me?? You made these???? Note: Be prepared for a MLP history and info lesson, lol.
> First, here is my AWESOME AWESOME My Little Pony-Friendship Is Magic "RAINBOW DASH" plushie all decked out in her Halloween (Nightmare Night-Luna Eclipsed episode) costume of a "Shadow Bolt"!!!!! (A Shadowbolt is a villan version, created by Princess Luna when she was being bad, of the Wonderbolts, a flying group Rainbow Dash wants to be a part of.) R.D. is my fave pony!! Best pony!!
> View attachment 217745
> 
> 
> Her mask comes off, so I can see her adorable little face!!
> View attachment 217746
> View attachment 217747
> 
> 
> Next, she also made me my second fave pony, "APPLEJACK" in an adorable witch costume!! I have seen this specific costume done as a fan created picture. Super cute and detailed!! Just amazingly done!! All the materials and layers...beautiful!
> View attachment 217748
> View attachment 217749
> View attachment 217750
> 
> 
> My reaper even made sure the "cutie mark" (emblems on their flanks) was there under the little dress!!
> View attachment 217751
> 
> 
> Here they are together, and a pic of the whole group of awesome gifts!!!
> View attachment 217753
> View attachment 217754
> 
> 
> Now, for those of you who have no clue who these guys are, lol, here are some pics of what Rainbow Dash and Applejack look like on the show and in their costumes for you to see how perfect these plushies are: (though, again, the pic I have of Applejack in her costume is a fan drawn pic, not a show pic, but you get the idea!)
> View attachment 217758
> View attachment 217761
> View attachment 217762
> View attachment 217764
> View attachment 217766
> 
> 
> Here is a quick pic of me in all my My-Little-Pony-Friendship-Is-Magic-Rainbow Dash-And-Applejack glory!!! Hahaha, yeah, I know, I'm weird. A silly pic of me hugging ponies, lol. I love them so much, though, and putting MLP together with Halloween is two of my fave things and it's awesome!!!
> View attachment 217787
> 
> 
> Thank you Thank you Thank you my Secret Reaper!!!!!!! You have no idea how awesome these are for me!! Absolutely perfect! I love all four of my gifts, even the card...all things I would buy for myself, without a doubt! I wish I could find the words to say to show how fantastically amazing I think these are!! I will try not to love the stuffing out of these, hahaha!!! Please let me know how you made these!!! I REALLY wish to know so I can tell people about them and know exactly! I am 99.9% certain that I know who you are, from your location and your initials K.V. ...but, I will wait to say your name until you let me know for sure!!!! I will add your name to this post when I find out for sure, so you get your credit!! Let it be known, you have just made my Halloween:
> View attachment 217788


wow those are amazing


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Great reaps!

Nervous here. Hope my victim received her gift and it made it there ok!


----------



## eeyore_laments

Turns out playing Halloween music attracts Reaper gifts..... soon as I turned on some Midnight syndicate the mailman knocked on the door. So Im guessing from the cute Charlie Brown comic about the Great Pumpkin left in the adorable tombstone that my reaper was the Great Pumpkin but I may be wrong and if I am please let me know so I can give you the much deserved glory. It was quite a wonderful reap and Im pretty sure every thing is going to be used this year in my decorating after we move. Now to make with the pics.....









quite the haul......










Looooove this shirt...... 











My little girl loves this horse... she might steal it lol










Once again reaper thanks for all the great stuff.... Happy Halloween 

List of items:
Zombie crossing sign
2 changing pictures
reeses peanut butter pumpkins
cloth skeleton
2 potion bottles (clear one with handmade skull topper, brown antique one with handmade pumpkin topper)
creepy cloth
raven
skull bobble head
pumpkin snowglobe
tombstone box
Great Pumpkin picture
Tshirt
Halloween horse


----------



## Kenneth

My victim was reaped today! Hope it arrived safe and that they like everything!! So much anticipation.....


----------



## printersdevil

Great things in the recent Reaps.

Love that t-shirt.


----------



## kittyvibe

Im very happy you like your reaper gifts Witchykitty :3 I made everything from scratch (my own patterns and embroidery) . Love all the pics you did of everything, my pics never come out good, always a cat butt in the pic, lol. I also put my logo on a single bottom hoof,


----------



## WitchyKitty

eeyor_laments...great reap! the shirt is cool! I remember that horse...who posted it...hmmm, I can't remember...Charlie Brown theme...could be the Great Pumpkin...or, there is another forum member with a Charlie Brown type screen name...it's gonna drive me crazy trying to remember who posted that horse, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

windborn, nice reap. your pumpkin has such a cute expression. love the book. I would want to open it too. love the black cat. witchykitty has a good point, the spider in the frame looks good even with the glitter.
mummy of 5, I have that movie too. the grandkids aren't the only ones who love it at my house. yum, popcorn and a Hershey. looks like a fun family movie night to me. nice postcards. and what a wild story to tell. sounds fun. and what a nice gift.
witchy kitty, you are adorable. let me help you relay the message.... and your gift is awesome. I love sewing, and those are well made and soooo cute. mlp was a big fave of my daughters when she was young. whimsical is always great.
eeyore, I love the shirt. very creative. what is the little skeleton head? is it a potion bottle with a skeleton stopper? is the afghan part of the reap? and what is the thing right of the skelly? and the lion looking thing lower to the right of the potion bottle?

kittyvibe, very impressive.


----------



## Saki.Girl

You have some amazing talant those are wicked cool 



kittyvibe said:


> Im very happy you like your reaper gifts Witchykitty :3 I made everything from scratch (my own patterns and embroidery) . Love all the pics you did of everything, my pics never come out good, always a cat butt in the pic, lol. I also put my logo on a single bottom hoof,


----------



## Haunted Higleys

This is all so wonderful! I am new to the forum so skipped the Secret Reaper for this year so I could snoop around on this thread and figure it out for next year. Now I think next year will take FOREVER to get here!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

kittyvibe said:


> Im very happy you like your reaper gifts Witchykitty :3 I made everything from scratch (my own patterns and embroidery) . Love all the pics you did of everything, my pics never come out good, always a cat butt in the pic, lol. I also put my logo on a single bottom hoof,


Yes! I thought it was you!! THANK YOU!! I love my gifts! I seriously cannot believe you made those ponies, lol. The embroidery is phenomenal! Every single stitch and piece of fabric looks perfect! I have to go look and see your logo on the hoof, now!! I seriously almost bought that owl statue, too, lol. Have you been following me while I shop?? Hahaha! I have several pics with cats in the pictures, lol...I was going to post them, too, but I hit my maximum for the post! The ponies were definitely checked out by the Kitty Inspection Crew!!  Are you a MLP fan, too...or are you just really good at stalking me and finding Halloween costumed pony pics to use, lol?? I can only imagine how much work and time it took for you to make these...and it makes me thankful from the bottom of my heart that you took the time to make them just for me!!!! Again, thank you so, so much!! You rock!!

I will leave you with the Kitty Inspection Crew photos that I could not fit in the original picture post:


























Maxie decided to inspect the box, instead...


----------



## StacyN

I was reaped!!! Thank you so much clowns_eat_people!!!

The outside of the box was perfection! With several pictures of my main man, the HH...









There was an adorable card inside with one of my favorite vintage postcard images on it...









5 boxes of Witch's Brew tea lights! My most favorite Halloween scent!









Some great potion bottles...










And this charming and lovely wooden box with fantastic vintage postcard images inside & out! So pretty!









I don't know why my pictures are so small...

But thank you again clowns_eat_people!! I really love everything . You were a great reaper!

Thanks to both my reaper (clowns_eat_people) and my victim (BR1MSTON3), my first SR experience has been outstanding!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Pictures as promised! First, I should add that about a week ago I received a postcard from my Reaper when she made a stop in my neck of the woods, Disneyland! My almost-two-year old loved it to death before I could take a picture (It had Micky on it, after all). 

First up, my very cute, decorated box:








Inside was this gorgeous handmade voodoo book (I'm doing a voodoo theme for this year's party). The details are fantastic!:








I open it up to find the most fantastic, handmade, voodoo trinkets. Here's a look at the vodoo doll, chicken foot, a tuft of feathers. These are so perfect because I was just starting to stress about not having time to make little detailed things like this for the party:








A close-up of the vodoo doll (check out the handmade pins):








Close-up of the chicken foot and feather tuft (the note from my reaper said it came from her chickens and parrot - how cool is that!): 








I have always have Dia De Los Muertos display, and my reaper made me a gorgeous homemade sugar skull with handmade paper:








We have a Halloween tree that stays up from October to December. I LOVE this handmade graveyard scene ornament. On the bottom it says "Secret Reaper 2014" so I'll always know when I got it. I'll treasure it forever!:








Rounding out all the goodies are two paper lanterns (I bought a bunch of these in orange last year, they look great), and some Halloween socks (you can never have too many):








Thank you SO much *S_Toast*!
I love everything. This brings my streak of awesome Reaper years to 4/4! Looking forward to putting up everything very soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty

StacyN, love the vintage box!!! Also, id the middle potion bottle an owl!! Love!
Halloween Scream, I adore that ornament with the mini scene! Great items for a voodoo theme!
Great reaps!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wow this is awesome 


Halloween Scream said:


> Pictures as promised! First, I should add that about a week ago I received a postcard from my Reaper when she made a stop in my neck of the woods, Disneyland! My almost-two-year old loved it to death before I could take a picture (It had Micky on it, after all).
> 
> First up, my very cute, decorated box:
> View attachment 217802
> 
> 
> Inside was this gorgeous handmade voodoo book (I'm doing a voodoo theme for this year's party). The details are fantastic!:
> View attachment 217803
> 
> 
> I open it up to find the most fantastic, handmade, voodoo trinkets. Here's a look at the vodoo doll, chicken foot, a tuft of feathers. These are so perfect because I was just starting to stress about not having time to make little detailed things like this for the party:
> View attachment 217804
> 
> 
> A close-up of the vodoo doll (check out the handmade pins):
> View attachment 217806
> 
> 
> Close-up of the chicken foot and feather tuft (the note from my reaper said it came from her chickens and parrot - how cool is that!):
> View attachment 217807
> 
> 
> I have always have Dia De Los Muertos display, and my reaper made me a gorgeous homemade sugar skull with handmade paper:
> View attachment 217808
> 
> 
> We have a Halloween tree that stays up from October to December. I LOVE this handmade graveyard scene ornament. On the bottom it says "Secret Reaper 2014" so I'll always know when I got it. I'll treasure it forever!:
> View attachment 217825
> 
> 
> Rounding out all the goodies are two paper lanterns (I bought a bunch of these in orange last year, they look great), and some Halloween socks (you can never have too many):
> View attachment 217826
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much *S_Toast*!
> I love everything. This brings my streak of awesome Reaper years to 4/4! Looking forward to putting up everything very soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

today was very stressful. almost unbearable. 11:45 am I headed out the door to go to work. sitting in the driveway were 2 packages. I hauled the smaller one in and set it on a chair beside my grandson in the computer room. he looked at it, his eyes lit up, and he asked...reaper gift? I said yes. he said let's open it. I said I'd be right back. I went out, got the other package, brought it in and set it on the floor by the other package. my grandson said, let's open them. I said, I have to go to work. he said he would peek then. I said, NO! then I said, okay, let's open the small one. there were two bags of goodies, one for each granddaughter, a cat toy and treat for the cat, and a cool bowler hat, bag of bubble gum, and a candy bar for the grandson. the grandson thought the hat was very striking, but said he probably won't wear it. I think I will keep it till he is 20 put away, tastes change, and then I will give it to him. bet he wears it then. it's a very striking hat. I love it. my grandson likes gum, but isn't much for candy. about the only candy he will eat is a hershy bar now and then. when I came home from work, his candy wrapper was setting there and it was empty. you hit the spot. I won't post pictures of the kids gifts till they come over and open their gifts.


----------



## kittyvibe

Haha, they are so cute, sniffing the pony butts. Im an original pony fan :3 but really like the FIM series too. (You should see my hobby room, you might think Im a bit nutz for a 34 year old, hehe). 
I also have a closet full of those vacuum shrink bags full of fabric, so I can make any pony I want, though I did go out special for AJs costume fabrics. Im happy you figured out her reference pic for her outfit. I originally wanted RDs costume to be removable as well, but I ran out of time to figure out a good way to do that. 

Heres a pic of AJ without her regalia, and a pic with an unfinished Twili, she is a little plumper since I didnt use stabilizer for her pattern.














I want to make the steampunk costume from the same artist as AJs for her. 
I would like to make these for the MLP conventions but it takes me awhile to make them. If its just the body and hair, it doesnt take that long, but if I have to embroider accessories and make clothes it can take longer. Everything is mostly machine sewn, but there is alot of handsewing too. :3 Im tickled you are happy, I really like Ajs dress too, I think Ill hang onto that idea, hehe. :3


----------



## ooojen

I agree, Kittyvibe-- you have amazing skill! 
I sewed some MLPs when older DD was a pre-schooler, but I purchased the patterns, and I didn't make Pony accoutrements. Doing it all from scratch is very impressive.


----------



## nhh

printersdevil said:


> I have been Reaped! Thank you so much NHH for the boxes of goodies. Wow, I love everything. Please forgive me for not getting photos up tonight.
> 
> My sister Barbara also received three---yes three packages today. One was by USPS and the other by UPS. I don't know what is in them or who they are from because we were at the hospital late getting her pre-admitted for a heart cath tomorrow. She had a stress test last week and they found an irregulairity. Hopefully, it will be nothing or something small, but we were not expecting this. So, I am scampering to get some things done so I can be there. I am subbing this week for a teach who lost her mom and is out for 5 days. I have all the material at home with me so that I could prepare for the math classes tomorrow. I am an English teacher and even the middle school math is like Greek to me since it has been so long since I have done that. Anyway, I have to get things lined up so that I can pass things off to a sub tomorrow. Please keep us and the docs in your thoughts and prayers. I hope that things are okay.
> 
> I will get photos up tomorrow night.
> 
> Nhh, I have to tell you that I love everything. The boxes have such a variety of very unique and special things in them. Purple roses, a book from her home state, potion bottles, tiny potion bottles, flickering BLACK votives (love them), framed photos of fortune tellers and maybe a voodoo type teller, an adorable tombstone box with jewelry inside, metal flower containers, a wind up witch. Oh, and a special CD of gypsy music that I can't wait to hear!!! I first thought it was of the musical that is posted on the Fortune Teller thread, but I don't think it is. There are bottle labels and I am sure that I have forgotten some things.
> 
> My absolute favorites are the pieces of jewelry. There is a beautiful necklace with a Ouija board on one side and a lunar moon on the other.THe other piece of jewelry is a broach or pin with a classic looking witch. My husband growned and said that I would probably even sleep in it. LOL
> 
> Thank you so much for everything. This was a perfect day for such a great package to arrive. Photos to follow tomorrow!!


I'm so glad you like it all. I'll be thinking of you and your sister tomorrow. You've had a stressful time. All will be good. I've had some stressful times and you enjoying the packages made my day too!!!


----------



## nhh

Those ponies are amazing! Just wow everyone's work is so freaking amazing! What an honor to be part of such an AWESOME group!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

my grandson said....we should have opened the other box. lol. I headed to work, I was 5 minutes late. it was worth it. all day I just kept wanting to go home and open my box. when I got off work, I went home, picked up the letter and read it. uh oh, I was a naughty girl. haha, that's me. anyway, I decided to wait till my grandson got home from work so he could open it with me. it's always fun to share with someone. so here are pictures of the boxes. [give me a moment to take the pictures and upload them.]
here's a hint of who my reaper was. while I was waiting for my grandson, I pulled up here, and my reaper said at about 1:38, go look out your door, you have boxes. thanks reaper, but I had already left for work.


sorry, I was taking pictures of my victims gifts earlier, and I need to recharge the battery. I will post pictures tomorrow. 

anyway, I finished my victims gifts, I pm'd bethene I'd be late. sorry victim. but all is good.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kittyvibe said:


> Haha, they are so cute, sniffing the pony butts. Im an original pony fan :3 but really like the FIM series too. (You should see my hobby room, you might think Im a bit nutz for a 34 year old, hehe).
> I also have a closet full of those vacuum shrink bags full of fabric, so I can make any pony I want, though I did go out special for AJs costume fabrics. Im happy you figured out her reference pic for her outfit. I originally wanted RDs costume to be removable as well, but I ran out of time to figure out a good way to do that.
> 
> Heres a pic of AJ without her regalia, and a pic with an unfinished Twili, she is a little plumper since I didnt use stabilizer for her pattern.
> View attachment 217830
> 
> View attachment 217831
> 
> I want to make the steampunk costume from the same artist as AJs for her.
> I would like to make these for the MLP conventions but it takes me awhile to make them. If its just the body and hair, it doesnt take that long, but if I have to embroider accessories and make clothes it can take longer. Everything is mostly machine sewn, but there is alot of handsewing too. :3 Im tickled you are happy, I really like Ajs dress too, I think Ill hang onto that idea, hehe. :3


Hahaha, yes, they were totally sniffing pony bottoms! I am 33, and have many MLP items...is that sad? Lol. I was going to go to Comic Con this year dressed as Rainbow Dash, but things came up and we didn't go. Maybe next year. I liked MLP when I was younger, too. My first trip to a Toys R Us and I was allowed to get one toy...I chose a pony, lol. I'm not even a girly girl, but Ponies are one thing I am addicted to...though, my two faves just so happen to be the tomboy types, lol! I'd love to see your Twilight when she's finished! She look great, already!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Printersdevil, I hope Barbara will be okay!!! Sending healing thoughts! She needs to get better and get home to enjoy all her goodies!!


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I'm still so disappointed and angry. Not only were things broken, but after communicating with X-Pired, I realized there were things missing! Here's what should have been included. I'm going to the post office tomorrow to try and sort this out.


----------



## bethene

Oh no, Queen of spades, it's bad enough that items were broken, but missing also, go give them heck!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgoodness...there was lots missing!! There should've been insurance on it, right? I'd totally go down there and freak out on them, lol. Hope they pay you back for what's broken and missing or something! They were awesome items, too...


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy kitty, I love your kitties. so cute. I favor your orange and white one. 
stacyn, nice reap. your card and box are very pretty.
Halloween scream, nice voodoo book. the voodoo doll and handmade pins are fantastic. oh my word, I love the chicken foot and the feathers. that graveyard ornament will be a treasure forever. very nice reap.
queen of spades, that is down right rotten. good luck.


----------



## IshWitch

More Wednesday Reaping is afoot! 



wickedwillingwench said:


> my poor vic will have to wait til Wednesday according to UPS. I really hope he likes what I sent.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Ok, WHERE do you get Oogie Boogie cocoa??? NBC drinks? Awesome. I thought the My Little Ponies were going to be small, like the toys.( I still have like 60 of them in my garage!) The hand made ones are huge! Now that's talent! Great stuff!


----------



## Queen Of Spades

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness...there was lots missing!! There should've been insurance on it, right? I'd totally go down there and freak out on them, lol. Hope they pay you back for what's broken and missing or something! They were awesome items, too...


I'm just disappointed for my victim. We'll see what the post office says.


----------



## im the goddess

My victim is tormenting me. So, off to bed for me. As Scarlet said, Tomorrow is another day! I hope you loved it victim. 

Your Reaper.


----------



## amyml

I've been reaped! 

After helping Queen of Spades (my sister) deal with her issues, we needed a little good Halloween news. My reaping was soooo perfect! I loved everything. It was such a strange mix of things, but it actually makes perfect sense!  

My reaper hit on our party theme (Freaky Tiki) and my likes perfectly! Be prepared for LOTS of pictures! 








The Box







The other side of the box







Read Last







I kind of love these







Queen of Spades helping out with a bit of modeling







What could this be (it was very, very well wrapped)







All my awesome stuff







A close-up of Sir Raven (it was what was in the bubble wrap)







Jamberry Halloween nails! I've been wanting to try these! 







Haha, I love this!







Ed's enjoying the luau







And Sir Raven has already made my permanent Halloween shelf

I got so many great things! Sir Raven (along with my teaser raven tray), a package of creepy crawlers, some pretty labels that I haven't seen before, spider themed dishcloths, a beautiful spiderweb tablecloth, a framed photo of Ed (we're on a first name basis), jeweled spider earrings, Jamberry Halloween nail art, a spider themed adult sippy cup , a pretty red spider lantern, and so much Tiki stuff! Cups and glasses, a couple of banners, a bunch of tablecloths, tons of leis, some great bowls, a surfboard tray, and of course the coconut bra! 

Thank you so much Beautifulnightmare (with an assist from Spookyone). I love everything, and am doubly happy because I was just panicking because we are so far behind on our party. I think you and Spooky have officially provided more than we have at this point!


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I guess I now have a costume for Halloween.... I'm going to need to start working on a tan


----------



## The Red Hallows

Queen Of Spades said:


> I'm just disappointed for my victim. We'll see what the post office says.


Lots of hugs. The post office is on the naughty list for sure. (I'd say the real list they are on, but I'll keep it PG-13.) It's disappointing all around. Reapers work hard to gather/make items their victims can use and then have to hope it arrives in one piece. Then the victims not being able to enjoy their gifts. It's sad all around. I hope the post office takes care of it and that they do not tell you to call the 1-800 number. They are a toss of the coin--- helpful or useless. Good luck and lots of hugs.


----------



## WitchyKitty

amyml, nice reap! Love Sir Raven, lol.


----------



## GiggleFairy

X-Pired said:


> I was reaped Saturday by Queen of Spades. Unfortunately the post office badly damaged the box and a couple things were broken. The picture of the box is how it looked when delivered. Boo to the post office and not in a goo way either.
> 
> We love it all anyway. The candle holder is probably salvageable. The tea lights and spiders are fine as are the paper items. Thank you Queen of Spades for a wonderful reap! And the Queen of spades and reaper pic on the box is very cool. You rock!





Queen Of Spades said:


> I'm so disappointed it arrived like that. I thought I had it packaged well. There was bubble wrap, tissue paper, and newspaper stuffed in the package. I even told the postmaster it was fragile but I guess she didn't stamp it fragile.
> We're going to go speak to the post office about this tomorrow.
> I hope all the other things that aren't pictured arrived okay.



I sure don't mean to pee in your Corn Flakes X-Pired and Queen of Spades, but by the looks of that box, it honestly looks to me like it was tampered with. Like someone opened it. I'm not a paranoid person or one of those big conspiracy theory people, but something just doesn't look right. The seam being opened so cleanly just doesn't send an "accidental" vibe to me. We've all had boxes get banged around during delivery, this one doesn't quite have that appearance in my opinion. Maybe y'all should touch base and see if everything you sent Queen was in the box X-Pired received??? Just a thought.


WitchyKitty said:


> {Continued OMG's from earlier post} Omgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!! Okay...okay. OMG!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! I can't...I can't even...I am so blown away! My reaper reaped me good! They made me things that weren't even on my list, but were things I LOVE!!! I had talked about these things on other threads and in conversation with people on here, and also, have said on Pinterest that I love these things...but my reaper found these specifically, and I never specifically pointed them out that I can remember, lol. Now, you must realize, my reaper MADE these!!! I cannot believe these were hand made...they are so unreal and perfect! Mind:blown. If you guys could have been here to hear the language coming out of my mouth (I won't post here, lol.) in my unbelieving state I was in that these were in my box, lol. Not to mention the high pitched squealing! I would have never thought something like this would be in my box. Okay, okay, here come a boat load of pics of these items, from diff angles and such, lol. You need to see the fantastic workmanship and details...hand made, wow. WOW. I could go on all day praising my reaper, but I will stop now and let you see the pics, lol.
> 
> So, here was the box...owl duct tape (which I need to buy) and little drawings all over...they even wrote on the bottom of the box, lol. (Don't mind the cat toys...they are there to hide the addresses, lol.)
> View attachment 217741
> 
> 
> I opened the box, picked up the note and the adorable owl card...I got a peek of something in the box when I pulled out the card, and almost had a heart attack, because it looked VERY familiar and I just couldn't believe it could be what I thought it was...(It WAS!!).
> View attachment 217742
> 
> 
> I read the card, and it gave the initials K.V....then another little note that made me know my reaper REALLY stalked me...they brought up that they knew that I wouldn't want the plushies in the box to be buried with me when I died (I have a fear of my stuffed animals being buried alive in a casket with my dead body, lol, and had a convo about this on the forum with a few others and they remembered, hahaha!)...but they said they might!!
> 
> Now, there were two other gifts I would like to show, first. A B&BW candle (I love this scent and have an addiction to their candles and soaps!!) and also an adorable owl statue...which was great, because I was actually going to buy this myself, but couldn't afford it at the time I saw it! Good thing I set it back down!!! Now I have it, yays!! We all know I love owls!
> View attachment 217743
> View attachment 217744
> 
> 
> Okay...so now the amazing two items my reaper made for me. I still cannot believe these were hand made. Seriously, reaper? You aren't just messing with me?? You made these???? Note: Be prepared for a MLP history and info lesson, lol.
> First, here is my AWESOME AWESOME My Little Pony-Friendship Is Magic "RAINBOW DASH" plushie all decked out in her Halloween (Nightmare Night-Luna Eclipsed episode) costume of a "Shadow Bolt"!!!!! (A Shadowbolt is a villan version, created by Princess Luna when she was being bad, of the Wonderbolts, a flying group Rainbow Dash wants to be a part of.) R.D. is my fave pony!! Best pony!!
> View attachment 217745
> 
> 
> Her mask comes off, so I can see her adorable little face!!
> View attachment 217746
> View attachment 217747
> 
> 
> Next, she also made me my second fave pony, "APPLEJACK" in an adorable witch costume!! I have seen this specific costume done as a fan created picture. Super cute and detailed!! Just amazingly done!! All the materials and layers...beautiful!
> View attachment 217748
> View attachment 217749
> View attachment 217750
> 
> 
> My reaper even made sure the "cutie mark" (emblems on their flanks) was there under the little dress!!
> View attachment 217751
> 
> 
> Here they are together, and a pic of the whole group of awesome gifts!!!
> View attachment 217753
> View attachment 217754
> 
> 
> Now, for those of you who have no clue who these guys are, lol, here are some pics of what Rainbow Dash and Applejack look like on the show and in their costumes for you to see how perfect these plushies are: (though, again, the pic I have of Applejack in her costume is a fan drawn pic, not a show pic, but you get the idea!)
> View attachment 217758
> View attachment 217761
> View attachment 217762
> View attachment 217764
> View attachment 217766
> 
> 
> Here is a quick pic of me in all my My-Little-Pony-Friendship-Is-Magic-Rainbow Dash-And-Applejack glory!!! Hahaha, yeah, I know, I'm weird. A silly pic of me hugging ponies, lol. I love them so much, though, and putting MLP together with Halloween is two of my fave things and it's awesome!!!
> View attachment 217787
> 
> 
> Thank you Thank you Thank you my Secret Reaper!!!!!!! You have no idea how awesome these are for me!! Absolutely perfect! I love all four of my gifts, even the card...all things I would buy for myself, without a doubt! I wish I could find the words to say to show how fantastically amazing I think these are!! I will try not to love the stuffing out of these, hahaha!!! Please let me know how you made these!!! I REALLY wish to know so I can tell people about them and know exactly! I am 99.9% certain that I know who you are, from your location and your initials K.V. ...but, I will wait to say your name until you let me know for sure!!!! I will add your name to this post when I find out for sure, so you get your credit!! ((My reaper was KITTY VIBE!!!!!) Let it be known, you have just made my Halloween:
> View attachment 217788





kittyvibe said:


> Im very happy you like your reaper gifts Witchykitty :3 I made everything from scratch (my own patterns and embroidery) . Love all the pics you did of everything, my pics never come out good, always a cat butt in the pic, lol. I also put my logo on a single bottom hoof,



Good lawd baby jeezus!  Witchy Kitty, I know you're in love with your reaping! Those ponies are AMAZING!!!! kittyvibe, you've got some mad sewing skills! My mother was a god on the sewing machine. There was NOTHING she couldn't do. Like you kittyvibe, she also made her own patterns. Throughout my life I designed many outfits and formals and she'd whip them out. She was also my costumer for many of my belly dancing pieces when I'd perform. My biggest regret is taking her talent for granted and not learning that skill myself. I guess I thought she was immortal. That being said, I may not be able to sew, but I definitely know and appreciate amazing talent when I see it. You, my dear kittyvibe, definitely possess it! hallorenescene also has some great sewing skills. I was her victim one year and was privileged to receive a wonderful handmade Witch.


----------



## eeyore_laments

hallorenescene said:


> windborn, nice reap. your pumpkin has such a cute expression. love the book. I would want to open it too. love the black cat. witchykitty has a good point, the spider in the frame looks good even with the glitter.
> mummy of 5, I have that movie too. the grandkids aren't the only ones who love it at my house. yum, popcorn and a Hershey. looks like a fun family movie night to me. nice postcards. and what a wild story to tell. sounds fun. and what a nice gift.
> witchy kitty, you are adorable. let me help you relay the message.... and your gift is awesome. I love sewing, and those are well made and soooo cute. mlp was a big fave of my daughters when she was young. whimsical is always great.
> eeyore, I love the shirt. very creative. what is the little skeleton head? is it a potion bottle with a skeleton stopper? is the afghan part of the reap? and what is the thing right of the skelly? and the lion looking thing lower to the right of the potion bottle?
> 
> kittyvibe, very impressive.


updated my post with a list for you


----------



## kloey74

The Red Hallows said:


> Lots of hugs. The post office is on the naughty list for sure. (I'd say the real list they are on, but I'll keep it PG-13.) It's disappointing all around. Reapers work hard to gather/make items their victims can use and then have to hope it arrives in one piece. Then the victims not being able to enjoy their gifts. It's sad all around. I hope the post office takes care of it and that they do not tell you to call the 1-800 number. They are a toss of the coin--- helpful or useless. Good luck and lots of hugs.


Im still pissed that I had someone help themselves to a corpsed pumpkin that I sent one year. Every since then I tape the crap out of the box completely sealing it because I'm so paranoid.


----------



## hallorenescene

amyml, I love your box décor. and sir raven is very distinguished. all the tiki stuff is great. I wanted to have a tiki party this summer, but was always to busy. hopefully next summer. great reap. and look at the two of you, you are adorables.
thanks giggle fairy. I do love sewing. glad you liked the doll. and I think it's wonderful kitty vibes talent. there's drawing and planning skills there along with the sewing skills. those horses are very well done.
thanks eeyore. i'll go back and look.
oh kloey, a whole pumpkin! that is rotten.



I went back and looked. sweet potion bottles. I love the antique brown one with the stopper.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

WitchyKitty and Kittyvibe those pony's are fabulous !!! I mean I love them so much and they aren't even mine. My daughter would freak the freak out if she saw those. they are so big too !! Kitty vibe you did great, you should sell them if you don't already.


----------



## hallorenescene

this is the outside of the small box. I love this decal.........................and here is the outside of the big box. this whole big box, and they smack the label on top of the cool decal.
 
most of the presents were wrapped and in this pretty paper. I wanted to take pictures of each wrapped present, they were all so lovely wrapped, but my grandson was with me, and he helped his girlfriends dad chop wood all weekend, and pulled a muscle, and then went in and worked tonight. he was whipped, so I opened them all......and she used two different kinds of ribbon. so pretty, and cloth with wire on both sides. I incorporate this into making cloth dolls accessories. belts, hair bows, ribbons, ect.


----------



## MummyOf5

WitchyKitty said:


> {Continued OMG's from earlier post} Omgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!! Okay...okay. OMG!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! I can't...I can't even...I am so blown away! My reaper reaped me good! They made me things that weren't even on my list, but were things I LOVE!!! I had talked about these things on other threads and in conversation with people on here, and also, have said on Pinterest that I love these things...but my reaper found these specifically, and I never specifically pointed them out that I can remember, lol. Now, you must realize, my reaper MADE these!!! I cannot believe these were hand made...they are so unreal and perfect! Mind:blown. If you guys could have been here to hear the language coming out of my mouth (I won't post here, lol.) in my unbelieving state I was in that these were in my box, lol. Not to mention the high pitched squealing! I would have never thought something like this would be in my box. Okay, okay, here come a boat load of pics of these items, from diff angles and such, lol. You need to see the fantastic workmanship and details...hand made, wow. WOW. I could go on all day praising my reaper, but I will stop now and let you see the pics, lol.
> 
> So, here was the box...owl duct tape (which I need to buy) and little drawings all over...they even wrote on the bottom of the box, lol. (Don't mind the cat toys...they are there to hide the addresses, lol.)
> View attachment 217741
> 
> 
> I opened the box, picked up the note and the adorable owl card...I got a peek of something in the box when I pulled out the card, and almost had a heart attack, because it looked VERY familiar and I just couldn't believe it could be what I thought it was...(It WAS!!).
> View attachment 217742
> 
> 
> I read the card, and it gave the initials K.V....then another little note that made me know my reaper REALLY stalked me...they brought up that they knew that I wouldn't want the plushies in the box to be buried with me when I died (I have a fear of my stuffed animals being buried alive in a casket with my dead body, lol, and had a convo about this on the forum with a few others and they remembered, hahaha!)...but they said they might!!
> 
> Now, there were two other gifts I would like to show, first. A B&BW candle (I love this scent and have an addiction to their candles and soaps!!) and also an adorable owl statue...which was great, because I was actually going to buy this myself, but couldn't afford it at the time I saw it! Good thing I set it back down!!! Now I have it, yays!! We all know I love owls!
> View attachment 217743
> View attachment 217744
> 
> 
> Okay...so now the amazing two items my reaper made for me. I still cannot believe these were hand made. Seriously, reaper? You aren't just messing with me?? You made these???? Note: Be prepared for a MLP history and info lesson, lol.
> First, here is my AWESOME AWESOME My Little Pony-Friendship Is Magic "RAINBOW DASH" plushie all decked out in her Halloween (Nightmare Night-Luna Eclipsed episode) costume of a "Shadow Bolt"!!!!! (A Shadowbolt is a villan version, created by Princess Luna when she was being bad, of the Wonderbolts, a flying group Rainbow Dash wants to be a part of.) R.D. is my fave pony!! Best pony!!
> View attachment 217745
> 
> 
> Her mask comes off, so I can see her adorable little face!!
> View attachment 217746
> View attachment 217747
> 
> 
> Next, she also made me my second fave pony, "APPLEJACK" in an adorable witch costume!! I have seen this specific costume done as a fan created picture. Super cute and detailed!! Just amazingly done!! All the materials and layers...beautiful!
> View attachment 217748
> View attachment 217749
> View attachment 217750
> 
> 
> My reaper even made sure the "cutie mark" (emblems on their flanks) was there under the little dress!!
> View attachment 217751
> 
> 
> Here they are together, and a pic of the whole group of awesome gifts!!!
> View attachment 217753
> View attachment 217754
> 
> 
> Now, for those of you who have no clue who these guys are, lol, here are some pics of what Rainbow Dash and Applejack look like on the show and in their costumes for you to see how perfect these plushies are: (though, again, the pic I have of Applejack in her costume is a fan drawn pic, not a show pic, but you get the idea!)
> View attachment 217758
> View attachment 217761
> View attachment 217762
> View attachment 217764
> View attachment 217766
> 
> 
> Here is a quick pic of me in all my My-Little-Pony-Friendship-Is-Magic-Rainbow Dash-And-Applejack glory!!! Hahaha, yeah, I know, I'm weird. A silly pic of me hugging ponies, lol. I love them so much, though, and putting MLP together with Halloween is two of my fave things and it's awesome!!!
> View attachment 217787
> 
> 
> Thank you Thank you Thank you my Secret Reaper!!!!!!! You have no idea how awesome these are for me!! Absolutely perfect! I love all four of my gifts, even the card...all things I would buy for myself, without a doubt! I wish I could find the words to say to show how fantastically amazing I think these are!! I will try not to love the stuffing out of these, hahaha!!! Please let me know how you made these!!! I REALLY wish to know so I can tell people about them and know exactly! I am 99.9% certain that I know who you are, from your location and your initials K.V. ...but, I will wait to say your name until you let me know for sure!!!! I will add your name to this post when I find out for sure, so you get your credit!! ((My reaper was KITTY VIBE!!!!!) Let it be known, you have just made my Halloween:
> View attachment 217788



My son would so be stealing those right now if he could! Wonder if I could talk her into making a couple more


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> {Continued OMG's from earlier post} Omgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!! Okay...okay. OMG!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! I can't...I can't even...I am so blown away! My reaper reaped me good! They made me things that weren't even on my list, but were things I LOVE!!! I had talked about these things on other threads and in conversation with people on here, and also, have said on Pinterest that I love these things...but my reaper found these specifically, and I never specifically pointed them out that I can remember, lol. Now, you must realize, my reaper MADE these!!! I cannot believe these were hand made...they are so unreal and perfect! Mind:blown. If you guys could have been here to hear the language coming out of my mouth (I won't post here, lol.) in my unbelieving state I was in that these were in my box, lol. Not to mention the high pitched squealing! I would have never thought something like this would be in my box. Okay, okay, here come a boat load of pics of these items, from diff angles and such, lol. You need to see the fantastic workmanship and details...hand made, wow. WOW. I could go on all day praising my reaper, but I will stop now and let you see the pics, lol.
> 
> So, here was the box...owl duct tape (which I need to buy) and little drawings all over...they even wrote on the bottom of the box, lol. (Don't mind the cat toys...they are there to hide the addresses, lol.)
> View attachment 217741
> 
> 
> I opened the box, picked up the note and the adorable owl card...I got a peek of something in the box when I pulled out the card, and almost had a heart attack, because it looked VERY familiar and I just couldn't believe it could be what I thought it was...(It WAS!!).
> View attachment 217742
> 
> 
> I read the card, and it gave the initials K.V....then another little note that made me know my reaper REALLY stalked me...they brought up that they knew that I wouldn't want the plushies in the box to be buried with me when I died (I have a fear of my stuffed animals being buried alive in a casket with my dead body, lol, and had a convo about this on the forum with a few others and they remembered, hahaha!)...but they said they might!!
> 
> Now, there were two other gifts I would like to show, first. A B&BW candle (I love this scent and have an addiction to their candles and soaps!!) and also an adorable owl statue...which was great, because I was actually going to buy this myself, but couldn't afford it at the time I saw it! Good thing I set it back down!!! Now I have it, yays!! We all know I love owls!
> View attachment 217743
> View attachment 217744
> 
> 
> Okay...so now the amazing two items my reaper made for me. I still cannot believe these were hand made. Seriously, reaper? You aren't just messing with me?? You made these???? Note: Be prepared for a MLP history and info lesson, lol.
> First, here is my AWESOME AWESOME My Little Pony-Friendship Is Magic "RAINBOW DASH" plushie all decked out in her Halloween (Nightmare Night-Luna Eclipsed episode) costume of a "Shadow Bolt"!!!!! (A Shadowbolt is a villan version, created by Princess Luna when she was being bad, of the Wonderbolts, a flying group Rainbow Dash wants to be a part of.) R.D. is my fave pony!! Best pony!!
> View attachment 217745
> 
> 
> Her mask comes off, so I can see her adorable little face!!
> View attachment 217746
> View attachment 217747
> 
> 
> Next, she also made me my second fave pony, "APPLEJACK" in an adorable witch costume!! I have seen this specific costume done as a fan created picture. Super cute and detailed!! Just amazingly done!! All the materials and layers...beautiful!
> View attachment 217748
> View attachment 217749
> View attachment 217750
> 
> 
> My reaper even made sure the "cutie mark" (emblems on their flanks) was there under the little dress!!
> View attachment 217751
> 
> 
> Here they are together, and a pic of the whole group of awesome gifts!!!
> View attachment 217753
> View attachment 217754
> 
> 
> Now, for those of you who have no clue who these guys are, lol, here are some pics of what Rainbow Dash and Applejack look like on the show and in their costumes for you to see how perfect these plushies are: (though, again, the pic I have of Applejack in her costume is a fan drawn pic, not a show pic, but you get the idea!)
> View attachment 217758
> View attachment 217761
> View attachment 217762
> View attachment 217764
> View attachment 217766
> 
> 
> Here is a quick pic of me in all my My-Little-Pony-Friendship-Is-Magic-Rainbow Dash-And-Applejack glory!!! Hahaha, yeah, I know, I'm weird. A silly pic of me hugging ponies, lol. I love them so much, though, and putting MLP together with Halloween is two of my fave things and it's awesome!!!
> View attachment 217787
> 
> 
> Thank you Thank you Thank you my Secret Reaper!!!!!!! You have no idea how awesome these are for me!! Absolutely perfect! I love all four of my gifts, even the card...all things I would buy for myself, without a doubt! I wish I could find the words to say to show how fantastically amazing I think these are!! I will try not to love the stuffing out of these, hahaha!!! Please let me know how you made these!!! I REALLY wish to know so I can tell people about them and know exactly! I am 99.9% certain that I know who you are, from your location and your initials K.V. ...but, I will wait to say your name until you let me know for sure!!!! I will add your name to this post when I find out for sure, so you get your credit!! ((My reaper was KITTY VIBE!!!!!) Let it be known, you have just made my Halloween:
> View attachment 217788


AMAZING Work & reap! I am not a MLP person, but sure wish I had the sewing skills. 



eeyore_laments said:


> Turns out playing Halloween music attracts Reaper gifts..... soon as I turned on some Midnight syndicate the mailman knocked on the door. So Im guessing from the cute Charlie Brown comic about the Great Pumpkin left in the adorable tombstone that my reaper was the Great Pumpkin but I may be wrong and if I am please let me know so I can give you the much deserved glory. It was quite a wonderful reap and Im pretty sure every thing is going to be used this year in my decorating after we move. Now to make with the pics.....
> 
> View attachment 217796
> 
> 
> quite the haul......
> 
> 
> View attachment 217798
> 
> 
> Looooove this shirt......
> 
> 
> View attachment 217799
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl loves this horse... she might steal it lol
> 
> View attachment 217805
> 
> 
> 
> Once again reaper thanks for all the great stuff.... Happy Halloween
> 
> List of items:
> Zombie crossing sign
> 2 changing pictures
> reeses peanut butter pumpkins
> cloth skeleton
> 2 potion bottles (clear one with handmade skull topper, brown antique one with handmade pumpkin topper)
> creepy cloth
> raven
> skull bobble head
> pumpkin snowglobe
> tombstone box
> Great Pumpkin picture
> Tshirt
> Halloween horse


Great stuff ther! I must be playing the wrong CD  I've been playing Halloween tunes for a few weeks now and am still waiting to be reaped. 



hallorenescene said:


> this is the outside of the small box. I love this decal.........................and here is the outside of the big box. this whole big box, and they smack the label on top of the cool decal.
> 
> most of the presents were wrapped and in this pretty paper. I wanted to take pictures of each wrapped present, they were all so lovely wrapped, but my grandson was with me, and he helped his girlfriends dad chop wood all weekend, and pulled a muscle, and then went in and worked tonight. he was whipped, so I opened them all.


You sure are teasing us with the slow picture posting.


----------



## DebBDeb

*Well, lookie lookie!!!
*

Who's town? YOUR Town? Or your town? Or you down front?! WE SHALL SEE!09/23/20144:42 A.M.Out For Delivery09/23/201412:24 A.M.Arrival ScanHorsham, PA, United States09/22/20147:47 P.M.Departure Scan09/22/201412:06 P.M.Origin ScanUnited States09/19/20149:04 A.M.Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## X-Pired

GiggleFairy, in person the box does not appear to have been tampered with. It appears that it was crushed. It looks as if heavy boxes was placed on top of it causing it to be crushed and in the process splitting the side seam of the box and causing the tape to pull away from the top flap. Depending on when the damage happened the contents could have been falling out all along the way. The crow on the pumpkin had parts that was literally pulverized. Anything breakable in that box would have been in pieces and could have easily been lost. 

We still love our gift from Queen of Spades. It's sad that the postal service messed it up so severely but that doesn't diminish the thought, time, effort and money that was put into it by Queen of Spades, or our appreciation, and we will always cherish it. 

A big thank you to Queen of Spades for being the most amazing reaper!


----------



## im the goddess

matrixmom said:


> Wow. This is so much fun. Should have done this a long time ago.! I actually thought I was done with my pirate bottle and cutlass and netting.
> Well Paint it Black was my reaper! You little devil you!! I had no idea.....On to the pics, and BTW I LOVED EVERYTHING!!! And so did my boys. They were helping me open it all... I love that skull with knife, never seen it before. And the chair covers..how wonderful. I just think she hit the nail on the head! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Such a cute box...I was squealing
> He liked my oldest sons shoulder better than mine
> My son thought these were the best!
> So thoughtful, truly love it all.
> View attachment 217061
> 
> Cute card - I was told to open last....you had me fooled!


 Love the skelly on the box. and the tikis!



craftygirl said:


> I got reaped!! I just got home from setting up my mom's Halloween village and lo and behold there was a package waiting for me on the porch. I received so many adorable items, three skulls, a witch, owl lights, an owl wall hanging, skull cup, cute box with witch stickers inside, a ghost and a crow whose eyes light up and is eating an eyeball! So many goodies!! I love it!! I couldn't find a card or a note so I'm hoping my reaper reveals themselves to me here!
> Thank you secret reaper!!!
> 
> View attachment 217091


 That owl is adorable.



Spookerstar said:


> And finally, perfect for my theme of haunted pumpkin patch...how did you make it look vintage?!
> I love all of my Halloween goodies! Thank you so much Kloey74! You Rock!
> Mini thanks you for the box too


 Cool reaping.



Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you Graveyard Queen! I wasn't expecting a second box! A burlap head, a skull head, some plastic pumpkins, and bats that you can sling shot across the room.


 That burlap head could be used many ways.



Spinechiller said:


> Here are pictures of the items I received from my Secret Reaper. I love all the carnival theme items. I'm looking forward to finding a place for all the items in my haunt when it gets closer to Halloween. Thanks again, to my secret reaper you did an amazing job  I can't thank you enough.
> View attachment 217172


 You could have your skellies bowling.



doto said:


> I sent my Thank you to 13mummy right away but this is the first opportunity I have had to post photos. The moment I saw 13mummy's name on the package I remembered it from my first Secret Reaper as she was my first victim. The items are perfect. Almost all of my purchases this year have been different skulls and skeletons and the bag of bones is a perfect compliment to all of my purchases. The huge package of tea lights is something which was definetly needed. The LED tea lights I have are going on their 4rth halloween and this doesn't neccessarily mean they will work. Replacements were a neccessity this year.
> 
> Most importantly she has given me the gift of good weather. She packaged up some good weather and sent it east to Ottawa where we have had a lousy run of weather in 3 of the last 4 years. Anyone who has visited Winnipeg knows good weather doesn't come easily so to give up a little piece of such a rare commodity is the best give of this years Secret Reaper period.
> Thanks Again 13mummy!!!!


 Great items, and good weather to boot.



IshWitch said:


> Ok, trying tapatalk, fingers crossed!
> 
> I was reaped by Candy Creature! Absolutely amazed and astounded by all the goodies! <3 <3 <3
> 
> Hubby has claimed the costume! The head got a little crimpled in transit, and the eye lenses fell out, but all super easy fixes! Not to worry Candy Creature! I/We LOVE Everything!
> View attachment 217438


 Love the costume. Very creative.



NormalLikeYou said:


> Here are the pictures of our incredible reap. The box was loaded! So many great things! I'm putting the lighted door cover up tomorrow. Can't wait to try this! Love these! And this! This is the best lenticular we've seen. Sorry for the sideways pic - not sure why it is.
> And this. THIS. WOW. Speechless. We love it so much and we are just blown away.
> Our granddog Molly approved of it as well.
> View attachment 217387
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to our thoughtful and talented reaper, EveningKiss! We love it all!


Great tombstone, and I love how you changed your avatar. Beautiful dog.


witchy poo said:


> Sorry for keeping everyone waiting all weekend. First of all let me say that my reaper rocks. Thank you so much RCIAG I love everything. I can tell you spent a lot of time and thought putting my box together. My mom, grown daughter and my boys were all here when I opened the box. Everyone was blown away. Ok now time for pics that believe me does not do justice.
> 
> Just look at this awesome wreath  and the sweet witchy card.
> View attachment 217553
> 
> Here is a look at everything in the box, I know right, I am so lucky to have such a generous reaper.
> Thank you RCIAG you are the best


 Love the wreath. What a nice box of goodies.



Windborn said:


> Spouse woke me up to let me know a box covered in spooky eyes had arrived!!
> SO MANY COOL THINGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders and potion bottles and creepy cloth yay! (so tempted to tuck a small spider into my cast for the tech to find on Friday now!)
> Candy corn pattern socks for my collection (wearing one now!)
> 
> Awesome light ups - the pumpkin feels like wax and glows very nicely. The cat is too perfect! LOVE the purple lights inside!
> 
> Close up of the book - amazing! It has a great tactile texture as well as just looking spooky! Hard part will be keeping my booky friends from trying to open it to see what it says LOL
> 
> Amazing job, Reapers Jenn & Matt!


I love that book.


MummyOf5 said:


> Now to get caught up. Yesterday I went to work in the afternoon, nothing unusual. The bar was kinda slow to start off, pretty normal for Sunday and at one point I went out to take a smoke break (yes I have that bad habit) and while I'm sitting there on the bench I see a vehicle that's unfamiliar drive down main street and then turn around and drive back the way it came. Not too much unusual about that, it happens now and then, people drive into our small town looking for a Casey's store for gas or something so I didn't think think much about it. I went back in and did my duty serving drinks to the parched and had a text conversation with my oldest Daughter about her brother's car which she had borrowed for a few days and we were making arrangements to get back home. I saw my Hubby drive by with one of our silage wagons headed home and texted him about getting the car and when he replies he wants to know what's in the yard. I haven't the slightest idea what he's talking about and tell him that, so he says it looks like a casket that's not very water proof and I'm thinking "what?" and then I start wondering what the kids have been doing since I went to work. Then it gets a little busier at the bar and I forget about it til I get home and start to pull up the driveway to the front of the house. From my vantage point in the car, in the dark, I see what looks like a large wooden box and some foilage sitting on the lawn. It hit me then that it was something left by my reaper! I tried to take some pictures last night but couldn't get the camera on my phone to function properly in the dark so here are the pics that I took this morning.
> This is what I saw on the lawn
> The large spider that makes noise and moves with light up eyes
> Cool wreath
> 
> Neat pictures to go with the others I've already gotten (think I need to find some frames)
> View attachment 217709
> 
> Awesome sign that says Welcome to The Haunted House
> And...................
> My new coffin complete with skeleton bones!
> The backs of the pictures say #5 of 6 and #6 is coming soon!
> I can't believe there's more on the way, this has been so great! A HUGE thank you to my Reaper, you have spoiled me soooooo much!


 I love this sign. Great Job Reaper. I know who you are. Bwhahahahahahahaha



WitchyKitty said:


> {Continued OMG's from earlier post} Omgomgomgomgomgoodness!!!! Okay...okay. OMG!!! I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! I can't...I can't even...I am so blown away! My reaper reaped me good! They made me things that weren't even on my list, but were things I LOVE!!! I had talked about these things on other threads and in conversation with people on here, and also, have said on Pinterest that I love these things...but my reaper found these specifically, and I never specifically pointed them out that I can remember, lol. Now, you must realize, my reaper MADE these!!! I cannot believe these were hand made...they are so unreal and perfect! Mind:blown. If you guys could have been here to hear the language coming out of my mouth (I won't post here, lol.) in my unbelieving state I was in that these were in my box, lol. Not to mention the high pitched squealing! I would have never thought something like this would be in my box. Okay, okay, here come a boat load of pics of these items, from diff angles and such, lol. You need to see the fantastic workmanship and details...hand made, wow. WOW. I could go on all day praising my reaper, but I will stop now and let you see the pics, lol.
> 
> So, here was the box...owl duct tape (which I need to buy) and little drawings all over...they even wrote on the bottom of the box, lol. (Don't mind the cat toys...they are there to hide the addresses, lol.)
> I opened the box, picked up the note and the adorable owl card...I got a peek of something in the box when I pulled out the card, and almost had a heart attack, because it looked VERY familiar and I just couldn't believe it could be what I thought it was...(It WAS!!).
> I read the card, and it gave the initials K.V....then another little note that made me know my reaper REALLY stalked me...they brought up that they knew that I wouldn't want the plushies in the box to be buried with me when I died (I have a fear of my stuffed animals being buried alive in a casket with my dead body, lol, and had a convo about this on the forum with a few others and they remembered, hahaha!)...but they said they might!!
> 
> Now, there were two other gifts I would like to show, first. A B&BW candle (I love this scent and have an addiction to their candles and soaps!!) and also an adorable owl statue...which was great, because I was actually going to buy this myself, but couldn't afford it at the time I saw it! Good thing I set it back down!!! Now I have it, yays!! We all know I love owls!
> Okay...so now the amazing two items my reaper made for me. I still cannot believe these were hand made. Seriously, reaper? You aren't just messing with me?? You made these???? Note: Be prepared for a MLP history and info lesson, lol.
> First, here is my AWESOME AWESOME My Little Pony-Friendship Is Magic "RAINBOW DASH" plushie all decked out in her Halloween (Nightmare Night-Luna Eclipsed episode) costume of a "Shadow Bolt"!!!!! (A Shadowbolt is a villan version, created by Princess Luna when she was being bad, of the Wonderbolts, a flying group Rainbow Dash wants to be a part of.) R.D. is my fave pony!! Best pony!!
> Here they are together, and a pic of the whole group of awesome gifts!!!
> View attachment 217754


 Those are fabulous. I know how much you love them.



eeyore_laments said:


> Turns out playing Halloween music attracts Reaper gifts..... soon as I turned on some Midnight syndicate the mailman knocked on the door. So Im guessing from the cute Charlie Brown comic about the Great Pumpkin left in the adorable tombstone that my reaper was the Great Pumpkin but I may be wrong and if I am please let me know so I can give you the much deserved glory. It was quite a wonderful reap and Im pretty sure every thing is going to be used this year in my decorating after we move. Now to make with the pics.....
> 
> View attachment 217796
> 
> 
> quite the haul......
> Looooove this shirt......
> My little girl loves this horse... she might steal it lol
> 
> View attachment 217805
> 
> Once again reaper thanks for all the great stuff.... Happy Halloween
> 
> List of items:
> Zombie crossing sign
> 2 changing pictures
> reeses peanut butter pumpkins
> cloth skeleton
> 2 potion bottles (clear one with handmade skull topper, brown antique one with handmade pumpkin topper)
> creepy cloth
> raven
> skull bobble head
> pumpkin snowglobe
> tombstone box
> Great Pumpkin picture
> Tshirt
> Halloween horse


 I love those potion bottles, and I remember someone posting that horse too. Don't remember who though.



kittyvibe said:


> Im very happy you like your reaper gifts Witchykitty :3 I made everything from scratch (my own patterns and embroidery) . Love all the pics you did of everything, my pics never come out good, always a cat butt in the pic, lol. I also put my logo on a single bottom hoof,


 That is very impressive. 



StacyN said:


> I was reaped!!! Thank you so much clowns_eat_people!!!
> 
> The outside of the box was perfection! With several pictures of my main man, the HH...
> There was an adorable card inside with one of my favorite vintage postcard images on it...
> 
> 5 boxes of Witch's Brew tea lights! My most favorite Halloween scent!
> Some great potion bottles...
> And this charming and lovely wooden box with fantastic vintage postcard images inside & out! So pretty!
> 
> View attachment 217822
> 
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are so small...
> 
> But thank you again clowns_eat_people!! I really love everything . You were a great reaper!
> 
> Thanks to both my reaper (clowns_eat_people) and my victim (BR1MSTON3), my first SR experience has been outstanding!


 Love that box.



Halloween Scream said:


> Pictures as promised! First, I should add that about a week ago I received a postcard from my Reaper when she made a stop in my neck of the woods, Disneyland! My almost-two-year old loved it to death before I could take a picture (It had Micky on it, after all).
> 
> First up, my very cute, decorated box:
> Inside was this gorgeous handmade voodoo book (I'm doing a voodoo theme for this year's party). The details are fantastic!:
> I open it up to find the most fantastic, handmade, voodoo trinkets. Here's a look at the vodoo doll, chicken foot, a tuft of feathers. These are so perfect because I was just starting to stress about not having time to make little detailed things like this for the party:
> A close-up of the vodoo doll (check out the handmade pins):
> Close-up of the chicken foot and feather tuft (the note from my reaper said it came from her chickens and parrot - how cool is that!):
> I have always have Dia De Los Muertos display, and my reaper made me a gorgeous homemade sugar skull with handmade paper:
> We have a Halloween tree that stays up from October to December. I LOVE this handmade graveyard scene ornament. On the bottom it says "Secret Reaper 2014" so I'll always know when I got it. I'll treasure it forever!:
> Rounding out all the goodies are two paper lanterns (I bought a bunch of these in orange last year, they look great), and some Halloween socks (you can never have too many):
> View attachment 217826
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much *S_Toast*!
> I love everything. This brings my streak of awesome Reaper years to 4/4! Looking forward to putting up everything very soon!


 I love that voodoo stuff.



amyml said:


> I've been reaped!
> 
> After helping Queen of Spades (my sister) deal with her issues, we needed a little good Halloween news. My reaping was soooo perfect! I loved everything. It was such a strange mix of things, but it actually makes perfect sense!
> 
> My reaper hit on our party theme (Freaky Tiki) and my likes perfectly! Be prepared for LOTS of pictures!
> The Box
> The other side of the box
> Read Last
> I kind of love these
> Queen of Spades helping out with a bit of modeling
> What could this be (it was very, very well wrapped)
> View attachment 217854
> 
> All my awesome stuff
> A close-up of Sir Raven (it was what was in the bubble wrap)
> Jamberry Halloween nails! I've been wanting to try these!
> Haha, I love this!
> Ed's enjoying the luau
> And Sir Raven has already made my permanent Halloween shelf
> I got so many great things! Sir Raven (along with my teaser raven tray), a package of creepy crawlers, some pretty labels that I haven't seen before, spider themed dishcloths, a beautiful spiderweb tablecloth, a framed photo of Ed (we're on a first name basis), jeweled spider earrings, Jamberry Halloween nail art, a spider themed adult sippy cup , a pretty red spider lantern, and so much Tiki stuff! Cups and glasses, a couple of banners, a bunch of tablecloths, tons of leis, some great bowls, a surfboard tray, and of course the coconut bra!
> 
> Thank you so much Beautifulnightmare (with an assist from Spookyone). I love everything, and am doubly happy because I was just panicking because we are so far behind on our party. I think you and Spooky have officially provided more than we have at this point!


 What a great box of luau goodness. The raven is adorable.


----------



## DebBDeb

Oh that's just FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MummyOf5 said:


> Now to get caught up. Yesterday I went to work in the afternoon, nothing unusual. The bar was kinda slow to start off, pretty normal for Sunday and at one point I went out to take a smoke break (yes I have that bad habit) and while I'm sitting there on the bench I see a vehicle that's unfamiliar drive down main street and then turn around and drive back the way it came. Not too much unusual about that, it happens now and then, people drive into our small town looking for a Casey's store for gas or something so I didn't think think much about it. I went back in and did my duty serving drinks to the parched and had a text conversation with my oldest Daughter about her brother's car which she had borrowed for a few days and we were making arrangements to get back home. I saw my Hubby drive by with one of our silage wagons headed home and texted him about getting the car and when he replies he wants to know what's in the yard. I haven't the slightest idea what he's talking about and tell him that, so he says it looks like a casket that's not very water proof and I'm thinking "what?" and then I start wondering what the kids have been doing since I went to work. Then it gets a little busier at the bar and I forget about it til I get home and start to pull up the driveway to the front of the house. From my vantage point in the car, in the dark, I see what looks like a large wooden box and some foilage sitting on the lawn. It hit me then that it was something left by my reaper! I tried to take some pictures last night but couldn't get the camera on my phone to function properly in the dark so here are the pics that I took this morning.
> 
> View attachment 217706
> 
> This is what I saw on the lawn
> View attachment 217707
> 
> The large spider that makes noise and moves with light up eyes
> View attachment 217708
> 
> Cool wreath
> View attachment 217724
> 
> Neat pictures to go with the others I've already gotten (think I need to find some frames)
> View attachment 217709
> 
> Awesome sign that says Welcome to The Haunted House
> And...................
> View attachment 217716
> 
> My new coffin complete with skeleton bones!
> The backs of the pictures say #5 of 6 and #6 is coming soon!
> I can't believe there's more on the way, this has been so great! A HUGE thank you to my Reaper, you have spoiled me soooooo much!


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, I think I know who mummy's reaper is too. but until the reveal, I'm biting my tongue.
inside the small box was a letter 2 pages long. telling me what's what. I'm surprised I didn't find a lump of coal. and if it's any consolation, I wasn't sure. I was mostly just fishing.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> I'm the goddess, I think I know who mummy's reaper is too. but until the reveal, I'm biting my tongue.


 Well, you can't make me talk either. Mums the word.


----------



## hallorenescene

mums the word. cute one. lol.
so I woke up at around six in the morning to go bathroom, my camera was charged, I read you were going to bed, felt sad for you, and posted some pictures. then went sleepily back to bed.
so now it's 8am and here goes. here is a letter found in the small box.

so we opened up the box from the bottom because I didn't want to mess up the decal. and here was a big wrapped gift. I opened the gift and I found this gorgeous box. my grandson said, wow, that's a pretty box. a wonderful vampire killer box. exquisite! I've always wanted one of these. my grandson thought this was a more than wonderful gift. thank you thank you. I already read what you wrote in the hunters journal. that is a great touch. I did not know chains and mustard seed were used too. how was the mustard seed used? this will be good for the trivia question game.


----------



## im the goddess

Sometimes I can be witty, dimwitty, but witty just the same. LOL Off to work. Gotta pay for my reaper habit.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, sorry you have to go to work before I got all posted. I really am working fast at it now. for some reason sometimes when I go into photobucket, it acts up. freezes up, says it can't display the page, or I click on the photobucket and nothing happens, or such. very irritating. then I have to wait and try again. other times it just whips along. here are some gifts that weren't wrapped. danger/caution tapes. I have a few of these, but they are like creepy cloth, can you ever have enough. and a cute Halloween sign. and some spider wall art. a single red rose with an eyeball. LOVE IT. the walking dead calendar. big, big fan. it's for 2015, that's perfect. a bouquet of black roses with eyeballs, a black spider, and a pretty ribbon.
     

you guys, I have some more gifts to post, but I'm having such a time with photobucket. and I have to leave in about 8 minutes for work. I may have to post the rest after work. sorry.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I am running late getting my project completed and package shipped. Sorry to my victim but it will be shipped early next week. Dr. Phibes had chaos and illness ensue at his homestead the past few weeks that ate up all his reaping time!


----------



## frostytots

From what I understand, someone should be reaped today. I hope they're pleased.


----------



## Paint It Black

amyml, your reapers did an excellent job combining your love of Poe with your Freaky Tiki theme. What a fun box of gifts. Oh, and thanks for showing your permanent Halloween shelf. I recognized several items on it, and was very flattered.


----------



## DebBDeb

WE HAVE TOUCHDOWN, PEEPS!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!! And in light of all broken/tampered packages, I sincerely hope everything was delivered intact. I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad for those gifts mishandled. 


MAYBE YOUR TOWN!09/23/201411:35 A.M.Delivered09/23/20144:42 A.M.Out For Delivery09/23/201412:24 A.M.Arrival ScanHorsham, PA, United States09/22/20147:47 P.M.Departure Scan09/22/201412:06 P.M.Origin ScanUnited States09/19/20149:04 A.M.Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## IshWitch

amyml said:


> I've been reaped!
> 
> After helping Queen of Spades (my sister) deal with her issues, we needed a little good Halloween news. My reaping was soooo perfect! I loved everything. It was such a strange mix of things, but it actually makes perfect sense!
> 
> My reaper hit on our party theme (Freaky Tiki) and my likes perfectly! Be prepared for LOTS of pictures!
> 
> View attachment 217848
> 
> The Box
> View attachment 217849
> 
> The other side of the box
> View attachment 217850
> 
> Read Last
> View attachment 217851
> 
> I kind of love these
> View attachment 217852
> 
> Queen of Spades helping out with a bit of modeling
> View attachment 217853
> 
> What could this be (it was very, very well wrapped)
> View attachment 217854
> 
> All my awesome stuff
> View attachment 217856
> 
> A close-up of Sir Raven (it was what was in the bubble wrap)
> View attachment 217857
> 
> Jamberry Halloween nails! I've been wanting to try these!
> View attachment 217858
> 
> Haha, I love this!
> View attachment 217859
> 
> Ed's enjoying the luau
> View attachment 217861
> 
> And Sir Raven has already made my permanent Halloween shelf
> 
> I got so many great things! Sir Raven (along with my teaser raven tray), a package of creepy crawlers, some pretty labels that I haven't seen before, spider themed dishcloths, a beautiful spiderweb tablecloth, a framed photo of Ed (we're on a first name basis), jeweled spider earrings, Jamberry Halloween nail art, a spider themed adult sippy cup , a pretty red spider lantern, and so much Tiki stuff! Cups and glasses, a couple of banners, a bunch of tablecloths, tons of leis, some great bowls, a surfboard tray, and of course the coconut bra!
> 
> Thank you so much Beautifulnightmare (with an assist from Spookyone). I love everything, and am doubly happy because I was just panicking because we are so far behind on our party. I think you and Spooky have officially provided more than we have at this point!


Those are great gifts! I have toyed with the idea of a summer tiki party, now I can get use out of the stuff twice! Cool! 
LoL at the "first name basis"because I'm one of those too! I have always called Vincent Price "Uncle Vinnie" but then the kids told friends he was their uncle and I had some 'splainin' to do! LMAO!
I am waiting for my Halloween Jamberrys to arrive! Am so excited!


----------



## Dead_Girl

*I got my reapings the other day, but unfortunately couldn't get on to post the pictures. Sorry it took me so long to post these Katshead42! First, my package came, and my boyfriend hid it in his computer room so I didn't see it when I first got home. And then while I was cooking dinner he came out carrying this box and it said Happy Halloween Jenna! and I jumped and ran to him in excitement. I told him we have to look at every inch of the box, cause that's half the fun! *





































*So we stood there and let dinner burn while I opened all my gifts. *


































































*And my two new friends...*









*This one.... This one is truly evil. When I stood her up to take the picture...she bit me!! ...so naturally...she's my favorite. *
















*And last but not least, my reaper sent me a souvenir from Texas. *










*I love it all Kat! Thank you so much! We finally got back to dinner. And it didn't turn out too burned either. Chicken Parmesan...yummy. *


----------



## DebBDeb

OMG I LLOOOOOVVVEEEE that candle!!! You're haul is fantastic!!! I especially love the chicken parm. 



Dead_Girl said:


> *I got my reapings the other day, but unfortunately couldn't get on to post the pictures. Sorry it took me so long to post these Katshead42! First, my package came, and my boyfriend hid it in his computer room so I didn't see it when I first got home. And then while I was cooking dinner he came out carrying this box and it said Happy Halloween Jenna! and I jumped and ran to him in excitement. I told him we have to look at every inch of the box, cause that's half the fun! *
> 
> View attachment 217942
> 
> View attachment 217907
> 
> View attachment 217908
> 
> View attachment 217909
> 
> View attachment 217918
> 
> 
> *So we stood there and let dinner burn while I opened all my gifts. *
> 
> View attachment 217926
> 
> 
> View attachment 217927
> 
> View attachment 217928
> 
> View attachment 217929
> 
> View attachment 217930
> 
> View attachment 217933
> 
> View attachment 217934
> 
> View attachment 217946
> 
> View attachment 217936
> 
> 
> *And my two new friends...*
> 
> View attachment 217937
> 
> 
> *This one.... This one is truly evil. When I stood her up to take the picture...she bit me!! ...so naturally...she's my favorite. *
> 
> View attachment 217938
> 
> View attachment 217939
> 
> 
> *And last but not least, my reaper sent me a souvenir from Texas. *
> 
> View attachment 217940
> 
> 
> 
> *I love it all Kat! Thank you so much! We finally got back to dinner. And it didn't turn out too burned either. Chicken Parmesan...yummy. *
> 
> View attachment 217945


----------



## Hilda

Dead_Girl, What a wonderful reap! And you know what they say...
By the pricking of my thumbs, something wicked this way comes. 

(OK. Technically the witches thumbs were only tingling... BUT it is all very Halloweeny.)


----------



## The Red Hallows

........., also.


----------



## Hilda

The Red Hallows said:


> ........., also.


ROFL You took the words right out of my mouth! hahaha
(I was editing. Sorry about the stuttering ellipsis.)


----------



## obcessedwithit

Great reap every one.....................love all the home made items such great talents here.


----------



## offmymeds

I was REAPED!!! I've been on vacation for a few days and my package came on Friday!! Thank you so much Frogkid11!!! I love, love everything. I can"t tell you how much I appreciate all the thought that was put into my reap! Simply blown away at the generosity. Thank you so much!


----------



## offmymeds

more pics


----------



## offmymeds

and a few more


























Greatest Reap EVER!!!!!!!!

Thanks again Frogkid11!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hallorenescene, great gifts so far, can't wait to see the rest! Love the hunting kit!
Dead_Girl, Great reap, as well! Those dolls are creepy! Your box was decorated so fun! Cool shot glasses!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, offmymeds. What a perfect reap for your asylum theme this year. Frogkid went all out on this one. Super (crazy-good) job!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow, offmymeds...that's a great collection of medical stuff!!! That old travel medical bag is awesome!


----------



## Hilda

Holy ..........  That is FANTASTIC!!!!!! Great job frog kid!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

this is awesome, wish I could find one of those bags


----------



## purpleferrets3

Someone should check their front door


----------



## Hilda

purpleferrets3 said:


> Someone should check their front door


Sigh... You all tease.


----------



## frogkid11

I'm so glad you liked everything, offmymeds. It was so much fun plotting gifts around your insane asylum theme for this year - it really stretched the creative juices for me. I wish I was able to convert those bottles into creepy medicine containers but I'm not quite that talented. I had wanted to drop that tiny hand into the large clear bottle and then you simply add water and it grows large to be a specimen; however, that little thing is really stiff and I'm afraid it was going to crack the jar opening trying to push it in. Perhaps you have a container you can put the hand into and add water and food coloring to look like the specimen.

I've had that old doctor bag for years and years and it was just up in the attic. Once I received your information as the victim, I knew I wanted you to have it for your theme - hopefully you can use it somewhere. The little child's red robe is supposed to be for your patient, Anna, that I mentioned in your teaser letter. The nurse's uniform is vintage (as you can probably tell by the material and the tag inside) and I had so much fun when I found those vintage buttons and the name tag. Oh, and I know your theme is set way before 1983 but I loved that old vintage calendar and thought it was so appropriate that it was from a drug store. How about the name of that medicine for children??? Sounds like it would kill them instead of healing them 

Again, I'm glad everything arrived safely and I hope you enjoy all of your gifts. Have a safe and Happy Halloween!!


----------



## offmymeds

I really loved everything! That bag is just so perfect! and yes, I have one of those creepy butler guys and it will look so awesome setting by him. The nurse outfit is great, it's going on a manikin and those buttons and name tag are so cute. I love all the old bottles, cant wait to get them set up and the calendar and medical book are going to look great in the Dr.'s Office. MY daughter was born in 83 so I just loved it! And yes I have a great jar for the hand  
and I really like the little bowl on the skeleton hand.


----------



## screamqueen2012

what a great gift, we ALL need a vampire kit....lol.... mustard seed was sprinkled around to keep the vamps away like garlic....wolfsbane is also a cool thing to add to your kit. did you get any maps or journals? pm me i can give you a link for them...
awesome!!



hallorenescene said:


> mums the word. cute one. lol.
> so I woke up at around six in the morning to go bathroom, my camera was charged, I read you were going to bed, felt sad for you, and posted some pictures. then went sleepily back to bed.
> so now it's 8am and here goes. here is a letter found in the small box.
> 
> so we opened up the box from the bottom because I didn't want to mess up the decal. and here was a big wrapped gift. I opened the gift and I found this gorgeous box. my grandson said, wow, that's a pretty box. a wonderful vampire killer box. exquisite! I've always wanted one of these. my grandson thought this was a more than wonderful gift. thank you thank you. I already read what you wrote in the hunters journal. that is a great touch. I did not know chains and mustard seed were used too. how was the mustard seed used? this will be good for the trivia question game.


----------



## Kelloween

offmymeds said:


> and a few more
> View attachment 217968
> View attachment 217969
> View attachment 217971
> View attachment 217973
> 
> 
> Greatest Reap EVER!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again Frogkid11!


AWESOME job!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

such great reaper gifts I love all the thought people are putting into them. well done reapers


----------



## offmymeds

Kittyvibe, glad you liked your goodies. The little mummy doll is supposed to be one of the TOTer's that your clowns are torturing, LOL. The little pumpkin with candy is her trick or treat basket. I don't know what doll she is, but her eye & head movement were sooo creepy. Love the costume on your kitty


----------



## creeperguardian

awesome awesome gifts everyone. Im jealous of them lol


----------



## creeperguardian

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGMG . I was REAPED. thank you thank you so much frostytots. that is if your my reaper. i love love love the nut cracker <3 and the painting are amazing. did you make them? pics will follow


----------



## a_granger

Great reap, I love the old fashioned Dr. bag.


----------



## creeperguardian

pics will be up as soon as my phone works right.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Yippee! I got Reaped today too! When I opened the door to take my DD3 for her 3 year check-up at the doctor's, the package was waiting for us! Of course we had to quickly open it up! We're all super excited & we love everything our fabulous Reaper, PurpleFerrets3, sent to us! She did such a fantastic job - soooooooo thoughtful!!! 

Pictures to come as soon as I can get the kiddos to stop playing with their awesome treat bags & as soon as I can stop admiring things too! 
Thank you VERY MUCH, PurpleFerrets3!!!


----------



## frostytots

I hope you like them, and yes!


----------



## Queen Of Spades

I was reaper today! And it couldn't have come at a better time! After the disappointment of my victims damaged/lost gifts, just getting home from a 16 hour drive and a pile of work waiting for me at the office this morning, I was so exciting to get reaped. My sister (amyml) and mother actually brought my reaping to lunch with them so I could get it before 9 tonight haha. Here are just a few photos from lunch. More detail pictures later.




































And a much needed stress sugar skull taken back to the office with me.








The letter was signed twd. Thanks so much! Everything is amazing and so perfect. There are so many more wonderful things I couldn't really capture with my phone and limited table space. More pictures tonight!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

I was REAPED!!!! Thank you thank you thank you to DebBDeb!! I LOVE everything!! It's already displayed on my kitchen table  She hand crafted 2 beautiful bottles and a gorgeous centerpiece of another gorgeous bottle with purple and black flowers (my favorite colors!), creepy cloth, flicker candles, and a purple and black spider tray, I also got and a spider scarf that I've been thinking about buying! I love the detail you put into the bottles!! The spider web design is so pretty, how clever!! Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

LivingDeadGirl, those bottles are great, especially the spiderweb one in your centerpiece. I laughed when I read in the letter from Deb that said, "Grim regards."  Very nice reap!


----------



## scareme

I've joined the I've been reaped club! I received my box yesterday afternoon, but I enjoy the anticipation, so I decided to wait until I was finished with my work before opening it. My husband was getting more anxious that me. I finally opened it after supper, and I'm so happy. I Love it all, But I'm flipping over the wreath. I love the DOTD wreath. The sugar skull on it was painted so well, as was the painting on everything else. Again, I have a favorite in the black cat since I have a collection of black cats from the 50's styling. The letter was in the coffin with my name on it. I'll have to do some searching. I know my reaper was Kenneth from NC, but I don't know his Halloween Forum name. He must have stalked me, because in one thread I posted I worship at the Peeps alter, and sure enough, I got three boxes. I opened one last might, and put a pumpkin in my mouth. My husband had a fit, yelling, I can't believe you ate that. I couldn't figure out what was wrong. I had been opening boxes of Halloween decorations, and he thought I found the Peeps in a box of last years decorations. lol Like I would be so desperate. Well, I did say I loved my Peeps. But I have you, Kenneth, to testify that they were fresh. Thanks so much for all the work you put into my package. You are so talented and I am thankful you were my reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow so many great items blown away fantastic


----------



## Saki.Girl

Queen Of Spades said:


> I was reaper today! And it couldn't have come at a better time! After the disappointment of my victims damaged/lost gifts, just getting home from a 16 hour drive and a pile of work waiting for me at the office this morning, I was so exciting to get reaped. My sister (amyml) and mother actually brought my reaping to lunch with them so I could get it before 9 tonight haha. Here are just a few photos from lunch. More detail pictures later.
> View attachment 218003
> 
> View attachment 218004
> 
> View attachment 218005
> 
> View attachment 218006
> 
> View attachment 218008
> 
> 
> And a much needed stress sugar skull taken back to the office with me.
> View attachment 218007
> 
> 
> The letter was signed twd. Thanks so much! Everything is amazing and so perfect. There are so many more wonderful things I couldn't really capture with my phone and limited table space. More pictures tonight!


 love to voodoo lounge sign great stuff you got for sure


----------



## dbruner

Here are pics of my awesome reap I got yesterday!




















Thank you, thank you to my reaper!


----------



## dbruner

This is the one I meant to send, not good at posting pics yet.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I run to the porch every time someone posts a package has been delivered, but no package for me yet


----------



## IshWitch

I love offmymeds gifts! Being a nurse I would love for any and all of those items for a medical/science room! 


WitchyKitty said:


> Wow, offmymeds...that's a great collection of medical stuff!!! That old travel medical bag is awesome!


----------



## EveningKiss

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I run to the porch every time someone posts a package has been delivered, but no package for me yet
> 
> View attachment 218042


Same here but to a point i am hoping mine comes for my Bday friday XD


----------



## Combatdre

EveningKiss said:


> Same here but to a point i am hoping mine comes for my Bday friday XD


Same Here


----------



## DebBDeb

*Soooo, a funny thing happened here and now I can share it. As I was putting Living Dead Girl 1031's gift together, I liked the way the candles were turning out so I thought, why not make like 10 more?! So I did. AAANNNDDDDDD after I was done airbrushing them all black, I set them in the sun to dry. Well, I had a friend's father come to my house that night and they were all sitting up like little odd shapened, ribbed for her pleasure, black satin "candles" on my dining table. **(insert red faced smilie here) Luckily my friend knows it's my time of year right now and when he and his father walked in and his dad looked at my table, Mike said, "No, dad, she's not a dominatrix. I'm sure whatever they are, they're for Halloween". WOW! MORTIFYING!!! * *

Anyway, I am beyond thrilled you liked your gift, LDG1031 and I hope you have a wonderful Halloween! They look AWESOME on your table!!!
*



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> I was REAPED!!!! Thank you thank you thank you to DebBDeb!! I LOVE everything!! It's already displayed on my kitchen table  She hand crafted 2 beautiful bottles and a gorgeous centerpiece of another gorgeous bottle with purple and black flowers (my favorite colors!), creepy cloth, flicker candles, and a purple and black spider tray, I also got and a spider scarf that I've been thinking about buying! I love the detail you put into the bottles!! The spider web design is so pretty, how clever!! Thank you soooo much!!!
> 
> View attachment 218028


----------



## WitchyKitty

Queen of Spades, love your flamingo! From what I can see, you got tons of cool items!! Can't wait to see more!
Living Dead Girl, oooooooo, pretty and shiny!! Love the colors together in those whole set up...very spooky/classy!
scareme, great reap! That mask wreath is cool...love the dark of night bottle. Also, I think I know who your reaper is...check your stuff, again...


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

EveningKiss said:


> Same here but to a point i am hoping mine comes for my Bday friday XD


That would be very cool! This is my first SR, so I wasn't sure what to expect. I am thinking it must be something super spooktacular and just needs a little more toil and trouble before my reaper can send it on its way!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

dbruner, oh, you got lots of fun things! I see some things I'd like, for sure...like all the LED candles! You are rockin' that adorable bat mask, too!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I run to the porch every time someone posts a package has been delivered, but no package for me yet
> 
> View attachment 218042


PONY!!!! Princess Luna!!!! 

I hope you get your box soon!!

...Did I forget to mention...PONY!!!


----------



## amyml

She kind of sat there hugging the zombie flamingo for a while. I think she really likes it. Or has finally had enough and checked out. 
View attachment 218004


----------



## StacyN

offmymeds said:


> more pics
> View attachment 217960
> View attachment 217961
> View attachment 217962
> View attachment 217963
> View attachment 217964
> View attachment 217965
> View attachment 217966
> View attachment 217967


Wow!!! I miss an afternoon of this thread and THIS happens! What an amazing reap OMM! The doctor bag is so cool! Love the uniform, and bottles , and anatomy illustrations. The calendar is one of my favorites! "When they need a laxative, give children the one they like...SYRUP OF BLACK-DRAUGHT" Does it get any more Halloween than a product called Syrup of Black-Draught? I think I see a new potion bottle on the horizon for me. haha

Awesome job Frogkid!


----------



## bethene

holy moly, what a lot of reaps today and yesterday! what a fabulous job every one has done! there are more coming,, later in the week, I will ask who has not been and do some detective work on when, where, and if the gifts have been sent,


----------



## kfinley

I got reaped! And let me tell you, it was awesome!!!! o.m.g.

I came home late today to find this in my living room:








My fiancé tells me the FedEx driver had a very confused look on his face when he delivered it. You know he had to tell his wife about this one package he delivered! Ha! I opened it carefully, and as each piece came out, my smile got bigger and bigger.

*NormalLikeYou* crafted me a tombstone set up that was based off of Darkwing Ducks sorcerous girlfriend, Morgana McCawber. (So clever they thought of this since I live so close to Disney!!) They handmade the tombstone and then, the best part were the spider webbing metal that flanks the tombstone - which my fiancé studied for a good hour. "They made these??!"























This is amazing work and I cannot thank them enough!! 

To complete the set up, 
















I just tried out one of my labels on the bottles I just bought from Goodwill:









Again, NormalLikeYou thank you SO SO much. The level of talent and creativity is beyond me right now! I still have a smile on my face!


----------



## fenixcelt

I know this is the thread being watched ever so closely. So I wanted my victim to know I have not forgotten, but I am sure you will understand, sometimes life gets in the way. Good news is, it is boxed and being sent through the ethereal vapors, and will be at one of your doors soon. I just wanted to let you know since all of the pictures seem to be such a constant comment on this thread.


----------



## MummyOf5

I need to go back to the beginning of the thread and look at all the posts. I know I've missed some of the pictures that were posted


----------



## clowns_eat_people

stacyn glad you liked everything. I was really hoping to find more sleepy hallow things for you but they take forever putting stuff out around here. 

I'm hoping my neighbors don't ruin my chance to receive my package. They always park in front of the mailbox and that annoys our mail carrier so we just don't get mail for that day. its so frustrating.


----------



## bethene

oh, my gosh, I just saw that my victims box arrived,,,,, nervous now!!


----------



## creeperguardian

frostytots said:


> I hope you like them, and yes!


i love them alot. i cant stop looking at them. so much thought was put into it and i love it. proudly displayed in my home  i want to send you 10,000 thank yous but i cant type that much lol


----------



## Kenneth

Scareme, im your reaper! My real name is my forum name and I'm SO happy you like everything!! I was super nervous lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wonderful reaps everyone!!


----------



## StacyN

clowns_eat_people said:


> stacyn glad you liked everything. I was really hoping to find more sleepy hallow things for you but they take forever putting stuff out around here.
> 
> I'm hoping my neighbors don't ruin my chance to receive my package. They always park in front of the mailbox and that annoys our mail carrier so we just don't get mail for that day. its so frustrating.


Awww thanks clowns_eat_people ( LOVE that name BTW)! You did great! And honestly, I think I have every HH item that HomeGoods sells now. haha I really appreciate you trying to find some HH items for me though. Thanks again!


----------



## creeperguardian

my awesome gifts from frostytots. and no matter how many times i say it it will never be enough. i thank you sooo much. you have made my week


----------



## The Red Hallows

I've been reaped. Thank you so much Halloween Scream. I love everything and can't wait to find that special item to put in my glass cloche. 


First, we have plaques decorated with old witch theme photos. I love this! Eyeball gumballs and a great Halloween candle! 








A glass cloche.... what to put in it. I have some ideas! 








A Rachel tote bag. <3 It's all mine and nobody can claim it. Branded with my name. 








A Broom ride sign. Only 25 cents. Who's up for a ride? 








Hand towels. I need more hand towels. I have no idea if she knew or if she read my mind. I have never seen witch silhouette one and I'm in love. I wish they made bath towels like that, too. 








A very cool witchy trinket box. I know just what to put in it. 








My very own witch theme book (box) LOVE IT. 








Also, I received Halloween socks! 









THANK YOU so much for all of the time you put into my gifts and for finding perfect items for my theme.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kfinley, awesome reap! Love the whole gravestone set up!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

creeperguardian, that nutcracker is cool...the painting of the evil pointy toothed clown is done very well, too!!
The Red Hallows, I love all the witchy items you got! Very cool reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can't wait to see more pics!! Keep 'em coming, everyone!!


----------



## im the goddess

I was reaped so very well by the Reaper Queen herself.. You rock! I will be back in a few minutes with photos. I love everything, and you were so kind, thoughtful and sweet.


----------



## IshWitch

I feel so bad for all you guys who haven't been reaped yet. 
I know I hated having to send mine late, but with all of the rain things just weren't drying. It did give me time to keep adding to my box though! I hope that is true for all of the Reapers who are trying to get their boxes out. Hang in there Bethany, AbsyntheMinded and all the rest still waiting, I'm sure you are going to get fantastic reaps! 



AbsyntheMinded said:


> I run to the porch every time someone posts a package has been delivered, but no package for me yet
> 
> View attachment 218042


----------



## hallorenescene

mickell, that is awesome, HIS MANE IS SO FANCIFUL.
agranger, I would say those 2 long drips from the candle to the skull is hiding what is holding up the candle. that is really cool. good luck, and post pictures.
woodsy, awesome bottles. I recognize the one bottle from a victims gift. I couldn't hardly make it out. it is awesome. I'm glad you posted a closer picture of it.
oojen, i'll bet saki will love that skull.
deadgirl, your box is vey nice. nice reap too. looks like a little blood sweat and tears. blood because your doll bit you, sweat over a scrumptious dinner, and tears for joy over such a nice reap.
off my meds, great reap. that medical bag and nurses uniform are awesome. love the box décor. just out of curiosity, why mac and cheese?
queen of spades, I love the voodoo lounge sign, and the flamingo. can't wait to see a better picture of the rest of your gifts.
living dead girl, those are amazing bottles and candles. just beautiful.
scareme, welcome to this side of darkness. boy did you get a nice reap. that wreath is deadly pretty. and the bottles are very nice too. deadly. and the tin cans very vintage.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

At last, my kiddos are in bed & I have some uninterrupted time to post pictures of my awesome Reap that was received earlier today. 
Hopefully I get this picture posting thing down correctly. 

First we saw this cool box at our door - 









We see a neato mini zombie foot that you can soak in water & it will get big, which my DD3 immediately pounced on, yelling "I got a foot! I got a foot!" LOL! There were packages inside labeled with each of my kids' names (so sweet!), and DD3 was THRILLED to open hers. 
Each kiddo got a great skull bag filled with goodies - 








As you can see in the photo, one sippy cup & one popcorn ball were already missing - DD3 wanted some water in hers right away, and I let her have half the popcorn ball. 

After my Little Guy (10 months) woke up from his nap, he got in on the goodies too!









One thing I noticed that my Reaper did - everything was very securely wrapped in brown paper bags that you get from the grocery store. She wrapped them with the plain brown side on the outside & put cute stickers on the packages for the littles. Everything arrived in great condition & I think the paper bags acted really nicely as padding. As I opened packages up, here's the loot:









I'll do a few close-ups too, but we got a super cool lantern, a just-what-I-asked-for item with the name of our street & when we started our yard haunt on it(she made it into a book!), a long witch's stocking shaped just right with a neat profile of a witch on it, a very cool tonic/potion bottle, a spider scarf, a card with a fat cat on it that actually looks like a cat I loved for many years, and my favorite item - an amazing handmade necklace for me to wear!



















Both the potion bottle & the lantern have this really cool texture to them. The lantern has 3 sides with the skull face on it, and two sides with the spiders. The last side is open so you can slide the candle inside. 










I wish I could have captured the texture & detail of this book a little better. It has the name of our street at the top and an "est. 2008" at the bottom. The skulls along the sides stick out in a 3-D kind of way, and the skull & crossbones in the center are raised too. It's very cool!

I think my very favorite item though, was something included just for me. It was so unexpected! After a little investigation, I found out that my Reaper made this herself - a beautiful necklace that has a center disc with a pumpkin charm on it that says "My Little Pumpkins". The other two charm discs have my children's names on it since I shared them on my private likes/dislikes list. Awww! It is soooo lovely and I immediately put it on! This is something that I will truly wear for the rest of my life, and I am so thrilled that you added such a personal touch, PurpleFerrets3! I love it, and every time I wear it, I will think of the very first Secret Reaper exchange I've participated in!










My Hubster won't be home until later this week, but I know he'll enjoy these items too. We're going to have some great additions to our displays this year. Again, a huge thank you to PurpleFerrets3! Sending lots of virtual hugs your way!


----------



## Bethany

offmymeds said:


> and a few more
> View attachment 217968
> View attachment 217969
> View attachment 217971
> View attachment 217973
> 
> 
> Greatest Reap EVER!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again Frogkid11!


WOW I would have been really excited to get that reap too!! Fantastic!



kfinley said:


> I got reaped! And let me tell you, it was awesome!!!! o.m.g.
> 
> I came home late today to find this in my living room:
> View attachment 218058
> 
> 
> My fiancé tells me the FedEx driver had a very confused look on his face when he delivered it. You know he had to tell his wife about this one package he delivered! Ha! I opened it carefully, and as each piece came out, my smile got bigger and bigger.
> 
> *NormalLikeYou* crafted me a tombstone set up that was based off of Darkwing Ducks sorcerous girlfriend, Morgana McCawber. (So clever they thought of this since I live so close to Disney!!) They handmade the tombstone and then, the best part were the spider webbing metal that flanks the tombstone - which my fiancé studied for a good hour. "They made these??!"
> 
> View attachment 218062
> 
> View attachment 218064
> 
> View attachment 218073
> 
> 
> This is amazing work and I cannot thank them enough!!
> 
> To complete the set up,
> 
> View attachment 218068
> 
> View attachment 218072
> 
> 
> I just tried out one of my labels on the bottles I just bought from Goodwill:
> 
> View attachment 218071
> 
> 
> Again, NormalLikeYou thank you SO SO much. The level of talent and creativity is beyond me right now! I still have a smile on my face!


That is one awesome tombstone!! Now we know what they were welding!!



IshWitch said:


> I feel so bad for all you guys who haven't been reaped yet.
> I know I hated having to send mine late, but with all of the rain things just weren't drying. It did give me time to keep adding to my box though! I hope that is true for all of the Reapers who are trying to get their boxes out. Hang in there Bethany, AbsyntheMinded and all the rest still waiting, I'm sure you are going to get fantastic reaps!


Thanks. Still waiting. Got the dining room table cleared & decorated.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Jenn&MattFromPA, terrific reap! How sweet of them to make you that special necklace with your kids names!! So cute!!


----------



## hallorenescene

dbrunner, nice reap. you model that mask so well. very pretty mask and lots of goodies.
kfinley, you got a very awesome reap. the tombstone is set up and made fantastically. nice little tidbits too.
creeper guardian, I held my breath as I saw your reap. I loved every piece of it. I wonder how much of it your reaper made. just stunning.
red, wonderful reap. I love silhouettes, and the broom ride sign, witches pictures, all of it just wonderful.
jenn, that is a cool box. nice things for the kiddies. I never think to do that. your little one is a cutie. I love the bottle, but the necklace is very sentimental. that will be a treasure


----------



## im the goddess

I'm back!! for those of you who don't know, Bethene is the Reaper Queen, and boy does she deserve the title. 
The box was waiting for me when I came home. I actually received a phone call while I was at Target telling me I had been reaped.







The loot unwrapped.







First thing was this adorable cat with a note that said Bethene had given this to her mother in law who loved and collected cats. Since her mother in law was no lolongerith them, she thought she would be happy knowing it went to someone else who loves cats. What can I say, that is so sweet, and I am honored to have it. I have already placed it on a special shelf. It also reminds me of Muffin, who we just lost. Thank you.







Next came this wonderful spider and egg sack..I have always wanted an egg sack, and I am really pleased with this one. The photo doesn't do it justice.













Oh boy, will these get some use. You cant tell from the photo, but the spiders on these goblets are jeweled. I love them
.







Next, and essential for all good witches, and I did not have one, a mortar and pestle







a great witch lantern, and led votives







two beautiful table clothes. the black one is a lace spider web with bats, and the orange one has a pumpkin detail you can see in the second photo. Just as soon as I clean off my dining room table from all the reaper crafting thing, its heading on there.













Next some finery for my witch. She will be the best dressed one in the neighborhood, and the mask I received will be perfect.







Next, another thing I am honored to receive. She did not say, buy I know Bethene made this. I have seen other heads she has made. This is a head of a grave digger Bethene used for many years in her own haunt, and now she has passed him on to me. I will love and cherish him forever. Thank you.







If that wasn't enough, Bethene made these tombstones and tree to go with my spooky town display. They are fabulous.







Here is everything except the tombstone tree, and cat. Notice the cream filled horns and almond cookies Bethene sent from the bakery she works at. The boys say thank you.







This is not the best photo, and spooky town is not completely set up yet, but you can see the tree and tombstones with the other cemetery things. They go great with the display.







Finally, the Miles in a box photo.







Thank you Bethene, words cannot describe how blessed and honored I feel about your gifts.

Lori


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wonderful reap, im the goddess! You got an old looking mortar and pestle...something that's on my list as something I still need! Love those little gravestones and tree...I'd like something like those for putting in a jar as a mini scene! The glasses look beautiful, too. How awesome that she passed the kitty and her gravedigger head on to you, as well. Too awesome!! (...and another kitty pic!! Hi, Miles!!)


----------



## hallorenescene

here I will try again. earlier my reaper sent some cool bat pictures as a tease. I've already framed one. now she sent me 3 more of the bats framed. I really love this. I love bats. then she sent me this wire witches hat, filled with eyeball flowers, and a skelly with wings. this is fantastic. Cromwell, I pretty much pleaded for. everyone was posting so many varieties, and I had none. this guy is adorable. my grandson looked at me and said....witches table. I said yes. but I love him so much, I'm going to put him in my flower garden too. Halloween and dolls are my two passions. I have many dolls. all kinds. and lots of barbies. this one is priceless. Halloween and doll combined. thanks for the gift receipt, but I won't be using it. she is marvelous. and my last gift. I am real happy with this. I've been listening to this while I play on the computer. last year we played the midnight syndicate vampire tape. we had a vampire room, so the tape was perfect. this year we're going to have monsters. this tape will be perfect. midnight syndicate....monsters of legends. thank you so much for all my gifts. there have been lots of great presents posted, but every year when I get my gifts, I always think I got the best gifts of all. thanks gos.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love bats, too. It looks very lovely!


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> I'm the goddess, I think I know who mummy's reaper is too. but until the reveal, I'm biting my tongue.
> inside the small box was a letter 2 pages long. telling me what's what. I'm surprised I didn't find a lump of coal. and if it's any consolation, I wasn't sure. I was mostly just fishing.


The intent was not to offend with the note. Lump of coal will be in the next box!,. LOL I was like how the heck? And like I said, you sent me a teaser. Tricky tricky.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> here I will try again. earlier my reaper sent some cool bat pictures as a tease. I've already framed one. now she sent me 3 more of the bats framed. I really love this. I love bats. then she sent me this wire witches hat, filled with eyeball flowers, and a skelly with wings. this is fantastic.


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the lone red flower with the eyeball goes in this arrangement.


----------



## LairMistress

As promised, photos!!

This is my wonderful reap from vampyrespro. EVERYTHING was awesome! I hugged my little vintage pumpkin pail. Yes, I really did! Thank you so much for everything! I love it all, and you did a great job of stalking.  Happy haunting to you!

The whole shebang:









Starting with the packs of battery op tea lights, there are two home made PVC candles that they go with, and a very cool vintage paper Jack o'lantern standee for my mantle, a package of miniature mirrors in ornate frames for the spooky dollhouse that I'm making, in front of that is a beautiful red cut glass dish from Avon sitting on top of the lovely card that was enclosed.  

I have never seen a standee with this print before, I love it! I really needed the candles, too. I haven't gotten around to making any yet, so this is a good boost!

Next we have THE most adorable vintage Jack o'lantern mini pail that I have ever seen! On the back, it has "Trick or Treat" embossed on it, with four Jack o'lanterns and a witch! Then there is a really awesome glass lantern with skulls on the panels, and a large faux candle inside. 

Two cool flat orange skeletons that my 3 yr old son laid claim to right away, haha, two clear jars with tight stoppers for decorations or deadly nightshade, I haven't decided which yet--and in the foreground, two packs of spider webbing with spiders! I am decking out the front of the house with web this year. I have some, but I know it isn't enough, but this should be, now!

Close ups:


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

offmymeds- Your reaper did a great job finding antique medical items. The calendar is a nice touch.
scareme- That DOTD wreath is beautiful. I love it! The painted tin cans are awesome too!
kfinley- That tombstone is absolutely fantastic. Love the spider webs that flank it.
The Red Hallows- Love the plaques and the dish towel with the witch silhouette. I have never seen one with a silhouette either. The broom ride sign is cool too.
im the goddess- Nice reap. I really love the gravediggers head!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

hallorenescene- That frog is cute and the bats are great.
LairMistress- I love the pail and the vintage looking jol sign.


----------



## im the goddess

Hallorenescene, you are very welcome. I had a blast stalking you and finding the things you wanted. Cromwell is a hoot, oh no, he's a croaker. I'm glad you had not gotten the Barbie yet. Oh, and I hand painted the gun. It started out all black. I think it turned out nice. My 17yr old, Trevor, made the stake. 



hallorenescene said:


> here I will try again. earlier my reaper sent some cool bat pictures as a tease. I've already framed one. now she sent me 3 more of the bats framed. I really love this. I love bats. then she sent me this wire witches hat, filled with eyeball flowers, and a skelly with wings. this is fantastic. Cromwell, I pretty much pleaded for. everyone was posting so many varieties, and I had none. this guy is adorable. my grandson looked at me and said....witches table. I said yes. but I love him so much, I'm going to put him in my flower garden too. Halloween and dolls are my two passions. I have many dolls. all kinds. and lots of barbies. this one is priceless. Halloween and doll combined. thanks for the gift receipt, but I won't be using it. she is marvelous. and my last gift. I am real happy with this. I've been listening to this while I play on the computer. last year we played the midnight syndicate vampire tape. we had a vampire room, so the tape was perfect. this year we're going to have monsters. this tape will be perfect. midnight syndicate....monsters of legends. thank you so much for all my gifts. there have been lots of great presents posted, but every year when I get my gifts, I always think I got the best gifts of all. thanks gos.
> [/URL


http://s287.photobucket.com/user/hallorenescene/media/024_zps5779ac7e.jpg.html


----------



## vampyrespro

Lairmistress, it was my pleasure to be your reaper!! I had a blast with your list, and I'm so glad you enjoyed everything I sent!! I knew you'd love the pumpkin pail LOL! I thought I had blown my cover when I added you as a friend, so I decided I'd better make my gift worth it... just in case


----------



## hallorenescene

haha, it was bethene your reaper, not me.
I'm the goddess. bethene is very thoughtful. the cat shows that. cool big fat spider. that egg sack, I want to squish it. when you squish real ones, they squish down to nothing. I always thought that was so weird seeing how big they are. those goblets are very pretty. I think bethie said the mortar and pestle are older. very cool. I got a witch lantern from bethie last year. I love it so much, I'm using it outside all summer. pretty tablecloths. love the pattern on the witches outfit. that head is amazing. she did make him. I have three heads she has made. she does outstanding work. you are very lucky to get him. what a cute graveyard set up. yummy. when we were little, my mom would always take us to the corner bakery if we had a perfect dental checkup. cream horns is what we would always choose. I still buy those every now and then. I always think about bethie when I do. that is a very cute spooky town display. her little tree and gravestones fit right in.

I'm the goddess, I picked up the gun and played with it. the trigger pulls. I think the paint job is wonderful. love the coloring. you did a good job. and tell your 17 year old I appreciate the stake. it is perfect. I read your journal. i didn't know a silver chain could bind a vampire. I also didn't know about mustard seed.


----------



## im the goddess

She put your address on it, LOL. I've been had. Okay so I have to explain to those who have seen the posts, and have no idea what we are talking about. I was Hallo's reaper. I now know Hallo doesn't even know what's been going on, and my note to her was probably like i was insane. I had sent her a few teasers, but had never said on the forum that I had sent teasers . One day I sent Bethene a message asking her if she could ask my victim the ages of her grandchildren. Bethene forwarded my question to my victim, and then forwarded me the reply. I asked Bethene if she realized my real name had been in the message she forwarded, she said no. I said well, no biggie, I had signed a post here or there with my real name, but my victim would have to be really good to notice. Anyway, a bit later, I get a teaser, and I happen to notice the post mark. I said to myself, that seems familiar, it must be someone I am in the card exchange with. So, here I am sending another teaser to my victim, Hallo, and I start to put her address on the envelope. I'm like, OMG, my victim sent me a teaser. I sent a Message to Bethene, my unknown reaper at the time, and said my victim sent me a teaser, either my victim knows who I am, or my victim is also my reaper. Bethene replied, she would never tell. LOL. Then, a couple if weeks ago, another forum member contacted me and asked if I needed any help with my reaper gift to my victim, and that she would be happy to send me some things to include. I was perplexed by the message, my son said don't trust her, she's in cahoots with your victim. It's really funny to hear a 17 yr old say cahoots. Anyway, I declined her offer, but I sent her a PM that said, curiosity killed the cat. Now I'm thinking Bethene had her contact me too. As I said, I've been had by the queen reaper herself. Very good Bethene, very good. Sorry Hallorenescene for the crazies. Sorry too unnamed cohort of Bethene's.


----------



## Kelloween

I just finished catching up! Really nice reaps this year again!


----------



## hallorenescene

lol, your letter was puzzling. I was like... huh! [to funny.] I imagine the Halloween lady was the other bethie employed. seems she mentioned something about having another send a tease. that little stinker bethie had to of known she was having me send to my own reaper. oh my goodness. I have been sitting here trying to remember this all, and there was nothing to remember. so I guess there will be no lump of coal for me. and I didn't take offense to the letter, I just couldn't remember what I was supposed to have done.


----------



## Queen Of Spades

As I promised earlier, here are more pictures of the fantastic reap I received from TWD (The Walking Dead?) 







The Malefient poster and Jelly Belly's are fantastic!








I love the skeleton bobble-head! Actually, I love everything about the entire thing.
















On the inside of the brass box is a card that has santa on one side and when opened is a queen of spades card that reads "not yet Santa... Halloween first!"

I forgot the Sugar Skull stress-ball at work . Everything is amazing and perfect. I've already added some of the wonderful items to my year-round Halloween shelf and can't wait to use some of the other items in the near future. Thank again for all the time, effort, and consideration put into this reaping.


----------



## hallorenescene

queen, what exactly is the feathered lady? she looks really cool. very nice reap. I love the box/santa/queen gift. very unique.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> lol, your letter was puzzling. I was like... huh! [to funny.] I imagine the Halloween lady was the other bethie employed. seems she mentioned something about having another send a tease. that little stinker bethie had to of known she was having me send to my own reaper. oh my goodness. I have been sitting here trying to remember this all, and there was nothing to remember. so I guess there will be no lump of coal for me. and I didn't take offense to the letter, I just couldn't remember what I was supposed to have done.


LOL, she got me good. Notice she has been awful quiet tonight. Oh Bethie,  you got me good. Still love you though.


----------



## Queen Of Spades

hallorenescene said:


> queen, what exactly is the feathered lady? she looks really cool. very nice reap. I love the box/santa/queen gift. very unique.


Inside the hand painted coffin is feathers and a bloody finger. The nail on the finger is even painted!


----------



## im the goddess

That would be maleficent from Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that coffin sounds rich. sweet. is the maleficent a prop or a picture? she is very cool too.


----------



## Queen Of Spades

Ohh it's a poster from the new Maleficent that stared Angelina Jolie.


----------



## hallorenescene

I love the poster. was that part of the reap too? I heard that movie was good. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## im the goddess

Night all, i'm supposed to get up in 4.5 hours. Good thing this son can get up by himself. Work tomorrow is going to hurt; doing nothing but staring at numbers on a computer screen all day.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG. I love the spider sacks and huge spider. I can't find one of the big spiders. I have one and would love another. Great witchy clothing, too.

I will be back to comment on more reaps. I am on way to work, but just had to check in for a minute. Went to bed at 8:30 last night exhausted and missed so much. 

Sorry nhh that I didn't get pics up of my Reap and the three packages Barb got the day before. It was a LONNNNNNG day. Barb's cath went find, no blockage!!!! They just kept her all day due to BP problems. SO, I had to run to store late and then cook and get her some food and then I crashed.


----------



## hallorenescene

night goddess.


----------



## Bethany

Great Reaps everyone. Such thoughtfulness.


----------



## Queen Of Spades

hallorenescene said:


> I love the poster. was that part of the reap too? I heard that movie was good. I haven't seen it yet.


Yes, the poster was in the reap as well. There were always Maleficent Jelly Bellys. The movie was really good. You should difinetly watch it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> OMG. I love the spider sacks and huge spider. I can't find one of the big spiders. I have one and would love another. Great witchy clothing, too.
> 
> I will be back to comment on more reaps. I am on way to work, but just had to check in for a minute. Went to bed at 8:30 last night exhausted and missed so much.
> 
> Sorry nhh that I didn't get pics up of my Reap and the three packages Barb got the day before. It was a LONNNNNNG day. Barb's cath went find, no blockage!!!! They just kept her all day due to BP problems. SO, I had to run to store late and then cook and get her some food and then I crashed.


Printer, that spider is great, and I've had one about that size for years that is coming apart, so this will be a great addition. I tried to hot glue the legs back on my old one last year; however, that was only a temp fix. Glad your sister is okay. I was wondering last night when we had not heard from you.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool the poster was part of the reap as well. I love it. yes, i'll have to watch the movie.


so how many need to still be reaped?


----------



## ajbanz

Wow, Awesome reaps everyone. To my reaper, I am still out of town. If tracking says it was received, it will be sitting in my office waiting for my routine.


----------



## hallorenescene

some of my gifts displayed


----------



## purpleferrets3

I'm so glad you liked everything and that it made it there in one piece. I had so much fun being your reaper and your little guy what a cutie! My kiddo's are now teenagers so I had to think way back about what they liked as little ones and it was always flashlights and stickers lol! Hope you have a very Happy Halloween!


----------



## purpleferrets3

The lantern I made was a Christmas lantern that I grungied up 
Before pic








after pics


----------



## IshWitch

A box is "out for delivery" 
hmmm...could someone be getting reaped soon? very soon? very very sooooon???
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## IshWitch

Oh yes, someone has something waiting for them! DELIVERED!


----------



## Ophelia

*Fantastic transformation, Purpleferrets3!

I love all of these pics! Everyone has received such great items!

Well, Chicago was not the final resting place for my victim's package, it has moved on... I'm sure it's in a much better place now-or will be soon. *


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I love the lantern Purpleferrets3!!! the rust looks perfect!!!


----------



## bl00d

*I got reaped yesterday!!! Mr SR did an awesome job I love it all!!

headless horseman statue is awesome!!! lol my son put an angry bird on his missing head it was really funny!!!
The BBQ sauce looks good!!! and funny!!!
The want to make cookies w/ the cutters so we will do that 2moro!!! 
BIG thank you to my SR!!!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the HH statue!!


----------



## kmeyer1313

Okay - now that I've had sleep & things are getting back to normal, I figured out how to upload pics - yay! I knew if I just stepped back for a bit, I'd be able to see it.....

This was my reap courtesy of lisa48317 - Thank you again Lisa! Such cool stuff......


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I've been RRREEEEAAAPPPPEEEDDD!!!!! I will post pics, but have to follow my reaper's instructions before opening the box up any further. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I was REAPED. Landscapeman hooked me up with an awesome custom stone to add to my graveyard. I am pumped to haunt my yard out this weekend. I also received a bat which you can never have too many bats!

Thanks again Landscapeman!


----------



## kmeyer1313

I loved everything in the box - it will all be used for this Halloween & future Halloweens to come......

Dracula will be staying out all year, though - can't help it! He's so cute....

& look at the adorable ornament for my tree! *insert happy noise here*

This raven is so cool & regal-looking....the raven broke off from his post in shipment, but it was a clean break & looks very easily fixable (hey, I work in a tool store - I got access to all kinds of superglue!) I can't wait to give him a place of honor...


----------



## kmeyer1313

But wait - there's more! 

I have the beginnings of a Halloween village now! Several buildings were tucked in, including houses, a castle, skeleton dudes to cruise the town, & a little gazebo made of bones (gazebones? bonezebo? surely there must be a word for it!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes, very nice cemetery sign addition for your haunt!
kmeyer, I've seen that raven before and I want one! Awesome! You're right, where that broke, you can totally glue it and you'll never tell it was broken!


----------



## kmeyer1313

Here's the rest of the buildings, & a group shot of the whole gang.....

Thank you so much again Iisa48317!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 218288
> 
> 
> I've been RRREEEEAAAPPPPEEEDDD!!!!! I will post pics, but have to follow my reaper's instructions before opening the box up any further. The suspense is killing me!


Dear Reaper,

I am trying to PM you for instructions, but I don't think it is going through... Please PM if you see this!


----------



## WitchyKitty

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Dear Reaper,
> 
> I am trying to PM you for instructions, but I don't think it is going through... Please PM if you see this!


Lol, you need instructions so you can open your box?? That's different!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, you need instructions so you can open your box?? That's different!


Adds to the suspense!!!


----------



## IshWitch

Absynthe, I'm on my cell cuz we are having a cookout in the backyard. Hold on I'll run in the house, can't figure out how to do pm on tapatalk


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm caught up now. My wish list is growing and growing and growing! There are some absolutely jaw dropping reaps out there. I'm amazed. 

printersdevil, sorry it took me so long to get this close up for you. (And even more sorry about my pasty white skin! The sun and I don't get along any more since this autoimmune disease has kicked in high gear. One step outside and I itch and burn immensely. Of course, not seeing me in the day time (even though I have a legitimate reason), yet active at night time adds to the eeriness of me being your neighbor.  Here is the pic of the runes.


----------



## The Red Hallows

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm caught up now. My wish list is growing and growing and growing! There are some absolutely jaw dropping reaps out there. I'm amazed.




Lol gigglefairy, me too. I created an album of things I'm coveting on the forum. A lot of talent and creative finds.


----------



## RCIAG

OK this was on our carport when I got home today:





When I saw how smushed it was I KNEW it was a Reaper present since that seems to be the calling card of the USPS with our Reaper gifts!!

Everything inside was fine though.

I've already eaten half the gummy body parts! I'm a sucker for a mummy too!



I almost bought all of these cut outs yesterday too!



Though I didn't take a pic of it, Augie LOVES the garland. So much he's tried to eat it & is now lying on top of it.


----------



## RCIAG

I should also add I have not the first clue who my Reaper is!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wow...another beat to all heck box from the USPS. What is up with them this year? So many people posting smashed open boxes and lost boxes!! My box was somewhat beat up on, too...not that bad, but enough that I knew it had been bounced around a lot. I took a pic of the better side of the box for my post, lol, but the top and back were squished. I've seen my fair share of orders going somewhere else, too, before making their way back towards me. 

I'm glad your items weren't damaged, RCAIG! That mummy looks really cool!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

...oh, and what is the last/back item behind the cut outs? The gothic collection thing?


----------



## JustWhisper

RCIAG said:


> I should also add I have not the first clue who my Reaper is!!


Trace the tracking number online. It may offer some clues. 

Everyone who has been reaped has received such wonderful gifts. I love that our tastes and "wants" are as varied as the artisans (aka reapers) from our group who make the gits we receive. I have been so amazed at the creativity put into everything this year. And the store bought items are so unique.


----------



## katshead42

I still haven't been reaped but I'm hopeful that my horrors will arrive any day now.  According to FEDEX my victim has her package but I haven't heard if she actually received her gifts. I worked really hard so I hope she likes them.


----------



## obcessedwithit

*OMG I have been reaped so well..................*

Thank you so much LairMistress you have nailed it. I opened up the box and read the letter and was like how did she know about ward 14...lol I guess i must of posted it...... memory not like it 'use to be...lol you did an awesome job, and I love that I can finish some items to work in my theme. she even sent the paint to paint the ward 14 sign, how cool...the help us door cling has been on my list too... and I love the white shower curtain, going in the solitary room(aka.. bathroom ) there are signs for bathrooms, condemned sign she made for nc, smoking area, arrows, creepy cloth, blood, shackes, dr costumes, chain and don't worry about the keys I have plenty left over from haunted hotel last year I can add to it, the mask made from a fencing mask is sooo awesome went and got a body to put it on, your ideas and concept behind the reap are awesome, things and ideas I had not thought of,,, so much stuff I am over whelmed..,thank you sooo much...ok enough rambling....

so here is my reap i have been working since I opened box getting things out to put with my goodies.....


----------



## fenixcelt

First, again, want to thank my Victim for being patient. I think you will truly enjoy your reap and it is on its way as we speak. Second, to my reaper, I have recieved mine, and going to fit in very well to help scare all the little children who come through my castle. Will post pics very soon. Unfortunately, no web at home.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome, obsessedwithit...nice items for an asylum! Things I wouldn't have thought of, either, like the signs, for example. Things like that give it a more realistic touch!


----------



## The Walking Dead

Love all the reaps this year.


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Red Hallows said:


> [/color]
> 
> Lol gigglefairy, me too. I created an album of things I'm coveting on the forum. A lot of talent and creative finds.


Hey! I need to steal that idea The Red Hallows!



katshead42 said:


> I still haven't been reaped but I'm hopeful that my horrors will arrive any day now.


I'm in the same boat katshead42. I've had to be rescue reaped before, so patience does look good on me. Plus it's fun looking at everyone else's goodies.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Okay, sorry to tease and run, but I have been so engrossed with and in awe of my reap that I just lost track of time!

That being said, IshWitch was my reaper and All Hail the Reaper Queen! She did such a stunning job with all of my baubles and trinkets. Not to be morbid or anything, but my kids are already fighting over who gets my reap gifts when I croak 

So, without further ado, this is how it started:









Everything was so beautifully wrapped, I didn't know where to start--but my reaper guided me through my mystical journey to uncover all the wonders she created for me:









Everything from a cute calico answer kitty with a pendulum necklace to help me debate whether or not to add a little more eye of newt, to hand crafted rune stones, a dungeon key, delicious scented tarts with a warmer, a carved wooden piece, an awesome spooky lantern with creepy cloth, pumpkin orange nail polish in an awesome skull bottle, and even the tiniest, yet most intricate of what looks to be handmade witch's hat!

But wait, there are yet more magical potions, intricate ornaments, enchanted dusts, and Spanish moss to behold:









And then, the pièce de résistance!









I was floored at how beautiful this cabinet is. Stained by hand with a hand crafted cobweb with tiny little beads that look like gorgeous drops of morning dew! 

Here is everything together:









Thank you so, so much IshWitch--you are amazing and have made this the best experience ever!


----------



## Paint It Black

That cabinet with the spiderweb is both beautiful and unique. Wonderful reap!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

The Red Hallows said:


> I've been reaped. Thank you so much Halloween Scream. I love everything and can't wait to find that special item to put in my glass cloche.
> 
> 
> First, we have plaques decorated with old witch theme photos. I love this! Eyeball gumballs and a great Halloween candle!
> View attachment 218079
> 
> 
> A glass cloche.... what to put in it. I have some ideas!
> View attachment 218090
> 
> 
> A Rachel tote bag. <3 It's all mine and nobody can claim it. Branded with my name.
> View attachment 218093
> 
> 
> A Broom ride sign. Only 25 cents. Who's up for a ride?
> View attachment 218094
> 
> 
> Hand towels. I need more hand towels. I have no idea if she knew or if she read my mind. I have never seen witch silhouette one and I'm in love. I wish they made bath towels like that, too.
> View attachment 218096
> 
> 
> A very cool witchy trinket box. I know just what to put in it.
> View attachment 218097
> 
> 
> My very own witch theme book (box) LOVE IT.
> View attachment 218098
> 
> 
> Also, I received Halloween socks!
> View attachment 218099
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU so much for all of the time you put into my gifts and for finding perfect items for my theme.


I love those witch silhouette towels--anyone know where to get them???


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reap, Absyntheminded! The cabinet is awesome! I LOVE the spiderweb design on it...beautiful! Great job, Ishwitch!


----------



## IshWitch

Thank You So Much for all of the kind words AbsyntheMinded (remember when I posted early on that I love that name, so jealous that I didn't think of it LOL)!
I just realized what you were talking about when you said the carved wooden piece, all I could think of was the cat, it is a bottle! I found it in a thrift store when I went shopping with the thrift store queen Bethany! LOL It is a perfume bottle, if you unscrew the lid you can still smell it. I looks like it is carved from Eastern Europe, but maybe from Mexico or somewhere else. I'd love to know if you find out. Oh and speaking of unscrewing things, the small bottle's lid can be open to perfume your cabinet (unless you don't like the scent) and the nail polishes are all usable except for the white one, which was dried up for some reason. 
I am overjoyed that you like everything! Honestly, I truly was worried about it!
I did make the pendulum (I make them to sell) and hand sew the hat and the spiderweb. The little witch's hat I did on a whim and came out so cute. The cabinet originally had a plexiglass window and I was going to do the spiderweb nn the back behind the shelves, but that plexi was just so boring that I'm glad I changed my mind. I am so excited you like it, I'm so happy I tried new things and that they not only worked but that I stretched my limits and learned so much! 
Enjoy!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

IshWitch said:


> Thank You So Much for all of the kind words AbsyntheMinded (remember when I posted early on that I love that name, so jealous that I didn't think of it LOL)!
> I just realized what you were talking about when you said the carved wooden piece, all I could think of was the cat, it is a bottle! I found it in a thrift store when I went shopping with the thrift store queen Bethany! LOL It is a perfume bottle, if you unscrew the lid you can still smell it. I looks like it is carved from Eastern Europe, but maybe from Mexico or somewhere else. I'd love to know if you find out. Oh and speaking of unscrewing things, the small bottle's lid can be open to perfume your cabinet (unless you don't like the scent) and the nail polishes are all usable except for the white one, which was dried up for some reason.
> I am overjoyed that you like everything! Honestly, I truly was worried about it!
> I did make the pendulum (I make them to sell) and hand sew the hat and the spiderweb. The little witch's hat I did on a whim and came out so cute. The cabinet originally had a plexiglass window and I was going to do the spiderweb nn the back behind the shelves, but that plexi was just so boring that I'm glad I changed my mind. I am so excited you like it, I'm so happy I tried new things and that they not only worked but that I stretched my limits and learned so much!
> Enjoy!


Ahhh--a hand carved perfume bottle!!! Wow--such a dreamy reap! I will do a little research and see if I can't get the story behind it. 

Also, I wanted to tell you how dear the kitty is to me because the pendulum is something my family uses when you are pregnant to discern the sex and temperament of the baby. Whether it be wive's tale or not, they haven't been wrong yet and it was really special for me to now have been gifted one of my own 

And the gorgeous cabinet--the pictures really don't do it justice--how on earth did you do the web? It is perfectly seamless!

Everything is so wonderful--thank you again!


----------



## IshWitch

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Ahhh--a hand carved perfume bottle!!! Wow--such a dreamy reap! I will do a little research and see if I can't get the story behind it.
> 
> Also, I wanted to tell you how dear the kitty is to me because the pendulum is something my family uses when you are pregnant to discern the sex and temperament of the baby. Whether it be wive's tale or not, they haven't been wrong yet and it was really special for me to now have been gifted one of my own
> 
> And the gorgeous cabinet--the pictures really don't do it justice--how on earth did you do the web? It is perfectly seamless!
> 
> Everything is so wonderful--thank you again!


My Mom would do a pendulum of the person's wedding ring or just a needle over a preggy tummy to see what the baby would be, I learned how to do that when I was little.  But the temperament I didn't know and would love to hear more on that if you want to pm me. To be honest, I only learned that I could do more than find baby sex with a pendulum just in the last 5 years! LoL

I bought 3 cabinets! I just wasn't happy with what I was finding! I had checked your pinterest and nothing was giving me the right look. I am so glad I kept looking!  The spiderweb is just embroidery floss, I used all 6 strands for the cross threads and then 3 for the spiral. I just sewed it right through the 6 strand ones so that it wouldn't slip or need a knot. Ooops! Now my secret is out! LOL I am glad you like my dew drops, too. 

You set it up just perfectly, it truly looks gorgeous!


----------



## LairMistress

Yes, I stalked a little to find that out. It was on the Likes/Dislikes post, I think. I copied that to a note on my laptop, along with the message from bethene for your likes/dislikes.

I do wish that the sign had come out better! I also hope that the cheesecloth didn't get too messed up in shipping, on the mask. I tried to twist it like the Silent Hill nurses, and went over the "hump" of the fencing mask several times with the glue mixture, to try to get it stiffer there, to make it more noticeable. Sorry about the long rambling note too, haha. I over explain quite frequently. 

I'm sorry that it took so long, but I am glad that you liked it!



obcessedwithit said:


> Thank you so much LairMistress you have nailed it. I opened up the box and read the letter and was like how did she know about ward 14...lol I guess i must of posted it...... memory not like it 'use to be...l


----------



## Witchful Thinking

GiggleFairy I agree about the wish list!! I LOVE the Reaper and will never give it up. It is my favorite start to the season but I half want to start an swap too where we could hook up with anyone who wants to make their special item and trade! LOVE those runes you got. 

RCIAG - great reap, especially the owl silhouettes...wonder where your reaper got those. Havent seen them around here.

Offmymeds-excellent asylum vintage reap for your asylum!!

Ishwitch--incredible cabinet.

Had so much fun reaping my victim-its my favorite part of the reaper. Still waiting for my reap and the suspense is killing me. A week after the shipping deadline I am wondering if one is coming! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hallorenescene

purple ferret, I'm not so crazy about your white lantern, but I immensely love your after look. 
nice reap blood. I love the cookie cutters. love the label on the bottle.
kmeyer, very cool looking card. oh, and that little vampire is adorable. and the skelly for the tree is awesome. and nice village. now that will put you on the quest for all the rest of the village pieces.
dr phibes, that is a very cool gravestone. and I agree, you can never have to many bats. that is a very cool looking bat. I don't think I have that bat.
giggle, I really love your runes.
rciag, grrrrr. that makes me angry. seems you are right. seems an awful lot of our gifts get smushed up. I wonder if we took a poll if we would find all the gifts smushed were handled by anti Halloween Samaritans. anyway, nice reap. I love the skelly. and those are not gummies, they are rubber body parts you are eating. spit them out now. lol. just joking, I'm sure they are gummies if you say so. just trying to give you a laugh after your smushed box. glad the mummy wasn't broken
obsessed, nice reap. mostly I am impressed with the fencing mask too. great idea. that will be an awesome prop. you got a lot of good stuff there.
Absyntheminded, I remember ish posting a picture of that cabinet as a tease. it's very pretty. wow! nice oddities to fill it with. you must be thrilled.


----------



## killerhaunts

Oh My God! RCIAG, I am glad nothing was ruined! Maybe next time I'll "pre-crush" the box so USPS will think someone has already abused it for them ...
Glad you like the Mummy and the gummies and all the other goodies.


----------



## S_Toast

Halloween Scream said:


> Pictures as promised! First, I should add that about a week ago I received a postcard from my Reaper when she made a stop in my neck of the woods, Disneyland! My almost-two-year old loved it to death before I could take a picture (It had Micky on it, after all).
> 
> First up, my very cute, decorated box:
> View attachment 217802
> 
> 
> Inside was this gorgeous handmade voodoo book (I'm doing a voodoo theme for this year's party). The details are fantastic!:
> View attachment 217803
> 
> 
> I open it up to find the most fantastic, handmade, voodoo trinkets. Here's a look at the vodoo doll, chicken foot, a tuft of feathers. These are so perfect because I was just starting to stress about not having time to make little detailed things like this for the party:
> View attachment 217804
> 
> 
> A close-up of the vodoo doll (check out the handmade pins):
> View attachment 217806
> 
> 
> Close-up of the chicken foot and feather tuft (the note from my reaper said it came from her chickens and parrot - how cool is that!):
> View attachment 217807
> 
> 
> I have always have Dia De Los Muertos display, and my reaper made me a gorgeous homemade sugar skull with handmade paper:
> View attachment 217808
> 
> 
> We have a Halloween tree that stays up from October to December. I LOVE this handmade graveyard scene ornament. On the bottom it says "Secret Reaper 2014" so I'll always know when I got it. I'll treasure it forever!:
> View attachment 217825
> 
> 
> Rounding out all the goodies are two paper lanterns (I bought a bunch of these in orange last year, they look great), and some Halloween socks (you can never have too many):
> View attachment 217826
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much *S_Toast*!
> I love everything. This brings my streak of awesome Reaper years to 4/4! Looking forward to putting up everything very soon!


Looks like the ghost in the ornament "sank" in transit. You can maybe gently shake him back into position above the graves? I'm glad you are happy with the items. I had fun making them. It was a great chance to pull out all of my craft materials i had put away when my son was born 4 years ago. Happy Haunting All!


----------



## RCIAG

I put the garland in our fireplace to keep Augie from eating it & he just sat & stared at it the rest of the nite!

I like the pre-mangle idea killerhaunts, that might actually work.


----------



## 13mummy

I've been REAPED!! Thanks so much KeriMonster!!

Here are all the goodies I got! She did an amazing job of wrapping everything. I didn't want to open because it looked so good!!
















I have a halloween tree, which is bigger then my xmas tree. So I'm very excited about these very cool ornaments.
















I'm a HUGE Fan of Sam.!!









She also thought of my 3 boys and got them some Sam love.









Some spooky moss for my cemetery, which I will find many usages for.









A cool Haunted Bird House









She also got a little something for my three boys. These splatting pumpkins which they played with for hours.
















And finally all my goodies!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reap, 13mummy! The little house is awesome!


----------



## Paint It Black

I just saw a review on the package of Spooky Moss by the Hollywood Haunters. It is like a garland that you stretch across a bannister or fence or something, and then tie on each end. It really does make for an instant haunted house. I want some.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> I just saw a review on the package of Spooky Moss by the Hollywood Haunters. It is like a garland that you stretch across a bannister or fence or something, and then tie on each end. It really does make for an instant haunted house. I want some.


Ohhhh now I do too!


----------



## PMTT

Paint It Black said:


> I just saw a review on the package of Spooky Moss by the Hollywood Haunters. It is like a garland that you stretch across a bannister or fence or something, and then tie on each end. It really does make for an instant haunted house. I want some.


I need to find me some of that!!! I don't think I've ever seen that here though


----------



## WitchyKitty

Me, too!! That could come in handy!!! Where is it from??


----------



## IshWitch

That's cool, but I just go outside and pull some of my trees LoL


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Well I have already apologize for my late response on the other SR thread but I am here to apologize once again to my lovely Reaper Jezebel_Boo and to post pics of the amazing gifts she sent my way! She put so much thought and time into the packing and the items I could not be more grateful. Thank you so much JEZEBEL_BOO I loved everything!!! *

*First the amazing packaging with a mummy wrapped all around it….Than a fabulous animated clown, creepy cloth, table cloths, glittered light up pumpkins, great skelly stuff, goggly eyes, popcorn containers and a great rubber duck pond that will have halloween rubber duckies*


----------



## Kelloween

Great reap Jezebel and Spookilicious!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reap, Spookilicious!! Those Halloween colored popcorn holders would be awesome for a Halloween carnival theme...and also for a Halloween scary movie night! Love the ducks, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am really loving the whole idea some of you are having to buy a full size cardboard posable character and tape it around the box!! It just looks really cool.


----------



## offmymeds

oohhh, is that one of those blow up ducks for a duck pond game?


----------



## peeweepinson

I'm still waiting...sniff..sniff...maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

13mummy, yeah, another reaping. nice gifts mummy. and look at the 3 cute little goblins. pib, that is interesting about the moss. great addition for a gift. I want some too.
spooky mama, I love the packaging. wow!, awesome clown. cute little rubber duckies. and I know your love for glitter. I bet those pumpkins you are adoring. are the rubber duckies something you can use in your class? they get something right, show kindness to another, and get to have a duck on their desk for a day?
peewee, I hope you and every one waiting get reaped tomorrow.

annddd, I managed to get a 2nd large sticker off my package to save. one more to go. it will be more of a challenge because the post office put a shipping label right smack on top of it. but I love the sticker so I am determined.


----------



## bethene

Anyone not reaped, please let me know, and I will look into it..


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I wasn't


----------



## Ophelia

*Neither have I. I'm more concerned about when my victim's will arrive!*


----------



## krnlmustrd

I'm still playing the waiting game too...


----------



## LairMistress

I love the cutouts on the boxes too. I wish I'd thought of that!

obcessedwithit, I hope that the fencing mask didn't get too messed up in shipping. This is what it looked like before I packed it up. I put it in the blue bag because it wasn't 100% dry when I needed to send it.

Originally, I had tea-stained gauze, but as I said on another post here, I used the tea that I was drinking, which was sweetened. When I took the mask down from the cabinet to pack it, I saw that it had molded! So I attempted to wash the gauze, and the washing machine ate it.  That really sent me into a panic, thinking I'd broken my new washer, haha. Thankfully, it came unwound the day before yesterday, and I was able to pull it out from under the agitator. 

Anyway, I cut the cheesecloth into strips so it wouldn't be heavy and fall off. Hopefully the glue is good enough, or it can be re-glued if necessary.


----------



## Bethany

bethene said:


> Anyone not reaped, please let me know, and I will look into it..


Me  I am still waiting.


----------



## Hilda

I too am reap less. 

Bethene, and as you are aware, my box to my victim is crossing the country several times courtesy of the USPS. I hope it arrives safely soon. 
I only wish I were as well traveled.


----------



## Secretsecret

Bethany, 

Fear not your reaping is coming. I had to wait for a few items I needed to get here but it will be on its way to you soon. I am so sorry for the delay. 

Signed, 
Your secret reaper


----------



## Bethany

Secretsecret said:


> Bethany,
> 
> Fear not your reaping is coming. I had to wait for a few items I needed to get here but it will be on its way to you soon. I am so sorry for the delay.
> 
> Signed,
> Your secret reaper


I knew it was coming.  Thank you for being my reaper. 
I am keeping myself busy decorating my house. 

So that means Hilda is not my reaper as the pkg. she sent is traveling the country. LOL


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> I knew it was coming.  Thank you for being my reaper.
> I am keeping myself busy decorating my house.
> 
> So that means Hilda is not my reaper as the pkg. she sent is traveling the country. LOL


Maybe I am. Maybe not. Perhaps that was a ruse to throw you off track. Or perhaps it wasn't. Muwhaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## katshead42

I totally missed it but my victim posted pics of her reap and she liked everything I made. I am super happy today.


----------



## Bethany

I can see how that would happen. This thread has moved along quickly!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my poor victim should finally be reaped tomorrow. It's not MY fault the west coast is so far away!


----------



## Bethany

Not me.  I am not on the west coast.


----------



## hallorenescene

it's like I go to work, and when I come home there are 15 pages to catch up on.


----------



## a_granger

Still waiting but I know there were some delays so no worries!!! I know I'll love the gifts when ever they arrive! !


----------



## a_granger

Hallow, I like the new avatar!


----------



## printersdevil

So sorry to have not gotten these posted sooner. I receive this wonderful Reap on TUesday from nhh and I have been running on low batteries all week and life has been in the way. I did PM her and hear back from her though.

Now to share my wonderful goodies!!! I am not sure how she packed so much goodness and wonderful things in the two boxes so compactly. I am so touched by all the special things that she put together for me.

Here is an overall photo: (I hope I did not leave anything out since I have had the items spread out to look at since they came and I have a lot of crafting and other décor out, too. 








Next we have another overview so that you can see the three bunches of black and purple roses and one of the special frames that she decorated for my fortune teller theme---complete with a fortune teller image to display. There are two other frames with FT images in them at the back, too. Love them!!!








My favorite is the witch spellbook that is actually one of the hidden compartment boxes. That image on the front is one of my all time favorite witch images. I am so happy about this. Below are several photos of it including the wonderful décor inside the box.













Inside of box:








Another favorite two items are the wonderful pieces of jewelry. First is a necklace that has a great image of a Ouija Board on one side and the other side is a beautiful crescent moon. I am not sure what the necklace chain is made of but it is beautiful.







The other piece of jewelry is a pin of a witch and I am so in love with it. My husband just sort of groans about it because he knows that I will wear it OFTEN.








Another unique set of items is the small potion bottles. I don't have any this small and will put them to good use!!!
Here is a close up of them.







Cute tombstone container







Adorable witch figurine. This is so unique!







The final photo is of the other two fortune teller frames and some large potion labels.








Nhh, you spoiled me and send so many perfect things for me to use this year and in the future. Thank you so much. You ROCK!


OMG, I forgot one thing for sure. It is in my book bag because I carried it to school with me to try to enjoy. It is a CD of gypsy music that nhh made for me. I was unable to play it at school for some reason and have not had time to listen yet. I thought it was the musical that was posted in the Party Ideas Form on the Fortune Teller's thread, but it isn't. So more music. Yea! 

Also if you are doing fortune tellers, be sure to go to that thread. Great ideas there and that gypsy musical is wonderful and includes the lyrics.


----------



## RCIAG

Someone asked what something was in one of my pictures, I can't backread now to find out who asked, but it's Creepy Printed Fabric, like the fabric on the left in this pic.










Augie is STILL eyeing that garland & all but 2 gummies are left. And the fake ear. I didn't actually eat that. I'm thrilled with the owl & rat cut outs & bottle labels too because I was thinking about getting some the last time I was in the Dollar Tree.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you for showing a close up of these. They look great. I have the stones, just not sure I can do this. LOL, guess I don't have a lot to lose since they will be for me. LOL




GiggleFairy said:


> I'm caught up now. My wish list is growing and growing and growing! There are some absolutely jaw dropping reaps out there. I'm amazed.
> 
> printersdevil, sorry it took me so long to get this close up for you. (And even more sorry about my pasty white skin! The sun and I don't get along any more since this autoimmune disease has kicked in high gear. One step outside and I itch and burn immensely. Of course, not seeing me in the day time (even though I have a legitimate reason), yet active at night time adds to the eeriness of me being your neighbor.  Here is the pic of the runes.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, what a fantastic reap. this reap is right up your alley. I love jewelry, and that beaded necklace and the cameo witch, superb. do you think your reaper made that cameo? that is just so cool. and your spell book, and the tombstone. this rocks.
rciag, I wasn't the one that asked, but only because they asked first. I was wondering though. so do you have plans for the material? it is very pretty.
thanks granger. I use to change avatars more often. it's been awhile, so it just seemed I should.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

wickedwillingwench said:


> my poor victim should finally be reaped tomorrow. It's not MY fault the west coast is so far away!


Well, guess it isn't me. sigh


----------



## printersdevil

Dear Victim, your package is still in on the way. Never fear it is coming. I see there are several still waiting, so hold on the Reaper Owls have been really busy with this many packages this year. Exciting photos!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that moss!!!

13 Mummy, love that haunted house and your boys are precious!!!


----------



## EveningKiss

I am still waiting BUT maybe my reap will come for my birthday in the morning. =)


----------



## MichaelMyers1

My reaper got reaped today! I hope the liked their box as much as I liked putting it together for them


----------



## hallorenescene

og goody, more pics to come.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Printersdevil, awesome reap! Love the witch box, the broom parking statue and really love the witch cameo!


----------



## The Red Hallows

a_granger said:


> Hallow, I like the new avatar!



Me Hallow or another Hallow? I did change my avatar. So, it might be me you're talking to.


----------



## bethene

to the ones who said they have not been reaped, several folks have things in transit . Some had reapers that I needed to contact, and have not heard back, but never fear,, you shall be reaped no matter what! I am hopeful to hear from them yet...


----------



## GiggleFairy

Witchful Thinking said:


> GiggleFairy I agree about the wish list!! I LOVE the Reaper and will never give it up. It is my favorite start to the season but I half want to start an swap too where we could hook up with anyone who wants to make their special item and trade! LOVE those runes you got.
> 
> Had so much fun reaping my victim-its my favorite part of the reaper. Still waiting for my reap and the suspense is killing me. A week after the shipping deadline I am wondering if one is coming! Keeping my fingers crossed.





hallorenescene said:


> giggle, I really love your runes.


Witchful Thinking and hallorenscene, thank you both so very much for the compliment. This was the first time I'd ever drawn the symbols. I made these runes for my victim, DieselFreak. I placed them in an Olive Green organza bag. I have a serious problem with color - I love it! I have a difficult time picking out a single color. I wear black 99.999% of the time. When I had to pick out what color back to place the runes in, I though my head was going to explode. Again . . . . ! The color I chose made me think of the Earth and I felt that appropriate. I was pleased with the way they turned out for my first attempt. I wanted to make soooo many things for DieselFreak. If I would have had more time and my hands would have been more cooperative, *sigh*. She and I had so many things in common! I was afraid I was going to want to keep everything and not send anything, lol. Witchful Thinking, I've thought about that "swap" idea for Halloween Tree ornaments Great minds think alike! 



killerhaunts said:


> Oh My God! RCIAG, I am glad nothing was ruined! Maybe next time I'll "pre-crush" the box so USPS will think someone has already abused it for them ...


LMAO! You might be on to something killerhaunts!



Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well I have already apologize for my late response on the other SR thread but I am here to apologize once again to my lovely Reaper Jezebel_Boo and to post pics of the amazing gifts she sent my way! She put so much thought and time into the packing and the items I could not be more grateful. Thank you so much JEZEBEL_BOO I loved everything!!! *
> 
> *First the amazing packaging with a mummy wrapped all around it….Than a fabulous animated clown, creepy cloth, table cloths, glittered light up pumpkins, great skelly stuff, goggly eyes, popcorn containers and a great rubber duck pond that will have halloween rubber duckies*


My daughter would fight you to the death for your rubber duck pond and Halloween rubber duckies Spoolilicious mama! She collects rubber duckies. 



peeweepinson said:


> I'm still waiting...sniff..sniff...maybe tomorrow!!!





Ophelia said:


> *Neither have I. I'm more concerned about when my victim's will arrive!*





krnlmustrd said:


> I'm still playing the waiting game too...





Bethany said:


> Me  I am still waiting.





Hilda said:


> I too am reap less.





a_granger said:


> Still waiting but I know there were some delays so no worries!!! I know I'll love the gifts when ever they arrive! !





EveningKiss said:


> I am still waiting BUT maybe my reap will come for my birthday in the morning. =)


I'm still waiting, too. Y'all know we should still be partying in Bethene's bushes, right? Confucius says, he who gets reaped last, parties longest. 



RCIAG said:


> Someone asked what something was in one of my pictures, I can't backread now to find out who asked, but it's Creepy Printed Fabric, like the fabric on the left in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augie is STILL eyeing that garland & all but 2 gummies are left. And the fake ear. I didn't actually eat that. I'm thrilled with the owl & rat cut outs & bottle labels too because I was thinking about getting some the last time I was in the Dollar Tree.


I believe it was WitchyKitty who wanted to know RCIAG.  



printersdevil said:


> Thank you for showing a close up of these. They look great. I have the stones, just not sure I can do this. LOL, guess I don't have a lot to lose since they will be for me. LOL


You can do it printersdevil! There are always more stones where those came from.


----------



## clowns_eat_people

I haven't received mine either but I'm glad I'm in good company. ? we can all stare out the window together. I'm sure my neighbors love that I keep popping out to the front every time I hear a truck. (Esp cause I'm decorating now and each time I come out with more and more fake blood and paint splatter on me)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes, it was me who was curious about the skull print fabric, RCIAG.  Very cool!


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I have been thinking for a few days, I wonder if I am gonna get reaped. Every single day it has become more and more suspenseful, but today it all paid off. I got seriously seriously seriously spoiled from my amazing reaper, Michael Myers 1. She has been watching my posts and my big build this year and couldn't of reaped me any better. So thank you thank you thank you, MichaelMyers1.....I love every single item in my box. My daughter is mad that she didn't get a jack cup too but it will be perfect for me at my internship.


----------



## hallorenescene

havoc, nice reap. I have that spider skeleton, I love mine. what exactly is in the box under the spider? I love the face. is it a pumpkin or what? it looks awesome.
oh, sorry red hallows, if you just changed your avatar too, it's probably you. I'm hallo. but every once in awhile someone calls me hallow. so I just answer.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

bethene said:


> to the ones who said they have not been reaped, several folks have things in transit . Some had reapers that I needed to contact, and have not heard back, but never fear,, you shall be reaped no matter what! I am hopeful to hear from them yet...


I am still waiting patiently...well mostly patiently  I know things happen that have to take priority and it was encouraging to see a couple people still saying they shipped recently or things are on their way. My favorite part of the reaper is truly the stalking, planning and reaping. I would do this even if I didn't get anything! My eyes do go straight to the porch every time I turn the corner and can see my house though!

Really enjoying the pictures. Such a generous year this is - breakage or no breakage! Nhh - LOVE your reap of printersdevil! MichaelMyers1 excellent job with Halloween Havoc. This thread is like Christmas morning watching all the people you care about open up the gifts that were picked out for them.


----------



## sikntwizted

Been off of here for a while due to working like a mule for the last two weeks. That's some amazing reapings!!! Also some impressive (in a bad way) damage. Hate to see cool stuff like that broken, or worse, lost. Not cool. Glad I encased the inside of my box with a Styrofoam box. I'll probably do that again next year. And encase the entire thing in tape. So much talent here, hate to see it trashed.


----------



## Bethany

Great reaps yet again!! 
Really like the skull fabric. nice print for curtains 
I am really happy my victim's items made it all in one piece. Must have been because it was all packed so tight. LOL


----------



## IshWitch

What page# is your victim's reaping on, Bethany? I can't find it and wanted to see. This thread is huge!


----------



## lizzyborden

purpleferrets3 said:


> Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper Lizzyborden! I love everything and cant wait to get started decorating this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box inspectors
> 
> 
> View attachment 216896
> 
> 
> All my glorious gifts
> 
> View attachment 216897
> 
> 
> Skellington meeting the new guys
> 
> 
> View attachment 216898
> 
> 
> I received a awesome skeleton reaper, creepy cloth, webbing, pumpkin candles, a strobe light, a lighted pumpkin and some cool yard stakes and a sign that says Keep calm and scare on and 2 skeletons! Thank you for sending me so many wonderful gifts!


So glad you liked everything! Your box inspectors are adorable.


----------



## lizzyborden

Love everyone's reapings! Hoping I get some time to go through the entire thread so I don't miss anything. 

I too am still waiting for my reaping and trying to decide just how much decorating I'm going to do this year. Will post pictures as soon package is received.


----------



## Ophelia

Witchful Thinking said:


> I am still waiting patiently...well mostly patiently  I know things happen that have to take priority and it was encouraging to see a couple people still saying they shipped recently or things are on their way. My favorite part of the reaper is truly the stalking, planning and reaping. I would do this even if I didn't get anything! My eyes do go straight to the porch every time I turn the corner and can see my house though!


*This, exactly!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Havoc, great reap! The spider skeleton is cool!


----------



## texaslucky

I mailed late so sorry Mr. or Ms. Victim. It should be there early next week. So sorry for the delay and I really thought it would get there by this weekend, but alas no.. It is on the way and I can't wait. I know that is your feeling to.


----------



## hauntfordad

My gift should be delivered to my secret reaper today. Check your front porches.


----------



## fanboy

Everyone continuing to get such great reaps!

I still haven't gotten mine yet. And my victim got theirs over a week ago but has not posted anything. They must have hated it.


----------



## ajbanz

Fanboy. Maybe your victim, like me, is out of town. I don't know if I have been reaped or not. Need to wait until Monday.


----------



## Hilda

Yay!! I am no longer reap less!! 
So sweet!! It made my day. I will post pics later on tonight when I get my rug rats all settled.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I've been reaped! You know every single year I am surprised at how perfect and generous reapers are. This year my reaper sent things for both my daughter AND I. What she didn't know is this was the first year my daughter was totally in to the exchange ! So thank you thank you thank you.

I'm struggling with adding pictures. Trying again!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reap, Creepy Spiders! Love that fancy skull with the spider web design on it!


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> What page# is your victim's reaping on, Bethany? I can't find it and wanted to see. This thread is huge!


It is post #937 page may differ but for me it is page 94


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks Bethany!


----------



## IshWitch

LoL, I have mine on the highest setting so this is only page 36


----------



## clowns_eat_people

YEA!!!! I was reaped!!! 

I was going over plans for Halloween when I saw the mail man struggling with a box. Needless to say I RAN out to meet him.

I have a lot of pictures I will post soon. 

Thank you living dead girl 1031!!!!

The fun thing is all the stuff I received I was going to make for our party, just haven't gotten to it all.

So YAY!!! 

THANKS AGAIN!!! 

Pictures to come.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Oh............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... I have been struck speechless. I was on my way home from work and stopped to pick up dinner. As I was driving through my neighborhood I see a UPS truck on one of the sidestreets. I know I am being silly but I slow down to see if he turns my direction. He DOES! I drive to my culdesac....slow down again to see if he pulls in. He does!!!! He then drives to another house. Bummer. Oh well at least it is Friday. Oh wait.....he pulls over to my house. I rip the door to the house open and whisper to my fiance in a crazed half shout I think this is my REAP!! He chuckles and comes to the door and watches the UPS guy hand me an amazon package I totally forgot was coming today. I come in the house and laugh at myself a little for how crazed I got so quickly. Then I hear "UPS we forgot one"!!!! I started running in place and jumping up and down twice as crazed as I was before. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! And OH what a reaping it is. I can't stop doing a happy dance. I LOVE everything. My reaper put so much work into my gifts. I am beyond grateful. Our dinner has been getting cold for awhile now. I promised I would go eat before loading and posting pictures if I got to open it before dinner.....but I will be back tonight to post pics!! Thank you Reaper!!! I sincerely hope you reveal yourself. If you did in the package I missed it and will need to look closer.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... I have been struck speechless. I was on my way home from work and stopped to pick up dinner. As I was driving through my neighborhood I see a UPS truck on one of the sidestreets. I know I am being silly but I slow down to see if he turns my direction. He DOES! I drive to my culdesac....slow down again to see if he pulls in. He does!!!! He then drives to another house. Bummer. Oh well at least it is Friday. Oh wait.....he pulls over to my house. I rip the door to the house open and whisper to my fiance in a crazed half shout I think this is my REAP!! He chuckles and comes to the door and watches the UPS guy hand me an amazon package I totally forgot was coming today. I come in the house and laugh at myself a little for how crazed I got so quickly. Then I hear "UPS we forgot one"!!!! I started running in place and jumping up and down twice as crazed as I was before. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! And OH what a reaping it is. I can't stop doing a happy dance. I LOVE everything. My reaper put so much work into my gifts. I am beyond grateful. Our dinner has been getting cold for awhile now. I promised I would go eat before loading and posting pictures if I got to open it before dinner.....but I will be back tonight to post pics!! Thank you Reaper!!! I sincerely hope you reveal yourself. If you did in the package I missed it and will need to look closer.


Hahahaha! The delivery guys must think we are all bat .... crazy, lol. Isn't it hard to try and eat dinner when all you want to do is play with and post your pics??


----------



## printersdevil

Creepy Spiders love the skull and the jelly sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## clowns_eat_people

I hope I can post my pictures correctly.

The first set is of the box, I noticed it was painted and the trees where hand painted on..how cool is that?! I love the spray painted "reaped" on there. 

Different things to put on my windows for the outside. An operating try filled with bloody parts 

I loved how "living dead girl 1031" revealed who she was. In that little coffin that was at the bottom of the box

There was a envelope with aged documents that showed the staff and the residents of the asylum. Bottles with different parts and medicine. Which are all things I was going to make but haven't gotten around to it.

The sign was the first thing I saw and literally she could have stopped there. I wanted one sooo bad!!! It's so amazing!!!

Now the sad part...as with the usps current trend there was some breakage. The arsenic bottle shattered, one of the frames broke glass and all (but I took the picture and will put it another frame) and then the brain jar smashed and fake blood leaked out. I'm sure the postal service FREAKED when blood started coming out.

It was all so amazing and the fact that it cuts down on my Halloween to do list is just amazing. I can't wait to use everything!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Ooo, gross, and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## ooojen

Fantastic reap, and it sounds like it fit your wants perfectly! That's such a shame about the jars; they look like they were great. That brain looks amazing. Maybe you can lift the arsenic label with a hair dryer and re-use it...maybe not if it got wet. There are still an awful lot of treasures!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that sign! Lots and lots of cool things for your Haunt.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Awesome reap ,must have taken a lot of time to stalk


----------



## Kymmm

Oh my gosh!! I am SO missing being a part of this, but I am SO loving seeing all the wonderful Reapings!!! You all are by far the most thoughtful, creeative and generous creeps on the web!!  Great job everyone, great job!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Loved the reveal, Living Dead Girl. Everything looked great, despite any breakage, which is a shame. An outstanding reap regardless!! I especially liked the silver tray and all the pictures.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha! The delivery guys must think we are all bat .... crazy, lol. Isn't it hard to try and eat dinner when all you want to do is play with and post your pics??


Yes it was torture eating and trying to pay attention - couldn't get back to my reap fast enough. I am overwhelmed with gratitude for my reaper, hauntfordad's, generosity, thoughtfulness and talent. You picked items that were perfect for me and my style. Here are the pictures:

My reaper got me a great frame I can use for my spooky picture project (so much spooky inspiration is flooding my brain) and an extreme multi-colored strobe. I can tell my reaper stalked me!








A beautiful potion bottle for my collection...Slimy Spider Eggs. Eww.  I love it. And I did not even know this incredible product existed. We always carve elaborate pumpkins which is hard but this year we branched out into funkins which was harder. This is going to make life SO much easier. Thank you for introducing me to this!!








I adore this and will for years to come. Poe is a favorite and I worked this summer on my first ever tombstone that was Poe themed. Clearly my reaper was an excellent stalker - this will go down as the year of Poe at my house  This is such a great prop - right up my alley AND I have looked at the raven on the skull prop and almost bought it but never did! It will remind me of you every year now reaper. It came undone from the books in transit but is easily reattached. I am so glad everything was intact because the box was pretty smushed and there was only some tape left on top. One side of the box was no longer even taped shut!








And if all that wasn't already enough....the piece de resistance. I fell in love with this spell book before I even got it out of the box. It is PERFECT. You are so talented hauntfordad. I can't stop fawning over it. It is the perfect addition to my witches kitchen/potions.








Here it is all together. Several of the items were wrapped in creepy cloth which I am always in need of. Reapers RULE!








A heart full of Halloween thank you's to you!!


----------



## Spookerstar

I love the way you tell the story. I feel like I am there with you running in place and squealing. Hurry for Reaping Day!




Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... I have been struck speechless. I was on my way home from work and stopped to pick up dinner. As I was driving through my neighborhood I see a UPS truck on one of the sidestreets. I know I am being silly but I slow down to see if he turns my direction. He DOES! I drive to my culdesac....slow down again to see if he pulls in. He does!!!! He then drives to another house. Bummer. Oh well at least it is Friday. Oh wait.....he pulls over to my house. I rip the door to the house open and whisper to my fiance in a crazed half shout I think this is my REAP!! He chuckles and comes to the door and watches the UPS guy hand me an amazon package I totally forgot was coming today. I come in the house and laugh at myself a little for how crazed I got so quickly. Then I hear "UPS we forgot one"!!!! I started running in place and jumping up and down twice as crazed as I was before. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! And OH what a reaping it is. I can't stop doing a happy dance. I LOVE everything. My reaper put so much work into my gifts. I am beyond grateful. Our dinner has been getting cold for awhile now. I promised I would go eat before loading and posting pictures if I got to open it before dinner.....but I will be back tonight to post pics!! Thank you Reaper!!! I sincerely hope you reveal yourself. If you did in the package I missed it and will need to look closer.


----------



## bethene

I have quite a few who still have pkg's in route, 3 who I messaged and have not heard back from yet. I messaged a 2nd time today and said, if i do not hear from you this week end I will assign rescue reapers to your victims. 

If ANY one else has NOT been reaped please contact me so I can get to the bottom of it!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow! Wow Wow Wow! That is one amazing spell book. How did they make that? I love the Poe books too...is that hand made as well? You are one lucky victim. Awesome Reap!



Witchful Thinking said:


> Yes it was torture eating and trying to pay attention - couldn't get back to my reap fast enough. Please, please reaper. If you left me a clue I am not smart enough to figure it out. I looked all over the box and wonderous gifts and cannot figure out who you are. Please reveal yourself - I am dying of suspense and overwhelmed with gratitude for your generosity, thoughtfulness and talent. You picked items that were perfect for me and my style. Here are the pictures:
> 
> My reaper got me a great frame I can use for my spooky picture project (so much spooky inspiration is flooding my brain) and an extreme multi-colored strobe. I can tell my reaper stalked me!
> View attachment 218865
> 
> 
> A beautiful potion bottle for my collection...Slimy Spider Eggs. Eww.  I love it. And I did not even know this incredible product existed. We always carve elaborate pumpkins which is hard but this year we branched out into funkins which was harder. This is going to make life SO much easier. Thank you for introducing me to this!!
> View attachment 218866
> 
> 
> I adore this and will for years to come. Poe is a favorite and I worked this summer on my first ever tombstone that was Poe themed. Clearly my reaper was an excellent stalker - this will go down as the year of Poe at my house  This is such a great prop - right up my alley AND I have looked at the raven on the skull prop and almost bought it but never did! It will remind me of you every year now reaper. It came undone from the books in transit but is easily reattached. I am so glad everything was intact because the box was pretty smushed and there was only some tape left on top. One side of the box was no longer even taped shut!
> View attachment 218867
> 
> 
> And if all that wasn't already enough....the piece de resistance. I fell in love with this spell book before I even got it out of the box. It is PERFECT. You are so talented whoever you are reaper. I can't stop fawning over it. It is the perfect addition to my witches kitchen/potions.
> View attachment 218868
> 
> 
> Here it is all together. Several of the items were wrapped in creepy cloth which I am always in need of. Reapers RULE!
> View attachment 218869
> 
> 
> A heart full of Halloween thank you's to you!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lots of cool items for your haunt, clowns_eat_people! The sign is great!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reap!! LOVE the spell book Witchful Thinking!!


----------



## Spookerstar

I am trying to get caught up after a few hectic days. I love the good weather! Such a cute idea. I am also drooling over those lights. That is about how many I need for my house but they only sell them in packs of 3 or 4 that I have seen. Fun Reap!


doto said:


> I sent my Thank you to 13mummy right away but this is the first opportunity I have had to post photos. The moment I saw 13mummy's name on the package I remembered it from my first Secret Reaper as she was my first victim. The items are perfect. Almost all of my purchases this year have been different skulls and skeletons and the bag of bones is a perfect compliment to all of my purchases. The huge package of tea lights is something which was definetly needed. The LED tea lights I have are going on their 4rth halloween and this doesn't neccessarily mean they will work. Replacements were a neccessity this year.
> 
> Most importantly she has given me the gift of good weather. She packaged up some good weather and sent it east to Ottawa where we have had a lousy run of weather in 3 of the last 4 years. Anyone who has visited Winnipeg knows good weather doesn't come easily so to give up a little piece of such a rare commodity is the best give of this years Secret Reaper period.
> Thanks Again 13mummy!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow Frogkid11! Fantastic Reap...lucky victim OffMyMeds. Cant wait for you to post pics of your haunt!



offmymeds said:


> more pics
> View attachment 217960
> View attachment 217961
> View attachment 217962
> View attachment 217963
> View attachment 217964
> View attachment 217965
> View attachment 217966
> View attachment 217967


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy spiders, nice box décor. I love your skull, and I like the glitter spider web. say, you two are a nice looking couple.
clowns eat people, wow! even the box was exciting. you really got a haul there. some very useful stuff. to bad some of it was broken, but for the most part, not to much. and you got that awesome sign. 
witchful thinking, good reap. the spell book was spell binding. and you're right, a haunter can never have enough creepy cloth.


----------



## Bethany

Spookerstar said:


> I am trying to get caught up after a few hectic days. I love the good weather! Such a cute idea. I am also drooling over those lights. That is about how many I need for my house but they only sell them in packs of 3 or 4 that I have seen. Fun Reap!


I got a pack of 24 tealights for $10 at BJ's. I think Sam's Club also has them and maybe michael's & if you use a 40% off coupon at michaels....

Great reaps. I am going to have to go back through this thread from the beginning so I can Pin stuff to my Pinterest board.


----------



## IshWitch

Me too! So many great ideas! I have gotten my tealight packs from Sam's and they come with an extra battery for each


----------



## Ophelia

*Yay! My victim's packaged is showing as "Delivered"! There's one worry out of the way.*


----------



## IshWitch

Who could it be?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*What amazing reaps! Love everything!*


----------



## Hilda

Here we go! Thank you so much Reaper. You did a lovely and thoughtful job of reaping me! I appreciate everything.
First of all Dobson our butler presents the wonderful selection of DT supplies I received. All my favorite stuff! I love it!! 








There is this BEAUTIFUL terrarium. I LOVE IT! Unfortunately, all the contents had spilled during shipping BUT nothing was broken... so I think I put it back together correctly. Look closely. Look how darling this is. Thank you so much. There is also an air plant that goes inside, but for the photograph I left it out so you could see the little details in the scene inside the jar. This is a great addition to my witches kitchen! Thank you!








This is our favorite gift! A cheerful Halloween painting. This is so us!! We love it. It is such an honor to have a piece of your original art. You did great! 
Thank you so much. 








Here is the air plant from the terrarium, with care instructions. I've never had one before, and it's a perfect addition to my little witch window sill display. I am so excited.
Finally, there was a lovely note and a beautiful Halloween card with a poem written inside. 








Thank you so much for everything, and the time you took to reap me and create personal items for our home. You did a wonderful job!
Welcome to HalloweenForum!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

wow, great reap Hilda!!! I love the little terrarium,your butler looks awesome!!!


----------



## fenixcelt

Ok, finally able to do this. Finding a place for everything is going to be easy. Love the fact that I have my very own Zombie now.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Well, another disapointment going out to the mailbox today, still no box


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I can't go get my box until tomorrow but am so so excited. Who would have thought coming back from vacation could be so exciting!


----------



## GiggleFairy

bethene said:


> I have quite a few who still have pkg's in route, 3 who I messaged and have not heard back from yet. I messaged a 2nd time today and said, if i do not hear from you this week end I will assign rescue reapers to your victims.
> 
> If ANY one else has NOT been reaped please contact me so I can get to the bottom of it!!



And all hail the Great Pumpkin for the rescue reapers, too! (And Bethene keeping up with everything!) I've seen a particular HF member who doesn't even partake in SR, but volunteers to be a rescue reaper if need be. Talk about super nice. It's so awesome having people who will give again without expecting anything in return just to make sure someone else has a positive experience in the reaper exchange. *insert warm fuzzies here* I've had a rescue reaper in the past and I have yet to be reaped this year. (I know there are packages still in transit, so I'm not sweating it.  )Hmmm . . . is it possible I if I'm RR'd this year I'll hold the record for most RR's?  Is that like being the biggest loser? *scratches head* Oh good lawd baby jeezus I'm going to give myself a headache!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow! Still catching up and came upon this one. Normal Like You, you are an amazing artist. Great work. Lucky victim!



kfinley said:


> I got reaped! And let me tell you, it was awesome!!!! o.m.g.
> 
> I came home late today to find this in my living room:
> View attachment 218058
> 
> 
> My fiancé tells me the FedEx driver had a very confused look on his face when he delivered it. You know he had to tell his wife about this one package he delivered! Ha! I opened it carefully, and as each piece came out, my smile got bigger and bigger.
> 
> *NormalLikeYou* crafted me a tombstone set up that was based off of Darkwing Ducks sorcerous girlfriend, Morgana McCawber. (So clever they thought of this since I live so close to Disney!!) They handmade the tombstone and then, the best part were the spider webbing metal that flanks the tombstone - which my fiancé studied for a good hour. "They made these??!"
> 
> View attachment 218062
> 
> View attachment 218064
> 
> View attachment 218073
> 
> 
> This is amazing work and I cannot thank them enough!!
> 
> To complete the set up,
> 
> View attachment 218068
> 
> View attachment 218072
> 
> 
> I just tried out one of my labels on the bottles I just bought from Goodwill:
> 
> View attachment 218071
> 
> 
> Again, NormalLikeYou thank you SO SO much. The level of talent and creativity is beyond me right now! I still have a smile on my face!


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> GiggleFairy I agree about the wish list!! I LOVE the Reaper and will never give it up. It is my favorite start to the season but I half want to start an swap too where we could hook up with anyone who wants to make their special item and trade! LOVE those runes you got.
> 
> Great idea! I would even pay people to make some things. I swear the talent on the forum is amazing!


----------



## Spookerstar

I love Sam too! That is a cute version of him. Awesome bird house too. I never thought of making one look like a haunted house. I might have to steal that idea!

I'm a HUGE Fan of Sam.!!

View attachment 218440


She also thought of my 3 boys and got them some Sam love.

View attachment 218442



A cool Haunted Bird House

View attachment 218444


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, nice reap. the terrarium is lovely. I wonder if they put it together themselves? and the picture is so sweet and cheery. your reaper did good.
fenixcelt, wow! your own zombie. hope he doesn't want to eat a lot. lol. of course there are always home deliveries. lol. that pumpkin is very creepy cool. is it a mask or a prop?
gigglefairy, your post made me laugh, but I said ohhh, at the same time. it was scarlet who said...oh, I can't think about that now, or I will go crazy. well, similar to what you said.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hilda, love the terrarium!!! I need to get or make an air plant terrarium some time!
Fenixcelt, hahaha, you adopted a zombie...too awesome. Love the pumpkin head, too.


----------



## screamqueen2012

gosh i have to ask an obvious question, did the missing reapers happen to post their reaps they received as a victim? bethene, let me know if anyones missing a reaping, i'll help!



GiggleFairy said:


> And all hail the Great Pumpkin for the rescue reapers, too! (And Bethene keeping up with everything!) I've seen a particular HF member who doesn't even partake in SR, but volunteers to be a rescue reaper if need be. Talk about super nice. It's so awesome having people who will give again without expecting anything in return just to make sure someone else has a positive experience in the reaper exchange. *insert warm fuzzies here* I've had a rescue reaper in the past and I have yet to be reaped this year. (I know there are packages still in transit, so I'm not sweating it.  )Hmmm . . . is it possible I if I'm RR'd this year I'll hold the record for most RR's?  Is that like being the biggest loser? *scratches head* Oh good lawd baby jeezus I'm going to give myself a headache!


----------



## Bethany

screamqueen2012 said:


> gosh i have to ask an obvious question, did the missing reapers happen to post their reaps they received as a victim? bethene, let me know if anyones missing a reaping, i'll help!


I was wondering that too. If they were reaped. I don't think it said anything in the rules, like it used to, about sending the package you recieved to your victim if you were unable to reap your victim".


----------



## a_granger

This is hysterical!!! love the idea. I may have to make a board of these for work!


----------



## printersdevil

blowmoldcrazy, hopefully it will be any day!!! Bethany said there are many in transit. Mine is still on the way and should be there soon. You will be Reaped for sure.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm trying to be very patient


----------



## Ophelia

*Yep, plenty in the air. And with Bethene at the helm, I'm not at all worried. I know that it will get taken care of, one way or another. *


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hopefully it will get here this weekend


----------



## bethene

I hope so too guys,, I still have the same three who have not contacted me,,, I hope that is all....


----------



## sikntwizted

Let the monkeys fly!


----------



## Zombiesmash

ALRIGHT! As promised, I'm home from vacation and opened my Part 2 reaper gift. My reaper, Craftygirl, absolutely outdid herself and I'm beyond thrilled. This second package included several panels of Egyptian artwork for the tomb in my walkthrough!! It's brilliantly done and I'm so, so, so excited to build this part of the haunt this year. What an incredible addition. 












































Again, thank you for such a unique addition to my haunt. I'm so impressed and thankful!


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, I am so behind on the posting for my sister Barbara. I am so sorry. She has three boxes of goodies that have been sitting there since her heart cath this week just waiting on me to get photos. It has been chaos with me just back to work about 8 days and still doing PT in the afternoon. Today was the first real time that I have not been a rush when there seeing about her. 

So here are the wonderful photos of the three packages. First off on the pictures is a group of wonderful things sent by RCIAG.







I love this cool wreath with skellies. I don't know if I mentioned that purple is her favorite color! She loves it.







THis photo shows a lot of the assorted items some of which were packed into small containers. I love the skull bottles of nail polish. I made Barbara promise that she would save the bottles for me!!!







Some cool candles with the battery votives. You can also see the clipboard notepad here and some of the non skull nailpolish. Beautiful colors.







some great kitchen or bath hand towels for Halloween and one of the DT scarves that I missed out on.













Wow this box was full of many wonderful things. She had told me about all the items earlier in the week. Her next door neighbor Patty is amazed at all the things that she has received. She has spent a lot of time with Barb this week while I worked and she told her daughter all about all of the things, too. (Her daughter and I were very close friends during high school and were in each other's weddings.)

I loved everything in the box and was fascinated by all the small items that were a lot of fun to look at and play with some of them. Thank you RCIAG. This was an amazing box of Halloween goodness.


Looks like I double posted a few pics. SOrry. I also dropped the witch hat pin in by mistake. that was from another box. Decided that these should be separate posts to keep things straight.

I so love the witch face and hands cling. That is the one that I have been looking for. RCIAG had posted to me that they were back at DT and one was in the package. I picked up about 5 of them yesterday for me. I have a project in mind for them.

Thank you again RCIAG for a wonderful package for Barb. She loves everything!!!


----------



## ooojen

Zombiesmash said:


> ALRIGHT! As promised, I'm home from vacation and opened my Part 2 reaper gift. My reaper, Craftygirl, absolutely outdid herself and I'm beyond thrilled. This second package included several panels of Egyptian artwork for the tomb in my walkthrough!! It's brilliantly done and I'm so, so, so excited to build this part of the haunt this year. What an incredible addition.
> ...
> Again, thank you for such a unique addition to my haunt. I'm so impressed and thankful!


Those are fantastic! Your reaper certainly spent some time on you!


----------



## printersdevil

Zombiesmash, I LOVE the Eqyptian artwork. What a great thing for your walkthrough. Can't wait to see photos of it.


----------



## Zombiesmash

printersdevil said:


> Zombiesmash, I LOVE the Eqyptian artwork. What a great thing for your walkthrough. Can't wait to see photos of it.


Thanks printer! I was just telling Craftygirl via PM that last year was my first year of doing my haunt outside of my home. I had a big warehouse and did the haunt for a local charity, which was thrilling but exhausting in that I was in a time crunch to take it all down and got next to no pictures of it all! This year, between Craftygirl's art and the beautiful handmade items im the goddess sent me in the spring reaper, and for my own benefit, I'm making photography and video a priority!


----------



## printersdevil

Next up is a box from normal like you. Here is an overall photo of the beautiful things!







The cute witchy hat pin came from her. I had posted it by mistake in the above post. This is an adorable pin.







This sign is one of the most unique ones that I have ever seen. This is the front of it and the pumpkin is able to be lifted up and there is another image below. Very cool. Barbara is still talking about this one. She had me text our little sister a photo of it!













This soap is so cute. Did you make it? Very nice presentation and so unique. Great scent, too!







My personal favorite is this cup with a lid. It was one of those that I was told to take the photo and get my mits off of it! Can you tell we love each other! LOL Barbara loves it, too.








Thank you so much from both of us. Your gifts are great and your thinking of Barbara is very touching.

I still am so overcome by the wonders of all the members in this group.


----------



## printersdevil

In the third package of goodies sent to Barbara we have another assortment of Halloween love and fun. This one was from Wicked Willing Wench. (love that name!) First we have an overview photo.







THis is an adorable tin that was filled with candy. I guess I forgot to mention that she is diabetic, but I told her that I will suffer and eat all the chocolate and buy her some diabetic Reece's and the Russell Stovers turtle type candy that she loves. What's a girl to do, can't waste good chocolate! LOL I don't know why this one looks fuzzy. I guess I moved the phone during taking photo.







Next up is the cutest coffin shaped toe pincher candy bowl. I have never seen this either. Barbara keeps saying where do they find all these things!
[







Here is another very unique figurine of a couple that I love. They are so pretty and romantic looking. She named them Barbara and Euell for her and late hubby.She names everything--even her car has a name!







You can also see the nice hand towel that I didn't get a separate photo of in the ones here. There is also a set of lights that say they are slime lights or something like that. We have yet to check those out. Not sure if it is just the color or something else. Hmm... now that is going to bug me until we look at them. There was also a cool skull figurine with a raven on its head.








Now, this one about got me in serious trouble. I LOVE IT. I have even offered to let it stay in the off season hanging on the wall of my year round WITCHY Computer Room. I got a frown at that one, too. LOL 

WWW did you paint this? I thought at first that it was on canvas, but it is on a wooden box type thing. Great item and so pretty.

Thank you WWW for such a wonderful experience and gifts. 

I should have videoed her with each set of things.
View attachment 219169


----------



## kloey74

I would keep that beautiful boo picture up all year. I got a really cool witch picture years ago in a reaping and have never taken it down because I love it so much!


----------



## suzika

*Reaped beyond belief*

My reap came in yesterday, but as I am in a nursing home for rehab on my leg due to having a massive ankle/foot surgery, my husband brought it to me tonight. Fenixcelt is the best reaper ever, not only because every gift is amazing, but also because of the amount of stalking that went into it.

Photos will come tomorrow. I tried to upload them, but they are coming up in every direction possible.

Thank you so much Fenixcelt, you are amazing and made me cry, but you also made being in here a bit easier to bear.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Zombiesmash...terrific Egyptian artwork!!! Very awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Printersdevil, really loving all the stuff Barbara received! Just awesome!!
I hadn't seen that witch hat pin at DT...so cute!!


----------



## suzika

*Pictures!*

Fenixcelt the best stalking reaper ever made so much of this it is beyond amazing! 

So, let's get to the pictures!








The beginning! I was so excited I couldn't help myself.









Black Cat card!









Adorable homemade light up items. They are on my window sill here in the NH.









A Skeleton Fairy cage! I have wanted one of these forever, again Fenixcelt is awesome with the stalking. The cage is also acorn shaped and just as adorable. It is on the table with several other amazing items.









A metal jack-o-lantern with a tealight in it. It is also on the window sill.









Handmade cornhusk witch that is watching over the pumpkin.

View attachment 219224


A witch sill sitter that was on my over the bed table for the picture. I love it so much.









On the wall so I can see it from lying down.









These are handmade and embroidered from home as well. They are more astounding in person.









This purse is handmade! It is now full of stuff that I carry around the nursing home and in my wheelchair bag 








.
A cute box that contains:








A tea mug, homemade tea coaster and tea bag holder! There is more to this story so read on.









What I believe is a homemade vampire coin purse!









A beautiful homemade wall hanging that states: If the broom fits, Fly it! ( I love this as I adore witches and all things witchy)









Adorable candle in a tin. It has beautiful witch pictures all around.









A peeker from a glittery pumpkin, that is also handmade. Fenixcelt is amazingly talented.









A cute vintage looking pumpkin









A homemade, gorgeous, skeleton covered, embroidered pillowcase. I got so excited about it that I put it on one of my pillows before I took pictures.

Last, but not least, by any means, how I know Fenixcelt is fantastic at stalking. I mentioned, on my facebook, a couple weeks ago, that I would kill for some tea and it didn't even have to be my favorite which is Constant Comment. Fenixcelt found that and found out that my favorite sweetener is Splenda and sent me a box of each.









How awesome is that? What a great Secret Reaper! Thank you again, Fenixcelt, you made my day. Sitting in a nursing home while trying to recover has been tough and you really have helped.


----------



## texaslucky

You got some really great things in this Reap. Sorry to hear you are laid up in a nursing home. How long will you be there recovering? At least you have some things to brighten things up and make you smile. I love that peeker, fairy cage and the cloth sign. Great job from your reaper.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombiemash, wow, did your reaper draw those? very perfectly drawn. very nicely laid out. that is a great reap.


----------



## hallorenescene

suzika, wow! that is an awesome reap. there sure were a lot of gorgeous embroidery works there. that is time consuming. someone put a lot of work into your reap. and I'm sure they enjoyed every moment they put into it. bet they did bring a tear to your eye. hope all goes well with you and you recover and head home soon. take care.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow!!! everyone had awesome reaps!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

printersdevil said:


> In the third package of goodies sent to Barbara we have another assortment of Halloween love and fun. This one was from Wicked Willing Wench. (love that name!) First we have an overview photo.
> View attachment 219174
> 
> THis is an adorable tin that was filled with candy. I guess I forgot to mention that she is diabetic, but I told her that I will suffer and eat all the chocolate and buy her some diabetic Reece's and the Russell Stovers turtle type candy that she loves. What's a girl to do, can't waste good chocolate! LOL I don't know why this one looks fuzzy. I guess I moved the phone during taking photo.
> View attachment 219172
> 
> Next up is the cutest coffin shaped toe pincher candy bowl. I have never seen this either. Barbara keeps saying where do they find all these things!
> [
> View attachment 219175
> 
> Here is another very unique figurine of a couple that I love. They are so pretty and romantic looking. She named them Barbara and Euell for her and late hubby.She names everything--even her car has a name!
> View attachment 219177
> 
> You can also see the nice hand towel that I didn't get a separate photo of in the ones here. There is also a set of lights that say they are slime lights or something like that. We have yet to check those out. Not sure if it is just the color or something else. Hmm... now that is going to bug me until we look at them. There was also a cool skull figurine with a raven on its head.
> 
> View attachment 219176
> 
> Now, this one about got me in serious trouble. I LOVE IT. I have even offered to let it stay in the off season hanging on the wall of my year round WITCHY Computer Room. I got a frown at that one, too. LOL
> 
> WWW did you paint this? I thought at first that it was on canvas, but it is on a wooden box type thing. Great item and so pretty.
> 
> Thank you WWW for such a wonderful experience and gifts.
> 
> I should have videoed her with each set of things.
> View attachment 219169


PD, my full name is actually 'wicked willing wanton wild wench'...bwahahahaha.

I actually cried when i read she named the Dia de los Muertos couple 'Barbara and Euell'. (Barbara was my mother's name, btw.) I think of every skeleton couple as me and my immortabl beloved---because i hope we are still together even after we are dust. 

The Boo sign was from Home Goods...i WISH i was talented enough to make things. I, too, liked it very much...would love to find another for myself.

Sorry about the candy...it's always a risk...but I am glad you are there to throw yourself on the grenade for her.


----------



## ooojen

"...throw yourself on the grenade..." heeheehee!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

printersdevil said:


> Creepy Spiders love the skull and the jelly sounds wonderful!!!


ok, i DID make the jelly. It's hard cider cinnamon jelly.


----------



## scareme

Everyone is continuing to get some great things. I've been busy decorating the house. Most people hear that and think , and afternoon, maybe a few hours more. But folks on here know it means weeks. Removing furniture to make room for props. Making sure every room if festive, or spooky. I'm using things I've gotten from a couple of reaps I've been involved with. So I'll post so pictures of how I used my reaps. 

bethene- If you need anyone to send an extra reapers box I'll be glad to send one, Let me know.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

scareme, i do so much less than that...change curtains, pictures, throw pillows, put out the boney bunch...and it takes me a couple days. It ain't quick.


----------



## Hearts1003

First I'd like to say that I have been a lousy victim this year. My Reaper has been patiently waiting forever for me to post not only my pics of my reapings but pics of my teaser as well. Lady Dy I am ever so grateful to you for your patients. More than you will ever know. Finally, here they are.

Teaser Pics:
















Reapings:


----------



## screamqueen2012

lady di, what a great reaper you are....i love the cut out candle, omg..love it...everythings spot on...great job!!!



Hearts1003 said:


> First I'd like to say that I have been a lousy victim this year. My Reaper has been patiently waiting forever for me to post not only my pics of my reapings but pics of my teaser as well. Lady Dy I am ever so grateful to you for your patients. More than you will ever know. Finally, here they are.
> 
> Teaser Pics:
> 
> View attachment 219296
> 
> View attachment 219297
> 
> 
> Reapings:
> 
> View attachment 219298
> 
> View attachment 219299
> 
> View attachment 219300
> 
> View attachment 219301
> 
> View attachment 219302
> 
> View attachment 219303
> 
> View attachment 219304
> 
> View attachment 219305
> 
> View attachment 219306
> 
> View attachment 219307


----------



## Bethany

WOW! What awesome reaps! to highlight just a couple things:

The Egyptian drawings are AMAZING! What a great addition to the walk thru!

Love the peeking pumpkin!! How creative! (pinning it!!) 

The eyeball & candle are really cool!


----------



## printersdevil

Hearts what a wonderful Reap. I love that teaser. What a great idea! The wand is to die for and I love those candles and the presentation of them. Great job on this Lady Dy! Well worth our wait for photos.


----------



## im the goddess

Zombiesmash said:


> ALRIGHT! As promised, I'm home from vacation and opened my Part 2 reaper gift. My reaper, Craftygirl, absolutely outdid herself and I'm beyond thrilled. This second package included several panels of Egyptian artwork for the tomb in my walkthrough!! It's brilliantly done and I'm so, so, so excited to build this part of the haunt this year. What an incredible addition.
> 
> View attachment 219146
> 
> View attachment 219147
> 
> View attachment 219148
> 
> View attachment 219150
> 
> View attachment 219151
> 
> View attachment 219153
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for such a unique addition to my haunt. I'm so impressed and thankful!


 Those are beautiful. It looks like she drew them herself, am I correct? That will make a great addition to your haunt.


----------



## Lady Dy

Hearts1003 said:


> First I'd like to say that I have been a lousy victim this year. My Reaper has been patiently waiting forever for me to post not only my pics of my reapings but pics of my teaser as well. Lady Dy I am ever so grateful to you for your patients. More than you will ever know. Finally, here they are.
> 
> Teaser Pics:
> 
> View attachment 219296
> 
> View attachment 219297
> 
> 
> Reapings:
> 
> View attachment 219298
> 
> View attachment 219299
> 
> View attachment 219300
> 
> View attachment 219301
> 
> View attachment 219302
> 
> View attachment 219303
> 
> View attachment 219304
> 
> View attachment 219305
> 
> View attachment 219306
> 
> View attachment 219307



I am so very glad that they didn't suffer the same Postal affliction that some other reaps did this year!! This being my first secret reaper, I was nervous about making and shipping something! 


The wand and its box were totally handmade. We also made the electrical part. I assume that you found that the cork is removable so you can change the battery? I wasn't sure what color of light to put in, so we picked what we thought looked good! You won't be able to change the bulb without destroying the wand, so, I hope you like blue!
The candle grouping was also handmade, (my first attempt at PVC candles). I learned that they are quite easy and fun to make and expect that some family members will be getting Christmas versions of them this year! 
The green light in the bottom of Stumpy (who was also a first make for me) is actually a dollar store flickering led that we took apart and changed to a green led, of course it's battery is also replaceable. 
I made the eyeball and it's box while at work and am currently making another just because I enjoyed making it so much! Luckily my co-workers expect this sort of behavior from me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Suzika, awesome reap! You got lot's of really cool hand crafted items. The acorn skelly cage is neat! The embroider owl and bat are great, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hearts 1003, love all the candles...the wand is neat, too! Yay, Stumpy!!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I'm a terrible photographer but thank you very very much zombies_everywhere! I am dying to explore Salem so all of the MA touches were particularly cool! Love the certificate, pen and book! I'm a voracious reader so that's right up my alley. 

I love incense (have since I was tiny) so the burner and lovely burnables are excellent! My whole living room celebrates Dia de Los Muertos so that fits right in year round!

My fiancé and I are candy fiends so the gummies and eyeballs are so up our alley. 

Thank you for the many many treats! Love them all!


----------



## bethene

too many reaps to comment on them all - but your guys have once again hit it out of the ball park with the awesomeness of your gifts, I am so impressed with the personal nature of them.... you guys rock! 

I will be assigning rescue reapers by the end of the day for the last 3 who have not contacted me....


----------



## WitchyKitty

Graveyard Queen, terrific reap! The Salem stuff would be so interesting to read/have! What does the certificate with the witch on it say? It looks cool, something you could frame, maybe?


----------



## DieselFreak

I FINALLY have my ipad back! I have been without HF for far too long! I dropped it and shattered the screen while trying to cook and look at the forum at the same time. ;( I have had to catch up on so many pages of awesomeness. All of these reaps are so good and well put together. Well... Except USPS' faux pas of the damages! My vic should have received her package on Friday, I hope she liked it. Not sure why, but the USPS decided to send the thing a few hours East of me before sending it West of me in the right direction. Oh well, it's there. . And guess what?!? It's almost Halloween!!! As if y'all aren't counting down the days. Lol I can't wait to use my reap from Giggle Fairy. And I will definitely take pics when it's all set up to show her. Happy Haunting Y'all!


----------



## MummyOf5

I think I have another box somewhere, Hubby said that there was one in the mailbox when he emptied it out today. We just got back from a family dinner (he told me as we were leaving to go to there) and now I am getting ready to head to work so I'll have to wait til after to open it. Yesterday was a very emotional day for me. We were at my grandparent's estate auction all day so opening a box will be a great pick me up 
I'll post pics this evening or in the am at the latest.


----------



## GiggleFairy

DieselFreak said:


> I FINALLY have my ipad back! I have been without HF for far too long! I dropped it and shattered the screen while trying to cook and look at the forum at the same time. ;( I have had to catch up on so many pages of awesomeness. All of these reaps are so good and well put together. Well... Except USPS' faux pas of the damages! My vic should have received her package on Friday, I hope she liked it. Not sure why, but the USPS decided to send the thing a few hours East of me before sending it West of me in the right direction. Oh well, it's there. . And guess what?!? It's almost Halloween!!! As if y'all aren't counting down the days. Lol I can't wait to use my reap from Giggle Fairy. And I will definitely take pics when it's all set up to show her. Happy Haunting Y'all!


I'm so glad you liked it DieselFreak. I wanted to do (make) so much more, but my hands weren't cooperating, we got called out of town on a business trip, and the deadline was fast approaching. I do hope you're happing with what you did get though. I wanted to make your first Secret Reaper a fun one. 

Do let me know if that Ouija Board glows in the dark or is UV reactive. I thought that was neat. I was going to pick up one of my 24 prescriptions (seriously) when I saw it. It was the ONLY one in the store. They said it had been there forever. MINE! All mine! Or should I say YOURS! lol! It's like it was waiting on me to buy it. With 24 prescriptions, I go to the pharmacy A LOT! I'd never seen the board. It was right there - there first thing I saw when I walked in. Strategically placed . . . calling your name . . . 

The zombie owl I had just purchased in an Ambien haze. Sometimes I do things and don't even remember doing them. I've made props and not remembered and woke up the next day and been like, "OMG! THE HALLOWEEN FAIRY VISITED AGAIN!" LMAO! I'd ordered him online with some costumes. When he came in I was like, hmmm, did I order this? When I read your list, I was knew you'd love him. I really got the warm fuzzies when I read you'd carried one around in your cart at Spirit. During packaging, I thought, this guy really is cool, but I already committed to sending him your way. Besides, I hadn't even taken him out of the box. Now I know FOR SURE he's going to be loved way more than I ever could. My heart is happy. 

It was fun picking out all of the other goodies and making the runes. I really could have gone crazy with your package if there weren't time and money restrictions. 

P.S. I laughed so hard when you said you told your husband (regarding the Ouija) "I NEED IT!" That sounds just like a phrase that would come out of my mouth over a prop!!!


----------



## bethene

I have some rescue reapers in place!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

fenixcelt said:


> Ok, finally able to do this. Finding a place for everything is going to be easy. Love the fact that I have my very own Zombie now.
> View attachment 218941


fenixcelt, that is the funniest thing EVER! I need to do that for my daughter - that would be too perfect! She now lives with her dad for school purposes. I want to reap her and I'm reaping her little brother as well (her dad and stepmother's child - my heart won't let me NOT send a package to him as well).  



hallorenescene said:


> gigglefairy, your post made me laugh, but I said ohhh, at the same time. it was scarlet who said...oh, I can't think about that now, or I will go crazy. well, similar to what you said.


Sometimes I swear I get caught in a loop hallorenescene and make myself nuts, lol. Glad to know I'm not alone.  




sikntwizted said:


> Let the monkeys fly!


I've already sent my first, Scout. I posted him taking his running start the other day sikntwizted. Did you miss his pic? He's still coming back empty handed, so I'm about to release the whole flock . . . .












Zombiesmash said:


> ALRIGHT! As promised, I'm home from vacation and opened my Part 2 reaper gift. My reaper, Craftygirl, absolutely outdid herself and I'm beyond thrilled. This second package included several panels of Egyptian artwork for the tomb in my walkthrough!! It's brilliantly done and I'm so, so, so excited to build this part of the haunt this year. What an incredible addition.
> 
> View attachment 219146
> 
> View attachment 219147
> 
> View attachment 219148
> 
> View attachment 219150
> 
> View attachment 219151
> 
> View attachment 219153
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for such a unique addition to my haunt. I'm so impressed and thankful!


Zombiesmash, that work is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G !!! I have a crap load of books and such on Egypt. Even a charm bracelet with Egyptian symbols, Gods and Goddesses. Statuary, art and such throughout my home. (I even collect camels, which are seriously difficult to find unless you snatch them out of people's nativity scenes at Christmastime.  ) I would be proud to display this. 



printersdevil said:


> In the third package of goodies sent to Barbara we have another assortment of Halloween love and fun. This one was from Wicked Willing Wench. (love that name!) First we have an overview photo.
> View attachment 219174
> 
> THis is an adorable tin that was filled with candy. I guess I forgot to mention that she is diabetic, but I told her that I will suffer and eat all the chocolate and buy her some diabetic Reece's and the Russell Stovers turtle type candy that she loves. What's a girl to do, can't waste good chocolate! LOL I don't know why this one looks fuzzy. I guess I moved the phone during taking photo.


OMG those sugar free Russell Stovers turtles are the bomb! Word to the wise though, the package says how many to eat. Don't think you're going to be like me and think you're going to show Russell Stovers a thing or two about candy eating. Russell Stovers will show you to your bathroom! Other diabetics I know that made that same mistake also got re-introduced to their toilets.  Just sayin'. 



screamqueen2012 said:


> gosh i have to ask an obvious question, did the missing reapers happen to post their reaps they received as a victim? bethene, let me know if anyones missing a reaping, i'll help!





scareme said:


> Everyone is continuing to get some great things. I've been busy decorating the house. Most people hear that and think , and afternoon, maybe a few hours more. But folks on here know it means weeks. Removing furniture to make room for props. Making sure every room if festive, or spooky. I'm using things I've gotten from a couple of reaps I've been involved with. So I'll post so pictures of how I used my reaps.
> 
> bethene- If you need anyone to send an extra reapers box I'll be glad to send one, Let me know.


screamqueen and scareme, on behalf of all the reapers and victims, thanks so much for being so kind and volunteering to be a rescue reaper. It's because of great hearted people like you that all of Bethene's hard work pays off and isn't in vain and Secret Reaper is as fun as it is. We really appreciate you.


----------



## suzika

texaslucky said:


> You got some really great things in this Reap. Sorry to hear you are laid up in a nursing home. How long will you be there recovering? At least you have some things to brighten things up and make you smile. I love that peeker, fairy cage and the cloth sign. Great job from your reaper.


Fenixcelt went way above and beyond. All my nurses and CNAs love everything and have been in and out to look all day!

I find out tomorrow how much longer I'm here. I know it's at least another 1.5 weeks, possibly up to another month. I am past ready to be home.


----------



## Zombiesmash

printersdevil said:


> We went out to GW and a couple of thrift stores late this afternoon and came home to find two more packages wedged into her door for Barbara!!!! Wow, her mailman is going to hate us!!!
> 
> First up is an adorable WITCH Beanie Baby from KittyVibe. It is so cute and I was told to keep my witchy fingers off it. lol
> 
> View attachment 217072
> 
> 
> The second box did not have a screen name and only an address and name. But thank you so much for all the goodies for her. Here are some photos:
> 
> Edited to add that this one came from zombiesmash. See note below.
> View attachment 217073
> 
> View attachment 217074
> 
> She received some beautiful black and purple roses, a Halloween sign that I have never seen in a very pretty blue. Did you make this Reaper? It went into her bedroom since it was the right color. There was also a spider scarf that she laughed about saying it would be weird to wear spiders around her neck and an adorable pumpkin.
> 
> Thank you so much both of you. Wow, there has been such an outpouring of items. I really do not know what to say, except Thank You!
> 
> Just had a message from zombiesmash and the package with the adorable pumpkin with the pointed hat, spider scarf, roses and the Halloween sign was from her. Mystery solved. We knew the real name, but I did not want to post even first names without permission. Thank you so much zombiesmash. When I called her to ask about a package from your town and state, she immediately remembered!!!


Thanks for finding the post for me printer! Sorry I didn't see it and had to ask, haha. I was worried it didn't make it to you guys! Anyway, it was no problem, glad she liked it!


----------



## printersdevil

Thank YOU! Zombiesmash and all the others who have made this season fun taken about a lot of hard days for my sister. Texaslucky has decided to go ahead and have a Halloween party this year. She and Richy were planning one for next year, but after getting so many things from scareme and me giving her props, too, they are all ready to tackle this. They are still very much in the midst of a house major remodel, but all their friends and family are okay with that. I have to get things pulled out for them to go through next week. I am going to PURGE my stuff big time and hope they want it. LOL

Barbara is so excited about them having a party, too. We will just do the one here this year--Conjurer's Consortium for the Be WITCHY. But, I have a friend having a party also and Jim may not go to it with me, so Barb may be my "date" for the night. Wish I could make it to Lady Sherry's because I really want to see her haunt, but it is an hour and a half drive and I hate the drive home late at night. Barb is so pumped about Halloween this year and it is great to see her laughing and having fun.

Thanks for all the wonderful gifts for her.


----------



## hallorenescene

graveyard queen, I love books too. look at that, you can relax, burn incense, eat candy and read. sounds like some good down time to me.
hearts 1003, what a lovely reap you received. those candles are wonderful. their assembly is very eye catching. and the eyeball, spider, tree, glove, and wand re real winners.


----------



## im the goddess

Suzika, you received some really incredible thins from Fenixcelt. I'm sure they will brighten your day while in rehab. I hope your leg heals well and swiftly.


suzika said:


> Fenixcelt the best stalking reaper ever made so much of this it is beyond amazing!
> 
> So, let's get to the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 219218
> 
> The beginning! I was so excited I couldn't help myself.
> 
> View attachment 219219
> 
> 
> Black Cat card!
> 
> View attachment 219220
> 
> 
> Adorable homemade light up items. They are on my window sill here in the NH.
> 
> View attachment 219221
> 
> 
> A Skeleton Fairy cage! I have wanted one of these forever, again Fenixcelt is awesome with the stalking. The cage is also acorn shaped and just as adorable. It is on the table with several other amazing items.
> 
> View attachment 219222
> 
> 
> A metal jack-o-lantern with a tealight in it. It is also on the window sill.
> 
> View attachment 219223
> 
> 
> Handmade cornhusk witch that is watching over the pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 219224
> 
> 
> A witch sill sitter that was on my over the bed table for the picture. I love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 219225
> 
> 
> On the wall so I can see it from lying down.
> 
> View attachment 219226
> 
> 
> These are handmade and embroidered from home as well. They are more astounding in person.
> 
> View attachment 219227
> 
> 
> This purse is handmade! It is now full of stuff that I carry around the nursing home and in my wheelchair bag
> 
> View attachment 219228
> 
> .
> A cute box that contains:
> View attachment 219229
> 
> 
> A tea mug, homemade tea coaster and tea bag holder! There is more to this story so read on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219230
> 
> What I believe is a homemade vampire coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 219231
> 
> 
> A beautiful homemade wall hanging that states: If the broom fits, Fly it! ( I love this as I adore witches and all things witchy)
> 
> View attachment 219232
> 
> 
> Adorable candle in a tin. It has beautiful witch pictures all around.
> 
> View attachment 219233
> 
> 
> A peeker from a glittery pumpkin, that is also handmade. Fenixcelt is amazingly talented.
> 
> View attachment 219234
> 
> 
> A cute vintage looking pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 219235
> 
> 
> A homemade, gorgeous, skeleton covered, embroidered pillowcase. I got so excited about it that I put it on one of my pillows before I took pictures.
> 
> Last, but not least, by any means, how I know Fenixcelt is fantastic at stalking. I mentioned, on my facebook, a couple weeks ago, that I would kill for some tea and it didn't even have to be my favorite which is Constant Comment. Fenixcelt found that and found out that my favorite sweetener is Splenda and sent me a box of each.
> 
> View attachment 219238
> 
> 
> How awesome is that? What a great Secret Reaper! Thank you again, Fenixcelt, you made my day. Sitting in a nursing home while trying to recover has been tough and you really have helped.


----------



## texaslucky

I have been going through the posts and looking at all the photos. There are some fantastic things here that I would have never thought of doing. What a generous and talented group of people on here. I am totally amazed at all the gifts.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We had fun shopping for her!

It's great that you're doing this for her & helping her find some joy again. We lost my dad just over a year ago & my folks lived about a seven hour drive away from us. So my mom is there with no family around & it's been rough. 

And I wholeheartedly agree - this is an amazing community! 





printersdevil said:


> Thank you so much from both of us. Your gifts are great and your thinking of Barbara is very touching.
> 
> I still am so overcome by the wonders of all the members in this group.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I went away for the weekend so just getting caught up and I am so happy to say while I was away my Reaper did reveal themselves so now I can give proper credit to my absolutely amazing and generous reaper *hauntfordad*. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the work and thought that went into the gifts you gave me!! I will go back and update my original post as well. I am one lucky victim!



Witchful Thinking said:


> Yes it was torture eating and trying to pay attention - couldn't get back to my reap fast enough. Please, please reaper. If you left me a clue I am not smart enough to figure it out. I looked all over the box and wonderous gifts and cannot figure out who you are. Please reveal yourself - I am dying of suspense and overwhelmed with gratitude for your generosity, thoughtfulness and talent. You picked items that were perfect for me and my style. Here are the pictures:
> 
> My reaper got me a great frame I can use for my spooky picture project (so much spooky inspiration is flooding my brain) and an extreme multi-colored strobe. I can tell my reaper stalked me!
> View attachment 218865
> 
> 
> A beautiful potion bottle for my collection...Slimy Spider Eggs. Eww.  I love it. And I did not even know this incredible product existed. We always carve elaborate pumpkins which is hard but this year we branched out into funkins which was harder. This is going to make life SO much easier. Thank you for introducing me to this!!
> View attachment 218866
> 
> 
> I adore this and will for years to come. Poe is a favorite and I worked this summer on my first ever tombstone that was Poe themed. Clearly my reaper was an excellent stalker - this will go down as the year of Poe at my house  This is such a great prop - right up my alley AND I have looked at the raven on the skull prop and almost bought it but never did! It will remind me of you every year now reaper. It came undone from the books in transit but is easily reattached. I am so glad everything was intact because the box was pretty smushed and there was only some tape left on top. One side of the box was no longer even taped shut!
> View attachment 218867
> 
> 
> And if all that wasn't already enough....the piece de resistance. I fell in love with this spell book before I even got it out of the box. It is PERFECT. You are so talented whoever you are reaper. I can't stop fawning over it. It is the perfect addition to my witches kitchen/potions.
> View attachment 218868
> 
> 
> Here it is all together. Several of the items were wrapped in creepy cloth which I am always in need of. Reapers RULE!
> View attachment 218869
> 
> 
> A heart full of Halloween thank you's to you!!


----------



## B Scary

I got a great box of goodies when I came home this weekend -- only one clue as to my reaper's identity. First guess -- Cornstalker are you my reaper??


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

clowns_eat_people said:


> I hope I can post my pictures correctly.
> 
> The first set is of the box, I noticed it was painted and the trees where hand painted on..how cool is that?! I love the spray painted "reaped" on there.
> 
> Different things to put on my windows for the outside. An operating try filled with bloody parts
> 
> I loved how "living dead girl 1031" revealed who she was. In that little coffin that was at the bottom of the box
> 
> There was a envelope with aged documents that showed the staff and the residents of the asylum. Bottles with different parts and medicine. Which are all things I was going to make but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> The sign was the first thing I saw and literally she could have stopped there. I wanted one sooo bad!!! It's so amazing!!!
> 
> Now the sad part...as with the usps current trend there was some breakage. The arsenic bottle shattered, one of the frames broke glass and all (but I took the picture and will put it another frame) and then the brain jar smashed and fake blood leaked out. I'm sure the postal service FREAKED when blood started coming out.
> 
> It was all so amazing and the fact that it cuts down on my Halloween to do list is just amazing. I can't wait to use everything!!!!


I'm so glad you loved everything and I am SO bummed about the broken items  I think sometimes people see a fun box and purposely want to mess it up  OMG the blood from the brain though! I can't even imagine what someone would think opening it and seeing blood everywhere, that really stinks! had so much fun crafting your gifts for you! 

Everyone's reapers did such a great job, all the creativity I'm seeing is beyond amazing! Plus all the extra stalking everyone did to find out their victims likes! I wish I could comment on them all but there's too many things to point out


----------



## peeweepinson

Still waiting...maybe this week!!!!!


----------



## ajbanz

peeweepinson said:


> Still waiting...maybe this week!!!!!


I'm still waiting too so we can wait together and eat candy corn and drink hot spiced hard cider!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

bscary, nice reap. I love the birdcage and the little picture.
ajbanz peewee, have both of you let bethene know you are waiting?


----------



## WitchyKitty

B Scary, great reap! I really like that little oval haunted house with bats ornament!!


----------



## Bethany

peeweepinson said:


> Still waiting...maybe this week!!!!!





ajbanz said:


> I'm still waiting too so we can wait together and eat candy corn and drink hot spiced hard cider!!!!!!


We'll have cupcakes while we wait too.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, love the monster cupcakes!


Have both of you waiting contacted bethene?


----------



## hallorenescene

yummy, I want an eyeball, or maybe a toe. thank you


----------



## Bethany

Bethany said:


> We'll have cupcakes while we wait too.
> 
> View attachment 219670





hallorenescene said:


> yummy, I want an eyeball, or maybe a toe. thank you



Either of those may be rough going down hallorenescene since the eyes, toes & fingers are plastic.


----------



## EveningKiss

im with you guys. Starting to get a little miffed =(


----------



## printersdevil

EveningKiss, if you are still lwaiting have you contacted bethene? I know that yesterday she said that she had several rescue reapers sending out things.


----------



## offmymeds

aww, I feel bad for you guys that have not been reaped yet 
Hope ya'll don't have to wait much longer


----------



## MummyOf5

Here are the pictures from my box 

The Box















Some Bloody Bites candy, a Daryl Dixon PoP! figure and another figure that I'm not sure who he is but he's neat 








Some cool stickers








And the clue to who my Reaper is!








I have to say a huge Thank You to Hallorenescene for all the wonderful things that she sent me for my reaping, and I hope that our dog didn't give you too much trouble when you made the trip to our house to deliver the coffin and skellie and other cool stuff!


----------



## scareme

Cool stuff. And someone's an artist, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome, MummyOf5! Those "POP" figurines are so cute...I want the POP Supernatural set and the POP MLP set someday, lol. Is that a HP smiley face sticker??


----------



## Paint It Black

Mummyof5, I just knew it was hallorenescene! What a great reap and story for this year!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

OMG to my reaper B Scary, THANK YOU!!!! I can't believe what you gave me!!!! Will post pics later


----------



## GiggleFairy

peeweepinson said:


> Still waiting...maybe this week!!!!!





ajbanz said:


> I'm still waiting too so we can wait together and eat candy corn and drink hot spiced hard cider!!!!!!





Bethany said:


> We'll have cupcakes while we wait too.
> 
> View attachment 219670





EveningKiss said:


> im with you guys. Starting to get a little miffed =(


Me, too! I'm still patiently waiting as well. My gosh y'all don't know what I'd give to dive in to those cupcakes! My sweet tooth is going nuts right now. So much so that I want to lick the screen!!!


----------



## scareme

GiggleFairy said:


> So much so that I want to lick the screen!!!


Now you've got me giggling picturing that .


----------



## fanboy

I was reaped! Thank you whoever you are, you were definitely watching. Everything is great! Happy haunting!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome Freddy glove/claws, Fanboy!


----------



## a_granger

To rescue reapers everywhere, you are a true treasure!!


----------



## texaslucky

Someone in the wolverine state should be getting a package any day. If you don't know the unofficial nickname of your state, it is also known by another official nickname. So sorry for the delay, but hopefully, it will be a lot of fun...


----------



## texaslucky

Fanboy, that glove is awesome looking. What is the movie? I am not familiar with it. Not a great horror fan, but do know most of the Jason and Freddy regular movies.

Hockey masks and striped sweaters like Freddy's scare the crap out of me still.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I GOT REAPED!!! Thank you so much Ophelia for all my awesome goodies!! I will try to post some pics!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I got sooo many goodies! I have a plan for every single treat I got! Well now, why did they posted sideways?? I got two packages of creepy cloth, some creepy crawlies, two tats (can never have too many rats!), some BLUEBERRY JAM (woa, can you say nom nom???), a foam head, some cheese cloth, a so kewl shaking spider victim head (How did you know |I wanted to do a spider theme on my front porch next year??), and the most awesome shroud that I will use to dress up my pumpkinrot! I just love it all! Thank you thank you THANK YOU so much again Ophelia!!!!!


----------



## texaslucky

that shaking skull in webs looks wicked. Love it! What is the black material on the front of the box? ANd the box with the skull and bottles? Great stuff.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

texaslucky said:


> that shaking skull in webs looks wicked. Love it! What is the black material on the front of the box? ANd the box with the skull and bottles? Great stuff.


The skull and bottles is my awesome Reaper card! The material is the shroud I will use on my Pumpkinrot!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mistress of the Abyss, that shroud fabric looks awesome from what I can see! I could use that for many things. The blueberry jam looks even more awesome, lol. I love blueberry!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

fanboy said:


> I was reaped! Thank you whoever you are, you were definitely watching. Everything is great! Happy haunting!





Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I GOT REAPED!!! Thank you so much Ophelia for all my awesome goodies!! I will try to post some pics!!


I call dibs on their cupcakes since they're no longer waiting to be reaped!!!


----------



## Bethany

There are 24 cupcakes making up that monster. 

Great Reaps!! 

In my own little corner in my own little chair, I can be whatever I want to be....
Except reaped.  

I heard mine is on the way. Just don't know when.


----------



## fanboy

texaslucky said:


> Fanboy, that glove is awesome looking. What is the movie? I am not familiar with it. Not a great horror fan, but do know most of the Jason and Freddy regular movies.
> 
> Hockey masks and striped sweaters like Freddy's scare the crap out of me still.


It's mostly based on the first Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## im the goddess

Great reaps guys. Those of you still waiting, hang in there. I've been there. I know it is no fun.

Bethany, yummy looking monster.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome reaps! To my victim, I am so sorry that it taking this long. It is coming and I hope that everything is okay. I wrapped and bubbled and added peanuts and bags of plastic and they air things. I even put one item in a box and then wrapped it and added in the box. It had a long way to travel to my special victim.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Here's my awesome reap from B scary (sorry about the glare)




























Thank you so much!!! I can't believe you got me jack and oogie!!! I love the rats along with their traps


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome, blowmoldcrazy!! LOVE the Jack pictures, especially the moon one!!


----------



## hallorenescene

fanboy, nice reap. now you just get a striped shirt, ugly face, and attitude, and don't you be coming to my house.  those movies scare me. 
texaslucky, they scare the crap out of me too.
mistress, you got a nice reap too. I love the shaking cobweb head. that black shroud looks sweet. I have a purple one. now, share the jelly. nom nom.
blow mold crazy, that gift was worth waiting for. WOW! on all of it. even the pictures are over the top. I have a bunch of rats, I never thought of putting out rat traps. that is a cool idea.
who says I'm going to eat the eyeballs or plastic toes. I just want them. and the yummy cake.
giggle fairy, you made me crack up.


----------



## Palladino

Is there an award for the Best Reaper Ever?? If so, then step up to the podium, Mummyof5 - you win!!!

I am absolutely blown away by the gifts my Reaper sent. For those who do not know, I am doing a Hitchcock theme this year. One of my biggest budget items are the sheer number of birds I need. I've purchased about 60-70 myself. My reaper sent me:

30 birds (mix of crows and owls)
School crossing signs (for the bird attack at Bodega Bay school)
A whole stack of Bates Motel keys, labeled with room numbers and the motel name on key rings
A black lamp with a white shade decorated with black birds
Soundtracks for Psycho and Vertigo as well as bird sounds from The Birds
Black raven cutouts for the windows
Big stack of 'funny money' for Marion Crane's stolen stash

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Very cool Palladino! That's a lot of birds, lol! That looks like it will all fit wonderfully with your theme.


----------



## printersdevil

blow mold crazy, that is an awesome reap. Wow!!! I really need to watch NBC. You guys are getting me excited about this stuff.


----------



## printersdevil

palladino, wow, another awesome package. Love those custom keys!


----------



## dee14399

Blowmoldcrazy, That is some totally AWESOME NBC stuff! Great job B scary. Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

so my funny story. my victim lives 3 hours away from me. my daughter and 2 granddaughters, and I decided to deliver our present in person. [the grandson and his girlfriend were planning on joining us too, but my grandson helped his girlfriends dad over the weekend chop wood, something he's never done before, and when he woke up the next day, he couldn't move. exit grandson]. so my daughter and I loaded up the coffin. it was to long. so we took out the coffin and turned the foot of it the other way. it fit, but part of it would be above the girls heads. not to safe. so we took the coffin out, moved a seat forward and laid it down, and put the coffin back in. decided we needed the wider part between the seats. took the coffin back out and put the wider end in first. the coffin fit, but it was going to keep tipping over on the girls. the oldest girl said she would sit by it and hold it, but we were afraid that might not be to safe. so we took the coffin back out and flipped it over and slid it in, fit like a charm. so everyone piled in and off we went. a little more than half way there we stopped at Kentucky fried chicken and got some take out. yummy right? we went to a rest stop to eat. this way the girls could run a little. what the frick! in the bag there were no napkins, no silverware, no plates, no cups. we ended up using chicken bones to eat the baked beans and mac and cheese with. the chicken was very juicy. so we reach our destination. when we pull into the driveway we are greeted by a barking dog. my daughter says, I hope he's friendly. no one get out of the car. I said, i'll get out slowly, if he starts growling, we'll trash the plan, and knock on the door. I open the door and call to him. he comes around and seems friendly enough. I slowly get out, pet him, and it's all good. we get out and start setting up. the girls were having a blast. they were all dressed up in costume, and my daughter and I have masks to throw on in case we are discovered. people are driving by and looking. lol. so I'm waving very friendly at everyone. they're all smiling and waving back. one guy went past twice. the girls gave two false alarms and my daughter and I grabbed our masks. it was a blast. after we had it all set up, we crawled into our vehicle and called the victim. when a woman answered the first granddaughter said....look outside...handed the phone to the second granddaughter who said....you've been reaped. we hung up and headed home.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Awesome reap palladino!!! the school signs look like they came right out of the movie!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Lol hallorenescence, sounds like the coffin was giving you quite a bit of trouble


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, awesome reap. that's a lot of birds. I would love to see pictures of your haunt. it sounds outstanding.
yeah, it was difficult. I think I pulled a muscle because my right arm seems to have a hitch in it. but it was worth it. it was so fun. if we had known mummy was at work, we would have paid her a mysterious visit.


----------



## texaslucky

Hallo, that is hilarious! 

I had a special delivery too. Scareme and her husband, Rick drove about 90 miles to deliver mine. I knew they were coming because my mom Printersdevil talked to her and they set it up. PD had to coordinate because I was on call at work and could not leave the immediate area of town. I did not know who it was that was coming---just that it was my reaper. She and mom had also never met.

We met at our house and mom and my aunt Barb drove about an hour to be there. It was so much fun and it was like we had always known each other.

Amazing group here!


----------



## Palladino

I'm totally inspired by this reap gift! Can't wait to incorporate everything into the haunt. 

Sorry about the picture quality. I was so excited about the gifts that I piled them on the patio table and started taking pictures. The light was too bright so the pictures don't do the gifts justice. The soundtracks are awesome. They will add heaps of atmosphere! This may be my scariest haunt yet.. 

Yes, it's a lot of birds.  I estimated that I needed at least 100 birds to pull off the effect I want. In the end, I can't have too many birds. I don't want to think about how much I've spent on these creatures. What I'll do with them after Halloween.....I'll think about that in November. LOL.


----------



## scareme

Great reap. I love the pictures. Did B scary paint those?


----------



## hallorenescene

the girls dressed up for delivering the gifts. they picked their own costumes and painted their own faces.

mummy of 5, I'm glad you liked your gifts. I had fun working up your gifts.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

scareme said:


> Great reap. I love the pictures. Did B scary paint those?


I can't tell, there seems to be like a varnish on them, they might be modpodged onto the canvas.


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> so my funny story. my victim lives 3 hours away from me. my daughter and 2 granddaughters, and I decided to deliver our present in person. [the grandson and his girlfriend were planning on joining us too, but my grandson helped his girlfriends dad over the weekend chop wood, something he's never done before, and when he woke up the next day, he couldn't move. exit grandson]. so my daughter and I loaded up the coffin. it was to long. so we took out the coffin and turned the foot of it the other way. it fit, but part of it would be above the girls heads. not to safe. so we took the coffin out, moved a seat forward and laid it down, and put the coffin back in. decided we needed the wider part between the seats. took the coffin back out and put the wider end in first. the coffin fit, but it was going to keep tipping over on the girls. the oldest girl said she would sit by it and hold it, but we were afraid that might not be to safe. so we took the coffin back out and flipped it over and slid it in, fit like a charm. so everyone piled in and off we went. a little more than half way there we stopped at Kentucky fried chicken and got some take out. yummy right? we went to a rest stop to eat. this way the girls could run a little. what the frick! in the bag there were no napkins, no silverware, no plates, no cups. we ended up using chicken bones to eat the baked beans and mac and cheese with. the chicken was very juicy. so we reach our destination. when we pull into the driveway we are greeted by a barking dog. my daughter says, I hope he's friendly. no one get out of the car. I said, i'll get out slowly, if he starts growling, we'll trash the plan, and knock on the door. I open the door and call to him. he comes around and seems friendly enough. I slowly get out, pet him, and it's all good. we get out and start setting up. the girls were having a blast. they were all dressed up in costume, and my daughter and I have masks to throw on in case we are discovered. people are driving by and looking. lol. so I'm waving very friendly at everyone. they're all smiling and waving back. one guy went past twice. the girls gave two false alarms and my daughter and I grabbed our masks. it was a blast. after we had it all set up, we crawled into our vehicle and called the victim. when a woman answered the first granddaughter said....look outside...handed the phone to the second granddaughter who said....you've been reaped. we hung up and headed home.



That is so funny! I was at work in town at the bar (you would have driven by as you went through town) my youngest daughter was home by herself at the time (I'll have to ask her about the phone call) and she said that she heard the dog barking but didn't think anything about it so never looked outside lol. Ringo (the dog) is a big softy but likes to act all tough and mean, once he lets you pet him you've made a friend for life 
I'm wondering who it was that drove by twice, nobody has said anything to me yet but I'm sure someone will. Living in a small town everyone just about knows what everyone else is doing all the time. I never expected my gifts to be hand delivered and it was a great surprise to see it there when I came home! Thank you again for all the great things that you sent me, I love it all!


----------



## MummyOf5

Palladino said:


> I'm totally inspired by this reap gift! Can't wait to incorporate everything into the haunt.
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality. I was so excited about the gifts that I piled them on the patio table and started taking pictures. The light was too bright so the pictures don't do the gifts justice. The soundtracks are awesome. They will add heaps of atmosphere! This may be my scariest haunt yet..
> 
> Yes, it's a lot of birds.  I estimated that I needed at least 100 birds to pull off the effect I want. In the end, I can't have too many birds. I don't want to think about how much I've spent on these creatures. What I'll do with them after Halloween.....I'll think about that in November. LOL.


I'm glad you like everything. It was a bit of a challenge figuring out what to send to you that would be easy to ship as well. The lamp isn't quite what I had hoped to make. I was looking for one that I could make spin and cast shadows with but all the small ones that I found weren't made right to get that effect.
I hope the keys will work with the cabinet that you have for them. I had already made them when you posted the picture of it lol. The school signs were a last minute item that I added. I googled pictures of vintage school signs and printed them out and used the clear contact paper on them to kinda laminate them in case you were using them outside. I completely wiped out the birds from one Dollar Tree. I'm sure they thought I was a little off my rocker when I brought the basket to the check out full of birds


----------



## hallorenescene

the guy who drove by twice was in a truck, and was light haired. that's about all I could tell you. if we had known you were at work, we would have dropped by. that would have been fun. I really enjoyed the reap this year getting to take the gifts in person. yes, and once I petted your dog he was very friendly. about your coffin. the lumber yard drew up the plans for it several years ago. it is the only one I know how to make. I left the bottom off, but you can put one on if you want. I left it off because then it's not to heavy for me to carry around. I didn't know if you would have help or not, so I left yours off too. we would put the coffin up on a table in a funeral style setting. I would lay pillows and blankets in there so it wasn't a hard surface for them to lay on. inside the lid you will find a handle. what you do is put a skeleton head, mannequin head, or whatever, in the open viewing end. then you have someone lay in the other end. their legs will be on both sides of the mannequin head. just cover them with a shroud so all that shows is the dummy head. I would deliver an eulogy and when I would hit a keyword, the person concealed in the coffin would grab the handle and pop up. scared the crap out of them every time. I got my eulogy from a song by prince. it went.....dearly beloved, we are gathered here today to celebrate a thing called life. afterlife that is where the sun never comes up, day or night. the minute I said night, there was the key word.


----------



## hallorenescene

my niece in a coffin


----------



## hallorenescene

the open viewing end. you can see the legs on both sides.


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## ajbanz

I have been reaped!!!! I have been reaped!!!!!! I have been awesomely reaped by Kingcrablegs1.99LB. I LOVE EVERYTHING!!! Pictures will be posted tonight!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Nice coffin Hallorenescene. I bet you guys looked very odd to the passersby. LOL


----------



## Palladino

MummyOf5 said:


> I'm glad you like everything. It was a bit of a challenge figuring out what to send to you that would be easy to ship as well. The lamp isn't quite what I had hoped to make. I was looking for one that I could make spin and cast shadows with but all the small ones that I found weren't made right to get that effect.
> I hope the keys will work with the cabinet that you have for them. I had already made them when you posted the picture of it lol. The school signs were a last minute item that I added. I googled pictures of vintage school signs and printed them out and used the clear contact paper on them to kinda laminate them in case you were using them outside. I completely wiped out the birds from one Dollar Tree. I'm sure they thought I was a little off my rocker when I brought the basket to the check out full of birds


MummyOf5 - To say I 'liked' everything is a huge understatement - I LOVE it. You are an incredibly generous and creative person. The keys will work perfectly with the motel key cabinet. I'm going to find a way to work the keys into the candy giveaway. Maybe TOTs who sign the guestbook get a key and exchange it for candy. 

The lamp is awesome! I'm going to use it in the Bates Motel lobby. I'm using the bird motif throughout the haunt just like Hitchcock crossed over motifs in his movies. Marion 'Crane' and the taxiderrmy birds in Psycho. The key to the motel and the key switch in Dial M for Murder. And so on.

And the school signs? I was racking my brain to figure out how to make authentic looking signs. Other than absconding with the real thing in the dead of night! I will be using them outside so I really appreciate the lamination. Between the keys and the signs you have saved me a ton of work!

I played a bit of the soundtracks the other day. That is going to completely freak out the TOTs. Even if you've never seen the movies, the music is creepy. 

Ah, yes, the birds. I know what you mean about taking 30 birds to the check out. LOL! I was unloading birds one time and the customer behind me said, "You really like birds." "I need a lot more!" I said. I was a little stressed out that day so I probably sounded a little wacky! So I told the cashier that I was doing a Hitchcock theme. She was all of 20 years old but she smiled broadly and said, "Wow! Cool!" Everyone knows that movie.

Even so, after that I bought birds in batches. Every time I went out, I came home with birds. That way, I didn't have to buy dozens at a time. I just had to hit different $1 dollar stores so I wasn't buying them at the same location every trip. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Ophelia

*Lol, Palladino, all of the DT's around you are going to be super stocked with birds next year, due to the high demand this year!

Mistress of the Abyss, I'm so glad you liked everything! I still wish I'd been able to pull off a handmade item for you. We live in an area with tons of blueberry farms, so not only is the jam homemade, but we also picked the berries. 

I am just in awe of all of the amazing things everyone has gotten! This is truly one of the things I look forward to every year, I'm so glad to be a part of it!*


----------



## Bethany

Super reaps & way above and beyond! I have that Jack, he was THE item for Walgreen's last year. 
Remember this shot from last year?


----------



## Reaper Teaser

This cute and eccentric Kitchen Witch will soon be at her new home far away from where she started. She is headed northerly. 

So sorry for the delay, but I hope the box of items is worth the weight. Just beware you will need scissors to cut off all the bubble wrap.


----------



## texaslucky

This little guy is up to some fun soon with some wolverines.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Reaper Teaser said:


> View attachment 219961
> 
> This cute and eccentric Kitchen Witch will soon be at her new home far away from where she started. She is headed northerly.
> 
> So sorry for the delay, but I hope the box of items is worth the weight. Just beware you will need scissors to cut off all the bubble wrap.


Oh! A kitchen witch! Someone will be lucky when they get this!!!


----------



## bethene

TexasLucky,,, that made me giggle...... not every one will know what you are talking about... HEHEHE!!


----------



## Kymmm

I know this is the Secret Reaper thread but I just had to throw this out there.. if anyone has an extra Jack and Oogie, I will buy them from you... Please let me know.. Thanks all! Oh, and keep on Reapin!! I'm enjoying every pic!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I sure do remember that shot. 
that is a darling kitchen witch. someone will be lucky. 
I went to a wolverine game. it was awesome. and I'm not a sports freak.
texas, that is a very cute can.


----------



## ajbanz

I was reaped by Kingcrablegs1.99LB. Here are pictures of my awesome reap!!!!


I received a palmistry hand, some sage, terror tape, candy, candy, and candy, and a book on witches. THANK YOU. I love everything.


Close up picture of the hand.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I GOT REAPED TODAY! It was soooo worth the wait! Hearts1003 was my reaper and really hit this one out of the park. I just cannot say thank you enough. 

The Undamaged Box - HALLELUJAH! - my "helper", and my box opener. 











The "Grand Opening"











Open Last - what could this be?











Specimens for Mad Scientist Lab and Cabinet of Curiosities (Cicada {Locust} Exoskeletons) - I'm drooling! *Take note of the "box" they are sitting on. You'll see another pic of it shortly.*











Mad Scientist Lab Supplies - I'm so super excited! I love that the containers are all plastic, too. As you can tell in my first photo, Esmeralda (Esme') loves to help with everything. She's not always the best assistant, however. She's been telling me for years she'd be better if I'd get her some "disposable thumbs". I've tried to tell her they're called "opposable", but she says WTF ever and walks off. She has such an attitude I swear! Thumb envy!  











Inside of "The Box" I mentioned earlier. Neat papers inside, magnifying glass, small skull, lab "stamp", test tube, string, small tube with a neat, um, looks like partially burned paper inside that's also partially ash. So many neat things. Correct me if I'm wrong Hearts1003. I'm just so giddy!











Carnevil Plaque that appears to be handmade! 












3-D Carnival Stickers











Clown Signs & Cling - the clown "Do Not Enter" is on my wish list! Scratch that! WAS! *sigh* Love it! Of course I love the big clown head and the cling of the lab is fantastic!











Esmeralda loves the box!



















So if all of that wasn't enough to make me pass out from gasping every time I pulled out an awesome gift, remember that "OPEN LAST" thing? Here it is!

The Spirit Clown Baby in a popcorn tub with packs of popcorn and Animal Crackers! I about passed out. LOVE HIM and the yummy snacks, too!!! Another item that WAS on my wish list. *sigh*











Here's a pic of the whole smorgasbord. OH! I almost forgot! *facepalm!* I also got orange ornaments for my Halloween tree. They are pictured in this photo. Everything survived shipping.  Check out Esme' mad muggin' my new baby.  LOL!










I cannot thank you enough Hearts1003! You are a FANTASTIC reaper!


----------



## printersdevil

Two awesome Reaps. Love everything. That clown stuff is so creepy and the baby makes me want to hide!

I love the witch and wizards book. It looks great and that Palmistry hand is super. I have debated buying one. I guess I will just be happy with the signs that I have printed off. It does look great though. I just need to purge due to storage space limitations. Actually, I am about to purge and give a lot to texaslucky, so...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great reaps, ajbanz and GiggleFairy!
The palmistry hand is awesome! The witch and wizard book, too. I love to read, and anything witches is great!
That is a huge amount of awesome stuff for a haunted/creepy carnival theme! Oh, and look, you got a gift that would seriously creep me out...cicada shells...those empty shells make my skin crawl, lol, I hate finding them all over my yard, lol.


----------



## Bethany

More great reaps. Gigglefairy, great stuff!! love the mad lab additions you got. 

I too have debated on the palmestry hand. Just don't have a lot of "surface" space in the fortune teller's room. :/

I am still waiting to be reaped. And since no one has been reaped by Hilda, I may be the recipient of the country traveling box.


----------



## hallorenescene

ajbanz, nice reap. I like candy, and the hand is super.
giggle, you got a nice reap too. I love the do not enter sign.


----------



## im the goddess

I love the cat, and the reaps too, but more so the cat. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha...ah, of course, I love the cat, too!!  Kitties in boxes are always entertaining.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Bethany said:


> There are 24 cupcakes making up that monster.


Awesome! That means I claimed 1/8th of the cupcake monster before I got reaped Bethany! 




hallorenescene said:


> giggle fairy, you made me crack up.


I do my best hallorenescene. 




WitchyKitty said:


> Great reaps, ajbanz and GiggleFairy!
> The palmistry hand is awesome! The witch and wizard book, too. I love to read, and anything witches is great!
> That is a huge amount of awesome stuff for a haunted/creepy carnival theme! Oh, and look, you got a gift that would seriously creep me out...cicada shells...those empty shells make my skin crawl, lol, I hate finding them all over my yard, lol.


I love ajbanz's palmistry hand and Witch and Wizard book, too. I'm still coveting her belly dancer jack-o-lantern, too. I started belly dancing at 18 and taught for many years. Had to take a hiatus though. Don't teach anymore, but it's wonderful therapy now!WitchyKitty, how can you not like cicada shells? We used to wear them all over us when we were kids, lol.



im the goddess said:


> I love the cat, and the reaps too, but more so the cat. LOL





WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...ah, of course, I love the cat, too!!  Kitties in boxes are always entertaining.


Oh I love my kitty! She's the best im the goddess and WitchyKitty. I've had probably a hundred cats in my lifetime. Seriously, and Esme is just a blast. (Growing up we had over 30 at one time.) Plus the healing properties of a feline's purr has have probably been more beneficial than I even know with all the health crap I've gone through. She was rescued by Pixie Frog in 2010, the year I shattered my leg and had the rods put in. Cat's purrs are at a frequency known for promoting bone strength, healing soft tissues, lowering blood pressure and stress, etc. Esme' would lay between my legs on my "apparatus" and keep me company. She didn't leave my side when I came home from my brain surgery and of course she sleeps with me and hangs out all day. Obviously was here when Mom passed, too. Needless to say cats also help with depression and loneliness. She's a godsend no doubt! I know, my science nerd is showing.


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy said:


> WitchyKitty, how can you not like cicada shells? We used to wear them all over us when we were kids, lol.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Oh I love my kitty! She's the best im the goddess and WitchyKitty. I've had probably a hundred cats in my lifetime. Seriously, and Esme is just a blast. (Growing up we had over 30 at one time.) Plus the healing properties a feline's purr has have probably been more beneficial that I even know with all the healthcrap I've gone through. She was rescued by Pixie Frog in 2010, the year I shattered my leg and had the rods put in. Cat's purrs are at a frequency known for promoting bone strength, healing soft tissues, lowering blood pressure and stress, etc. Esme' would lay between my legs on my "apparatus" and keep me company. She didn't leave my side when I came home from my brain surgery and of course she sleeps with me and hangs out all day. Obviously was here when Mom passed, too. Needless to say cats also help with depression and loneliness. She's a godsend no doubt! I know, my science nerd is showing.


Eeeewwww! Lol. {{shivers}} I don't have many issues with live bugs and insects, but I have a severe issue with dead ones. Yes, I know it's just their shells, but it still makes me think of dead bugs when I see them...therefore, they creep me out. It's involuntary, lol. Just...no. lol.

I fully agree that kitties are healing. I have a few health issues of my own, unfortunately, and it's so very calming to have my babies sit on my lap or on my chest and purr. My cats, especially Ty and Ziva, know when I am hurting, too, and they check on me and stay with me.


----------



## hallorenescene

no science nerd giggle. to many here love our cats. my daughter has a cat named flicker. her girls are young and rambunctious, and her cat can hold his own. they are perfect for each other. the girls dad had a cat, he tired of it and was going to kill it. the girls got upset and so I rescued the kitty. I took him in. but, I was going to post his picture at work and get rid of him. well, love at first sight. I think he is beautiful. but when I went to pick him up, he hissed at me. okay bud, you got your space, hope someone will take him. 2 days later I was in the computer room, and who crawls up in my lap, jumper, the hissing cat. he curls up and starts purring. he hasn't hissed since. and he is very laid back and sweet. and he is entertaining. I play with him with a laser. he is determined to get that sucker. and we take walks together, and he's just a perfect cat for me.


----------



## printersdevil

I have missed out on all the cat stuff. I am allergic to them. How can a "witch" not have a cat? She has a dog who thinks she is a cat! M little Lulu is more cat than dog. She loves to climb and curl up all around people. She sits on top of the back of the couch most of the time. But, she does love a bath.

Sheesh, I need to be able to have a cat. Helps with blood pressure, soft tissue issues, STRESS, bone strength. Wonder if I can take injections? But, I could not stand a liter box. Ewwwww. Love my doggie doors. When Lulu can't or won't make it outside, she always goes to the hall bathroom on the ceramic tile. Smart dog!


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> I have missed out on all the cat stuff. I am allergic to them. How can a "witch" not have a cat? She has a dog who thinks she is a cat! M little Lulu is more cat than dog. She loves to climb and curl up all around people. She sits on top of the back of the couch most of the time. But, she does love a bath.


While witches are usually most commonly linked to or seen with kitties, a familiar for a witch can take many forms...including doggies! Toads and owls are also common. So, fret not, dear witchy sister, your doggie can be your witchy partner, too! 
Lol, and speaking of dogs that act like cats...I have cats that act like dogs, lol. I even have one cat that is "people". 
Also, while cats purrs are quite therapeutic for illnesses and pain, I've read that having a pet in general, especially ones like cats and dogs, can be helpful in stress and depression...just the act of petting a kitty or puppy is said to be helpful!

Oh, and I can't wait to see the rest of the pics of peoples reaps!!! Come on delivery people! Get hoppin' and get those boxes delivered!! Not to forget, a big shout out to our rescue reapers this year...wish we didn't need you, but glad we have you!! You rock!


----------



## im the goddess

Oh, cats can sense many things. Hallorenescene, that is probably what your baby was afraid off. he knew he was not loved or wanted in his old home, but you loved him and made him welcome. We have the same thing with our Miles. He is a rescue cat and was in a cage or shelter for 6 months. The vet said someone must have really liked him for him to last so long. He really has come a long ways. He has bitten me and attacked several times, but he wanst to be with us and sleep with us and has really come a long way. He now feels safe, and knows we will not abandon him. I love my Miles.


----------



## hallorenescene

all your cat stories are very touching. my grandkids are going to bathe my cat, and then I'm going to take him to the rest home. I hope he does alright.


----------



## kloey74

printersdevil said:


> I have missed out on all the cat stuff. I am allergic to them. How can a "witch" not have a cat? She has a dog who thinks she is a cat! M little Lulu is more cat than dog. She loves to climb and curl up all around people. She sits on top of the back of the couch most of the time. But, she does love a bath.
> 
> Sheesh, I need to be able to have a cat. Helps with blood pressure, soft tissue issues, STRESS, bone strength. Wonder if I can take injections? But, I could not stand a liter box. Ewwwww. Love my doggie doors. When Lulu can't or won't make it outside, she always goes to the hall bathroom on the ceramic tile. Smart dog!


I am extremely allergic to cats. Years ago we ended up taking in a stray. I discovered a product called Allerpet for cats. There's also a version for dogs. I got it at a pet store but you can also order it online. It's a rub you put on when the cat is dry so there's no tub involved. We used it a couple of times a week. Eventually I built up a tolerance to just my cat and we didn't need it any more. However other cats caused me to swell up like a balloon!


----------



## bethene

fabulous reaps guys!! Love the palm reading hand!! , too cool, also all the carnival stuff is great! And, of course so is the kitty! Loving the kitty stories also, I have 4 of my own, and 4 grandkitties, living at my house. All wonderful babies, and spoiled rotten to boot. My sons cats live down stairs, mine up, they are not buddies, but we make it work. My mom was allergic to cats, I had dogs growing up, but wanted a cat something terrible, well I made up for it , first house hubby and I bought, the weekend after we moved in we got a kitten, and it went from there, the rest, since 1977, have all been rescues in one form or another. I have had such wonderful fur babies, I agree witchykitty, they do know when you are not well, emotionally or physically!


----------



## texaslucky

This little guy is part of a package that should be delivered tomorrow finally. I am hoping that things update and it makes it today. What could he be a part of? Soon, victim, soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe he's a ring toss game


----------



## CornStalkers

B Scary said:


> I got a great box of goodies when I came home this weekend -- only one clue as to my reaper's identity. First guess -- Cornstalker are you my reaper??
> View attachment 219593


Correct! Glad you liked it


----------



## Spookerstar

Nice Reap! I love the Witch History Museum certificate. Cute idea!



GraveyardQueen said:


> View attachment 219347
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible photographer but thank you very very much zombies_everywhere! I am dying to explore Salem so all of the MA touches were particularly cool! Love the certificate, pen and book! I'm a voracious reader so that's right up my alley.
> 
> I love incense (have since I was tiny) so the burner and lovely burnables are excellent! My whole living room celebrates Dia de Los Muertos so that fits right in year round!
> 
> My fiancé and I are candy fiends so the gummies and eyeballs are so up our alley.
> 
> Thank you for the many many treats! Love them all!


----------



## JustWhisper

Holy Reaps Batman, I wouldn't even know where to start. The baby in the popcorn box is so cool. I love the wooden box filled with lots of other cool stuff, the palm is really awesome, the cat in the box is adorable. I love everything in both reaps, which is unusual, as we all have different tastes. Great job reapers. I would be dancing all around.


----------



## trentsketch

I got reaped today. Thanks, Dead_Girl.


----------



## printersdevil

trentsketch that fence border is wicked looking! Are those black spider webs? I don't think I have even seen them stretched out. Be sure to show us some pics. I love spiders and bats, too. Rats, well not so much!


----------



## trentsketch

Yes, they are black spiderwebs. I hadn't seen them before, either. They're perfect. I'm doing a black and white haunt and will only need to gray out the eyes on all those bats, rats, and spiders to use them all over the place.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have never seen black spider webs, either. Pretty cool! I love the large bat!


----------



## Bethany

I was Reaped!!
and what a reaping it is. First of all I am not sure who my reaper is. I have an idea or 2 from the clue, but cannot check for sure because most everyone has changed their "Location" for the reaper.  With that being said. THANK YOU REAPER!!

























The box. I had already opened the top and removed the Dracula off the side  Our postal delivery lady said everyone in the PO liked the box. Funny she never talks to anyone, so I'm told. Maybe she just doesn't like "them" 

When I opened the box this is what I saw 








OH that little Minion there is a coin purse!!! He has a little zippered pocket in the back!!


----------



## Bethany

Got some ears, eyes & fingers (they're already in the Chop Shop)








Got some skeletons, packaged hand, dish towel & pot holder. (towel & potholder are in the laundry room ready to be softened for use)
Ok the one skeleton is JOINTED!! Every joint moves like a posable skeleton! He is going in my bat cage. 








Safety glasses. Will be wearing these on Party night.  Hubby too!!








A Wine Glass from DT (I refrained from buying any so The Husband wouldn't kill me) So I am safe I didn't buy it.  And some much needed test tubes, dna testing tray & 2 skull & crossbones stemmed glasses. 








I got this cool skull cup (it will be used year round), test tube holders & 2 of these heavy glass containers with lids. THey may become part of a light up project next year. This year, they'll probably contain body parts.


----------



## Bethany

OH there's more!! I was spoiled rotten!! 








These 2 bottles kind of tugged at my heart. They are Libby Glass & Libby Glass Factory is in Toledo, Ohio where we moved from. I'll be adding some corks & dispalying them with highlighter water in the kitchen on the counter this year.








I think the gummy eyeballs will find their way into icecubes in the punch bowl & some on my cake 
The fingers may find themselves on a few cupcakes or used as the fingers to my mad scientist. 








Got some different "crime" tapes. They'll be used. belive me! Some hand prints, a filter screen (Mad Lab), some skeleton garland (there's 6 skeletons on this one!!), some extra organs to grow (someone gave me some for my 50th bday these will be joining them in the jar) & a skull soap dispenser with green soap. (Going in the spider bathroom with a glow stick or 2 in it Party night)








And some bloody wall art. Hoping these will stick to the bathroom doors.


----------



## Bethany

AND MORE!!!








I think this is the cutest baby doll I have ever seen!! I may just put her in a little shirt and put her in the nursery. 

Oh my gawd!! Then there was THIS & the 2 skulls!








Funny I was in Target today and had their phone in my hand. Kept playing with it (think I was annoying the help) then headed on my way without buying it. 

Thank you so much for Everything!! Please reveal yourself!!!









Pictures of Everything!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Terrific reap, Bethany! Love the stemware, skull soap, wall art, skulls and telephone!


----------



## GiggleFairy

WitchyKitty said:


> While witches are usually most commonly linked to or seen with kitties, a familiar for a witch can take many forms...including doggies! Toads and owls are also common. So, fret not, dear witchy sister, your doggie can be your witchy partner, too!
> Lol, and speaking of dogs that act like cats...I have cats that act like dogs, lol. I even have one cat that is "people".
> Also, while cats purrs are quite therapeutic for illnesses and pain, I've read that having a pet in general, especially ones like cats and dogs, can be helpful in stress and depression...just the act of petting a kitty or puppy is said to be helpful!
> 
> Oh, and I can't wait to see the rest of the pics of peoples reaps!!! Come on delivery people! Get hoppin' and get those boxes delivered!! Not to forget, a big shout out to our rescue reapers this year...wish we didn't need you, but glad we have you!! You rock!



Fish tanks have been knows for years to lower blood pressure. That's another reason why doctor's offices have them. And let's not even go into dogs that detect seizures before people have them. That's just amazing! You also see that animals flee before natural disasters hit. I know when the animals run I don't care what my meteorologist is saying - I'm outta there!  This morning I scheduled an appointment with my doc over my rodded leg. For a couple of months now I've been having severe pain where the bones shot out of my leg. Sometimes it bruises for no apparent reason and I don't know why; the location is in a weird place. Today it's very painful. I took a nap and when I woke up, Esme' was lying between my legs with her "purr box" cranked on high and placed strategically across my lower scar where I've been hurting so bad. She was out like a light herself. Animals are such amazing creatures. I wouldn't want to imagine a world without them!

I find it adorable how so many of the victims' photos have pets inspecting the goodies or lying in the boxes.


----------



## printersdevil

What a great reap. I love the phone! I have two of those little bottles.


----------



## im the goddess

Great Reaps everyone. Bethany, the long wait is over. I wonder who your reaper is.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Great Reaps everyone. Bethany, the long wait is over. I wonder who your reaper is.


Me too!


----------



## texaslucky

My victim should be Reaped tomorrow!!!! Tracking has been pretty worthless. It just shows that delivery should be on 10-2. So watch for the mailman!!! Bites my nails and worries that you will like it and it arrives okay.


----------



## bethene

fabulous reap, Bethany, love the baby doll, glasses, and of course, the phone!!! your reaper went above and beyond!


----------



## Ophelia

texaslucky said:


> My victim should be Reaped tomorrow!!!! Tracking has been pretty worthless. It just shows that delivery should be on 10-2. So watch for the mailman!!! Bites my nails and worries that you will like it and it arrives okay.


*Ooh, if it's for me, it will make a fabulous birthday present!*


----------



## ooojen

Have a great birthday either way, Ophelia!


----------



## Bethany

Ophelia said:


> *Ooh, if it's for me, it will make a fabulous birthday present!*


Oh I hope it's for you. what a wonderful birthday present that would be!!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## hallorenescene

trent sketch, nice reap. I love the fencing. your box was decorated in style.
Bethany, I love your box décor. that is cool you managed to pull your decal off like that. I would want to save those decals too. wow, what a nice reap. I love those skull and crossbones drinking glasses, the libby bottles, and the phone. the skull soap container is nice, but your idea of a glow stick in it is clever. I wonder from the look of your doll, being all rubber like that, if someone thought you could make a baby in a jar.
giggles, I'm so happy you have your pets.
Ophelia! Happy Birthday to youuuuuu.


----------



## printersdevil

Birthday? Birthday? Someone is having a birthday!!! I always forget to check that list at the bottom. Happy birthday, Ophelia! Leave it to Bethany to have a cupcake or cake ready at a moment notice!

Bethany, I didn't get your package dropped off until today. It is on its way.(not a Reap)


----------



## Ophelia

*I know, she's on the ball, isn't she? Or is it her Minions? 

Thanks everyone!

(And don't worry, I always forget to check the list, too. Shoot, I probably only check about 1/10 of the Facebook ones.)*


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

It was me Bethany!


----------



## texaslucky

Happy birthday Ophelia! Hope you have a great day and get something special!


----------



## Bethany

SugarSugarDesserts said:


> It was me Bethany!


OMG!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!! not yelling just SO excited. The phone is in the kitchen hehehe gonna ring every time someone heads to the boofet.  I've placed lots of the items in display areas already, but waiting on some because the kitchen cannot be totally done until the week of the party. 

here is how the baby looked last night at bedtime.  this is how she will stay this year. next year who knows...








I bought a small bag of doll clothes for $1 and this was in the bag along with a sweater & some felt, what I can only describe as, orange elf shoes. LOL


----------



## im the goddess

That doll looks so cute, minus the blood LOL.

Ophelia, Happy Birthday.


----------



## scareme

Happy birthday Ophelia!

I love the baby in her own bed. And what a cute outfit for only a dollar. What's her name?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Happy Birthday, Ophelia!!!!


----------



## texaslucky

I see you got a birthday surprise, Ophelia! I guess there are consolations for late things. LOL


----------



## bethene

Happy birthday Ophelia!!


----------



## Skeletor

Fanboy was my reaper. Usually I monitor for my package on a hourly basis but this year was a little different. My wife and I our expecting our third child this month so I took her on a babymoon. My package was delivered during that time and was not put in my office. So there was a delay in opening my package. But thank you very much and sorry for the delay.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Is that a Skeletor head?? Awesome.


----------



## Skeletor

Yes it is. Very awesome right?!


----------



## Bethany

scareme said:


> Happy birthday Ophelia!
> 
> I love the baby in her own bed. And what a cute outfit for only a dollar. What's her name?


Didn't give her a name yet. & Yep that outfit & a doll halloween sweater.  got lucky


----------



## texaslucky

Had a message from Ophelia. She is going out of town tomorrow and will post pictures of her reap when she gets back. She reported that her daughter is having fun with the eyeball game. So photos coming Sunday from her. It was a box of games for kids at her party. Several were real purchased games, others were things the kids and I put together with props and a booklet of many others that can be used for all ages with minimal props. We will also be using many of these at our first party this year plus the big cardboard things originally made for Ophelia that were too big to ship without breaking the bank. I can't wait to see her photos and especially of the party.

Printersdevil posted a photo of the Pin the Nose on the Witch game on the discussion thread. I didn't have colored ink and so sent as black and white. She is sending this on to Ophellia and kids this week. I never thought about going to an office store to print in color. I kept forgetting to take it to work to print and have been so busy that I never thought about looking it up again to print. I also posted a few as teasers and someone correctly identified the blow up pumpkin as a ring toss game. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that doll looks so cute in that little outfit.
skeletor, nice skeletor head prop.
texas lucky. it was me. I identified the ring toss game


----------



## printersdevil

No picture, but I just want to reassure my victim that it is coming. I mailed late and thought I selected Priority since it had so far to go. But, evidently I send regular mail and it is taking forever. It was sent from the new automated system at a neighboring post office and I guess I pushed the wrong button. It also would not fit in the container thing on and it was after hours. I could hear them in the back on the other side of the wall and thought they would let me just drop it since it was paid for, but NADA. So, it had to wait until they were opened to be dropped causing it not to go out that day.

Victim, I am so sorry for all this delay. I am so antsy with all the breakage in packages. It is bubble wrapped to the moon and back though. I am wondering what the use of tracking is since it has not updated since the first thing sent to me. I just tried doing it all manually again and it still shows only when it departed from here. What is up with that. I have had that happed a few times. However, it does show delivery BY Monday, Oct. 6 so at least that is something.

So sorry dear victim!!!! There is something there that I hope will light up your day, let you have some magick and do a better job of seeing things than I did with the postal machine. It is coming!!!!

Oh, yeah, you should have protection after this from all things, especially late Secret Reapers. LOL


----------



## fanboy

Now that Skeletor has posted a picture of his reap I can share this. I had a lot of fun doing this.


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool fanboy


----------



## a_granger

Happy Birthday Ophelia!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Cool Skeletor head fanboy. and Bump diddy ump ump.


----------



## EveningKiss

finally reaped thursday...


----------



## hallorenescene

good eveningkiss, another one reaped. nice lenticulars


----------



## scareme

Great reap. I could put it to good use. I love the birds, dark cloth and Spanish moss. That's how I'm doing my bathroom this year. (only to be heard on a Halloween forum)

Another thought, fill the glass with the eyeballs and put it where the drinking glass should be. I'm on a roll here.


----------



## Paint It Black

I have a jar filled with those eyeballs and moss. Very eerie.


----------



## katshead42

Oh my gosh I was reaped and everything is absolutely perfect! My reaper went above and beyond my expectations. I'm so pleased with every single item that she sent me. I've tried to post photos from my phone and my computer but every time I run in to issues. I'll try again later when I'm not mega frustrated again Diesel Freak you did an amazing job and I feel so very lucky that you were my reaper Thank you, Thank You, THANK YOU! a thousand times THANK YOU because seriously every single thing was perfect!


----------



## katshead42

Wow those links were not showing up on my end. let me try to post the other ones


----------



## katshead42

I've been reaped!!!! 















These will be great additions to my spider's den 







This was by far my most favorite of all the gifts she sent me. This is a CUSTOM Katoween Party which is what my party is called. She carved it and I'm seriously blown away it's so perfect and awesome and I love it! 







This guy was HUGE and he looks awesome holding the Katoween sign so I think that will be his job this year!!! 







This is in my kitchen and it's perfect because I'm a chef and I always go all out with tons of food so this is perfect for inspiration. 







I've hung one of these in my creepy doll restroom and one in my kitchen.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice reaps peeps. I love those towels and the haunt party sign.

And who couldn't use more creepy cloth, moss and eyes? I see the makings of some nice apothecary jars like someone else mentioned.


----------



## hallorenescene

katshead, I love the sign and that big handsome guy holding the sign. ol la la, nice reap.


----------



## Bethany

Yes more people are no longer unreaped. 
Seems like this one is taking longer to complete than others I have participated in. Don't worry those of you who are still waiting. We'll wait with you until the end.


----------



## a_granger

Still unreaped here....Must meed my reaper had some extra awesome added to the box!!!!


----------



## a_granger

This is a great sign!


----------



## printersdevil

This is something that will be arriving Monday to someone who has not been reaped. Sorry for the blur. Had to take a pic of it from one phone to another. Victim, so sorry for the delay. I am a ditz and mailed by Pony Express instead of Priority. I have never seen it take so long.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool lantern printer


----------



## dbruner

I've been on vacation for the past ten days and had 40 pages of reaps to catch up on. Great work everyone! I'm so glad I participated in secret reaper this year. I still don't know who my reaper is. Happy belated birthday Ophelia!


----------



## printersdevil

Finally, my package is in the correct town!! So, it should be tomorrow dear victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Evening Kiss, great reap! Lots of useful items...I have that witch's way deadly desserts sign, I love it.
Katshead, love the personalized sign!!!


----------



## scareme

a_granger said:


> This is a great sign!
> 
> View attachment 221019



Verses a bad sign...












Sorry, you just reminded me of this joke.

You're right, a great looking sign. I didn't see who sent it.


----------



## a_granger

G Thanks


----------



## guttercat33

Would like to thank Hilda for the wonderful gifts I am trying to load the pics up love them all!!!!!!!


----------



## Sidnami

I would like to thank Wickedwillingwench for being reaped. Can't show a pic due to have to decide which AtmosFEAR FX to order. Thanks again.


----------



## hallorenescene

here is a picture finally with the youngest granddaughter making her teaser gift from I'm the goddess.
and the finished gift. the kids say, thank you, they love them


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Sidnami said:


> I would like to thank Wickedwillingwench for being reaped. Can't show a pic due to have to decide which AtmosFEAR FX to order. Thanks again.


i know a gc isn't the most exciting reap but i promise to make it up later in the week.


----------



## im the goddess

Frank turned out great. I hope the enjoyed them.


----------



## hallorenescene

they do enjoy them. frank was a little harder to put together, but really cute. kamina put together her Halloween house last night while I was helping ellen with frank. next time they come ellen will do her house. they took the silly spray string outside and had a war. quite colorful. lol. thank you so much. those bags the gifts came in are very nice. I think the girls will use them for tot.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Viccy, if you haven't been reaped don't fear (or maybe you should, bwahahahaha), your reaping IS on it's way.


----------



## printersdevil

I am beyond frustrated with USPS. My victim's box has been in their town since early weekend. I just got a text update that shows the sorting has been complete. What the heck does that mean. It should be delivered. I honestly think I could have walked it across the country faster than they have delivered. It better be delivered today. Grrrrrrr........


----------



## printersdevil

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!! FInally.

Oh dear victim I hope that you are at home today! I know you were about to give up on getting this! Now, if everything is okay in the box.


----------



## Paint It Black

I had a happy surprise on my doorstep this morning!!! I've been reaped. The cartoon on the outside of the box put a smile on my face right away.










Inside were all kinds of nice surprises. First, a beautiful Ouija board tray with handles. I love the colors.








Then, a wonderful spider made of metal. This is really unique.








And a hanging ghoul that lights up. This will fit right in with the ghost town this year, and will be good for any theme in the future as well. In front of the ghoul, there is a cute Beware sign, also made of metal. I haven't seen one like it before either.








Then, the elusive skeleton garland!! I really needed that for my craft bin. And a really nice raven statuette, a mouse, and a 4-in-one manicure set. How did you know my nails were getting thrashed with all this haunting I have been doing? LOL The card was really cute too. 









Thank you so much. I really love everything you sent.

I read where a couple of people mailed their packages for delivery this week. Since my package did not come from Texas, I am ruling out printersdevil. The card was signed "creepy," so my guess is Creepy Spiders. Am I correct?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the tray and spider!!! Is there a pic of the other items? (Never mind, they are there now, lol.)


----------



## X-Pired

Amazing reap Paint It Black. Way cool!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

deleted because my brain finally kicked in.


----------



## a_granger

I was so excited to see the postal lady at the door this morning! I have been reaped!!!
I got a slightly travel weary box full of wonderful treasures. Thank you so much Printersdevil!! Love it all.

My loot!!







very cute little kitchen witch ( I need to post another picture when I have her set)







A hand made wand and framed spell page along with a beautiful blue witch ball and framed page













Two fright full witches. I was oh so happy to see the dangerous witch sign, thank you so much!













led fiber light, will be put to very good use! and a great distressed lantern i'll be hanging out at night.













a framed Halloween art print, love it. and some skellys in a cage treasure box. So cute













and finaly I have a fortun tellers most important tool... the crystal ball on a customer stand!








Thank you again Printersdevil for your generosity and gifts. Love it all!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Hallor and Imthegoddess, those projects are adorable. Cutey in the pic, too.


----------



## LadyGoats

Wow, a_granger. What a reap!! Printers devil, you are more than welcome to reap me anytime!


----------



## dawnski

Wow, Paint It Black, someone was extra generous. That Spirit Board serving tray looks fantastic. I'm jealous!


----------



## printersdevil

a-granger, I am so sorry to have screwed up on shipping and you to have waited so long. The light will fit under the crystal ball without the tall things. It might have to be taped up there, but the fringe should hide it. I am so thankful that things did not get broken. My printer was broken and I could not get walmart to print the two signs in color. However, I have found a Fed Ex store where you add your USB and print in color. Since it has a debit/credit card option on the machine no one know what is printed. Walmart would not print those in color at the photo center. I will drop one of the signs for the wand and witch's ball in the mail to you in color. The skelly cage was something that I started to repaint, but that is not my strong suit. So you may want to do so. When I first put the skellies in there with the sad little faded bird, the music box was working. I tried to wind it right before packing and it would not play. I thought it made a nice sad statement about the poor skeelies and bird.

I hope that you enjoy them. Happy Haunting.


----------



## printersdevil

Paint it Black, nice Reap. I love that ghoul and especially the Ouija board tray.


----------



## Hilda

OH I love the cranberry glass lantern!!!!!!

Paint it Black... that hanging creature will look great in Tombstone!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the kitchen with and witch ball!!!!! Two items that were also on my list, lol.


----------



## a_granger

Thank you so much Printer!! I'll have a lot of fun setting those up for Halloween!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Happy to see some more reaps arriving...some good stuff too. Cant wait to see your pictures too guttercat33!


----------



## JustWhisper

Sidnami said:


> I would like to thank Wickedwillingwench for being reaped. Can't show a pic due to have to decide which AtmosFEAR FX to order. Thanks again.


Does that mean we will never see a picture or just have to wait for you to finish? Are you done yet?



wickedwillingwench said:


> i know a gc isn't the most exciting reap but i promise to make it up later in the week.


What is a GC? I obviously missed something somewhere along the thread.


----------



## LadyGoats

JustWhisper said:


> Does that mean we will never see a picture or just have to wait for you to finish? Are you done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> What is a GC? I obviously missed something somewhere along the thread.


I think the gift was a gift card, so we can't see pictures until the item is picked out, ordered and received.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, I giggled at your reaper cartoon too. that ghoul, spider, and spirits board are very nice. my guess of who your reaper is would be the one who is always posting with an add for nail supplies in their signature.
agranger, you got a wonderful reap. I really love that cute little kitchen witch. no more bad luck for you in the kitchen. and the framed signs, witches ball, wand, witches pictures, crystal ball. just all of it.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you all for the kind words about the Reap for a_granger. I have to say I was quite intimidated since she does such wonderful things with her signs and labels. All of her stuff is stellar!


----------



## bethene

a couple more amazing reaps, wow,, so many items I would love to have my self! LOL!!


----------



## lizzyborden

What could have made a cold dreary day like yesterday exciting? To get reaped of course!  Hubby came in from work carrying my reaper package and really made my day!

Discovered camera batteries are dead and didn't have time to hunt for charger this morning so used my phone instead.  Pictures didn't turn out too bad.









I received a Halloween oven mitt, a tombstone box, a tumbler decorated by my reaper, a skull wax melter, pumpkin pie and apple crisp chewing gum, a solar dancing pumpkin, a giant chocolate chip cookie (I have a feeling the pregnancy cravings will devour it very soon), a ghost sticker, pumpkin spice air freshener, a pencil, and homemade spider and cobweb wax melts that smell heavenly! And of course some cobweb and spiders too. 









Here's a photo of the wax melter lit up. The picture doesn't do it justice. There's a red bulb inside that really makes it look creepy!

I love it all! Thank you Prettypinkbow!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

My victim's package has been delivered but I do not know if he likes it or not.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the skull wax warmer and homemade tarts, lizzy!


----------



## texaslucky

I missed another message yesterday from Ophelia---or maybe I was not on her yesterday. Either way she was gone for the weekend after getting the Reaper package. She is having trouble with photos and will try to get photos on her Facebook page to share will add a link. I have a few that she told me to go ahead and post. However, I did not take photos of things set up to play.

We had so much fun with this. Ophelia had listed that games for the kids would be great and she needed things that would pack and move easily since they are in the military. 


Here are some of them from her Reap from me.








Here is the Pin the Nose on the Witch game








The small metal Halloween tins are a body parts toss game








Pirate Pin the Treasure game








Sack Race This is a set of tote sacks that look like the real things but made of a sturdy plastic. Can be used for sack races or even three legged races.








Glow sticks to use for the ring toss games, witches hats for the ring toss game and cut in half pool noodles for the Smash the Tombstone game, Ghost Busters with the balloons, etc.








Feed the Mummy (toss game with bugs, spiders, etc.








Eyeball relay race with spoons and you can see the brain for the pass the brain game that is like hot potatoes tossing or passing around the circle until the music stops and then the one holding the brain is out.,














Pirate Loot Treasure Box filled with prizes








Spin and Stretch Game (like Halloween Twister)








You can see the witch hats to be used in the witch hat ring toss and the tombstones to be bashed plus the cut in half pool noodles for the bashing and hitting games such as Ghost Busters, Tombstone Smash, Monster sMash. Also the glow bracelets and necklaces for rings for the toss games.








JOL ring toss








Tombstones to bash

I included a booklet that explained each game and many others ranging from very young kids through teens or adults plus a few fun fortune teller games or activities including a print out of a Halloween Paper Fortune Teller origami game.


----------



## ooojen

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> My victim's package has been delivered but I do not know if he likes it or not.


I hope you get some good feedback soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

lizzy, nice reap. I love the oven mitt.
texas lucky, that is a cool witch game. how do you play bash the tombstone game?


----------



## LadyGoats

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> My victim's package has been delivered but I do not know if he likes it or not.


I fear this'll happen with me, too, since I forgot to take pictures of a lot of the things I sent.. Fingers crossed that your victim is just busy and will share their reap soon..!


----------



## texaslucky

I just added a bunch of pictures of Ophelia's Reap from me. She was out of town all weekend and has problems getting photos to load from her computer. She is going to try to add a link to her Facebook if she can get them there. She asked me to go ahead and add some. I was adding as many of you posted and it took me a long time so you might have to go back to see them. This was so much fun!


----------



## printersdevil

The Pin the Nose on the Witch game was something found on line and has a place to print it out. Not sure about the tombstone one. She will be along at some point to answer you about it.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Paint It Black ~ Yay!! I can't take credit for the cartoon. I recycled the box from MY Reaper  I am super glad you liked the reaping. I kept reaching for scented candles and I'd have to mentally smack myself - nononono.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

since my vic already knows who I am (because I had to send a 2-part gift)...I want to say...there's another package being ferried to Sidnami over the River Styx and should be on your doorstep friday! 

Hope you and your boys enjoy it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

omg, LOL. i just looked at the UPS receipt and it says " Description of Goods - Junk"...just like I told her. LOLOL. But it's GOOD junk!


----------



## LadyGoats

My mind went blank when the clerk asked me! And then I realized that I couldn't actually say what was in there… Because she might misinterpret it and think that there were body parts, or something. So it took me a looonnnnng time to think about something as simple as "Halloween Decor".


----------



## terri73

Mine messaged me after I messaged them to make sure they got it. Still no pics posted leads me to believe that maybe they weren't to pleased.


----------



## bethene

I'm sorry Terri, I don't don't understand why someone would do that , barring a computer or camera issues, and then they should post what the issue is......


----------



## LadyGoats

terri73 said:


> Mine messaged me after I messaged them to make sure they got it. Still no pics posted leads me to believe that maybe they weren't to pleased.


I'm sure that's not the case! This is a crazy time of year, so maybe they're just super busy..? Never know what's goin' on so its really hard to speculate. I hope they do post pictures!


----------



## printersdevil

Maybe they are just unable to post pictures. My victim Ophelia told me that she has trouble posting pictures from her computer and that they take forever. So I posted the ones I took. I did get a wonderful note by PM from her when she got the items and then another when she came home after being gone all weekend.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hells armpit?? love it too funny


----------



## LadyGoats

moonwitchkitty said:


> Hells armpit?? love it too funny


It's extra sweaty ;-)


----------



## LairMistress

So, does everyone have theirs now? Or are some still waiting?


----------



## krnlmustrd

Yay! My long wait is over thanks to my wonderful Rescue Reaper, Lair Mistress. (There's a special place in heaven... hell?... for Rescue Reapers!) After starting to feel my Halloween motivation waning, this really made my day and got me pumped up again!

The package - like so many others it seems - arrived half opened... I hope nothing went missing.

















A ground breaker/zombie for my cemetery. I LOVE zombies. I can't wait to find a good hiding spot for this guy to lurk. Sorry, Lair Mistress, I didn't have time to stuff the body before taking the picture. I am impressed by the corpsed hands! 









Continuing the zombie theme, a few zombie zone/caution tapes, a Walking Dead-esque door cover and some body parts (eyes, ears and fingers). I had actually thought about buying that exact door cover myself, but my spending was already out of control so I had to decline. I'm thrilled to actually have it now. 









A wicked 3-d skull decoration, a light up hanging reaper (how apropos!) and a creepy skeleton window cling.









And some creatures! Worms (I'm totally going to use these coming out of the zombie), rats and a snake. Lair Mistress saw that I have some water features in my front yard that are part of my display. This snake is supposed to grow 600x its size when soaked in water. Perfect! I can't wait to try this! (I'm going away for a long weekend - this reaping was perfectly timed! - but when I get back next week, this WILL be tested!









Thanks again, Lair Mistress. I am really touched by your Rescue Reaper generosity!


----------



## hallorenescene

krnlmustard, that was a very nice reap. the ground breaker was a winner. and I have that snake, it does get very big. and the box was very nicely decorated. 

is everyone reaped now?


----------



## printersdevil

krnlmustrd, that is a great Reap. Yay for Lair Mistress!!! This group is so awesome. I love the zombie ground breaker. Nice other items to complement him, too.

I have a couple of those grow snakes and they do get pretty big. Can't wait to see what you do with all of this.


----------



## bethene

Great reap, krnlmustard, I totally agree with you, the rescue reapers rock!! 
I believe that a second pkg is on its way to Sidnami yet, and then as far as I know, everyone has been reaped! 

A big thank you to the rescue reapers, as well as the 154 people who sent packages across the country to almost strangers, with the love of Halloween in their heart, and their victims in their thoughts and hearts, it really is amazing when you think about it! 
Happy Halloween all!


----------



## LairMistress

Yay! I'm so glad that you like everything, It looks like it's all there. There were two gray scraps of Creepy Cloth I think, and one Black scrap. The black one I wrapped around the pool noodle inside the zombie, and I think I stuck the tent stake in its pocket. (the tent stake keeps the wig head on the pool noodle, for those who are wondering why there would be a single tent stake in the box, haha)

The little mouse squeaks. He has a motion sensor in his belly. My three year old hugged it and the snake before they were shipped.  I had to go buy him his own snake, too. He was just as thrilled as you, haha. I tried to hide the box from him so he wouldn't see it all, but he's a crafty little thing. We have a mouse too. I wanted to go back and get more, but they were sold out! We pulled the plastic piece from between the batteries of the mouse to make sure that it worked, and it got misplaced, so that's why there is a piece of cardboard stuck in there. So it wouldn't squeak during shipping. Maybe they opened the box if they X rayed it and saw rats, haha. Oh how I wish I could have been a fly on that wall, if so!

We haven't gotten our snake wet yet, so I don't know how big they get. I figure if my son knows it will grow, I will never keep him from playing in the bathroom when I don't want him in there!

I love the worms and zombie combo idea! I was kicking myself that I didn't think to pick up a little toupee type patch of hair for him when I was at Goodwill. I hope that the Creepy Cloth will hide the fact that it's only a half mask.

I tested the eyes on the reaper, but didn't open it to make sure that it "dropped" like it's supposed to. The store didn't have one on display, so I don't know what else it might do, if anything. I considered taking it out of the package and testing it, but that was the one thing that my little guy didn't want me to show him, so I decided I'd better just trust that it was good.


----------



## printersdevil

A very special thank you to bethene, who spends hours on each Reap matching us up with victims and sending out all the lists and info. Then she spends more time watching and waiting for all to ship and to arrive in spite of shipping problems. Then when and if there are problems, bethene puts out a call for Rescue Reapers and they come to the rescue. This is truly an amazing thing to take place in a cyber world with virtual strangers and so few problems. I love the Halloween Forum, its moderators and all the members. Thank you to Larry for letting us have these exchanges!!! Happy Haunting!!


----------



## a_granger

printersdevil said:


> Thank you all for the kind words about the Reap for a_granger. I have to say I was quite intimidated since she does such wonderful things with her signs and labels. All of her stuff is stellar!


Well I have been watching your work on the fortune tellers thread with much interest. You have a wonderful style yourself. 
I think it adds a little something to the setup to get different peoples unique perspectives.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay, krnlmustard!! You got your reap! Way cool, especially the reaper, the ground breaker and the squeaking mouse!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So there's still one more box floating around? Can't wait to see it!! 
Awesome work, reapers! Awesome work to you, too, bethene! I sooo can't wait for next year!!


----------



## printersdevil

There is also the Merry Reaper yet to come this season! I have never done that one, but think I will this year. I am getting pretty interested in Nightmare Before Christmas. May have to do something for it in my Witchy Halloween Room. I have a small lime green tree in there.


----------



## Bethany

Great reap!! Krnlmustard, so glad you got rescue reaped & it brought your Halloween spirit back up. 

thanks bethene for all you do!! 

As stated before, I'm probably out of the Reapings until next Main Reaper.


----------



## JustWhisper

LadyGoats said:


> I think the gift was a gift card, so we can't see pictures until the item is picked out, ordered and received.


Thank you for clarifying LadyGoats. I can't wait to see what they pick out.

This sure was a grand secret reaper. So many very amazing gifts. Thanks Bethene for all the hard work, as usual. You are awesome.


----------



## screamqueen2012

thats great, im so glad the rescue reapers can do this so fast....great going reapers, great reap!!



krnlmustrd said:


> Yay! My long wait is over thanks to my wonderful Rescue Reaper, Lair Mistress. (There's a special place in heaven... hell?... for Rescue Reapers!) After starting to feel my Halloween motivation waning, this really made my day and got me pumped up again!
> 
> The package - like so many others it seems - arrived half opened... I hope nothing went missing.
> 
> View attachment 222094
> 
> 
> View attachment 222093
> 
> 
> A ground breaker/zombie for my cemetery. I LOVE zombies. I can't wait to find a good hiding spot for this guy to lurk. Sorry, Lair Mistress, I didn't have time to stuff the body before taking the picture. I am impressed by the corpsed hands!
> 
> View attachment 222105
> 
> 
> Continuing the zombie theme, a few zombie zone/caution tapes, a Walking Dead-esque door cover and some body parts (eyes, ears and fingers). I had actually thought about buying that exact door cover myself, but my spending was already out of control so I had to decline. I'm thrilled to actually have it now.
> 
> View attachment 222107
> 
> 
> A wicked 3-d skull decoration, a light up hanging reaper (how apropos!) and a creepy skeleton window cling.
> 
> View attachment 222108
> 
> 
> And some creatures! Worms (I'm totally going to use these coming out of the zombie), rats and a snake. Lair Mistress saw that I have some water features in my front yard that are part of my display. This snake is supposed to grow 600x its size when soaked in water. Perfect! I can't wait to try this! (I'm going away for a long weekend - this reaping was perfectly timed! - but when I get back next week, this WILL be tested!
> 
> View attachment 222106
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Lair Mistress. I am really touched by your Rescue Reaper generosity!


----------



## hallorenescene

me too Bethany, I'm out till the next big reap. you all have fun


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Yay so glad you liked everything! And that everything arrived unbroken! I was really worried the wax melts would melt!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

JustWhisper said:


> Does that mean we will never see a picture or just have to wait for you to finish? Are you done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> What is a GC? I obviously missed something somewhere along the thread.


 I sent Sidnami a gift certificate to Atmosfear FX so they can get some new spooks for their projector.

I also sent a box (mostly for their 2 little boys) which includes this:







I love it, altho it will probly drive Sidnami crazy shortly. LOL.


----------



## printersdevil

Barbara, my sister received another gift a day or so ago and I took a picture and forgot to post. Now, I just blanked on who it was from! I will have to dig for the box and paper. So sorry!! We had doctor's appts this week getting her ready for some eye surgery next Tuesday. I know it is an adorable candle ring and came from a member from Canada.

Here it is:










Thank you so much!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Paint It Black said:


> I had a happy surprise on my doorstep this morning!!! I've been reaped. The cartoon on the outside of the box put a smile on my face right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Inside were all kinds of nice surprises. First, a beautiful Ouija board tray with handles. I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, a wonderful spider made of metal. This is really unique.
> 
> And a hanging ghoul that lights up. This will fit right in with the ghost town this year, and will be good for any theme in the future as well. In front of the ghoul, there is a cute Beware sign, also made of metal. I haven't seen one like it before either.
> 
> Then, the elusive skeleton garland!! I really needed that for my craft bin. And a really nice raven statuette, a mouse, and a 4-in-one manicure set. How did you know my nails were getting thrashed with all this haunting I have been doing? LOL The card was really cute too.
> Thank you so much. I really love everything you sent.
> 
> I read where a couple of people mailed their packages for delivery this week. Since my package did not come from Texas, I am ruling out printersdevil. The card was signed "creepy," so my guess is Creepy Spiders. Am I correct?


Love the tray, Iv'e been thinking of making one of those too, but mine will be decoupaged since I cant paint.



a_granger said:


> I was so excited to see the postal lady at the door this morning! I have been reaped!!!
> I got a slightly travel weary box full of wonderful treasures. Thank you so much Printersdevil!! Love it all.
> 
> My loot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute little kitchen witch ( I need to post another picture when I have her set)
> 
> A hand made wand and framed spell page along with a beautiful blue witch ball and framed page
> 
> Two fright full witches. I was oh so happy to see the dangerous witch sign, thank you so much!
> 
> led fiber light, will be put to very good use! and a great distressed lantern i'll be hanging out at night.
> 
> a framed Halloween art print, love it. and some skellys in a cage treasure box. So cute
> 
> and finaly I have a fortun tellers most important tool... the crystal ball on a customer stand!
> Thank you again Printersdevil for your generosity and gifts. Love it all!!!


Great stuff. I love it.



lizzyborden said:


> What could have made a cold dreary day like yesterday exciting? To get reaped of course!  Hubby came in from work carrying my reaper package and really made my day!
> 
> Discovered camera batteries are dead and didn't have time to hunt for charger this morning so used my phone instead.  Pictures didn't turn out too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a Halloween oven mitt, a tombstone box, a tumbler decorated by my reaper, a skull wax melter, pumpkin pie and apple crisp chewing gum, a solar dancing pumpkin, a giant chocolate chip cookie (I have a feeling the pregnancy cravings will devour it very soon), a ghost sticker, pumpkin spice air freshener, a pencil, and homemade spider and cobweb wax melts that smell heavenly! And of course some cobweb and spiders too.
> 
> Here's a photo of the wax melter lit up. The picture doesn't do it justice. There's a red bulb inside that really makes it look creepy!
> 
> I love it all! Thank you Prettypinkbow!


That skull is so neat.


texaslucky said:


> I missed another message yesterday from Ophelia---or maybe I was not on her yesterday. Either way she was gone for the weekend after getting the Reaper package. She is having trouble with photos and will try to get photos on her Facebook page to share will add a link. I have a few that she told me to go ahead and post. However, I did not take photos of things set up to play.
> 
> We had so much fun with this. Ophelia had listed that games for the kids would be great and she needed things that would pack and move easily since they are in the military.
> 
> 
> Here are some of them from her Reap from me.
> 
> Here is the Pin the Nose on the Witch game
> 
> The small metal Halloween tins are a body parts toss game
> 
> Pirate Pin the Treasure game
> 
> Sack Race This is a set of tote sacks that look like the real things but made of a sturdy plastic. Can be used for sack races or even three legged races.
> 
> Glow sticks to use for the ring toss games, witches hats for the ring toss game and cut in half pool noodles for the Smash the Tombstone game, Ghost Busters with the balloons, etc.
> 
> Feed the Mummy (toss game with bugs, spiders, etc.
> 
> Eyeball relay race with spoons and you can see the brain for the pass the brain game that is like hot potatoes tossing or passing around the circle until the music stops and then the one holding the brain is out.,
> 
> Pirate Loot Treasure Box filled with prizes
> 
> Spin and Stretch Game (like Halloween Twister)
> 
> You can see the witch hats to be used in the witch hat ring toss and the tombstones to be bashed plus the cut in half pool noodles for the bashing and hitting games such as Ghost Busters, Tombstone Smash, Monster sMash. Also the glow bracelets and necklaces for rings for the toss games.
> 
> 
> JOL ring toss
> 
> Tombstones to bash
> 
> I included a booklet that explained each game and many others ranging from very young kids through teens or adults plus a few fun fortune teller games or activities including a print out of a Halloween Paper Fortune Teller origami game.


What great ideas for games.


krnlmustrd said:


> Yay! My long wait is over thanks to my wonderful Rescue Reaper, Lair Mistress. (There's a special place in heaven... hell?... for Rescue Reapers!) After starting to feel my Halloween motivation waning, this really made my day and got me pumped up again!
> 
> The package - like so many others it seems - arrived half opened... I hope nothing went missing.
> 
> 
> 
> A ground breaker/zombie for my cemetery. I LOVE zombies. I can't wait to find a good hiding spot for this guy to lurk. Sorry, Lair Mistress, I didn't have time to stuff the body before taking the picture. I am impressed by the corpsed hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing the zombie theme, a few zombie zone/caution tapes, a Walking Dead-esque door cover and some body parts (eyes, ears and fingers). I had actually thought about buying that exact door cover myself, but my spending was already out of control so I had to decline. I'm thrilled to actually have it now.
> 
> A wicked 3-d skull decoration, a light up hanging reaper (how apropos!) and a creepy skeleton window cling.
> 
> And some creatures! Worms (I'm totally going to use these coming out of the zombie), rats and a snake. Lair Mistress saw that I have some water features in my front yard that are part of my display. This snake is supposed to grow 600x its size when soaked in water. Perfect! I can't wait to try this! (I'm going away for a long weekend - this reaping was perfectly timed! - but when I get back next week, this WILL be tested!
> 
> Thanks again, Lair Mistress. I am really touched by your Rescue Reaper generosity!


Great reap. Yay rescue reapers.


----------



## im the goddess

Duplicate post sorry.


----------



## LairMistress

So the exchanges are Merry, Spring, Main and Second? There's a Mini too, or was that the Spring? 

I think I might sit out till the next big one myself, because of the difficulty of getting out of town to the good stores when the weather is yucky here.

I still have to send Barbara's box. I was hoping to do it before this weekend because we're having asbestos removed from our attic, so we won't be home tomorrow...but sick kids kinda took precedence. She will get it ASAP though, the majority of it is packed and ready. I have one more quick thing to make, if it pans out. I had picked up a witch's card game for 50 cents at Salvation Army, but one card is missing. It was a double to another in the pack, so I scanned it to try to make a new one if I can. It will be kind of obvious, but the game might still be fun, anyway. I haven't used my laminator yet, so this is a good test run!


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> So the exchanges are Merry, Spring, Main and Second? There's a Mini too, or was that the Spring?
> 
> I think I might sit out till the next big one myself, because of the difficulty of getting out of town to the good stores when the weather is yucky here.
> 
> I still have to send Barbara's box. I was hoping to do it before this weekend because we're having asbestos removed from our attic, so we won't be home tomorrow...but sick kids kinda took precedence. She will get it ASAP though, the majority of it is packed and ready. I have one more quick thing to make, if it pans out. I had picked up a witch's card game for 50 cents at Salvation Army, but one card is missing. It was a double to another in the pack, so I scanned it to try to make a new one if I can. It will be kind of obvious, but the game might still be fun, anyway. I haven't used my laminator yet, so this is a good test run!


There is also a Winter Reaper...I did that one at the beginning of this year. It's after the Merry Reaper. I think the Winter reaper is technically the Spring reaper, because other holidays like Valentines Day, St. Patrick's Day, Mardi Gras and Easter were included along with Halloween. Hmmm, maybe it should be named Spring Reaper, lol. 
I will probably have to sit out until next Main Reaper, too, but who knows. I still watch the threads, though. I'd love to do Merry Reaper, but I just have way too much to do for the holidays, both at home and work, since I work in a bakery and that's crazy busy time, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

sidnami, those Atmosfear FX are pretty pricey brand new, nice reap. so which ones do you own, and which one did you choose? cute little green fella for one of your kiddos. 
printer, that's another nice gift. I think your sisters Halloween will never be dismal ever.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

FINALLY GOT MY REAPER PACKAGE. Actually, let me rephrase that...I was finally ABLE to get my package! Thank you thank you thank you secret reaper! It has been sitting on the table at the house I've been unable to get to because of a violent roommate and I was able to go in today with a moving crew and security and get not only my stuff, but my super awesome box!
I waited until I got to my new safe place to open it and almost started crying! With all the disappointment and frustration I've had this Halloween, this reaper package was just what the doctor ordered!
Let's see what we got!!!







First off, the blanket. LOVE LOVE LOVE! Like a warm, super soft skelly hug. I'm curled under it right now as I type this, sharing space with three other very grateful puppies who also send their thanks!







Next is a super cool skeleton (nicely done...LOVE the skull/skeleton theme...fights RIGHT in!)...but hang on, what's this switch on the bottom???







IT LIGHTS UP!!! So cool!

And of course, the puppies say thank you for all the crinkly paper they got to play with. 

Thank you thank you thank you whoever you are from Oregon! I really really appreciate it and it couldn't have come at a better time. Yay!!! Who are you so I can thank you properly?!?


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

*Thank you secret reaper!!!!*

FINALLY GOT MY REAPER PACKAGE. Actually, let me rephrase that...I was finally ABLE to get my package! Thank you thank you thank you secret reaper! It has been sitting on the table at the house I've been unable to get to because of a violent roommate and I was able to go in today with a moving crew and security and get not only my stuff, but my super awesome box!
I waited until I got to my new safe place to open it and almost started crying! With all the disappointment and frustration I've had this Halloween, this reaper package was just what the doctor ordered!
Let's see what we got!!!
View attachment 227899

First off, the blanket. LOVE LOVE LOVE! Like a warm, super soft skelly hug. I'm curled under it right now as I type this, sharing space with three other very grateful puppies who also send their thanks!
View attachment 227900

Next is a super cool skeleton (nicely done...LOVE the skull/skeleton theme...fights RIGHT in!)...but hang on, what's this switch on the bottom???
View attachment 227901

IT LIGHTS UP!!! So cool!

And of course, the puppies say thank you for all the crinkly paper they got to play with. 

Thank you thank you thank you whoever you are from Oregon! I really really appreciate it and it couldn't have come at a better time. Yay!!! Who are you so I can thank you properly?!?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awesome reap!! So glad you were finally able to get to it. I love the blanket and the skeleton!!! That blanket looks so cozy and soft...perfect for staying warm on chilly, fall nights! Good work to whoever your reaper is!


----------



## im the goddess

Great reap . Love the skeleton.


----------



## hallorenescene

tye, nice reap. the blanket can give you some warm fuzzies, and I love the skelly. and it lights up! awesome.


----------



## bethene

fabulous reap, Tye!!!!!so glad you were able to go get it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

fantastic reap love all that you got and glad your safe


----------

